# The Poetry Thread



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey all,

This thread is devoted to the art of poetry. I figured it would be great to have it all posted in one place rather than in individual threads.

Feel free to post your own works or your favorites but be sure to state the author please & thank you. Comments are welcome also.

I'll start with a poem that I read recently & enjoyed, it's called:

*
The Man And The Machine
By E.J. Pratt
*
By right of the fires that smelted ore
Which he had tended years before,
The man whose hands were on the wheel
Could trace his kinship back through her steel,
Between his body warped and bent
In every bone & ligament,
And this "eight-cylinder" stream-lined,
The finest model yet designed.
He felt his lesioned pulses strum
Against the rhythm of her hum,
And found his nerves and sinews knot
With sharper spasms as she climbed
The steeper grades, so neatly timed
From storage tank to poison shot-
This creature with the cougar grace,
This man with slag upon his face.​


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

This has been my favorite English-language poem lately:

Dylan Thomas - "Fern Hill"

Now as I was young and easy under the apple boughs
About the lilting house and happy as the grass was green,
The night above the dingle starry,
Time let me hail and climb
Golden in the heydays of his eyes,
And honoured among wagons I was prince of the apple towns
And once below a time I lordly had the trees and leaves
Trail with daisies and barley
Down the rivers of the windfall light.

And as I was green and carefree, famous among the barns
About the happy yard and singing as the farm was home,
In the sun that is young once only,
Time let me play and be
Golden in the mercy of his means,
And green and golden I was huntsman and herdsman, the calves
Sang to my horn, the foxes on the hills barked clear and cold,
And the sabbath rang slowly
In the pebbles of the holy streams.

All the sun long it was running, it was lovely, the hay
Fields high as the house, the tunes from the chimneys, it was air
And playing, lovely and watery
And fire green as grass.
And nightly under the simple stars
As I rode to sleep the owls were bearing the farm away,
All the moon long I heard, blessed among stables, the nightjars
Flying with the ricks, and the horses
Flashing into the dark.

And then to awake, and the farm, like a wanderer white
With the dew, come back, the cock on his shoulder: it was all
Shining, it was Adam and maiden,
The sky gathered again
And the sun grew round that very day.
So it must have been after the birth of the simple light
In the first, spinning place, the spellbound horses walking warm
Out of the whinnying green stable
On to the fields of praise.

And honoured among foxes and pheasants by the gay house
Under the new made clouds and happy as the heart was long,
In the sun born over and over,
I ran my heedless ways,
My wishes raced through the house high hay
And nothing I cared, at my sky blue trades, that time allows
In all his tuneful turning so few and such morning songs
Before the children green and golden
Follow him out of grace,

Nothing I cared, in the lamb white days, that time would take me
Up to the swallow thronged loft by the shadow of my hand,
In the moon that is always rising,
Nor that riding to sleep
I should hear him fly with the high fields
And wake to the farm forever fled from the childless land.
Oh as I was young and easy in the mercy of his means,
Time held me green and dying
Though I sang in my chains like the sea.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I always liked this poem;

THE TYGER (from Songs Of Experience)
By William Blake
Tyger! Tyger! burning bright
In the forests of the night,
What immortal hand or eye
Could frame thy fearful symmetry?

In what distant deeps or skies
Burnt the fire of thine eyes?
On what wings dare he aspire?
What the hand dare sieze the fire?

And what shoulder, & what art.
Could twist the sinews of thy heart?
And when thy heart began to beat,
What dread hand? & what dread feet?

What the hammer? what the chain?
In what furnace was thy brain?
What the anvil? what dread grasp
Dare its deadly terrors clasp?

When the stars threw down their spears,
And watered heaven with their tears,
Did he smile his work to see?
Did he who made the Lamb make thee?

Tyger! Tyger! burning bright
In the forests of the night,
What immortal hand or eye
Dare frame thy fearful symmetry?

1794

its even been made into a song'


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

Charles Bukowski-

the aliens


you may not believe it
but there are people
who go through life with
very little
friction of distress.
they dress well, sleep well.
they are contented with
their family
life.
they are undisturbed
and often feel
very good.
and when they die
it is an easy death, usually in their
sleep.

you may not believe
it
but such people do
exist.

but i am not one of
them.
oh no, I am not one of them,
I am not even near
to being
one of
them.
but they
are there

and I am
here.


from: The Last Night Of The Earth Poems


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Here's the latest I've read:

*She Landed On The Moon
By Harryette Mullen*

She studied the science of motion,
applied physics to the wound
and her loneliness healed.

She landed on the moon,
alert in the snarl of machinery,
shining in complex uniform
with zippers and pockets
for emergency secrets,
a helmet to shelter her head.

Earphones played a musical wind
where not a tree was blowing.
Computers drove her there,
calculating her fall.

She landed on a soft spot on the moon,
evading the stony heart.
Emerging into greater solitude
she walked with new gravity,
her music parting the slow silence.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I totally love this poem by Bronwen Wallace. It is one of the few poems that has made me want to write my own.

The Woman In This Poem
by Bronwen Wallace, 1987

The woman in this poem
lives in the suburbs
with her husband and two children
each day she waits for the mail and
once a week receives
a letter from her lover
who lives in another city
writes of roses warm patches
of sunlight on his bed
Come to me he pleads
I need you and the woman
reaches for the phone
to dial the airport
she will leave this afternoon
her suitcase packed
with a few light clothes

But as she is dialing
the woman in this poem
remembers the pot-roast
and that fact that it is Thursday
she thinks of how her husband's face
will look when he reads her note
his body curling sadly toward
the empty side of the bed

She stops dialing and begins
to chop onions for the pot roast
but behind her back the phone
shapes itself insistently
the number for airline reservations
chants in her head
in an hour her children will be
home from school and after that
her husband will arrive
to kiss the back of her neck
while she thickens the gravy
and she knows that
all through dinner
her mouth will laugh and chatter
while she walks with her lover
on a beach somewhere

She puts the onions in the pot
and turns toward the phone
but even as she reaches
she is thinking of
her daughter's piano lessons
her son's dental appointment

Her arms fall to her side
and as she stands there
in the middle of her spotless kitchen
we can see her growing
old like this
and wish for something anything
to happen we could have her go
mad perhaps and lock herself
in the closet crouch there
for days her dresses withering
around her like cast-off skins
or maybe she could take
to cruising the streets at night
in her husband's car
picking up teenage boys
and ****ing them in the back seat
we can even imagine
finding her body
dumped in a ditch somewhere
on the edge of town

The woman in this poem offends us
with her useless phone and the persistent
smell of onions we regard her as we do
the poorly calculated overdose
who lies in bed somewhere
not knowing how her life drips
though her drop by measured drop
we want to think of death
as something sudden
stroke or the leap
that carries us over the railing
of the bridge in one determined arc
the pistol aimed precisely
at the right part of the brain
we want to hate this woman

but mostly we hate knowing
that for us too it is
moments like this
our thoughts stiff fingers
tear at again and again
when we stop in the middle
of an ordinary day and
like the woman in this poem
begin to feel
our own deaths
rising slow within us


----------



## Shannon (May 22, 2009)

I don't really write poetry, but a girl in one of my classes last year wanted us to write poems for children battling cancer at CHOC hospital to send messages of encouragement so I wrote this poem:

God I need your strength
As I endure this long road ahead
Please send me an Angel
To look beside me in my bed

My Angel will help me win this fight
And though I may shed a tear
I am going to give it all my might
To conquer my biggest fear

For you I will bravely take this on
Scared and weak as I may be
Because everyday there's a new dawn
Awakening with opportunity


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

I just noticed the you're first person with my real name as their username.  When I joined I just wanted to be anonymous. Otherwise I might have used it here. Thanks for using it. I don't see my name as much as I would like.



Shannon said:


> I don't really write poetry, but a girl in one of my classes last year wanted us to write poems for children battling cancer at CHOC hospital to send messages of encouragement so I wrote this poem:
> 
> God I need your strength
> As I endure this long road ahead
> ...


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

Stephen Crane:

In the desert
I saw a creature, naked, bestial,
Who, squatting upon the ground,
Held his heart in his hands,
And ate of it.
I said: "Is it good, friend?"
"It is bitter - bitter," he answered;
"But I like it
Because it is bitter,
And because it is my heart."

a part from 'mehitabel dances with borealis' by don marquis:

whirl mehitabel whirl
spin mehitable spin
thank god you re a lady still
if you have got a frozen skin

blow wind out of the north
to hell with being a pet
my left front foot is brittle
but there s life in the old dame yet

dance mehitabel dance
caper and shake a leg
what little blood is left
will fizz like wine in a keg
wind come out of the north
and pierce to the guts within
but some day mehitabel s guts
will string a violin

moon you re as cold as a frozen
skin of yellow banan
that sticks in the frost and ice
on top of a garbage can

and you throw a shadow so chilly
that it can scarcely leap
dance shadow dance
you ve got no place to sleep

--the rest here: http://ourworld.compuserve.com/homepages/IDD/Dzine11.htm

earle birney, 'vancouver lights': http://www.library.utoronto.ca/canpoetry/birney/poem1.htm

kaija:

i was thinking about 
coastal nights and the 
way they used to make my
breasts sweat 
beneath glitter & 
citylights.

we'd smoke canadians
on the comedown cause
heaven knows, 
we're even cheap 
about dying.

d.h. lawrence, 'escape':

When we get out of the glass bottles of our ego,
and when we escape like squirrels turning in the cages of our personality
and get into the forests again,
we shall shiver with cold and fright
but things will happen to us so that we do not know ourselves. 
Cool, unlying life will rush in,
passion will make our bodies taut with power,
we shall stamp our feet with new power and old things will fall down,
we shall laugh, and institutions will curl up like burnt paper.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I heard this poem on the BBC yesterday, it was read during a documentary about the idea of the tree of life & it's relationship to many aspects of life from evolution to kinship. 

The poem itself reminds me of thoughts I've had while out strolling at times​*
When I Am Among the Trees*
* BY Mary Oliver*
​ When I am among the trees,
 especially the willows and the honey locust,
 equally the beech, the oaks and the pines,
 they give off such hints of gladness,
 I would almost say that they save me, and daily.​
I am so distant from the hope of myself,
 in which I have goodness, and discernment,
 and never hurry through the world
 but walk slowly, and bow often.​
Around me the trees stir in their leaves
 and call out, "Stay awhile."
 The light flows from their branches.​
And they call again, "It's simple," they say,
 "and you too have come
 into the world to do this, to go easy, to be filled
 with light, and to shine.​


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

These are song lyrics but to me are very poetic. They're by Elliott Smith from the song called No Name 1. It describes people with SA so well.

At a party he was waiting
looking kind of spooky and withdrawn
like he could be underwater
the mighty mother with her hundred arms
swept all aside
i hate to walk behind other people's ambition
i saw you waiting
saint like
with your warning
leave alone
you don't belong here
he got nervous
started whistling
every thought a ricochet
did you notice?
well i wondered
what's the worst thing i could say?
and i froze up and sighed
you remind me of someones daughter
i forgot her
i forgot her name ashamed
go home and live with your pain
leave alone
leave alone 'cos you know you don't belong
you don't belong here
and when i go
don't you follow
leave alone
leave alone 'cos you know you don't belong
you don't belong here
slip out quiet
nobody's looking
leave alone
you don't belong here


----------



## IAM (Jun 24, 2009)

I think i shall post one of my own first, then in another reply a poem i like alot by sharon olds..










So I wrote this in 2001:

I held onto the memory of you for too long
Feeling I missed the oppurtunity of a lifetime
Cat got my tongue and swallowed it.
Aches and pains as I could not face you with how I felt
I heard screams of laughter and saw you and your friends making light of my emotions.
I wouldn't do it.
For 6 months maybe more the model of your car caught my eye
trapped it,
hurting, I could barely stand the sun-- it was beating my eyes.

I thought we were meant to be,
invested time -- later regret.
wasted time, neglected pets, home, family,
lost track-
as the time went by-
and left only a memory-
A day dream
Unrealized
and alone.

and the sequel:

Now I'm in a new situation 
but you're familliar as a bed 
do you really care about me?

Expectations of a loved one 
Past usury abides in my temples throbbing
no more

Drugs took my life away 
and all I can think to do is use drugs 
Feeling sorry myself, abuse me 
what else is new?!

No more expectations which lead me to scrutinize 
well you could have done this or that 
what is the bottom line?!

you did not come to see me

Is this going to be repeated 
to let me know it's over

I won't sweat over tomorrow 
if I am running my life today

Family and Friends coming into my dreams 
that helped me live through these crazy states

I don't know what happened, 
it makes me feel safe when i masturbate


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

http://vincymon.deviantart.com/art/Take-me-to-the-place-I-love-127251170

I want to go,
where the rivers do not flow,
where the the second is not an hour,
when a flower is an actual flower.

And not instead,
A trick of the head
An illusion
A manifestation
Where a bat appears a dove

Take me to the place I love.
Where the truth is what we want.
Where the machete is a dull machine,
and bullets do not bite
and Life becomes a science.

Take me to the place I love by ~vincymon
On deviantART
©2009 ~vincymon


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

Here`s one of my favourite poems:

*The Listeners by Walter De La Mare*
'Is there anybody there?' said the Traveller,
Knocking on the moonlit door;
And his horse in the silence champed the grasses
Of the forest's ferny floor:
And a bird flew up out of the turret,
Above the Traveller's head
And he smote upon the door again a second time;
'Is there anybody there?' he said.
But no one descended to the Traveller;
No head from the leaf-fringed sill
Leaned over and looked into his grey eyes,
Where he stood perplexed and still.
But only a host of phantom listeners
That dwelt in the lone house then
Stood listening in the quiet of the moonlight
To that voice from the world of men:
Stood thronging the faint moonbeams on the dark stair,
That goes down to the empty hall,
Hearkening in an air stirred and shaken
By the lonely Traveller's call.
And he felt in his heart their strangeness,
Their stillness answering his cry,
While his horse moved, cropping the dark turf,
'Neath the starred and leafy sky;
For he suddenly smote on the door, even
Louder, and lifted his head:-
'Tell them I came, and no one answered,
That I kept my word,' he said.
Never the least stir made the listeners,
Though every word he spake
Fell echoing through the shadowiness of the still house
From the one man left awake:
Ay, they heard his foot upon the stirrup,
And the sound of iron on stone,
And how the silence surged softly backward,
When the plunging hoofs were gone.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I have always loved this poem by Emily Dickinson:


Wild nights! Wild nights! 
Were I with thee, 
Wild nights should be 
Our luxury! 

Futile the winds 
To a heart in port,
Done with the compass, 
Done with the chart. 

Rowing in Eden! 
Ah! the sea! 
Might I but moor 
Tonight in thee!


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

Here's a poem that was written by Marge Piercy. It provides an excellent commentary on prescribed gender roles and the way they can eat away at a woman's self confidence. 

Barbie Doll
This girlchild was born as usual
and presented dolls that did pee-pee
and miniature GE stoves and irons
and wee lipsticks the color of cherry candy.
Then in the magic of puberty, a classmate said:
You have a great big nose and fat legs. 

She was healthy, tested intelligent,
possessed strong arms and back,
abundant sexual drive and manual dexterity.
She went to and fro apologizing.
Everyone saw a fat nose on thick legs. 

She was advised to play coy,
exhorted to come on hearty,
exercise, diet, smile and wheedle.
Her good nature wore out
like a fan belt.
So she cut off her nose and her legs
and offered them up. 

In the casket displayed on satin she lay
with the undertaker's cosmetics painted on,
a turned-up putty nose,
dressed in a pink and white nightie.
Doesn't she look pretty? everyone said.
Consummation at last.
To every woman a happy ending.


----------



## delirium (Jun 24, 2009)

Dream Song 40

I'm scared a lonely. Never see my son,
easy be not to see anyone,
combers out to sea
know they're goin somewhere but not me.
Got a little poison, got a little gun,
I'm scared a lonely.

I'm scared a only one thing, which is me,
from othering I don't take nothin, see,
for any hound dog's sake.
But this is where I livin, where I rake
my leaves and cop my promise, this' where we
cry oursel's awake.

Wishin was dyin but I gotta make
it all this way to that bed on these feet
where peoples said to meet.
Maybe but even if I see my son
forever never, get back on the take,
free, black & forty-one.

-John Berryman


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

whatsername75 said:


> Here`s one of my favourite poems:
> 
> *The Listeners by Walter De La Mare*
> 'Is there anybody there?' said the Traveller,
> ...


I quite enjoyed this


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

some great stuff in here


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

Breakfast0fChampions said:


> I first encountered this poem in my Literature by Women course and loved it. :yes Love the satire.


Same here! lol. Actually, that poem is the whole reason why I came on this thread in the first place. I couldn't remember whether or not I had already posted it.

Btw, _Helen of Troy Does Countertop Dancing_ is one of my favourites too!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

_The Aim Was Song-_ *Robert Frost
*
Before man came to blow it right
The wind once blew itself untaught,
And did its loudest day and night
In any rough place where it caught.

Man came to tell it what was wrong:
It hadn't found the place to blow;
It blew too hard--the aim was song.
And listen--how it ought to go!

He took a little in his mouth,
And held it long enough for north
To be converted into south,
And then by measure blew it forth.

By measure. It was word and note,
The wind the wind had meant to be--
A little through the lips and throat.
The aim was song--the wind could see.

_*This is perhaps my all time favorite of poems. I especially enjoy Robert Frost's ability to personify, as demonstrated here in 'The Aim Was Song'. There are others which I'll read and post up soon.*_


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

_Stars- _*Robert Frost*

How countlessly they congregate
O'er our tumultuous snow,
Which flows in shapes as tall as trees
When wintry winds do blow!--

As if with keeness for our fate,
Our faltering few steps on
To white rest, and a place of rest
Invisible at dawn,--

And yet with neither love nor hate,
Those stars like some snow-white
Minerva's snow-white marble eyes
Without the gift of sight.

_I also enjoy this poem._


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Dream Song #14 ("Life, friends, is boring") by John Berryman. Starts around the 4:09 mark of the video:






Life, friends, is boring. We must not say so.
After all, the sky flashes, the great sea yearns,
we ourselves flash and yearn,
and moreover my mother told me as a boy
(repeatingly) 'Ever to confess you're bored
means you have no

Inner Resources.' I conclude now I have no
inner resources, because I am heavy bored.
Peoples bore me,
literature bores me, especially great literature,
Henry bores me, with his plights & gripes
as bad as achilles,

who loves people and valiant art, which bores me.
And the tranquil hills, & gin, look like a drag
and somehow a dog
has taken itself & its tail considerably away
into mountains or sea or sky, leaving
behind: me, wag.


----------



## Oxen (Nov 14, 2010)

Meditate, medicate, give the dog a bone. 
This weekend we staying home.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

*I Died As A Mineral
By Rumi*

_I died as a mineral and became a plant,
I died as plant and rose to animal,
I died as animal and I was Man.
Why should I fear? When was I less by dying?
Yet once more I shall die as Man, to soar
With angels blest; but even from angelhood
I must pass on: all except God doth perish.
When I have sacrificed my angel-soul,
I shall become what no mind e'er conceived.
Oh, let me not exist! for Non-existence
Proclaims in organ tones, 'To Him we shall return.'_​


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

*I Wandered Lonely As A Cloud by William Wordsworth
*
  I wandered lonely as a cloud
That floats on high o'er vales and hills,
When all at once I saw a crowd,
A host, of golden daffodils;
Beside the lake, beneath the trees,
Fluttering and dancing in the breeze.

Continuous as the stars that shine
And twinkle on the milky way,
They stretched in never-ending line
Along the margin of a bay:
Ten thousand saw I at a glance,
Tossing their heads in sprightly dance.

The waves beside them danced; but they
Out-did the sparkling waves in glee:
A poet could not but be gay,
In such a jocund company:
I gazed---and gazed---but little thought
What wealth the show to me had brought:

For oft, when on my couch I lie
In vacant or in pensive mood,
They flash upon that inward eye
Which is the bliss of solitude;
And then my heart with pleasure fills,
And dances with the daffodils.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

whatsername75 said:


> *I Wandered Lonely As A Cloud by William Wordsworth
> *
> I wandered lonely as a cloud
> That floats on high o'er vales and hills,
> ...


That's very nice


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> I totally love this poem by Bronwen Wallace. It is one of the few poems that has made me want to write my own.
> 
> The Woman In This Poem
> by Bronwen Wallace, 1987
> ...


Ooh, I loved that one. Good poems always give me the shivers. It's a shame there's such innate elitism associated with liking poetry though. Rivals opera.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Those Winter Sundays

Sundays too my father got up early
And put his clothes on in the blueback cold,
then with cracked hands that ached
from labor in the weekday weather made
banked fires blaze. No one ever thanked him.

I'd wake and hear the cold splintering, breaking.
When the rooms were warm, he'd call,
and slowly I would rise and dress,
fearing the chronic angers of that house,

Speaking indifferently to him,
who had driven out the cold
and polished my good shoes as well.
What did I know, what did I know
of love's austere and lonely offices? 

Robert Hayden

 
This poem resonates for me as a parent and a son. I love the sensuality, and the last line is beautiful in print or said out loud.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

kiirby said:


> Ooh, I loved that one. Good poems always give me the shivers. It's a shame there's such innate elitism associated with liking poetry though. Rivals opera.


I struggled for a long time with the idea that poetry was elitist. At some point I just said **** 'em, I enjoy it


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

one of mine...

completion, deflation
sorrow. such a joke
amusing fallacy
wait, i thought it completed me

beware the fallen crow
cause nature makes a mockery of the soul

the tree house has been filled to capacity
but the child belongs to you

it's really a simple procedure
the doctor says baa baaaa ba be me
don't fret, he knows what's best...he'll
caress your dick, also your chest
now its time to pay, if not, get da **** out da way

paxil, relaxer, zombie enforced master
between the sheets, upstairs, downstairs
peace to be. here. peace to be. here.
conquest of mind, reflection of soul

trickery is real, and so are we!


----------



## Evileve18 (Nov 26, 2010)

*Two of my favorite Emily Dickinson poems*

*Success*

Success is counted sweetest
By those who ne'er succeed.
To comprehend a nectar
Requires sorest need.

Not one of all the purple host
Who took the flag to-day
Can tell the definition,
So clear, of victory,

As he, defeated, dying,
On whose forbidden ear
The distant strains of triumph
Break, agonized and clear!

*I'm Nobody! Who are you?
*
I'm Nobody! Who are you?
Are you - Nobody - too?
Then there's a pair of us?
Don't tell! they'd advertise - you know!

How dreary - to be - Somebody!
How public - like a Frog - 
To tell one's name - the livelong June - 
To an admiring Bog!


----------



## Evileve18 (Nov 26, 2010)

*Two of my own poems*

poem:man on the street
he can not speak
so he sits alone
speaking only in his head
to no one but himself
people pass him by
dismiss him like trash on the street
they never look him in the eye
scared of what they might see
the tears never run down his face
but he cries just the same

untitled poem
He walks upon a narrow path along with the shadows in his head
The sun shines down on his face 
The beauty he misses even at his slow pace
The birds are singing their lovely songs 
But he hears nothing
His shadows talk so loud his ears are ringing
day in and day out
It does not matter what he sees 
Cause inside he is tormented
By demons he can't erase
The world passes him by
And sadness and anger are his only companions
Death his only escape

*PEACE,LOVE,AND HUGS*


----------



## Oxen (Nov 14, 2010)

Psuedo Person

Like a diamond it cuts
boredom, ruts, easier off guts
When it moves you a bruise blue
a mark reminds to choose anew, but first to undo

So alone yet strong as stone
identity deserted; young, innocent, undeserving 
my mind you've abused the motives i saw through 
repressing lifes anger forever im broken 
call it coping feels im choking on words poorly chosen
thought distorted, rebirth battles this living unnoticed

:hide


----------



## ReluctantRecluse (Oct 26, 2010)

Something I wrote in college...

Put Away

Put away the face, the eyes, the stare
She comes down, afraid, small, to prepare
Out of me she sprang, the spring my wife
Four years ago, that then, first life

Put down, put back, put in, put away
I smile, she cries, I go away
Come back, she's safe when she's asleep
When eyes are closed she won't see me

Nine years go by, she wonders where I went
Who I was, what my leaving meant
I remember the fear, how sincere and small
And that's why she must forget it all


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Heres a poem I wrote a few months ago its untitled atm:

Standing under a starlit sky
A wise old owl i did spy
Peaceful and cool was the night
Not a single cloud was in my sight
The night was silent as a tomb
Upon the trees shone the moon
In the shadows i did stand
I felt something brush my hand
Was it just my imagination?
I didnt know to my frustration
Some would have been frightened
I only found my interest heightened 
The darkness makes me feel secure
Its mystery, its charm, its allure
Had it been a phantom creature?
One with haunting ghoulish features?
I checked my hand for a mark
The fantasies we have in the dark
No visible evidence did i find
It must've all been in my mind
Now it was time to go to bed
So i crept inside and laid my head
And off to dreams i did drift
And quickly they did come so swift

If anyone likes it maybe I'll post some more :afr


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Something I wrote a few years ago

*I Dreamed Michael Hedges*

The snow fell like a guarded secret,
and a fire burned. I watched 
the flames dance their golden life away
and when they fell to orange ember,
I slept. And I dreamed.

I dreamed Michael Hedges. 
The dog dozed in the corner, 
ran in fields big enough to catch
a squirrel, and face a coyote while
sheep stood dumb, and I dreamed, too.

I dreamed Michael Hedges
in my house of snow and fire.
The house
breathing with me and the dog, 
slow and certain In the blue winter air.

I dreamed and she was here,
as Michael floated above the stage
with fingers floating like white feathers
on magic silver strings. 
And she was.

Michael bounced across the barefoot stage
and spun like a carnival ride
while heaven leaked its tune.
We danced shyly in the aisle,
she and I dreaming.

We dreamt so well that night,
the three of us eternal for a few
brief weeks yet, dreaming, dreaming.
But now I dream for all of us
when I dance.

I woke in a crypt-cold house,
so lovingly tuned, but silent.
A song came to rest nearby,
and as it always does, her face
faded with the last chord


----------



## Cerberios (Nov 8, 2010)

Tom Waits; a singer and oh my gosh what a poet he is ~
This is actually one of his songs, I love it !!

*Watch Her Disappear

*Last night I dreamed that I was dreaming of you
And from a window across the lawn I watched you undress
Wearing your sunset of purple tightly woven around your hair
That rose in strangled ebony curls
Moving in a yellow bedroom light
The air is wet with sound
The faraway yelping of a wounded dog
And the ground is drinking a slow faucet leak
Your house is so soft and fading as it soaks the black summer heat
A light goes on and the door opens
And a yellow cat runs out on the stream of hall light and into the yard

A wooden cherry scent is faintly breathing the air
I hear your champagne laugh
You wear two lavender orchids
One in your hair and one on your hip
A string of yellow carnival lights comes on with the dusk
Circling the lake with a slowly dipping halo
And I hear a banjo tango

And you dance into the shadow of a black poplar tree
And I watched you as you disappeared
I watched you as you disappeared
I watched you as you disappeared
I watched you as you disappeared ...


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

*A Few Of My Works*

*The Horses
By Edwin Muir*

Barely a twelvemonth after
The seven days war that put the world to sleep,
Late in the evening the strange horses came.
By then we had made our covenant with silence,
But in the first few days it was so still
We listened to our breathing and were afraid.
On the second day
The radios failed; we turned the knobs; no answer.
On the third day a warship passed us, heading north,
Dead bodies piled on the deck. On the sixth day
A plane plunged over us into the sea. Thereafter
Nothing. The radios dumb;
And still they stand in corners of our kitchens,
And stand, perhaps, turned on, in a million rooms
All over the world. But now if they should speak,
If on a sudden they should speak again,
If on the stroke of noon a voice should speak,
We would not listen, we would not let it bring
That old bad world that swallowed its children quick
At one great gulp. We would not have it again.
Sometimes we think of the nations lying asleep,
Curled blindly in impenetrable sorrow,
And then the thought confounds us with its strangeness.
The tractors lie about our fields; at evening
They look like dank sea-monsters couched and waiting.
We leave them where they are and let them rust:
'They'll molder away and be like other loam.'
We make our oxen drag our rusty plows,
Long laid aside. We have gone back
Far past our fathers' land.
And then, that evening
Late in the summer the strange horses came.
We heard a distant tapping on the road,
A deepening drumming; it stopped, went on again
And at the corner changed to hollow thunder.
We saw the heads
Like a wild wave charging and were afraid.
We had sold our horses in our fathers' time
To buy new tractors. Now they were strange to us
As fabulous steeds set on an ancient shield.
Or illustrations in a book of knights.
We did not dare go near them. Yet they waited,
Stubborn and shy, as if they had been sent
By an old command to find our whereabouts
And that long-lost archaic companionship.
In the first moment we had never a thought
That they were creatures to be owned and used.
Among them were some half a dozen colts
Dropped in some wilderness of the broken world,
Yet new as if they had come from their own Eden.
Since then they have pulled our plows and borne our loads
But that free servitude still can pierce our hearts.
Our life is changed; their coming our beginning.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

One of my favorites. I especially like the last stanza. 


Hymn to Apollo by Percy Bysse Shelley

The sleepless Hours who watch me as I lie,
Curtained with star-inwoven tapestries,
From the broad moonlight of the sky,
Fanning the busy dreams from my dim eyes,--
Waken me when their Mother, the gray Dawn,
Tells them that dreams and that the moon is gone.

Then I arise, and climbing Heaven's blue dome,
I walk over the mountains and the waves,
Leaving my robe upon the ocean foam;
My footsteps pave the clouds with fire; the caves
Are filled with my bright presence, and the air
Leaves the green Earth to my embraces bare.

The sunbeams are my shafts, with which I kill
Deceit, that loves the night and fears the day;
All men who do or even imagine ill
Fly me, and from the glory of my ray
Good minds and open actions take new might,
Until diminished by the reign of Night.

I feed the clouds, the rainbows, and the flowers,
With their ethereal colors; the Moon's globe,
And the pure stars in their eternal bowers,
Are cinctured with my power as with a robe;
Whatever lamps on Earth or Heaven may shine,
Are portions of one power, which is mine.

I stand at noon upon the peak of Heaven;
Then with unwilling steps I wander down
Into the clouds of the Atlantic even;
For grief that I depart they weep and frown:
What look is more delightful than the smile
With which I soothe them from the western isle?

I am the eye with which the Universe
Beholds itself, and knows it is divine;
All harmony of instrument or verse,
All prophecy, all medicine, is mine,
All light of art or nature; - to my song
Victory and praise in its own right belong.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I heard this the other day...

*The Grapes Of My Body Can Only Become Wine
By Rumi*

The grapes of my body can only become wine
After the winemaker tramples me.
I surrender my spirit like grapes to his trampling
So my inmost heart can blaze and dance with joy.
Although the grapes go on weeping blood and sobbing
"I cannot bear any more anguish, any more cruelty"
The trampler stuffs cotton in his ears: "I am not working in ignorance
You can deny me if you want, you have every excuse,
But it is I who am the Master of this Work.
And when through my Passion you reach Perfection,
You will never be done praising my name."​


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

*Away, away . . .*

Perfect reading of what is probably my favorite poem in the language:


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

*The Road Not Taken* 

 Two roads diverged in a yellow wood,
​  And sorry I could not travel both
And be one traveler, long I stood
And looked down one as far as I could
To where it bent in the undergrowth;

Then took the other, as just as fair,
And having perhaps the better claim
Because it was grassy and wanted wear,
Though as for that the passing there
Had worn them really about the same,

And both that morning equally lay
In leaves no step had trodden black.
Oh, I marked the first for another day!
Yet knowing how way leads on to way
I doubted if I should ever come back.

I shall be telling this with a sigh
Somewhere ages and ages hence:
Two roads diverged in a wood, and I,
I took the one less traveled by,
And that has made all the difference.

Robert Frost


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

*the nothing that is.*

Thought I'd already posted a bunch of these in here, but that must have been another thread. Anyway, a perfect Wallace Stevens poem for January, read by James Merrill:






And my favorite Frost poem:


----------



## waytoblue (Jun 3, 2010)

hiimnotcool said:


> These are song lyrics but to me are very poetic. They're by Elliott Smith from the song called No Name 1. It describes people with SA so well.
> 
> At a party he was waiting
> looking kind of spooky and withdrawn
> ...


Great, great song. One of my favourites by Mr. Smith


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Bellbird said:


> One of my favorites by Emily Bronte...
> 
> I am the only being whose doom
> No tongue would ask no eye would mourn
> ...





Bellbird said:


> One by Emily Dickinson...
> 
> Have you got a Brook in your little heart,
> Where bashful flowers blow,
> ...


These are both very nice


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

*Tennyson, "The Lotos Eaters"*


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

I like these two by William Carlos Williams

*The Red Wheelbarrow *

so much depends
upon

a red wheel
barrow

glazed with rain
water

beside the white
chickens.

*This is Just to Say*

I have eaten
the plums
that were in
the icebox

and which
you were probably
saving
for breakfast

Forgive me
they were delicious
so sweet
and so cold


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Dust of Snow by Robert Frost


The way a crow
Shook down on me
The dust of snow
From a hemlock tree

Has given my heart
A change of mood
And saved some part
Of a day I had rued.


----------



## ramblingrants (Jan 17, 2011)

This is a quote from Nelson Mandela. I like to read aloud as spoken poetry though. Thinking that as I hear it the words will flow through me bringing me to life,empowering me to overcome my fears, and to release the person caged within this turtle shell. The person I know I can be.... eventually. 

“Our deepest fear is not that we are inadequate.
Our deepest fear is that we are powerful beyond measure. 
It is our light, not our darkness that most frightens us. 
We ask ourselves, 
Who am I to be brilliant, gorgeous, talented, fabulous? 
Actually, who are you not to be? 
You are a child of God. 
Your playing small does not serve the world. 
There is nothing enlightened about shrinking so that other people won't feel insecure around you. 
We are all meant to shine, as children do.
We were born to make manifest the glory of God that is within us. 
It's not just in some of us; it's in everyone. 
And as we let our own light shine, we unconsciously give other people permission to do the same. 
As we are liberated from our own fear, our presence automatically liberates others.”


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

I wrote this.. hope I don't regret posting this here. :/

*Time Flies*
Even the briefest thoughts of those blissful days can lead you to sleep
It seems such a vivid encounter, but you can barely remember past last week 
Yes those were the days, what beautiful ignorence
You can hardly distinguish one terrible day from the tangled web of recent years
Oh but what jovial fools we were 
Together you may rekindle your past, but you lead a complex, colourless life
But of course you knew, why, you grew up in front of your own eyes
Take me back to that time, that time when I didn't wish for yesterday, oh but how time flies


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I love this poem. When my dog died, the vet nurse gave this poem to me. It's about reuniting with a lost pet.

Rainbow Bridge Poem

There is a bridge connecting heaven and earth. It is called Rainbow Bridge because of its many colours. 
Just this side of the Rainbow Bridge there is a land of meadows, hills, valleys with lush green grass. ​








When a beloved pet dies , the pet goes to this special place. There is always food and water and warm spring weather. 
The old and frail are young again. Those who are maimed are made whole again. 
They play all day with each other. There is only one thing missing. 
They are not with their special person who loved them on Earth. 
So each day they run and play until the day comes when one suddenly stops playing and looks up ! 
The nose twitches ! 
The ears are up ! 
The eyes are staring ! 
And this one suddenly runs from the group ! 
You have been seen, and when you and your special friend meet, you take him or her into your arms and embrace. 
Your face is kissed again and again, and you look once more into the eyes of your trusting pet. 
Then you cross the Rainbow Bridge together, never again to be separated

Author Unknown
​


----------



## shankly (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm nobody! Who are you?
Are you nobody, too?
Then there's a pair of us — don't tell!
They'd banish us, you know. 

How dreary to be somebody!
How public, like a frog
To tell your name the livelong day
To an admiring bog!

-Emily Dickinson


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

The House Was Quiet and the World Was Calm
by Wallace Stevens

The house was quiet and the world was calm.
The reader became the book; and summer night

Was like the conscious being of the book.
The house was quiet and the world was calm.

The words were spoken as if there were no book,
Except that the reader leaned above the page,

Wanted to lean, wanted much most to be
The scholar to whom his book is true, to whom

The summer night is like a perfection of thought.
The house was quiet because it had to be.

The quiet was part of the meaning, part of the mind:
The access of perfection to the page.

And the world was calm. The truth in a calm world,
In which there is no other meaning, itself

Is calm, itself is summer and night, itself
Is the reader leaning late and reading there.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Inglan Is A B*tch - Linton Kwesi Johnson

w'en mi jus' come to Landan toun 
mi use to work pan di andahgroun 
but workin' pan di andahgroun 
y'u don't get fi know your way aroun'

Inglan is a b*tch 
dere's no escapin' it 
Inglan is a b*tch 
dere's no runnin' whey fram it

mi get a lickle jab in a big 'otell 
an' awftah a while, mi woz doin' quite well 
dem staat mi aaf as a dish-washah 
but w'en mi tek a stack, mi noh tun clack-watchah!

Inglan is a b*tch 
dere's no escapin it 
Inglan is a b*tch 
noh baddah try fi hide fram it

w'en dem gi' you di lickle wage packit 
fus dem rab it wid dem big tax rackit 
y'u haffi struggle fi mek en's meet 
an' w'en y'u goh a y'u bed y'u jus' cant sleep

Inglan is a b*tch 
dere's no escapin it 
Inglan is a b*tch fi true 
a noh lie mi a tell, a true

mi use to work dig ditch w'en it cowl noh b*tch 
mi did strang like a mule, but, bwoy, mi did fool 
den awftah a while mi jus' stap dhu ovahtime 
den aftah a while mi jus' phu dung mi tool

Inglan is a b*tch 
dere's no escapin it 
Inglan is a b*tch 
y'u haffi know how fi suvvive in it

well mi dhu day wok an' mid dhu nite wok 
mi dhu clean wok an' mid dhu dutty wok 
dem seh dat black man is very lazy 
but it y'u si how mi wok y'u woulda sey mi crazy

Inglan is a b*tch 
dere's no escapin it 
Inglan is a b*tch 
y'u bettah face up to it

dem have a lickle facktri up inna Brackly 
inna disya facktri all dem dhu is pack crackry 
fi di laas fifteen years dem get mi laybah 
now awftah fiteen years mi fall out a fayvah

Inglan is a b*tch 
dere's no escapin it 
Inglan is a b*tch 
dere's no runnin' whey fram it

mi know dem have work, work in abundant 
yet still, dem mek mi redundant 
now, at fifty-five mi gettin' quite ol' 
yet still, dem sen' mi fi goh draw dole

Inglan is a b*tch 
dere's no escapin it 
Inglan is a b*tch fi true 
is whey wi a goh dhu 'bout it?


----------



## gbella (Feb 16, 2011)

delirium said:


> Dream Song 40
> 
> I'm scared a lonely. Never see my son,
> easy be not to see anyone,
> ...


one of my favorite Berryman poems. ^^

this one is by Umberto Saba

Winter

It's night, a bitter winter. You raise
the drapes a little and peer out. Your hair 
blows wildly; joy suddenly
opens wide your black eyes,
and what you saw- it was an image
of the worlds end- it comforts
your inmost heart, warms and eases it.

A man ventures out on a lake
of ice, under a crooked streetlamp.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

*Man With A Heart . By: Me*

Who is thou that lives and wonder how.
He spectates the hollow trees,
and congregates every sound.
Look him in the eyes his soul will siver and freeze,
his heart so fragile that the slightest of words could prevent it to breath.

Through his ears he hears how unkind world can be.
"Its all in my mind", is how he counters his fears and leap.
His progress made in strides, "Im finally free", he said.
"As long as I got my natural high nothing can prevent me from holding up my head"

He found love determined to make it his for the first time in his life.
Another leap he made but this time the progress took a down hill flight.
He needed a hug, he was so close but in his eyes,
"theres no hope for my ugly mug, ill just mope in my happy bucket of lies."
"theres a tub of gold up there, in this world with the skies so high,
stuck down here with no love I wanna get up there, but anxiety wont let me fly."

So who is this man we speak of with the timid heart seeing no end in sight?
"i just want luv" with a snoopy pic saying "like it or not I wrote what my heart felt was right."


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

okay. no one's commenting on the poetry I put up in my thread...I'm a huge attention ***** so I'm going to put it here too!

1. You hate and hate
You tear down the walls
You scream and shout, you move about.
You are not open to this-
I can talk and talk
But the soundwaves bounce off ya.
You're an iron wall, you're a shut gate-
What's behind, what I can't see looks
So gloriously grotesque to me.
Painful, lifeless cubism
Projected onto living forms.
Jerky motions of a heart moving too fast
Looking at too much life at once,
You get tired too fast,
Yeah, I get tired too fast
To win the race.
These years have been bloody and wrong,
The words of grace
The words of kindness left our lips long ago
We used them up, there are none left.
Clouds of seagulls bring dirty gray conflict
And it's her, the war is here
Here's where waves eat away
What was too solid to remain.
This is the time when
The aching detritus of our small talk 
Is finally exposed, visible and ugly.
This is when the two sides of gray face off
One light, one dark,
This is where two spirits meet
And collide.

2. It happens every week,
I'll be so collected,
So calm as I walk down my street
And I find a good luck charm,
And I put it in my pocket.
It happens all the time,
I'll be going about my week
Feeling pretty much okay,
And I'll take the good things that happen
And put them in my pocket.
It happens too often I can't make sense of the good things,
It seems they're towers I've just finished
Building out of ice.
If you think about what you're doing
About how delicate your work is
You're gonna fall again
Gonna make a mistake
Gonna make someone sad.
It seems like the last few days have been
The kind of day you look back on and think
What was I doing back there?
So I keep taking the coins
And thinking about how lucky I am.
All their previous owners are dead
I'm in all these strangers' wills
And I banish the vacuum I feel.
It's been happening so much lately
Every night on my way home
I've been
Finding good coins and
Putting them in my pocket

3. She makes you laugh so hard you can't breathe,
Grasping at the straws of humanity's flaws as you pound the table
While adults give each other worried looks,
She makes you want to live,
Reclining at the edge of your mind's eye
And I saw her in my dream last night
She was so far gone, and I didn't know
If the small things I had were enough
But I took her by the arm, I led her away
She had chapped lips, her skin mottled and brown
I wanted to show her everything good in the world
I wanted to tell her how much I loved her
I wanted to say-I know I can't reach you
But I will be your friend
And then I saw her slipping away,
She wanted to leave so badly
She was looking for anything deadly, and I fit the bill
I showed her to everyone around me-
But it was like they didn't see, it was only me?
Everyone pretended to not understand so I yelled,
So furious, desperate, mad-
SAVE HER



4. I remember all the days that made us us.
I remember sitting on your floor
Our crossed legs and our jokes.
I remember how quiet we were
So quiet, and I can remember thinking,
Little boys are not supposed to be this quiet.
I remember pointing out things
We noticed that made us chuckle-
Being seven, on the edge of the world
We were so small, and so big inside
We were so small, felt so cold outside
We didn't know where we'd gone wrong.
We didn't know how we'd ended up
With nothing to say.
Because we were too young to feel hopeless.
We were the kids freaking out the other kids
Building castles out of chestnuts.
Playing games in the dark,
We wore clothes our mothers picked out
We were the kids who were young versions of adults
So we made up places where we could belong.
We made a place for us to live
We made up histories that made sense
For us. We invented empires
The dull sting of our ordinary lives
Melting away as we played
We hid under blankets
Just enjoying the quiet, the shapes, the warmth
And some of it felt wrong. I didn't know.
All those years they felt so slow
They have been cast in amber
And I hold them up to the light, 
Curiosity from my rock collection.
It doesn't answer to reason,
It doesn't unlock itself.
This history just is. It just stays in my mind
Cold fragments of times that will never make sense



5. You took away my fire
You took away my tools
You forced me to live
You held me down
You stood me up
You sewed me shut
You pushed me out the door.
You smiled
Nodded
You made sense
You made a living
You paid your rent
You were happy
You went to work
You laid yourself asleep
At night
You looked at me
You rolled your eyes
You looked at me 
You wondered why
You walked away
As if to say:
"I can't help you too much today
Come again tomorrow-
Maybe then there'll be some hope left
Then again maybe not
I took a lot.
You took too much
I sewed you shut
You shut your eyes
You fell asleep
I woke you up
You fell asleep."
But I never know how to assemble myself
Correctly always there's a part missing,
I can't find
The switch I work about half the time.
Give me time
I'll make it work
The time ran out
I made it work


----------



## Ashhh (Feb 20, 2011)

If I taught creative writing...

I'd tell them to have an unhappy love
affair, hemorrhoids, bad teeth
and to drink cheap wine,
avoid opera and golf and chess,
to keep switching the head of their
bed from wall to wall
and then I'd tell them to have
another unhappy love affair
and never to use a silk typewriter
ribbon,
avoid family picnics
or being photographed in a rose
garden;
read Hemingway only once,
skip Faulkner
ignore Gogol
stare at photos of Gertrude Stein
and read Sherwood Anderson in bed
while eating Ritz crackers,
realize that people who keep
talking about sexual liberation
are more frightened than you are.
listen to E. Power Biggs work
the organ on your radio while you're
rolling Bull Durham in the dark
in a strange town
with one day left on the rent
after having given up
friends, relatives and jobs.
never consider yourself superior and /
or fair
and never try to be.
have another unhappy love affair.
watch a fly on a summer curtain.
never try to succeed.
don't shoot pool.
be righteously angry when you
find your car has a flat tire.
take vitamins but don't lift weights or jog.​ 
then after all this
reverse the procedure.
have a good love affair.
and the thing
you might learn
is that nobody knows anything-
not the State, nor the mice
the garden hose or the North Star.
and if you ever catch me
teaching a creative writing class
and you read this back to me
I'll give you a straight A
right up the pickle
barrel.

- Charles Bukowski​


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

Just three I wrote up on the bus this morning via my ipod touch.

Births at work-

A hard day and feeling a little torn,
I just have to remember that a few goats were born.
They entered this earth,
With these thoughts set aside.
Crap, I can't stand!
But I tried.
These first few hours,
They are struggling to live.
But they have a good mother,
Who has a lot to give.
It was pretty disgusting,
Watching life enter this Earth.
But there is nothing else like it,
Watching an animal give birth.

Morning commute to the zoo-

Chilly morning,
Snow covered ground.
Good hardworking people,
And a soft wind that doesn't make a sound.
We are awaiting the arrival,
To take us to our places.
Good hardworking people,
Most holding brief cases.
Somewhat comfy seats,
With funny conversations on the ride.
Great people,
A moral boost to your pride.
Sometimes it smells,
So it isn't always the best.
But sit back and chill,
And savor the extra hour of rest.
Plugged into my music,
Known to hide the tears.
But not today,
And hopefully for the rest of my years.
I see the sunrise,
And feel this warmth in my chest.
I crack a small grin,
And man, this is the best.
I will do what I'm told,
Because I am not the boss.
I will do what I'm told,
Because if I don't I will suffer more loss.
There will be animals,
Running and hopping around.
And hopefully another soft wind,
That doesn't make a sound.

Anxiety-

Rapid heartbeat
Clammy palms
Sweaty pits
Stained shirts
**** I'm going to pass out
**** I'm flushing up
Nobody can see this
Nobody
I can't show weakness
No not me
People will perceive
I can't have that
I bite my cheek
To get my mind off the eyes
_The eyes that aren't there_


----------



## plastics (Apr 11, 2010)

anonymid said:


>


I love Kids In The Hall.

Everyone writes so well by the way..


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

I wrote this one today about my experience of drinking a little bit too much codeine cough syrup :teeth

*Subconscious Winter Dream*

_Numb like ninety percent alcohol
Nervous system in a free fall
Sleepy head full of codeine
Subconscious winter dream

Nodding in and out of sleep
Into the dream I slowly creep
Heavy eyelids on the brink
It's never what you think

Sedated like an Ambien
Anesthesia closing in
Brain stem winding down
Sleepy little winter town_


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

*Dream Girl*

_Sexy like NC17
Artistic like Paul Cézanne
Smart like books
Pretty like the way she looks
Sensitive like ESP
Funny like sketch comedy
Athletic like Competition
Caring like a Catholic Mission_


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

hard going on in this messed up life
To succeed gotta give all you got
all your will and all your fight
from the morning till the night
yet still not garanteed more sunlight
struggle as you might
the more gas out the tank the more dangerous the flames are to ignite

for errors you dont get mulligans you get the black and white pin stripes
cuz life gives no second chances do what you gotta do so you best a do it right.


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

LeftyFretz said:


> Everclear, my mothers codein and her ambien. Get out of my head, buttmunch.
> 
> -Kyle.


lol :b


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

_Writing my comeback
Painting this town black
You'll wonder if I'm smokin' crack
When I'm reminiscing 'bout a year back

My clothes are all worn out
Mind is full of doubt
You'll find out what I'm all about
When I let it all hang out

So sit back and listen up
Pour some liquor in my cup
I've got a story for you, young pup
And when it's over I'll get back up
_


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

Air conditioned bus,
The feeling on my skin is so sweet.
A few more months,
And we will be enjoying the heat.
Ocean air,
Gentle breeze.
Close your eyes,
You are at ease.
Kites flying all around.
Lifeguard chairs.
Delinquents having fun,
Because christ, nobody cares.
A smooth walk in the sand,
Blue crabs biting your feet.
I hear laughter outside,
Little kids playing in the street.
Bright moonlight,
Reflecting off the gentle water.
A father watching shooting stars,
with his new baby daughter.
At night people will mingle,
Even though it may be a little cold.
But force yourself out there,
You may get a number if you are feeling bold.

I guess I can add to it sometime. 



Hatred at the zoo-

People have different opinions,
We work at a different pace.
You just need to keep your sanity,
And realize that work is not a race.
Everyone is still human,
That's no lie.
Just don't keep all the negative feelings in,
It's alright to cry. 
Savor the friendships,
And your money in the bank.
Smile as much as possible,
Even if you want to call her a skank.
And if you do,
Just do the right thing and make amends.
You will feel guilt,
And maybe even get the bends.
So don't get to irritable,
Everyone has their own lives.
Someone might be going through a breakup,
Or is covered in hives. 
Negativity is contagious,
But gee, you just want to relate.
But keep the conversations positive,
And you will ease out of the hate. 
You may disagree with people and hate them,
So what, be a contrarian. 
Just realize this,
Instead of working at the zoo- you could be a librarian.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Women, please let your own sun, your 
concentrated energy, your own submerged
authentic vital power shine out from you.

We are no longer the moon.
Today we are truly the sun.
We will build shining golden cathedrals
at the top of crystal mountains, East of
the Land of the Rising Sun.

Women, when you paint your own portrait,
do not forget to put the golden dome at
the top of your head.

Raicho Hiratsuko, circa 1911.


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

Huffing paint at 13
You have no fear
It happens so fast
Suddenly you're on the
Outside looking down
On infinity

Then you're 30
And you look back
In wonder
Was it death or
Hallucination or
Something more


----------



## Jennifer Clayton (Nov 19, 2010)

*Forever Etched in His Memory*

Soul evaporating
Days go by
The sun rises and sets
Grey enters the sky
I walk on daffodils in fairytales
But still I feel myself
Drifting away

Blue skys with yellow beams of light
Picturesque and bright
Melt into black
Not enough time to even look back
And I feel these final breaths of mine
Slipping away

Gripping a camera
In my hands
I can stand here
In a fading land
Or reserve what's left of my fleeting soul
Putting delicate memories on hold
Frustration, my tears, all of my laughs
Locked within this photograph
I have the key to put them away
What to choose?
One fleeting day
Or forever etched in a memory

My soul is growing cold
Lost in all the decadance
I'd like to linger around
Just one last chance, one last chance

When we have life
Without the footprints of Jesus in our hearts
We can't shine forever
While our worlds grow dark
It's just a fleeting day,
A fairytale world always fading gray
A final breath you try to hold on to
That keeps, somehow, slipping away

I choose
The Camera of God
Capture a fleeting soul
Forever etched in His memory

Now along the shore of my heart
I see my second chance:
The footprints of Jesus
Lie forever in the sand

copyright Jennifer Clayton


----------



## lostintransition (Mar 1, 2011)

As I lay here thinking,
What could have been?
I try not to dwell,
on things I should've seen.

Friends I have let down,
and questioned their trust.
I can't help but think,
As i start gathering dust.

Their lives carry on,
are the thoughts in my head.
Sometimes I wish,
I could just lay them to bed.

As I have fallen,
it would've seemed.
What would I have to do?
In order to be redeemed.

I've done nothing wrong,
but made bad choices.
I shouldn't have been influenced,
by so many dark voices.

So I look to the light,
in order to be.
That person inside,
that so little get to see.

My friends are the greatest,
for my family I have love.
I can only speculate,
What thoughts come from above.

With this paranoia,
I have lost many friends.
As it comes together,
i'm beginning to make amends.

I get better everyday,
I get stronger.
I won't let these demons,
hold me down much longer.

It is upto me,
to be strong.
To be that ray of light.
That shines all day long.

What lies ahead,
I couldn't say.
For i am only thinking,
about the present day.

Emotions will run high,
for as long as my blood flows.
This journey called life,
it has so many pro's.

So to quote Bill Hicks,
That "Life is just a Ride",
there's no point in running,
there's nowhere to hide.

We have to face them head on,
all of our troubles.
Letting them stew,
the pain just doubles.

Maybe it's just me,
reading into it too much.
Too think that life,
could be over in just a touch.

So I say let's enjoy,
this time we have on earth.
This is just a ride....
For what it's worth.

Peace to all.


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

Sometimes I go blind
When it's important that I find

The truth

Always alluding me
I want to be set free


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

*Window to Freedom* By: me

The window is open in the house that contains me,
a distance I stare fearing my mind will restrain me.
I hear people sharing joys being pleased being happy, being free.
then I look at myself and I see a prisoner, no self esteem, no room to breathe.

Tears flood the surface, I got no protection im in a hell fest.
drowning in sorrow, my will put to test, dedication dont matter I cant swim without a vest.

Satan trying to put me to rest but my retaliation with the Lords biddings,
he cant stray a Christian blessed. I realize the problems just in my ceiling,
I leap hoping for the best. Giving all I got to do it now because im willing, 
feeling held back severely less. 
My eyes gaze outside the window, being outside looking in is the step next.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Wonder why the sounds that pound in my brain
Sound strange all day a foul clown with pain
Feeling out past gone, I don't wanna be here
Pass that bong while I'm chuggin on a beer
Deep down in reality jus runnin from my fear
Nothin gonna vear me out like that
Till I wake up in the morning and my brains right back


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

Building blocks and paper planes
Toy cars and a love of trains
He's gonna be big some day
Some day he won't even have to pray
But if he dies before he wakes
He prays the Lord his soul to take
'Cause hell is scary and he's so small
And he's afraid to hardly speak at all
He's afraid of the spankings that last too long
He's afraid of the dark and the scary song
He's a little bigger now, but he's still afraid
He's afraid of every mistake he's made


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

It omits three stanzas, but this is a wonderful reading of Tennyson's "Mariana":


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

I think why
All this medicine I take just to cope wit life
I never thought that I would break and just hope to die
They try to tell me there's a small dim of light to see
So don't fall you must stand there's a right to be
I'm like yea right
Every single opportunity just seems to fly away
Then my dreams spread eagle while my life decays
So **** fight'n man it's suicide across the mind
Won't be surprised when I snap
And I head right back
To that crazy ****ing place where my life started at
I'm the type chalking rhymes living mine like a zombie
Look into my eyes, notice
I sympathize hoping that I get by
This the same damn song that I spit like ten times
Multiply that **** by sixty add sixty six and ride wit me
Vibe wit me, understand what this life can be
But that's right, that's that **** I do not like to see


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

*Algernon Charles Swinburne* 

SORROW, on wing through the world forever,
Here and there for awhile would borrow
Rest, if rest might haply deliver
Sorrow.

One thought lies close in her heart gnawn thorough
With pain, a weed in a dried-up river,
A rust-red share in an empty furrow.

Hearts that strain at her chain would sever
The link where yesterday frets to-morrow:
All things pass in the world, but never
Sorrow.


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

Not the tallest,
But I have the heart of a giant.
Not the bravest,
But my integrity is defiant.
I haven't done everything in life as I should,
But hey, what kind of person would?
I've never been on a diet,
So I guess that makes me a man.
I've never started a riot,
But heck, I will if I can.
I've seen a lot for my life,
Maybe a little pain.
But I don't take my experiences in strife,
And realize in life that there's always wisdom to be gain.
So I laugh a lot and try to be funny,
Sometimes too much so my nose gets a little runny. 
I take pride in my job, and the fact that I'm earning money,
And if I ever get pissed off at it, I'll remember I get to work with a bunny.
So sleepless nights,
Stop haunting me so much. 
It forces me to write these stupid little poems,
But hey, it's my fun little crutch.

:boogie

Kinda sorta just spit that out for no apparent reason a few nights ago. Not to be taken seriously.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

*My favorites*

Death, be not proud, though some have called thee 
Mighty and dreadful, for thou art not so ; 
For those, whom thou think'st thou dost overthrow, 
Die not, poor Death, nor yet canst thou kill me. 
From rest and sleep, which but thy picture be, 
Much pleasure, then from thee much more must flow, 
And soonest our best men with thee do go, 
Rest of their bones, and soul's delivery. 
Thou'rt slave to Fate, chance, kings, and desperate men, 
And dost with poison, war, and sickness dwell, 
And poppy, or charms can make us sleep as well, 
And better than thy stroke ; why swell'st thou then ? 
One short sleep past, we wake eternally, 
And Death shall be no more ; Death, thou shalt die.

-John Donne, Holy Sonnet X
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
She walks in beauty, like the night 
Of cloudless climes and starry skies; 
And all that 's best of dark and bright 
Meet in her aspect and her eyes: 
Thus mellow'd to that tender light 
Which heaven to gaudy day denies. 
One shade the more, one ray the less, 
Had half impair'd the nameless grace 
Which waves in every raven tress, 
Or softly lightens o'er her face; 
Where thoughts serenely sweet express 
How pure, how dear their dwelling-place.

And on that cheek, and o'er that brow, 
So soft, so calm, yet eloquent, 
The smiles that win, the tints that glow, 
But tell of days in goodness spent, 
A mind at peace with all below, 
A heart whose love is innocent!

-Lord Byron
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
TWO roads diverged in a yellow wood,	
And sorry I could not travel both	
And be one traveler, long I stood	
And looked down one as far as I could	
To where it bent in the undergrowth;

Then took the other, as just as fair,	
And having perhaps the better claim,	
Because it was grassy and wanted wear;	
Though as for that the passing there	
Had worn them really about the same,

And both that morning equally lay	
In leaves no step had trodden black.	
Oh, I kept the first for another day!	
Yet knowing how way leads on to way,	
I doubted if I should ever come back.

I shall be telling this with a sigh	
Somewhere ages and ages hence:	
Two roads diverged in a wood, and I-	
I took the one less traveled by,	
And that has made all the difference.

-Robert Frost


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

B Nate im diggn some of the stuff you wrote. Everybody elses own stuff too.


----------



## shankly (Feb 2, 2011)

Danse Russe by William Carlos Williams:

If when my wife is sleeping 
and the baby and Kathleen 
are sleeping 
and the sun is a flame-white disc 
in silken mists 
above shining trees,— 
if I in my north room 
dance naked, grotesquely 
before my mirror 
waving my shirt round my head 
and singing softly to myself: 
“I am lonely, lonely. 
I was born to be lonely, 
I am best so!” 
If I admire my arms, my face, 
my shoulders, flanks, buttocks 
against the yellow drawn shades,— 

Who shall say I am not 
the happy genius of my household?


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

wake up reboot, drowning in tears mental solutes my stand from fears
then polutes my help rooting infecting my only chance to hear.
a mere, setback I step up to get sack, seems routine so looped in the same track.
That when theres rain I soar only to fact theres pain next door, I keep my sane but whats the true reason reality got me ****ing for?
I keep my heart on my fam n my mind on my heart in there somewhere visions mark brand new start.

edit: wtf did i write


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

A crazy go ready homie, 
leaving in dust all the phonies,
they so hollow see
say they live being a leader 
following Satins colony


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

*fixed it*

Chains wraped around my throat in a 100 degree heat 
solitary room sealed off from sound to reach,
through a one way window where I can see 
everybody walk by, but all thats clear for them is the mirror.
For escape I have a supply of dull penceils throw at the window
trying to crack it, when It cracks peep hole nailed
prevailed my tactic.​All outsiders can get is a lick thats just a glimps of me. 
Gotta get all I've to say now pray loud hope they can hear me,
windows seal everyday
hope woe more stands of misery.
end of day no way of sway I lay merely more tears to weap. 
Somedays im to tired to fight, I lose all faith to be free,
I accept a lost of a round, but i wont lie down to defeat.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

*The Junk Man By Carl Sandburg*

I AM glad God saw Death
And gave Death a job taking care of all who are tired
of living:

When all the wheels in a clock are worn and slow and
the connections loose
And the clock goes on ticking and telling the wrong time
from hour to hour
And people around the house joke about what a bum
clock it is,
How glad the clock is when the big Junk Man drives
his wagon
Up to the house and puts his arms around the clock and
says:
"You don't belong here,
You gotta come
Along with me,"
How glad the clock is then, when it feels the arms of the
Junk Man close around it and carry it away.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

The fact class get from all the actin chance that dances every noon,
they makin the world and breakin the pearl boy or girl gave not alot to prove.
the trash is last to keep the cash when they got they act to hit and clash
a fuss for dad but they think back to realize that they gave it back
now whose the dad when you the lad who birth a child n left all he had
so dont be mad if son dont call back takes money you gave an fades away 
go buys a gat, your choice infact impaved his chance to live close to the grave.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

*Copied verbatim from an old text file. I think I wrote this during an incredible xanax binge while feeling suicidal. No punctuation or flow, really. Thought I'd share it for reasons unknown.*

yummy meds cocktail means the best rest i confess do not jest watch the slowing of my chest breathe one last time soon on the back nine feeling fine maybe hanging tightly from swinging twine no outreach or attempts at being okay this is my time to say that im tired of day sick of night as well funny i would love hell if only they did away with the tardy bell never early enough and im dwindling now im just not as tough gonna furrow my brow **** this flaccid existence faded and broke no assistance i always get ****ed for my weak *** persistence no tears from me or any other man i hope god understands did the best that i can and as for my fate i leave it up to the stars no more festering hate no more striving for scars or unwanted attention dont speak of prevention when im at this place because of my intention heard it once and then twice maybe hear it again believe it or not ive come to an end


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I wrote some really emo **** as a teen. 

A Universal Envy

the moon's envy is gratuitous;
the sun is merely a mass for drought and death
and although it splashes loving light,
the waves in the moon shine sweeter.
such a heavenly hell to bask in
when all bows to the sun's effectual form
yet the moon 
the moon is not a flame unto itself
but rather a candle unlit unto the universe.


Chorus of the Crane

you are the epitome of the blasphemy of being
with those soft sky eyes that precipitate
when holding all together is inconceivable
your breath is the wind against my numbed neck
a delicate whisper of woe lingering long after
and like the roots of mahogany underground
knowledge seeps deep into your sunken skull
the evidence of decay and devastation we face
your arms are the branches on brawny trees
holding life but quivering with gentle touch
the humming of the crane tries to serenade
a giant claw feeling around for your heart
and ripping out the life that once was
even the birds feel the loss in their song
the grass sways slower in the silent breeze
a sorrowful slowdance to the tunes of nature
people will sing along in their hostile heads
wonder where such a melancholy chorus originated


Crash Landing

I never knew that I could feel so low
Like an articulate angel with broken wings
Just a beautiful bird that soars to the sky
But has lost the powerful ability to sing
Wings of golden value that tatter with ease
Fly with such grace and tear beyond repair
How high can you fly when you’re tied down
By the weight of broken dreams you can’t bare?
Creating a crash landing in this sullen site
This sinking feeling has never felt so wrong
A quiet desperation lingers in these limbs
To just find the place where I truly belong



Oxygen

It is an attempt in vain: i have learned to perfect the pain. 
Anger sparks from the mouth in a sickly red hue, 
but deeper in the blood runs blue. 
I watch the black movement with envious eyes of lime, 
the tragic teenagers of the time.
I run away to the shade in which all colors fade .
For those content, the rainbow above acts as an alcove. 
I am in no way worth the stay
for the duplicity in this treacherous city.
So the shadows take me silent
and the boiling blood turns violent.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

wow really great poems Laura I really like them, makes me want to throw away my poems yet also work really hard on a masterpiece haha the dialectics of creation


----------



## Globe_Trekker (Jan 29, 2009)

*THE RIVER OF LIFE*

The more we live, more brief appear
Our life's succeeding stages; 
A day to childhood seems a year, 
And years like passing ages.

The gladsome current of our youth, 
Ere passion yet disorders, 
Steals lingering like a river smooth 
Along its grassy borders.

But as the careworn cheek grows wan, 
And sorrow's shafts fly thicker, 
Ye stars, that measure life to man, 
Why seem your courses quicker?

When joys have lost their bloom and breath, 
And life itself is vapid, 
Why, as we reach the Falls of Death 
Feel we its tide more rapid?

It may be strange-yet who would change 
Time's course to slower speeding,
When one by one our friends have gone, 
And left our bosoms bleeding?

Heaven gives our years of fading strength 
Indemnifying fleetness; 
And those of youth, a seeming length, 
Proportion'd to their sweetness.

_- Thomas Cambell_


----------



## FadeToOne (Jan 27, 2011)

Out of what crypt they crawl, I cannot tell,
But every night I see the rubbery things,
Black, horned, and slender, with membranous wings,
They come in legions on the north wind's swell
With obscene clutch that titillates and stings,
Snatching me off on monstrous voyagings
To grey worlds hidden deep in nightmare's well.
Over the jagged peaks of Thok they sweep,
Heedless of all the cries I try to make,
And down the nether pits to that foul lake
Where the puffed shoggoths splash in doubtful sleep.
But ho! If only they would make some sound,
Or wear a face where faces should be found!

H.P. Lovecraft
 ​


----------



## Rossificus (Apr 27, 2011)

This is about the reflection of a harbour light on the sea. I don't do titles.

an amphibious percussion
by an enigmatic light
a peaceful anger rages
beneath the majesty of night

a motion without notion
coincidental art
desultory by nature
beauty à la carte

~myself


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Moarrr. 


Modern Fight

Empty-eyed upon the streets 
Where the sights were never few
The skyscrapers swayed in me
A vision of reaching blue.
Traffic tangled to the tune
Of mechanical melodies clashing
As screaming sirens pierced through
A rhymic red in perilous flashing.
Passersby marched in monotone
Chore lists chiming in their heads
As windshield wipers waved, unnoticed
To the steady stream of dread.
Too soon the city sounds slowed
The skyscrapers swam in black
Yet my blind eyes believed somehow
City didn’t really lack.
Somewhere off, a frosted glow
Icing of an ordinary night
I took my lead under its warmth
And surrendered to the modern fight.


The Hourglass

The sand in the hourglass is mesmerizing
I have succumbed to its silent slipping
But as the grains grieve like rain
The more the tear in my self is ripping.
It takes a keen eye to recognize
Small shards that continue to fall
But view it again in a short while
And what has fallen will be all.
The end sneaks up so suddenly soon
A surprise expiration for the filled
It catches the straying sight –too late
For the dreamers ceasing not how they willed.
Others I watch have an unquiet reeling
A smash into hushed sand looking for a voice
All at once comes rushing of destination
From none other than the own brutal choice.
An empty hourglass shows no trial
Nor suffering and overcoming this too
But the bottom full is an open showcase
Lasting longer than decaying bodies do.

Safe Haven

I remember a time of deepest blue
where the silver lining did shine on through
and the loneliest of man did so try
for his own pocket of the precious sky.

I recall a great time of lightened hue
where the cotton of clouds was called on cue
and greediest of man picked for his back
none other than a shirt for his own rack.

I reminisce of a time of light grey
where watercolors did drip from their stay
and most artistic of man lifted his head
to paint a new wardrobe there where he tread.

I envision a time of sickened sky
where only misery did live up high
and all of man besides ambitious few
crawled to the haven of all that they knew.


Sentiments to the Sand

The waves and I can identify. 
They are crashing, as I am to the shore of my sorrows. 
The white tips are the pressure points, 
my ghostly fingertips that are reaching for anything
to hold on to now that you're gone.
Eagerly they do so try to reach for
lost messages that flow into my mouth
and get swallowed in the aching tide
that pulsate with every surge of sadness.
I let go of all that consumes,
let it slip from my waving hand,
and leave it with the sand.
and leave it with the sand.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Dreamer's Stare

Through purity trudged an innocent child
a curious sight from the winter's wild
his yawn billowed out in the frosty air
asking of Earth, a scintillating stare
"Why doth the cotton sit in the sky?
How canst the plants grow so very high?"
I asked his wandering mind but where
he had seen such sights in times so bare
he spoke of daring dreams that foretold
of emerald grass and blue skies so bold
so I took his hand, now warm to the touch
and led him to a meadow with no such
I commanded he close his eyes once more
to dream of the spring on the winter's floor.
never did he wake again to the morn
where his gentle blanket was freshly torn
no, the melted ground could not find him there
disappeared, did he, in the dreamer's stare.


Golden Riches

The coast is clear
the crime scene out at sea
You stated your case
of what's become of me.
Let them know I wandered in the waves
as riches poured a golden rain.
I stole the sunlight from its stay
and washed away the pain.
Tell the police to make haste.
I'm getting away with gold;
I'll pack it up and ship it
until the proof is sold.
Maybe I'll give it to the boy
who bears his heart as a shield
or the girl with repeating scars
that were unable to be healed.
But now I see the shore
inviting me to its home.
Remainder of sun is sinking under
to where the horizon roams.
I have nothing left to take;
no need to fret so.
The evidence is in my smile -
You must let me go.



Sink with the Sun

Oh the slowing day is dreary not!
Claims the tired trail of blue
Chimes in are the sickened clouds
parting for the shining crew.
She shudders at navy closing in
Its battleground the spot she lay 
Heart already a sinking anchor
Lowering into a queasy bay. 
The wind slapping at her cheeks
Chasing darkness off at a run
Says she's not tailing the tired trail
but her eyes sink with the sun.

An Invisible Intruder

Betrayal broke in through the backdoor
letting in the bitter winds of woe
and out slipped the slithering serenity
nodding slightly to his cautious foe.
The intruder gazed gladly round the fire
a welcoming warmth it imagined only
but when day broke and the house stirred
he could not help but feel rather lonely.
Floorboards moaned to the movement
and the sleepers were feeling strange
so he hurried right past the welcome mat
out of the household's range.
The real runaway found his opponent
sobbing softly in the morning shade
and listened as he whispered about
where he rather would have stayed.
"Why don't I feel at home there
if that is essentially where I was?
This is the misunderstood;
this is what rejection does."
The serenity shook his head away
and wandered back to his rightful place
a humble home to spend his days where
he wasn't the only of his race.


Wrinkles of the World

There are wrinkles I cannot smooth
stretching out comfortably in the sky
and sitting under your smiling eye.
As soon as they swell in sight
they leave in a sudden scene:
the curtain coming across to the night
or anger rising in a bitter fight.
They may be obscured and forgotten by a few
but the inevitable return is all you knew.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

My pathetic poem I wrote for a class. Not really big on poetry writing. I prefer reading it. There's some really great stuff in this thread! 

Wet Kisses from Strange Ladies by MojoCrunch

Coat hanger
To hold their coats and purses
Like a building with little base.
Awkwardness
Which fails to be hidden under 
The hair
Which is wrong
And the dress
Which is wrong
And the etiquette
Which is WRONG
Silence amidst the loud banter
Like ostriches cantering
Stillness amidst a stampede
Of gaudy ostrich feathers.
And what do I get?
Lipstick on my chubby cheek
From all the wet kisses.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

mind rolling through time flowing, fine goings,
but, lie scholdings cause binds folding and guys holding 9's not knowing,
still shoot to kill what was real and spelt blood colding.
All but left was delt, was given a helping hand, but instead he knelt
to the judge and then to the cell no way to freedom law whiped him with a belt now the virus gets him felt.
tears and sorrow no other life to borrow remaining days getting hollow
sanity trails his mind hard to follow
not many more days till the brain bottles.


----------



## Quietguy90 (May 9, 2011)

Awesome stuff guys  I tend to write my poems to a particular song that goes with it. Anyone else do that or am i just that weird 

Heres one that i wrote while listening to a great rammstein song. Try listening to the song and reading it, lemme know if the music/poetry thing works or if its totally crappy 

Heres the song






And the poem

Why is it all so gray I ask myself

The sunlight seems to filter down

Betraying everything that is human

Losing myself pound by pound

Years have passed and I lost track

The gray numbness takes it's hold

Fears have passed and I cant look back

Going into the fray, in societies mold

Inside I burned frigidly

Looking around me it was all cold

The world I approached tepidly

In the end I thought I had to fold

Saw a ray of hope in the dark

Saw the flow of warming water

As it thawed it left a mark

Saw how it could all be better

The ice burns so badly

Those who do not know seek its cool shelter

Like rolling the dice you could die forever

For me the fire is much better.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

*Mind Scattered*

when the day comes and im living right cuz i kept my head from wrong I just pray that my family followed the ways of Christ to repent the long ways of sin we lived in created our way out from Heaven persuade by the devil our dome went wrong blessed with forgiveness after a chance we blown and not long before another blunder why do we belong, mental not strong forgave us again now you think we learned but we made ourselves slaves toward the end going on I wonder if the ways will potray us all at the fin when its time to go home.

Im gone, left at the tone now my enemies prone to show themselves known
each chatting on the phone saying they glad i've flown.
Now the days no longer they got my trophies paved and thrown up.
Yet to my suprise, nobodies even coming to save my pride all the things I thrived
because the ones I trust were all in the same combine.
Aint this some **** when the people you five come out with showing the flipside wet in lies .
I aint even burried yet theres a party on my block,...... selling my arts,.... burning my socks
even the cops, man I never had luv for them ever since they took my blood and kept them longer trying to hold em.

I invision this day without a panic, call me crazy **** you im schizophranic but ill manage the damage so cram it.
R.I.P to the souldier of the future, count my days while im alive and ill thrive untill the mother****ing day I die.


----------



## Visionary (Apr 13, 2010)

I'll make something right now; here

Twindling dwindling, ticking thoughts
Somewhere nowhere, ticking thoughts
Pushing thumbs, tickling numbs
Clocks smile every way
Upside trees forseen these expectations
Cats without hair lickin dry
boats on wheels obey no laws
Elephants collecting human bone 
Old become young
Young die quick


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

remember those times my bretheren
we'd get mad fall apart get back show love and when
a catastrophy come after we hold tight
despite it trying to seperate you from me 
it used to be all clear and simple 
but as time we see the reality our mentals 
stray bringing out my formality daily laid inside my temple 
pray casually hoping for the next day 
looking for morality cuz each day I lay moping is self mortality
when suddenly my protection twirls my personality
curl my eyes off my reflection only to quarrel with my sanity.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I am the poet of the woman the same as a man,
And I say it is as great to be a woman as to be a man,
And I say there is nothing greater than the mother of men.

-Walt Whitman
from Song of Myself


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ 

- - -

Tennyson, _In Memoriam_ 54






Oh yet we trust that somehow good
Will be the final goal of ill,
To pangs of nature, sins of will,
Defects of doubt, and taints of blood;

That nothing walks with aimless feet;
That not one life shall be destroyed,
Or cast as rubbish to the void,
When God hath made the pile complete;

That not a worm is cloven in vain;
That not a moth with vain desire
Is shriveled in a fruitless fire,
Or but subserves another's gain.

Behold, we know not anything;
I can but trust that good shall fall
At last--far off--at last, to all,
And every winter change to spring.

So runs my dream: but what am I?
An infant crying in the night:
An infant crying for the light:
And with no language but a cry.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7bwil9dT7U*

*the Hell in Earth.*

pitch black a void lead me trynna deseace me 
got the world greedy everything seemingly 
wrong you bound to be proned to dealling life 
the thrilling when really God made us all to joyce among.
stay strong when we gone very soon we'll all be comming home 
when all the days are done and longed
on flying to a place were we belong. 
see the willing kept on giving when our days had passed the ceiling
all we need to do is find a reason help eachother stop the killing.

Thought my brother knew me but in these days he'll be 
suspecting me cruely count me off when truely 
he dont know that I really have love because its gloomy
when the weather clears and steps the fears it shows ever so fully. 
But we all moody counting our jewlry
and when it goes missing what! jigga you gone sue me? 
Leave me no choice but to stand on my own 
land 20 feet from support fighting demons off with a torch.

Getting scorched without a medic 
count on help I wouldnt bet it
on hells porch fighting restless
and the **** is just getting hectic
I wouldnt test this least to my ability
I'm reckless. Woman suduce me with couchy
only a fool would please rest miss.
Cant stress this, weather its for rich or for poor
,,,,,,,,,,,all I want is luv not just fabricated *****s
thats a bore, give me sheet and please believe
I'll come harder than anything you've ever seen and much more
is in store,,, shatter your bladder with just a roar
but its a sin I stay away from puttin bodies on the floor.

Mother told me do as I want done from others
so I kept slugger, from hittin them other ugly mother suckers.
When the bugerlery happened I wondered what was the point
of doing good to others when the world is filled with such spineless ****ers.
Till this day im in dismay of how this world cant relate
and I wish there was a way I could make them cops replay
all the deaths of our family if nothing else to change reality
because at this rate I might just make them pay.
And the pain is nothing i've been through the worse of the grains
with the cause of the strain making me borderline insane.
I pray for world to remain the same but I hardly recognize it now
and its all so strange.
Live life love life for what is all natural but it wont be
we changed everything but the rain truely.


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

The Rhythm Of Time

Theres an inner thing in every man,
Do you know this thing my friend,
It has withstood the blows of a million years,
And will do so to the end.

It was born when time did not exist,
And it grew up out of life,
It cut down evils strangling vines,
Like a slashing searing knife.

It lit fires when fires were not,
And burnt the mind of man,
Tempering leadened hearts to steel,
From the time that time began.

It wept by the waters of Babylon,
And when all men were a loss,
It screeched in writhing agony,
And it hung bleeding from the Cross.

It died in Rome by lion and sword,
And in defiant cruel array,
When the deathly word was 'Spartacus'
Along the Appian way.

It marched with 'Wat the Tylers' poor,
And frightened lord and king,
And it was emblazoned in their deathly stare,
As e'er a living thing.

It smiled in holy innocence,
Before conquistadors of old,
So meek and tame and unaware,
Of the deathly power of gold.

It burst forth through pitiful Paris streets,
And stormed the old Bastille,
And marched upon the serpents head,
Ans crushed it 'neath its heel.

It died in blood on buffalo plains,
And starved by moons of rain,
Its heart was buried at wounded knee,
But it will come to rise again.

It screamed aloud by Kerry lakes,
As it was knelt upon the ground,
And it died in great defiance,
As they coldly shot it down.

It is found in every light of hope,
It knows no bounds nor space,
It has risen in red and black and white,
It is there in every race.

It lies in the hearts of heroes dead,
It screams in tyrants eyes,
It has reached the peak of mountains high,
It comes searing 'cross the skies

It lights the dark of this prison cell,
As it thunders forth its might,
It is 'the undauntable thought', my friend,
The thought that says 'im right'

*Robert Gerard Sands*


----------



## tropic (May 28, 2011)

Lovely One by Pablo Neruda <3

Lovely one,
Just as on the cool stone
Of the spring, the water
Opens a wide flash of foam,
So is the smile of your face,
Lovely one.

Lovely one,
With delicate hands and slender feet
Like a silver pony,
Walking, flower of the world,
Thus I see you,
Lovely one.

Lovely one,
With a nest of copper entangled
On your head, a nest
The colour of dark honey
Where my heart burns and rests,
Lovely one.

Lovely one,
Your eyes are too big for your face,
Your eyes are too big for the earth.

There are countries, there are rivers,
In your eyes,
My country is your eyes,
I walk through them,
They light the world
Through which I walk,
Lovely one.

Lovely one,
Your breasts are like two loaves made
Of grainy earth and golden moon,
Lovely one.

Lovely one,
Your waist,
My arm shaped it like a river when
It flowed a thousand years through your sweet body,
Lovely one.

Lovely one,
There is nothing like your hips,
Perhaps earth has
In some hidden place
The curve and the fragrance of your body,
Perhaps in some place,
Lovely one.

Lovely one, my lovely one,
Your voice, your skin, your nails,
Lovely one, my lovely one,
Your being, your light, your shadow,
Lovely one,
All that is mine, lovely one,
All that is mine, my dear,
When you walk or rest,
When you sing or sleep,
When you suffer or dream,
Always,
When you are near or far,
Always,
You are mine, my lovely one,
Always.


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Selah By Lauryn Hill

Nothing can be done against the truth
No matter how we remain in denial
Wasting time
Replacing time
With each empty excuse
But that'll only work a little while
Coping with despair
Knowing you're not there
Ashamed to just admit
I've been a fool
So I blame it on the Sun
Run away from everyone
Hoping to escape this ridicule
Trapped in misery
Wrapped so miserably
In this deception that I'm wearing like a skin

Dying to maintain
Oh I keep trying to explain
A heart that never loved me to begin
Oh I'm such a mess
I have no choice but to confess
That I've been desperately trying to belong
Lying to myself
And everybody else
Refusing to admit my right was wrong

And then He came
Selah
And it means
Praise and meditation
And then He came
Selah
And it means
Did you think about that?

How beautiful is fruit still in denial of its roots?
My guilty heart behaved so foolishly
This treason from within
That reasons with my sin
Won't be happy til it sees the death of me
Selfishly addicted
To a life that I depicted
Conflicted cuz it's not reality
Oh what's left of me
I beg you desperately
Cause me to agree with what I know is best for me
Please save me from myself
I need You to save me from myself
Please save me from myself so I can heal

The choices that I've made
have been nothing but mistakes
What a wasted use of space
Should I die before I wake?
In all of my religion
I've fortified this prison
Obligated to obey
The demands of bad decisions

Please save me from myself
I need You to save me from myself
Please save me from myself so I can heal

And then He came
Selah
And it means
Praise and meditation
And then He came
Selah
And it means
Did you think about that?


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

Can i make it go away, this pain inside
Not let my face relay, that my soul has died
Should i struggle every day, weaker still
Im past it anyway, wrong side of the hill

In darkness i sit here, as life rushes by
Watch all hope disappear, why even try
To vanquish these demons, alone in my quest
The best of intentions, fall like the rest

I refuse to concede, i will not give in
Should i ever succeed, i promise you friends
Ill tell you my secret, as never before
And ill look in your eyes, and not at the floor.

By Me


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

makavelithedon said:


> Can i make it go away, this pain inside
> Not let my face relay, that my soul has died
> Should i struggle every day, weaker still
> Im past it anyway, wrong side of the hill
> ...


Wow, well done!

We say the time of waiting is over. 
We say the silence has been broken. 
We say there can be no forgetting now.
We say

******Listen​
We are the bones 
of your grandmother's grandmothers.
We have returned now
We say you cannot forget us now
We say we are with you
And you are us.

Patricia Reis 
from "The Ancient Ones."


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

If I was wolverine would I put a blade to your neck?
If I was Jack Sparrow would you ever trust me holding a bet?
Since I'm neither theres no worries go on and show me neglect
Do you be no stress or hurry I'll treat the holes in our chest.
Need you flex the helping hand evolution glues to you next.
dont respect the deck then check you'll lie at the hands of roulette.
You can't flee from the bee with honey stained jeans no escape from the scene
be you a tree in the middle of machines your fate sealed lost your chance to redeem


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

*Life of love*

As a boy full of joy always counting my blessings,
never resting helping to lessen the pain causing our stressing.
without a second guess lend reality my steps 
kept whats felt bringing the rage my heart in Cali
fathom whats left till they pay their debt.

My first years of a youngin,
living my life always runnin
hold the balls mounted up the courage
to say somethin to the girl i was really lovin
till she cut my throat stuffed it with my junk N
joked I wasn't worth nothin.

coner to the block when my mind went bold 
no longer giving a buck I gives a **** lesson 
as life told me so the world is cold
When worse is spoken truth always gets told.
Girl you saw me when you seen me
gonna act like you didn't really know 
complicated another loss why is life so silly though?
In my last chance I was dreamy but never
applied the pressure, year later a tester
set up shop got known but couldn't follow the nectar.

Task one more time to get mine met this one girl
she was real fine, lil bruh got on the grind
some luck younga got up buck but got snuffed
heart need a pay got no more dimes time to unwind
and get tough, I'm off alone figuring out the bind
but if lones better for trust be drift from lines
cause nothing but sadder I duck its not me its humankind.

As I lay down in my mental I see through the bull
enlighten me why we struggle spite money always full
goverments drool got my people down and out fooled
whether we see it together or drown in our own sweat pool.
Thats if we can pay that rest, at the rate we are heading
getting bent over for sincerely less
enough avoiding and the finesse I'm going strong
in the paint and you'll never paint or make me faint
nor taint my song I'm blessed.

down the journey pace off looking for the wizard
searching for answers on the brick road
but there aint no trace an lay just turd,
when a sound in the way side, twas a voice the youngsta heard.
It gave me direction my rung was answered,
my heart pumpin emotions filling this time i'm not gonna last
wishing these days would pass no where to lay my mind stray
I need a shoulder but space is vacant saturday thru friday so vast,
its hard to take it.
The realization in the world of where I be
the controlling me making the hard times roam
onward and breathing free.
my fuse is tickin, set my balls on the counter 
you'll see that aint none missing in me, 
when I shake and socially break help my trife or count with me please
you misconstrued G only if you knew my eyes arn't rude 
i'm just a victim in reality.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Some Haiku I have written over the years:

Days pass by, leaves fall
Time keeps flowing on as the
Wind Blows the last leaf

Winter Approaches
Chilling wind as my heart is
Empty void I walk

Dieing bird drops seed
Roots shatter the shell sprouting
A new life begins

Calming Scent of Rain
Washes Away All Regrets
Refreshing the Soul

Walking in a Haze
Not all who wander are lost
Sunlight breaks the mist

Cinders Slowly Fade
Wind Blows Gusting Life Anew
Igniting the Flame

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Moonlight Shadows:

The darkness stirs within the fading light
The sun enshrouded, consumed by night
The stars pierce through as pristine eyes
The moon emerges as prince of the skies
The light, a reflection of the shadow within
The heart chained from the world to see
Within the moon, all his to bare
The pain of being alone, that forbidding sky
The stars too far to join and revel with glee
Yet, the moon at peace in tranquility
He lights the way for others to see
But lost within his heart, forever he shall be

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

The glory and prosperity of my life was as good as a single cup of sake.
My life of forty-nine years is passed like a dream.
I know not what life is; nor death.
Both Heaven and Hell are left behind.
I stand in the moonlit dawn; free from clouds of attachment.
-Uesugi Kenshin's Death Poem


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

*Target locked and loaded*

locked in ready aim the marked hen
trouble approachin eggs we loadin long
2 giant misfortune provokin
stuff my sorrow down yo throat
give me a coat in da rain N ill cope then
turn to substance degrade my pride
dont like 2 rely but help it always provides
I bark missing sum of my lives
tried to rewind but
new days still birth
passion my passion keep me here on Earth
still my turf want 2 change time
life my lesson
learn 2 reflex w/o stressin
hit up the lies da **** supply
feed fuel n digestin the h8 tries


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

I started this off thinking of the song "horses in my dreams" by pj harvey for inspiration.

Horses in my dreams
Like heroes, pulling me thru
Ashes falling
The slow screen
The voices slowed down
Us clinging to each other 
The city a mess
Fire clinging to your dress
The rich unsure
The wreckage everywhere 
The train tracks still there,
We leave we leave we leave
What will we find in our future?
Is there some
Perfect life laid out in front of us?
We don't look back,
We cry instead.
Orange skies above us
Nothing to be said
Nothing left to save.
The grass willing to test the air for life.
The tiny cracks in the earth opening up
And the sun casting no light
On the past, on where we were


This is about jealousy:

A beautiful girl
Striped shirt
No awkwardness
A beautiful girl
Perfect teeth
Unsure smile
She can reach high enough 
To touch their hearts.
I'm not beautiful
I'm a mess
Cracked and frozen.
Not 15. Not anymore.

She doesn't know she's beautiful
I know I'm not beautiful
She can play the guitar. 
She can play the ukulele.
She can sing to their hearts
I can sing only to my own
Her arm's a washboard
Grooved like an ancient city.
My arm's a cold prairie
Barely been touched.

She's across the ocean
She may not even exist
But I can tell I exist
Even in my dreams.
I know I'm unsure
Not a dancer. 
Not a butterfly.
I know I was just made
To be an ornament hanging from the tree.

She lives a life
I'm an afterthought, a glitch
A mysterious boy
Head hanging 
A beautiful girl 
No time for mistakes.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Better me better me please set me free
and help my mentals infantry
I've seen the light and the ways of the days that play 
and reality speaks as G sways
in a daze count my money for the trade
my people hungry got to get that J.o.b
get paid i'm tired of bein afraid
only way is get out because theres nothing freely made.
you'll save your life just get on your 2
by living in a cave you'll never come up on loot
no matter how you dispute this the real sign
aint no time to play cute try wise realizes the truth.
Just get out and shoot hey dont look but you
progressed and everything is to less to best
passed and smashed them haters at last 
your task fufilled you finally bashed the pests.
through out the shaking I've done the making
the realization got me contemplating
there aint a painting that can take my patience
but years of holding the station im tired of playmaking.
You my lover you my friend please make up your mind
because i'm trying to find 
a balence within.
you can't then why would you tourture me?
I'ma just put it to a end.
and if thats the fin im next to hit the gin
to rid of the demons cant stop the binge
the masterplan done got me stuck
fill em up in a rut filling myself full with sin


----------



## TheSandMan (Jun 15, 2011)

Rythem and poetry fillin' tha hole in me givin' me hope..
Na.. But then I can cope
Lost sinister foes my grip holds my sanity down
Cold like clammied up hands
References healin' and hide'n me
Cause tha obvious fact I deal wit anxiety
Aint healin' my life, It's really depriving me
So I feel like an oddessy humbley in a rage
Bumpin my gums again as my heart race
Get red in tha face untill I start hate'n tha mirror
Am I make'n it clear god
After years of this s**t it's hard shake'n tha fear
It can make you a man and face it while make'n it animated
Heart race'n and damn I hate it
Take my medicle records laminated and degraded wit medicine
I'ma motor mouth blowin' out grape kush
Minds all over tha place like I splattered it over tha hate
Felt in my heart, hell of a mark
Jumpin out my skin as my skeleton darts
Imbelish my art and tell me it works!
Cause even I myself be sellin it short


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xGEUXC6p2I*

Lol Mortal Kombat beat inspired this. ^^^

Haters get the steppin on their way 
they get the weapon, coming down in my direction 
scared to **** change their complexion 
a blessin for the rights so aint no guessin
in mid night who should hold off the shovel
best then use it to take thy enemies life.
cause you then to be silly thinking
Pluto sitting unwilling really he counting 
the sights waiting for the sucker revealing the fight
yeah he's paranoid but bright in a void conceiling light
haters enjoy the floor *** to the ceiling
because i'm not feelin nice.
Lucky you didn't say somethin stupid 
I would of pulled out the dice
money at a small price I would of had your organs scattered like rice.
My soul is living in trife no need to entice i'll roll
in this life hold tight cuz there aint a vice it's our toll.
And I wonder if anything I touch will ever turn into golden
a fantasy of such isn't much to clutch before it rusts but i'm holdin
never folding if that day comes to display i'll retire
my life not worth living if things ever get so dire.
If you in a situation suggest you cut yo balls off with some pliers 
So your kids dont recognize the local block woman inside ya.
Daddy daddy why you got a purse and a dress in the dryer?
Pops a shirt worn out not a bone in yo spine you need a nurse
mind you thank that they didn't check in yo purse you ***** rider.


----------



## TheSandMan (Jun 15, 2011)

Tha worse, an outsider
Perplexin' my thoughts, sex and a t**t
This lesson is thought so dog I sound tighter
Profound when I write
Save'n to get a mic, tight son, rockin tha flow
To get your neck tense after a night of it noddin
Despite of my problems I'm fightin' gobblins, demons
Batman and Robin, go into flight threw tha fog
Then I return as a germ high from an overdose
Slice'n my noggin in half from six millis of klonopin
Trapped, give me an option god
Witness this locksmith
Lyrical persision like bullets I pop s**t
Get full of myself, till I panic in my dome
From a manic episode that grows to drastic shows..
Of hatred of my own brain, not fake'n any flows
Not as sane as you think, maybe my shrink
Will save me from sinkin..
But then again I may be More sane than you think
Crazy and bleek to weeks plus in different hospital settings
Gotta be nuts to think of rhymes like this hide your s**t
Cause ima get gottin after I ride a..
So keep slide'n me hits like a wide open cl*t till your eyes open wide
And remind you how I'm izzzz haha


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

^^^I'm tha sandman.. temporary untill I got my 'bignate' account password back..

But anyways..

I'm livin my life through a pen and a pad
Suicidle thoughts constantly send me back to tha lab
Attack my actions, I'm madd
Panic laughin I look in tha mirror wit crooked intentions
Look at tha sentence I type
Hope you are witnessin' why
Feel like my life is deminished this mighty menace aint finished
I lie to get it and then it's tha seriquil, other pills
A faris wheel and I feel outta my stage
Mouse in'a cage
Meetin' chicks inside tha pysche ward guess that sh*t is my game
This is deranged, I know it
I flip through pages showin'
How mental rage is growin'
Bipolar mania chemicles less produced so it's minimal
Give my dueces like genetals, Two
Get it? It's simple to see it so you
Thinkin' I'm genius but whos make'n me shift..
Through different stages and creatin' this sh*t..


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

bignate said:


> ^^^I'm tha sandman.. temporary untill I got my 'bignate' account password back..
> 
> But anyways..
> 
> ...


I figured it was. keep postin that stuff. hype me up to write.

back on my plot lil mastermind settin up shop
in truth of days mentality programed like a robot
cmon give me what you got, 
reload ye save me or get drop
lookin for a way out I see the the bay 
ahead replay and again i'm locked
aint a figure of speech 
to you I preach the world in reach 
less you decease the truth I teach 
will set you free or live on knees cus
this disease wont let you breathe.
save your own, the tourture withhold
will overcontrol an invade your dome
and no soul known to rid the clone
yet get off the pave and welcome it home
inch alot room till this day my own brain
is diggin my grave and i'm tired of it's tone
but all my efforts lay in vain
I unload the hectic leave the strain
to best this giving my tactical
method my chances to survive
role play my last chance to reflect ****
the proposal death coincide was harder then suggested.
Guess i'm bound living unfulfilled
dont require much all I need is a meal
but it's a hill evil spirits keep me down
every round trynna steal the core in me
best they kill, haven't gave up yet
but man everyday theres more drama
then you gonna see, and aint no ****in seal
so I gotta heal, an honest opinion
if I will ever see my day time will reveal 
but untill it shows its face i'll say no
but everyday I pray


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Poetry and rythem hit my G-spot
Though I'm broke and kick rocks
True hip hop like I'm feindin' tha juice
Evil is used in my mental as tha demons will prove
Tha truth is kindof simple diplomatic effects
3D vision see'n pigeons and I splatter they neck
Have some respect cause this text's jus tha after affect
Of tha patterns I spit upon when I'm up and jus roastin' 
Boastin'.. Knowin' I'm tha **** when I'm toke'n up smoke'n
I don't open up.. 
B****s pissed when they ask my name
I give a s***
I done asked for fame that devils wish is seridipity
American history of tha old hell
I call 'em folk tales, thought my passionate rhymes
Bring up that 37 b**** in tha back of my mind
I shine, faculties fine, rewind
Back to tha perscriptions that I use, three different
They pack up my mind
This cracker raps wit anxiety and strikes
Like a match settin fire to tha chemicles reduced in my brain
Been called stupid insane, pyscho
Useless and lame use'n tha same rhyme ten times
Listen mister this is jus a simple instrumental invite
Cause when melodies hit me you can tell I get shifty
It's like I awoke from heaven through tha hell that he sent me
This is mistery planned out like syphamies mastered
Goin ape fruit cakes throwin' sh*t and bananas
You can tell I'm kindof gifted though I'm not on tha top
I walk around wit my head low.. Confidence shot
I knock and I knock, then I run and I ditch
Like a little f****n kid chewin gum eatin' jawbreakers under tha sun
Summer time what a life wit no nervousness
Nothin to hide under disgueses of medicine runnin my liiiffee..


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

driving in my damn lane crashin **** up
forum logged me out deletin my **** now P
buck n bout 2 butt ****
karma tease me yet trail its tail my hit mark ready 2 set sail
all aboard cum 1 now 2 who da joker? o well he aint true
you have my kudos made a hybernatin bear wake
without a way 2 escape was foolish N a destined fate N now I mate
make yo hate well placed or get lost
N a storm of punches searching coordinates
now follow the tooth filled road
blame yo compus 4 leadin u 2 da home of da bad *** lost soul


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Shoulda read (*** whoopin ahead proceed if bold)^^^
and im tired of these cult see breed jean 
love me foreseen *****ez
goody tu-shoe "ew da ghetto" no hood around here snitches
**** yall get stitches from a distance
cant pay my intrest bailin wit a groove
dis da rebelion da rebel hold my troops hittn ya wit a true move


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

I'ma lose dude..
Lose screws.. Jump on tha bus wit me
It's short, but me and my boy don't want nothin but love
Never tha player type, I'm nervous
Scared of reactions
Embarassing qualities follow me like a robbery charge
When your stupid a** is gettin interviews for jobs
blah.. I'm finna do it all till it's bairly a nitch
I get pushed cause my new therapists is a b****
But don't lean back and think
Cause on tha real I need that
Aint smoked treez in three months
It wasn't simple
And my nicotene and alcohol consumptions to a minimal
So guys who hide, snoring on me and mine.. read more
Cause I depect my life through rhymes for my stories


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=wdgZHx5SI6c#t=16s

trying to find a way but in this world its like a game
full of glitches, sorrow and pain 
the world I grew up in is not the same.
if my inner came out everyday would rain
wish father of time would forward me pass
this time frame, insane is loving me better
cuz its the only thing to remember my name.
Everybody known will flock like sheep
to the popoular block party degrading 
themselves in the streets they heap
and it reeks full of a contridicting community
on a court plea release yourself breathe
my air free of bull **** just relax n feel the breeze
and these are the times we ask for 
but you wait for yo *** to get sacked more
when you find out the way yo *** look baffeled
you roaming earth i'm on a leash while held in a grapple
trying to break stupefied by my generations lack of passion
for art none the less soul just meaningless ramble
when im free I'll take the world by storm like Rambo
but just a vision as here I sit birthing lyrical hassles
dreaming my script as i'm handed my golden lasso.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

everyday I wake i'm stuck in the same
as if day break auditioned my sane
contemplate how to slay, at minimum wage
and fully fufill my rage disarrayed
I count my lessons people around 
boulder free as if they left it 
I cant slip through the rope ima
go anorexic give me a reason not to
since you best it someone bless me
not to soon a subliminal message

shine through the air I follow to snare
catch it with care and like a bear
protect my cub come close to me if you dare
this my ticket to get out of the vanity fair
and not willing to share. Open it's just a incantation
i'm waiting at a pause not making any sudden movements
i'm shaking how could I do this so foolish carrying
around the door to satin like a dufus.

One setback at a time I look out the window 
watch all them mother****ers wait in line
I close the blinds one of them seen me
and now they all about to climb, head to the balcony
watch the sins follow me suprisingly 
no ones willing to vouch for DG.

stride for stride they come I'm inching *****ing
not ready to make this next decission
gotta jump or face the consequences
it's gonna be one hella collision
stitches for rich coming from the poor
swoop over the railing with a roar
break my leg not giving up 
decided I wanted much more.
The life of decending,
gateway open the door and here I come
i'm on the run, bleeding, people who 
can help me think its all in fun but it's give all or done.

Wild young lil brother held to a sentence
displaying a false cover
feeling guilty within and it's filthy
holding it in cus the worlds my prison.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

*Don't Quit 

* Don't quit when the tide is lowest,  
For it's just about to turn;
 Don't quit over doubts and questions,
For there's something you may learn.

Don't quit when the night is darkest,
For it's just a while 'til dawn;
Don't quit when you've run the farthest,
For the race is almost won.

Don't quit when the hill is steepest,
For your goal is almost nigh;
Don't quit, for you're not a failure
Until you fail to try.



 -Jill Wolf


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Still 
He clasps the crag with crooked hands;
Close to the sun in lonely lands,
Ring’d with the azure world, he stands.

The wrinkled sea beneath him crawls;
He watches from his mountain walls,
And like a thunderbolt he falls.

--Alfred Lord Tennyson


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

On that rap sh*t
Spittin that fast sh*t
Writtin for tha practice brain flippin like a backflip
Back on my medicine so my craft's a little abstract
Let's cut to tha point, it jus helps my defense
It'll melt you wit visualls too selfish to minimalize my proceeding ongoing
To a better life I never liked when I was puffin that green smoke
Huffin I need hope, A Grundge wit no clean clothes
I rummage through these notes to feel no pain
To paint another little picture to jus heal yo brain
I wont neel for anybody I feel standin' is my real hope
Won't go as hard as I need too cause support is what we need bro
I workin' on my leasure time on purpose jus ta' read a rhyme
Till curtains are lifted I'm on a stage rehearsin like I need to shine
I'm lurkin in tha bushes crooked like a serpan eatin' mice
I'm tha first to leave a line, snort it and believe I'm fine
Sorta like I lead a life of addicts hyped dramaticly till it's seizure time
Doped out like tha local smoke house goin threw a withdrawal
When tha medics are called I dip
Pathetic is all it is alcoholics it's hard to quit
But tha feeling when it's over seems to be so marvolous
Aint no comic scripts that I'm spittin, honest sh*t
This my livin' really need to call it quits
Jesus on my every move
If I sound cheesey like your condiments it's really my ebonics
Could use a bottom b****
Tha last one treated like a god so me leaven' her was odd
Outta sight like binoculars in a tree in her back yard
I'm creepy so be cautious, blue inside my nostrils
Snortin on a xanax chewin on a popsicle
You are not my obsticle
Sh*t I spit it non fickle
Like I bobbed for apples pulled my head up witta hot pickle
I'm crazy nuts so say whats up to me when you be layin cuts.. lmfao


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Mama gave birth to a soildier strength of an Ox
wise yelling stories from the future without missing a plot
for oposing rise when time gets neutered
on a misson to revolutionize and chicken coop ya
befriend to shoot ya by the tick of the clock.
gravity withholds everything I told 
if my words aint legit may my words fall flat
squished like a flapjack but here I stand bold
sack intact wit my backpack birds ready to be sold
from the rack truth wont erode. lets go
Feel the shiver in your spine?
It's the ghost letting lose from the past
to the future as the future rewinds ever last
in a clash of titans as no present time can bind the class
else given a rash salty feelings a task just living
no cash slash entity dealings contemplate staring the ceiling
occuring thought gotta move fast check oppertunity then peeling
as you pass through yeilding realize the souls not willing
got to get on the go and jet better hope your blessed
this aint a test but if you guess liable of your own actions 
you may just rest


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

u luv that pearl i like her 2
fiddle the team spot 
predator stick sights my glue
we can leakin aboard the broad
fights proceed pursue
wind lowing caliburs blowin
led a hard nosed head plow thru you
dread my illness
karma sucked mine upon a time
vengance lead da blind
realist jack da one
unconcious write natrual high
heart of a sun
take my ring evade da world
ill eclipse da dumb dumb
end in a hella a vine
once on pace for all now 4 none


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

"The First Meeting"

She beckons me with kind words.
I offer her none.
In return, I unwillingly bare her my soul.
My emotions are exposed, though I am physically enclosed.
Her polite conversations distract me until my intentions she has stole.
Intentions that my dreams with honest truth still hold.
My reality will not envision this future unfold.
She beckons me again, and my reality is gone.
"I care" my words whisper 
though too softly to be heard.


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

"Mirror, Mirror"

Warm tears scar my delicate frame
Like acid they burn both external and internal 

And the mirror reflects this present tragedy
Mockingly as visual proof of stupidity and masked identity

Who is this person?
What is our connection?

A familiarity so strong yet not so grounded as to provoke true recognition 
She looks at me with eyes so defeated
A flicker of brillance slowly waning out
Dressed as a grimreaper in black
She stands with the posture of a mourner experiencing the psyhical ailments of loss. 

Who is this person?
What is our connection?

I sense that she is weak, and I reach out to steady her
In this instance, I see her hand too, reach out to catch me.
Our hands do not connect, yet appear as though they are one. 

Who am I?
What is my connection? 

Who is this person.....(She is me.)
What is our connection.....(We are one.)


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

*Regret*

Every night your face haunts my mind
your smile, your gentle heart
You made me love you long ago
for sixteen years I've wanted to be yours.

There were years I couldn't stand
where I would weep because you were gone
My life was empty without your love
so intense, so strong it was for me.

You were my best friend and now I find
you were my soulmate, my love
but you were lost to me, my soul weeps.
What could have been?

I fell into despair the day you moved
My heart became cold and empty.
And though I've learned again to love
I've never stopped loving you.

What could have been?
What could still be?
With every letter you're dearer to me.
My heart longs to be yours once more.

My soul is pained with guilt
For I am married to another
While I love him no less than you
It's getting harder to be true.

Is there still a story for us
or is it the end?
My heart is stabbed with regret
Because you I can never forget.


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

"Sticky Note"

If the truth shall set *you* free
Will it work the same for *me*?
See, my truth speaks with a beat
And in my chest is where it sleeps
But I'm afraid to go all in, again
Knowing I don't know how this ends
But I want to start a new page 
And let our story set the stage
I've never had a happy ending
But you are a good beginning
I just hope this story isn't written


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Dont let them take me
burn my liver sling to hunters wall
decaptipate my saftey
Im ready for rule elevate the promising doors
and lure faithfull preech words of maple
soothing down their core so much heat turning victems smores.
my speech penitraite disable sweat
words of lava filling your pores
the killable physical galore
old trifled mutiny sets stage
ingaged combat why are you thrillin 2 die so
soon script flipping the page.
only letters will contain my remembrance
forgetable keep carving up my life boat
hesitent to be a residence itching the main event
ruling the set and then wishing for sin to repent
again the evil men will win.
Tend to be better off in my own zone
so the people that once phoned
are never around long planting my pains in songs
digesting the wrecking among stressing
build the home of unlearned lessons
migrating from haties and got gone
the poor babies were wronged done shady
they pray need wealth some leverage
but no help from society its heavy
laying weight on me come try me
stupid lady be afraid of the leo
with strains punching needles unrestrained
dont be a hero use yo brain and see lo
she gave to much away so I came and tamed
that a** I dont take pride in beating the lame
but it was too much on my mind so the beast had the free reign
to clock a few names.
You'll never forget the fist you got hooked on and fished
dismantled you wish you could rattle you baffled
my dish so tender and fragile and unhabbitable
with amnesia tossed in the mist.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

"anyone lived in a pretty how town" by e.e. cummings

anyone lived in a pretty how town 
(with up so floating many bells down) 
spring summer autumn winter 
he sang his didn't he danced his did 

Women and men(both little and small)
cared for anyone not at all
they sowed their isn't they reaped their same
sun moon stars rain 

children guessed(but only a few 
and down they forgot as up they grew 
autumn winter spring summer)
that noone loved him more by more 

when by now and tree by leaf 
she laughed his joy she cried his grief 
bird by snow and stir by stil
l anyone's any was all to her 

someones married their everyones
laughed their cryings and did their dance 
(sleep wake hope and then)they 
said their nevers they slept their dream 

stars rain sun moon
(and only the snow can begin to explain 
how children are apt to forget to remember 
with up so floating many bells down) 

one day anyone died i guess 
(and noone stooped to kiss his face) 
busy folk buried them side by side 
little by little and was by was 

all by all and deep by deep 
and more by more they dream their sleep 
noone and anyone earth by april 
wish by spirit and if by yes. 

Women and men(both dong and ding) 
summer autumn winter spring 
reaped their sowing and went their came 
sun moon stars rain


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

*The Darkling Thrush 
Thomas Hardy*

I leant upon a coppice gate
When frost was spectre-gray,
And Winter's dregs made desolate
The weakening eye of day.
The tangled bine-stems scored the sky
Like strings from broken lyres,
And all mankind that haunted nigh
Had sought their household fires.

The land's sharp features seemed to be
The Century's corpse outleant, 
His crypt the cloudy canopy,
The wind his death-lament.
The ancient pulse of germ and birth
Was shrunken hard and dry, 
And every spirit upon earth
Seemed fervourless as I.

At once a voice arose among 
The bleak twigs overhead
In a full-hearted evensong
Of joy illimited; 
An aged thrush, frail, gaunt, and small, 
In blast-beruffled plume,
Had chosen thus to fling his soul
Upon the glowing gloom.

So little cause for carollings
Of such ecstatic sound
Was written on terrestrial things
Afar or nigh around,
That I could think there trembled through
His happy good-night air
Some blessed Hope whereof he knew
And I was unaware.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm wicked so I'ma spit like saliva
Gifted like rap, lo and behold
No bow needed alleviated my woa's Hannah
But hold up that's my brothers other baby mother
I guess them opanas reopened my frozen memory glands..
Got me f***ed up..
I sit and I stand, anxiety whippin' my hand
Crossin' me over but I'll never forget my jimmy to jam
Call me anything mentally ill
Suicidle so give me a pill
How can you hurt me?
Or rehearse like any verse to desperse me?
I'm singin' it, scarce.. my rhymes shine blingin' like theres
So all them times you tried to get me you jus swingin' at air
I cant believed that I cared
And you probably think this song is about you, dont you?
I'm not "chatterin" relax.. no one's snatchin' my belt
I know a million mother f****s so don't flattter yourself
If I had a batch of cookies I would scatter tha wealth
Unless I was high thinking of times as I laughed at myself
..This is a manic episode of my endorphins reloaded
So witness it forget it tha minute you quit readin' my notes
See me and retreit to your home and hang your curtains
Before I knock some sense up in you like my name was Curtis haha


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Back wit a quick speech ready to roll n heal my city
yell if only they cant hear me really they aint know where the real be
so silly it's worldwide murder case power hungry till the world die
government on this circle lie supplies for them goon guys.
We want to chill but evedently the po po on our heals
and them cats to call the kills for the dollar bill yes they will
plant on you and reveal arrest you lookin for a deal
lock you sip gin hold a grin to the pin then peel.........(messin around, wit ole west coast styl


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Melinda said:


> *The Darkling Thrush *
> *Thomas Hardy*
> 
> I leant upon a coppice gate
> ...


I love it.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

local tribulations verbal vanity passing rotations
demanding sanity kneel to foe satin
woe in mud soaking up confrontations
please the needy taken back to basics
these free in my country got shelter stay pissed
will somebody be a helper?
feed thy neighbor why he made ya 
fly into the clouds and breathe the Saviour
no pay will save ya thank me later
gaze in the blaze we wont play in his maze
know better he'll fav ya
from the underground bound I mound but never tha undertaker
bless my town i just so pity now


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

I dream as my soul rises..
..
..
Experience tha seriousness of my lyricism
Tha seriquil is a givin
A miracle that I'm livin
I whip it and been admitted on 3 different occasions
To two hospital locations to figure equations of suicidle invasion
Klonopin yea of course, anxiety of tha sorts
Depriving me of my worth of life crying because my birth..
On it I was put off it marijuana was common
Pissin dirty now Lexapro's what I'm poppin and swallowin
..About a year later and I'm in a different ward
Met a phat a** chick that's P H A T yea that sh** is of course
Experiencing true nature of love'n and all it's flavors
I'm runnin' straight to tha savior so I'm keepin' it clean
And tha only reason is medicine she's drinkin' wit me
Sleepin wit me, whatever we got no reason to be
Eight months we fallin out callin it short
Pulled off my script again cause alcohol and all of it's work
"This medicine isn't helpin" now I fall off tha Earth..
..A couple months later truelly thinkin' to hurt mine
So guess what buddy yep I'm right back in it tha third time
Jus to finish tha work, I'm meetin chicks and it hurts
Jus to get in where I fit in at first but this was tha worse..
..Alone.. 
I got some numbers but phone'n them was a plunder
I'm roamin' again and wonderin why am I home and drunk again
I guess life is jus what you make'n it fake'n it aint my type..
..Workin' again god d****t but boy I do love money..


----------



## Dov (Dec 12, 2009)

Yea nate we heard you many times on tiny but are there any actual recordings?


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

So you guys are serious..

I do have a few 'tracks' so to speak, but the quality isn't great.. I've been able to hook up with this guy from over seas who has mixed ONE of my tracks that I entitled, _Dekcuf Life_.. Probably the best of mine because of the quality of the mixing..

If you go to the "Rappers ?" thread within this "The Arts" section, you'll find my link..

Thx for the love though.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Love notes..
Stories of tha holy matrimony is only fictional tales
I'd rather take my finger to a chalk board and listen to nails
But a part of me marginally is believin the heart in me
Is possibly able to be intangled and start a thing in my arteries..
Bubbles and such I'm f**ked
Deep down jus wanna be cuddlin' up
But I aint sutble enough so I'm bout to be coastin
Cause it is what it is when I leave it out in tha open
Black rain evil from tha cloud and its smoke
I'ma material mother f**ker so how can I hope
To have a sexy little lady who aint poundin' tha dope
In her house by herself for like hours to cope..
It's kindof sour a downer to be without her is hell
Chewin on zours I tower narcisisticly wit an aminity power
Believin' that I'm tha sh**
So even if I dabbled into a reason to grip
I'd be left in a pit only to be dreamin and sh**
I take one day at a time, a change of a rhyme
Maybe my life would drift if I was able to fly
Even then I'd probably get caught on a cable and fry
I couldn't get my thoughts together to be savin' my life
I pray and I try but sh**
I'ma pill poppin drug addict witta slave of a mind
Wit patterns negitively thinkin of a way I should die..
If I smoked another blunt then you could lable me high
But I've been stuck up in tha mud since I's a baby inside
I couldn't fake if I tried
Horrible state of tha mind
But then again aint nothin normal in this place and tha time..
Give you a shimmy shake and you fried
Pullin up a jumper straight in your eye
So lable me crazy before you hate on me maaan haha


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

*The Throne*

yeah i'm alone hunting the throne
gotta get on to that tower, siblings got gone
run to my dome, fret leaving the house at all hours
diggin my home, never want to test the people
they seem so leathal I'm strong but fighting back
makes me evil, I prolong the wrong mindset
untill it gets a peek through. Who knocked the young man?
Tricks starrin i'm lendin a hand, popularity
flexed on land "I see you" and the same who knocked you
you flock to whipping his glands call truths 
when he's not true just to mock foo
I saw the table turn as he picked it up
and caught dude I'm done helping
aggrivates me how these civilians pick they
friend it's like watching ren and stimpy
trying to create drama to an infinint end.
My minds a yin yang till sun out of sight haunting thoughts
put a fang in my life, and its a pain to be bright
whenever I see the past I call myself dumb if I didnt answer right.
But it's glorious winning the fight, If not for sin I'd hit it all night.
Nothing to lose I play with fire till im hired if it was never so dire
why am i in a van on a mission without tires skidding cross the land
scratching patience with pointy wires disjointed wondering if hopes
a liar trynna cope with my dog missing wind blowing the flyers
seem like im ready to die **** and mind ya I try to stay right
in the head but my hearts dead been 8 years since he fled
or so mom said, find out he was sold to the gardener
while I was in the bed, best friend I miss you, 
hope over there they hug, kiss and keep you fed,
it's well deserved and my hearts forever your home
I'll never see you again but I pray to my bones you on that lovely doggy
dog throne.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

*Isolated*

it's an everyday struggle and i'm trying to get the pieces
right in my life but its a complicated puzzel. 
There aint no right when pieces smaller then thesis
fitting every way believing right wrong when the
truth is how you see it, see cleavage but throw away
a mountain of glory decieving ourselves and cant
gain wealth cus we always competing ourselves
till out or knelt, my spirit keeps dropping its flopping
others look at me gawking tighten my belt with
visions of them stalking me how can they see me now?
socializing you'd think I was invisable talking but here i'm walking
making them irritable. Now i'm looking refutable 
they say its in my head dont know where I been
how I was lead to the top of the edge with voices
telling me i'm more suitable dead. As i got away from
society the voices fled and I've noticed more strength
gathering in my legs. I look back at a sad life what can i say?
Nobody I knew ever noticed I was m.i.a
never invited to play others known em less stay
on the fruitful sleigh on stage if it was me i'd have to pay
looking back I dont tear I just call em gay but thats
an insult to the meaning. I'm in my isolated days.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

trendyfool said:


> I love it.


Yeah that poem makes me feel so much better about things.

And by the way I happen to love "anyone lived in a pretty how town" as well. 

Here's something I've been working on:

*Wednesdays at the House on the Hill

*The air is cleanest at just around 6:56 AM
Lazing through the trees on past the window with no screen. 
It tugs me up with its massive inhale. 
Always almost late-without care for the consequences.
Here I have to thump out of his folded futon, throw on a sweater and jeans
Grab my keys (no wallet, no eyeliner, no bra and usually no breakfast)
Tiptoe down that wheezing staircase which angles itself three different ways. 
And slip out into the afterglow of just past sunrise.
To feed the meter in the hospital parking lot above the cul-de-sac
Just so I can stay here one more day.

I call it my little home away from home-but that's a lie. 
 It goes in with my $7: not without some struggle.

This is home, and I know it.

There are no locks on the doors, but it doesn't matter because
There is nothing of value in the living room (besides the tv), I assure you.
Just sunlight, aerosol cheese, possibility, renegade ants, and genuine understanding.
Persistent, unyielding: permanent as the winding ivy on the chimney or the damn dishes in the sink.

There's a lot more to think about here, but a lot less to reason to fear.

Especially at night. 
When the atmosphere exhales, releasing rain and cheap booze and camaraderie.
When we're all five sprawled out around widescreen Internet 
Stumbling over about 4 more surge protectors than anyone should ever need.
Chuckling and swearing in 12 minute intervals between crashes, reboots, and more crashes.
This place is powered mostly on frustration, levity, and ridiculous music.
At least until someone calls a smoke break (and it's _always_ time)

Then it's simply a meeting of troubled minds on the outside porch
All of us trying to escape into the best ideas we've ever had.

Don't ask if we're friends because that doesn't matter. 
We've already chosen our family - and our home.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

As I watch tha site erode
Sniffin' white up my nose
I see complainin' from tha same old type of nothing..
Can't be happy you actually blessed that s**t's f**kin disgusting
It's like every thread I post is along a certain type
Of a mother f**ker scoldin' how I'm wrong and they are right
Give me a mic and watch me take it
That s**t cracks me up dog.. Life is what you make it
So when type'n please replace it cause it's fickle and insults you..
Why you think theres cliques up in a highschool?
Different type of life rules? .. I'm simply saying why?
Theres a million ways to skin a cat, a million ways to die
So tha stressings really you
Check tha mirror look in your eyes, see tha man you following..
Matter fact.. take a quick look at anthropology and start argueing then.
..
But lets get back to tha flow in me from tha panic controlin me...
This an attack an it's showin me master craftin this poetry
Holy cannoli I know I be nothin fake
You can see something awake in me it's poke'n it's head
From tha drugs I'm doin partial every now and agaaiiinnn
I gotta power wit pens I sin again and bendin rules when I feel it
Feel I done everything needed all I really want is money
And I'm goin thru a faze got me feelin kindof crummy
But that's jus tha way it is
I like smilin' little kids
It's tha innosense I guess or tha timing of tha sh**
I aint relying on this spit
It's a hobby I'm nervous
Gotta get out there some how 'for I'm callin it curtains blaaah...


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

my foundation is home a living tiger
in human sight ya mind the way I
kick stones you'd think i'm brighter
yo thoughts a liar my hearts a fighter
waiting for salvation trynna tire out
a hateful place in who wrong
entire human's race facing tribulations.
I'm ready to go time to roll leave no traces
for i'm soon to be judged before hugged
I crossing out the fake s**t list who embrace
tricks.
they dont know I can take it into the action
fill the paper out infact then
ya boy wont go for overreacting
no cause or tactical scheme law hacking.
All the bull in the tumbleweeds try
to supress me with wind blowing by it's side
choice to hide or lose safety.
but the days be hungry and racing
either way is suicide then who am I
to cry when just maybe a final try
would provide the mind from loss 
before I die and face the boss
at a state I find peaceful 
because I've stood away from evil
but when it was all on the line 
I chose to drive through the peek through
if I had a mulligan it'd be a sequel.
Theres to much love in my heart
for a dart to pierce, i'm a west side
soilder still standing on feet, even if they 
were gone I'll be thankful yelling to the sun
and the streets, counting on the one day
all the pain beneath clouds I'll
no longer meet. While i'm here lasting
will never go sheep!, while i'm here
my passion will forever run deep!


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

So when ever fun seeks me out I creep out tha house wit intentional bad thoughts
Self destructive and that costs
But eventually sags off to a madd soft human developement
What I do for tha hell of it is sorta embelished wit
Different chemicles enterin' my less than simple anatomy
I'm stuck in'a dirty hole like a visual cavity within tha stratosphere
Shiftin my atmosphere till I wiggle out of tha different reactions here
Life..
Kickin my a** like clear over tha fence
Cold as a b**** shiftin her shoulders leavin' you lonely and pissed
I told him to quit
But Nate has a hold of this sh** till his hands are motionless and he's foldin 'em in
If you sold him a bit of opanas he'd be blowin' it quick
Straight up tha nostril till he's floatin' and lifted
He know that he's gifted but shown tha percentage mentall illnesses in him
He says f*** it and then swims to tha next dealer to stimulate his engine
Then begins to intergrate and then sin
A huge ball of medicine is him if you saw tha evidence
So applause his residence till he falls off to an awful post withdrawal
Suicidle hotlines should of been his last and only closest call
But most of all, f*** it i'ma ghost to yall...


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

for the love of money gotta get superfical
on a ritual initial counting on official ways to
kindle paper signed onto my initials ready
but heavy for the war i'm sorry if you aint aboard 
then will miss you and it's tatted to my heart
never to fiddle for understanding would be wishful
emotions cant be tickled.
far apart in the ocean lot I see the days I
often sought, whether was taught or not
who knows cus now I take the blows by blows
and rott if I was ever to fold cus no one caught 
the uncommon cold within my soul stealing my
gold if I eat it grows starve I woe then plague
gets the green light to go a fearful foe
somebody done told you wrong if you ever
thought it's just in your dome.
But I never neglected through my days
that are hectic and I already told you I'd
go anerexic before the fake trigger ***** 
try to get me rested. Something like
a matrix in the broad of the stars
a far at large chained to a nexus
look outta the car stand next to
size and give a bless kiss that the
world open it's eys to reflect s##t
and since dogs only get one lick why
treat em with love in the fogs it seems redundent.
All the veins in missing lanes come cool with ice
dont let it stain, if we all play nice no one would ever
be cold at night since vice inside we feel the pain.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

I dip into tha mental quicker than ever laughin
Cleverish rappin schemes got me weatherin actions
Wind water rain fire expires my time line
Heaven it happens when you suicidle like my mind
Annihilated my shame cause I was eyeing tha thangs
That would get me so high till my anxiety changed
Tryin to slang my vitamins cause I am insane
I stock pile and pop while medical files remain
Tha asylum is strange
Up in tha hospital kickin it wit chicks that are highly enraged
Tha time of tha chase minus tha case
Was tha reason why I decided to live my life in this place
And pace back and forth crazy as I was trying to face myself
Right in tha place of help
Feelin like a ****in diamond cause my **** ** ****
When I write another rhyme because it gets me off
I'm tha **** stain of this ****ed American culture
That would get ***** from a thirty seven yeared vulture 
Ima medicine bottle away from lead in tha holster
Blowin my brain sideways to get my head off it's shoulders
Tha Devil is colder than left over Folgers poser
I mosey through this thing that mother ****ers call life
And pop a different pill like every other damn night
All by myself cause nobody wanted a man right?
Wit drugs in tha left and a pen in tha other hand right?
My mother will love me anyways the seed and I'm her sun
I done been in ***** anyways don't need another one
As I breath I can see I become a mother ****in beast
As I write another rhyme every other ****in week
It's enough to get me cheeky rappin up like I'm a freak
It's a mental ****in illness, I suffer from disease 
I eat roman noodles on tha side of supper wit hot tea
Like I'm Chinese tip toeing from different tree to tree
Till I go to sleep and wake up to another nightmarish *** dream..


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm sayin **** rap
I've got enough daps
But no production for nothin I'm broke as **** from tha habbits
From spendin money when I have it
Food, pills, smokes, this mother ****ers gotta grab it
The way Nate thinks..
He only happy wit money sh*t makes tha world go round
But I'll never have enough dog for my dreams to flurry
I done fell out wit a couple make'n beats for me
So my motivation is shot .. don't even know why I write these..
Though tha flows pretty cold like brain freeze'n eatin ice cream
...
I'm jus writin what I feel, guess this **** is a hobby
If I polish it enough and get money then maybe probably
I can cop a mic equipment work this sh*t to a craft
Slip in some .. PG rated when I say it
Like it's made for TV rap, but you always play it
My mind wants tha fame, diamonds and chains
Life in tha game .. eyes on my six foot five skinny frame
So many pills and drugs..
Jus be dreamin of fast lanes..


----------



## anora (Jul 18, 2011)

I love this little poem...

*A Dream*

By William Blake
Once a dream did weave a shade
O'er my angel-guarded bed,
That an emmet lost its way
Where on grass methought I lay.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

nice, short, and sweet one. ^^

I'm playing 2 sides of a field
aint no telling were the mines at
gulp astray untill gravity throws me 
behind my prime facts dont lie.
He just in time standing tall
all we hear yet all so false
Fact you call I bomb on yall
only intact known is that
we stand and later fall.

We all keep our faith embedded
safe protected from fruad
phony laws trynna inject it
with the foulest of water yelling
bloody sluaghter! on the author
raging on the high horse as
blue skies turn glooom clouds
scatter and cause tornados 
enter the room sniiffing evils
perfume.

They invited the cause of ruckuss 
tilting wondering who had done it
throw it on my tab I cant believe this
theres simply no reconcile with the people
I want to vanish in this aisle of vomit
birthing from vengeful's mob of reekful
leaching deep ho's and send their souls to repo
I'm done listening to the mouth craiving
drama on sewers platter best take that 
back to yo house.
keep yo flattered inards away from my
gladder life and have your days as a sinner
sadder forever tattered trife.
I'm preeching to the herd may
the winner take my advice.


----------



## LOUDontheINSIDE (Jul 20, 2011)

*Night Life*

I wrote this about social anxiety:

The cheerful sun sinks away, leaves me in despair,
Again I let all connection fall through my shaking lips, those aspirations I'm continually convinced to spare, 
Snuggling gently into my pillow, the shadows cloud around,
A SAD tear leaks through my lonesome heart, what a miserable dripping sound,
I try to fall asleep, but the crying just gets worse,
Listening intently, to my SAD lullaby verse,
Abandoned and alone you lie here, rejected and in pain,
Just absolutely Knowing, in the morning, it's going to be the same,
So for now my rusted eyes, I'll tightly squeak shut and think into tomorrow,
About nothing, o just imagining, that there wasn't so much sorrow,
Playing make believe, dreaming of adventure and having fun,
At least for just a little bit, I can have some time in the sun,
I'm talking and I'm playing, I'm meeting someone knew,
Remarkably, for just a little, I know just what to do,
The worries do not haunt me, I'm finally acting normal,
As my tears put me to sleep with sweet dreams another night.


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

I found out that someone I just recently met was in a very bad car accident, and they are on life support. As I was thinking about the events of what happened, this poem just came to me.

*Colors*
The black of night conceals the tragedy of living
Warm red seeps from the wound of a broken heart
Dark purple and blue bruises leave visible permanent marks 
Clear tears weep from burning eyes that bare witness to horror
Strong brown hands tremble as they hold onto something barely living
Pale white hands unmoving and unable to return the comfort of embrace
Gray hopelessness of lighter colors painting a brighter picture of recovery
Stark contrast of vibrant life and the absence of light
Breathe rich life into the lungs of a soul that struggles to fight
Faint glimmers of colors create rainbows through the night


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

much luv to the birth of course
getty up the saddle any think that
you can rattle me, you deserve an award
taking suicidal's course. We begin
down a journey of Mr. Pluto cunning
wild boy always running chasing figures
in his head painting dark clouds of
home vividly seeing things everybody
said funny mama didnt believe I saw
leprachaun upstairs sprinting on the ledge
it was sunny clear as day nobody
close to heed my say, I'm 7 aint
no heaven on earth people think i'm failing
leading to a 8 year old rebellen
living life my damn way
teachers strike free to stay
I put my feet on the desk and lay 
sway the finger say "I aint here to play!"
in the principles office that fake sucka sportin
toupees. Spark a fight to save my homie
to the back of the van with a price to pay.

In years to come I develope more
my evolution spry, same attitude
on middle school I didnt let anything fly.
4' feet high 70 pounds light I know
them same ole guys, my 2 best friends
jet me for a bigger supply the liars 
got alot to plot for fame they want it to
hear they name but the substance
they contain is more yin then yang 
letting everythang plow through the 
membrane a shame
I seen my formers shed skin 
the pain is formal but still have trouble
understanding.
Now i'm alone and fret you not 
still on bad boy syndrome the only
thing I knew wasn't no bully but
beware if you did wrong.
I dont know what it was but drama
piggybacked put dents in the lama.
Was because I did him? cus he brought it.
Homeschool now no matter now
we'll all recieve our karma..

I've excelled in the school
I've excelled yes i've done well
I prevailed above the stinker
wanna be no balled winkers.
Transport me after 4 years
one repeated that I feared to
private school my surprise
we all in the same grade here.
They claim Christain but from
the first day I smelled fishing reel em
up who I see the only teachers 
trickin for their 6 kids make us
pay the sick tip, after a 2 years
I was an enemy for spotting ship.
Teachers diggin for gold, kids graduate they grab
the plate next thing I know the building's closed.
Their system was different to graduate I
needed 15 more books in the next 2 years,
now its took I lack 160 credits, all they
gave me were electives nothing else
now I'm in debt add the extra
reasons there was nothing else so I left,
I dropped then walked to plot to
cop the paper they robbed me of
reasons to proove doubting
pricks wrong I'd rise enough.
In no ones hall of fame but I
got a frame in my name. So all you 
bustas plottin n mockin, suckas wuts up!?


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

I travel to get my education
they look at me not in the same
race, they think hard for me to be
here. who was the head that I misplaced.
Bright as snow, faces in awe as if its
law of me for mayham, sneaky snicker
I go over nearby grab my work
my pencil is lost. My temper
skying damned fools set me off
im trying to stay cool, calmed n all.
Panic days guide beside me showing 
ways opposite that my mind would see.
I was suiciadal, during break headed
places never been to escape voices
stead I lead em take over my movements
choices erase decisions of good n left
me visions of death to chase, walking
in streets with big-rigs on my trace
I left no room to infatrait doom was
calling I answered it's the only one
caring of me. Big-rig swerves, tears
my sleeve, flipped him off I 
was possessed wished that's he'd
hit me. Dropped the burden of caring,
I already knew the stuff no use
playing dumb, I passed the test
after 2 months numb of knowledge
learned, risk risk I seem to earn from
rest introverted chest it
became my life in disstress
as the wheel turns concerns
citizens eyeing the best. on lookers,
waiting for the worse, I'm no longer
human I know to much i'ma ghost
mr. lost soul, hosts you favorite
television show, true human nature
they'll only care when you go,
dont let life play ya....


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Simple mathmatics leave algebra lookin king
Like life as a kid and life as a grown human being
Movin slow thru life cause I'd rather hold a pipe
And test tha waters of tha klonopin script that I got
That I've rehearsed three times like tha slip and tha knot
Tha water of tha river when I'm whippin across
Extention cord and a dumbell, tha wrists that I got
I feel like taking everything wiether I'm gifted or not
Destroying any climax as I **** on my plot
Tortuos status got me thinkin of tha rabbit and him
Drinkin up and laughin again prayin I stay content
In every day situations anxiety provokes
So every other psychiatrist is providing me wit dope
Straight and narrow?
**** that you'll see me sliding thru tha slopes
Not knowin anything as love is smashing me appart
Blinded black like wearin sun glasses in tha dark
Who'd a thought tha drugs I did would shift a life and turn to cross me
For sure I'm lost
Steady depressed drinkin burbon, scotch
Smoken herbs that cost to settle tha f**kin nerves I got


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

i just want luv said:


> I left no room to infatrait doom was
> calling I answered it's the only one
> caring of me.


haha that's slick


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

I miss the old days them old ways
replaying AI v.s Kobe
today everything we dreamed is here
seems we settle for what technology
brings is meals. Remember walking by
with my juicy cup hearing Michael,
fugee, and the wu tang club.
Watching rugrats n Doug, playing
2xtreme, tony hawk you know how the 90's does.
Baby of the fam, knocking myslef out
on walls, *** whoopings for sayin damn,
always wore 3 pairs of draws.
Watched "Moving" Richard Pryor
my new idol, brother made a joke,
ment to give the wrong finger
instead I choked, wrong day
to go to let my thang breathe,
mama got sum clean right hooks
with the bruise seen to me yelling
"I chose the wrong finger" but
she had to much steam i'm booked.
Knowledge of the means that day,
I thought it meant stupid,
and thanks to mom now I know the say.
Thought I'd trick kids at school
were my friends it was koo, till the 
ease dropper snitch reared its head
into. I was the best good student
trouble maker mixed in a son ,
man how the time runs 
remembering fun since my unforgettable 91.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Since the days is torture,
death is just a hollywood culter.
Look at our blood spillin faster then
cobras dealing with the devil fo money
while our souldiers dying for our
peace in the world looking for cover.
A struggle to survive like no other
insight to yo lovers ho.
In no clan I stand at the days staring
face to face trynna maintain pace
living right cus life I know aint a race.
Test me if you will my will will only make me
stronger, against a steel my feel to live
takes backseat to facts ima goner.
Real as I know inside of thee
breathes a lion of the Lord,
demons try to ride with me,
and climb on but see I aint a wh0#e.
And when lies try to survive
when you throw it overboard,
I cant help but think how quick can 
a brotha swim to the shore.
Evil got many resources
killing is one with many options more,
i'll stay true without stoppin, illuminati
to capture me 'll have to knockdown
heavens doors, boy.
You see Mr. me aint a toy,
mean what I say I enjoy my fate
even if the monkey jump on my shoulders
I can still concentrait and pay
my respects to the Ca greats.
Holdin it down in the future
I say ya hold the gates.
Look in my past you'll see no fake
in my trace onto my current date,
raised in Moreno Valley born in south central
LA.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

What thou thinkest, belongs to all; what thou feelest, is thine only.
Wouldst thou make him thine own, feel thou the God whom thou thinkest! 

Let none resemble another; let each resemble the highest!
How can that happen? let each be all complete in itself. 



Oh, how infinite, how unspeakably great, are the heavens!
Yet by frivolity's hand downwards the heavens are pulled! 

Deeper and bolder truths be careful, my friends, of avowing;
For as soon as ye do all the world on ye will fall.

*Beauteous Individuality*

Thou in truth shouldst be one, yet not with the whole shouldst thou be so.
'Tis through the reason thou'rt one,--art so with it through the heart.
Voice of the whole is thy reason, but thou thine own heart must be ever;
If in thy heart reason dwells evermore, happy art thou.

-Schiller


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

People that I flow amungst be sayin' sh*t like Whhaatt
It's nothin breh jus listen i'm kickin sh*t not givin a f**k
This was my mission and such
To be able to have rhyme flows as tha time goes
Down tha drain like my k pins when tha sh*t's not closed
When I rip that throw it up and piss off foes
Cause they never was close to tha angel inclosed
I gotta tangle of flows that rearange as they go
Like I'm in a Rolls Royce and I'm cranking down blow
I shake around foes that get sh*tted on fast
Cause they don't realize everything they live is tha past
So I'm not lookin for my chick to be givin' me ***
When I be rollin to her house wit a sinister laugh
Sh*t is a blast so f**k it I kick a rap and stuck it
Underneath everthing I know
To see then really if I got it when sh*t is bout to explode
It's a sport that's for real
I'd rather be battlin face to face
Wit tha fathom you waited to taste
I'ma crazy white man this is what I spit maaan..


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

let loose I dont need no juice
i'm out here ballin, me myself my crew,
i'm diggin up pavement, cement, wrong lane sh**
traffic could never heed or stop my persue.
Call me crazy for living in the lanes california
traffic inside my brains, I gains trauma 
as if hell was my sauna, wanna go heartless
so I guess my soul lives on in Futurama.
We all got missions we all got problems
and we can never chill fishing always
revolve around them, spectating
even though I tire of waiting
I fear the worse behind the closet
door Satin COME OUT! Dont play
I know you want to,
blamin me and the world 
cus you was banished from the house,
trynna claim my sane but its still untaimed,
no one to vouch, no ordinary dane,
just scratch yo croutch cus you cant maintain,
i'm living the life of art without frame,
dont gotta no my name Lucifer, 
story ends the same I just wont snoop wit chya
fin of my rain and yo seconds of fame.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

So much pain like it hurts my mind..
Prayed for tha first time since life graced my birth
Got conflicting thoughts set in a loop like dre produced it
Niether happy or glad, crappy or sad, hair nappy like bed head
Thinkin when trouble use to jus be a slap on tha hand
If you a dreamer then dream but never forget tha inbetweens
Scrap to live on Earth 
People get lost that's why map's more then a word
Drugs I've used to much abuse rust my screws, sh*t
Pain is love ..
Lose that thought you think that tha rain aint above you
Maintain wit love and proper healing
And if he's up there I know deep down that god will feel me
Hear a lot of different negetivity that I gotta drop sincerely
Probably thinking that it's hops I'm drinking that got me sinking
But that's not proper thinking, I'm too stupid 'n gotta illness
I'm used to doing narcotics illegally and usin' a lot of pill scripts
Ruthless is how it will get when I spit and flurish again breh
But hold that, take a step back, that liquid courage is in ya
More confused than a dwarf in a big and tall store seeking shoes
Sometimes I gotta believe
And all this comic reliefe .. That's jus what depressive people use


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

manic depression contentment recession
accessin' and blessin'
transgressive aggression

suppression secession
misimpression precession
decompression repossession

ascension prevention


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

*I Am
By John Clare*

I am: yet what I am none cares or knows,
My friends forsake me like a memory lost;
I am the self-consumer of my woes,
They rise and vanish in oblivious host,
Like shades in love and death's oblivion lost;
And yet I am! and live with shadows tost

Into the nothingness of scorn and noise,
Into the living sea of waking dreams,
Where there is neither sense of life nor joys,
But the vast shipwreck of my life's esteems;
And e'en the dearest--that I loved the best--
Are strange--nay, rather stranger than the rest.

I long for scenes where man has never trod;
A place where woman never smil'd or wept;
There to abide with my creator, God,
And sleep as I in childhood sweetly slept:
Untroubling and untroubled where I lie;
The grass below--above the vaulted sky.​


----------



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi I've been recording my own poetry and that of other poets for about a month now, this one is a poem I wrote called "Forever England", I hope you like it.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Wake up them demons schemin early
off to suck my seamon , buckle up
they think im over, tell i'm no lover,
my last emotions fleeing. 
And bash the mouth to drought
my count, yes ima soulja, but 
mistakes come round and round,
all left to do is bounce.
A freedom fighter 4 ounce
to create my heart a proud
house. Please look at me a
judgemental free, so I can lock the cages,
no fear for something to come you see,
but so I dont lock myself inside going through
fazes.
Ready if you love me, dont let me go
im like a dove, release me and i'll fly
free, i'm wondering if my heart will ever
recieve a hug. I'm not a thug, i'm
just a ghetto boy, with a little leverage
void, I tell the truth thats how I deal
word my feel in pictures, hold to my
heart and Earth I call that real,
If i see you lose a grip i'll keep you
embedded thats heart motivation
I'll keep it safe when I reach you
i'll give you the meal so taste then.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

bignate said:


> So much pain like it hurts my mind..
> Prayed for tha first time since life graced my birth
> Got conflicting thoughts set in a loop like dre produced it
> Niether happy or glad, crappy or sad, hair nappy like bed head
> ...


This was cool.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Dang bignate and i_want_luv . You guys are on fire!  It's pretty awesome.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

*thumbs up* thx guys

Writin's kindof different than spittin it off tha top
You got time to think and rhyme oblique patterns up inside tha reach
Of whatever chemicle matter is triggering these fine releases for eyes to see
When inside tha shrink labortories I'm havin stories that remind my bleek mind..
That it's hard for me think an start tha heart of mine cause harder times are right around tha corner/
Knowin this could be negetive, positive I feel
But tha praise I make to heave jus gotta be ideal
Still hear tha deamons screamin dreamin of a better time and place
When whatever I would take would make since
And life jus, never was a waste
Vendettas against my natural being have me seeing in'a light that's dark
Medically sliced appart, seventy types of art wit a light to spark
Leaves me wit a million other writes to start..


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks.

i'm sitting here in rain untill the end,
with nothing to do but hold my pin,
with a cool breeze I watch the clouds decend,
would you befriend me or would that depend?
cause i live in a den I dont follow the trend,
stuck in the yin I prefer the cold,
she lifts my spirits to borderline mountin bold,
reality I hardly feel it.
I see through the rain there lie the tears,
sweat emotions family fighting off fear,
I hermet pit myself yearly fixing my gears,
basic no grill no spin, just wheels save the wealth,
when i peel i can supply the health.
Lightning striking my peers, in the rearview
noises crying "Help!", but they can't sue nature
defending nor warnings spanking fools rears.
Staring close ideas huddle to stroke
imaginations apparently screaming in the name of art,
each tear-drop caught splatter and tatter 
vividly seen point 1 second another villian sought.
Day makings of depressed lacking good,
front face behind shaking a full out press,
less you stress the guest will judge, 
next a quake shake loose my bulb, reflect.
I wanna be the best, but that never comes
to past, thanks to OCD it will always be my task,
fustrated liquid from my pores celebrate, reunion,
and mated,from my heart tore, depression certifies itself
second rated SAD gets that galore to store them
all combined they all suit my hatred in uniform
making me a magnet to this storm.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

*The Purse Seine - Robinson Jeffers*

Our sardine fishermen work at night in the dark
of the moon; daylight or moonlight
They could not tell where to spread the net, 
unable to see the phosphorescence of the 
shoals of fish.
They work northward from Monterey, coasting 
Santa Cruz; off New Year's Point or off 
Pigeon Point
The look-out man will see some lakes of milk-color 
light on the sea's night-purple; he points, 
and the helmsman
Turns the dark prow, the motorboat circles the 
gleaming shoal and drifts out her seine-net. 
They close the circle
And purse the bottom of the net, then with great 
labor haul it in.

I cannot tell you
How beautiful the scene is, and a little terrible, 
then, when the crowded fish
Know they are caught, and wildly beat from one wall 
to the other of their closing destiny the 
phosphorescent
Water to a pool of flame, each beautiful slender body 
sheeted with flame, like a live rocket
A comet's tail wake of clear yellow flame; while outside 
the narrowing
Floats and cordage of the net great sea-lions come up 
to watch, sighing in the dark; the vast walls 
of night
Stand erect to the stars.

Lately I was looking from a night mountain-top
On a wide city, the colored splendor, galaxies of light: 
how could I help but recall the seine-net
Gathering the luminous fish? I cannot tell you how 
beautiful the city appeared, and a little terrible.
I thought, We have geared the machines and locked all together 
into inter-dependence; we have built the great cities; now
There is no escape. We have gathered vast populations incapable 
of free survival, insulated
From the strong earth, each person in himself helpless, on all 
dependent. The circle is closed, and the net
Is being hauled in. They hardly feel the cords drawing, yet 
they shine already. The inevitable mass-disasters
Will not come in our time nor in our children's, but we 
and our children
Must watch the net draw narrower, government take all 
powers--or revolution, and the new government
Take more than all, add to kept bodies kept souls--or anarchy, 
the mass-disasters.
These things are Progress;
Do you marvel our verse is troubled or frowning, while it keeps 
its reason? Or it lets go, lets the mood flow
In the manner of the recent young men into mere hysteria, 
splintered gleams, crackled laughter. But they are 
quite wrong.
There is no reason for amazement: surely one always knew 
that cultures decay, and life's end is death.


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

heres a quick poem i wrote about being in afghanistan:

A plume of sand envelopes my boot
Dancing clouds of dust on heels
The ground is moved but then is still
An earth that stirs but won't give chase
gliding through the gentle hum
Of the metal monsters which sustain
The sparks of light and fleeting shade
That calm and soothe the sea of green
It shakes and moves and speaks in tune
A steely mass without a face
The sky is pale with hints of fire
An orange steeped with shapeless grey
I break from rank and lay awake
Open eyed and in the dark
A wish for silence unfulfilled
Left to meet tomorrows gaze


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

*Lost Judgement*

pull out the hat play possem to let
the foes see reality when I welcome
them to Gothem, if Hells my porch
Heaven must be on the dock, them
infatraiters try to paint ugly pictuers
on my block when a tornado zooms in
clouds of fury automated more then a bot,
a demon try to jury, best believe that I fought.
They cause me of charges bringing vanity to the city
how much i plead surely matters not 
we evil we feel no pity, itsy bitty spider
seek refuge from the plegue I pledge
allegiance HIM and the SON to cure our
heads sought repentance us people how
they let that go they gave us a new meaning
of reekful. That I preech the judge
but they only show one love,
dragging, itching, skin crawling haties bugs.
I'll confess to my sins please open vent
done done things wish that I hadnt did,
no intention to repent I swept under the rug,
but I did my dues I payed my cents
theres nothing left but to shrug
looking at the sky dents of how 
deep I dug, let the rain
aggrivate hollow no fingertip woes
depression drowning me in mud, a dirty
game I dont know how to react, how
can I add if I cant even subtract?
I'll have to take one for the team
proven i'll fight for right means heart
prays lost souls get home by the next at bat.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

@Gilt, whoa that was incredible!!

Piers by Lee
July 17th 2009

I wish I could see over the horizon,
past the white sailboat in the distance
which points upwards at the sky;
nothing is visible except a few stray
clouds, a flock of seagulls, and a
lost dream.

I could chase after it like a pro angler,
but seems my line of choice is a hook
and sinker - fishes won't latch on unless
you have the right bait; good looks,
some money, and a bucket of overused
cliches.

I am strong - weathered the elements even
though they etched grooves and contoured
lines into my soul; I stand firm on my own
two feet and let waves crash onto me
with a little bit of hope, a saving grace,
and an empty bottle of liquor.

More stars in the sky to believe in, 
a taut line to cast out into the
awaiting sea, and I start to feel like me
on a good day; extend my sails
and float endlessly without 
taking a step back.


----------



## TheLostCube (Jun 29, 2011)

I wrote this off the top of my head about 10 min ago. Also, I'm not much of a writer at all, so I apologize in advance. 

Social Anxiety Poem

My fortress
My impenetrable castle, 
My home. 
It holds me in as I push others out. 
True freedom stands within four walls. 
Who says a caged bird isn't free?

As other look at me with judgmental eyes, 
My panic rushes over me, swift and sudden as 
a strong ocean current. 
I drown as it overcomes me. 

I return to my caged freedom, 
Defeated by my own mind.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

very nice Cube. ^^

Walked down the alley this morning
figure i'd test of fresh air
birds chirpin family mourning
but I couldnt tell by there jestures.
I'm trouble hoggin the nectar thats when
the bees had stung in the wrong place
mind wanna die thats a helluva state.
I cant believe my own blood could do this,
I thought we all was happy, funeral cut short
ruthless say he died down the stairs with a caddy
driver he couldn't walk thrown downstairs by
family, an they all just watched, couple hours
later woman came through on the clock,
she was yellin screamin weepin, in the hospital
fell in the lock.
Love you Uncle Norm may you rest
in peace deceased but you will always
be remembered in me. You was the 
nicest man on Earth, I cant stand to
believe this, I pray didn't go down
but in this world give me a reason, I'll miss
you my other and my cousin, enjoy your flight.
i'll always regret the world for not letting
yall live a full life.
It's the people I dismiss when I dont trust for
their hug, they think they go hard it only
takes one snub, alive to represent peace
go for mine rinse in tub, I cant light the 
whole street cus not all have a bulb.
I live through worse evil dont sleep,
they got a chainsaw and always speak,
middle of the night woke in fear
they came to close to my reach.
Heaven spoke one mornin I thought
it was a trick call, Satin called a few
minutes later he wanted me to
mingle with Jig-Saw, said he had
a game and I had the brains if
I passed i'd be the head of the gang,
but i'll maintain it's the Lord I name
for refrence get on the three-way
train Jesus discontinued his telephone
range. If you face these bouts
like I do, you feel you'll be dead at this rate,
I survive and die by mind wont pout 
I meditate.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

We living the better no coment for hose
they try to dip us and wet thus we oppose,
sickning want us to get sick, decembers my cold,
i'll never ever fold, dont play us for tricks
i'm down for my doe, mess with me im pissed
i'ma ask you to hold, truama's my lifes drama
theres a tore in my soul, get it all off my mind
so i watch some flicks, sniff some of the roses
drown in memories bricks.
Gotta move before cement burries us, graves
while alive, as long as theres a crack
we can always survive, durable in
my spine my body needs no one to carry
but in the mind breaking crippled to the
point of dust. Valid my hearts in places
its simple, troubles a palace with
nobody living lavage till you
pop the bubble like a pimple it'll
grow stronger and ravage your cabbage,
by all means do what we do if you
got to keep mind whats after time
with our bodies aligned when we get through
in this land of the savage.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

writting helps me ease my soul
let the duck in me quack it'll
fufill my goal. It's potent I
stay on my toes, keep my head
to the ceiling, and let my ditestines
flow. Drive by why would you
give me suicide i'm flying so high
when I drop i'll die go hand in hand
its a local point cry if you must
you deserve to sigh, find your
inner strength its all in your head,
get up on your feet try thats what
my future read, if you leap lying
down then you'll end up dead,
run lifes tredmill you'll feel your legs,
even if you lose em still got the
mentality edge, let birds be free
but its a pointless beg, escape
before metals are pointy or feathers
should gloom red, leak the goose
beak is that what you said?, it'll have
your eyesball missin at yo family
sink thats where foolish led, you
down where you dred, pinked eyed
and mortified seek the wisdom pledge.


----------



## RockBottomRiser (Jun 5, 2011)

*My favourite poem*

William Butler Yeats (1865-1939)
THE SECOND COMING

Turning and turning in the widening gyre
The falcon cannot hear the falconer;
Things fall apart; the centre cannot hold;
Mere anarchy is loosed upon the world,
The blood-dimmed tide is loosed, and everywhere
The ceremony of innocence is drowned;
The best lack all conviction, while the worst
Are full of passionate intensity.

Surely some revelation is at hand;
Surely the Second Coming is at hand.
The Second Coming! Hardly are those words out
When a vast image out of Spiritus Mundi
Troubles my sight: a waste of desert sand;
A shape with lion body and the head of a man,
A gaze blank and pitiless as the sun,
Is moving its slow thighs, while all about it
Wind shadows of the indignant desert birds.

The darkness drops again but now I know
That twenty centuries of stony sleep
Were vexed to nightmare by a rocking cradle,
And what rough beast, its hour come round at last,
Slouches towards Bethlehem to be born?


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

This is to my girlfriend who I believe was my soul mate who was lost to me and never found.

*~ Nikki ~*

I lay on a table made of stone
And I wear a long dress as black as night
In one hand is an apple
And in the other is a knife
My corpse is rotting and my flesh is thin

But I wait for you.

There is an old chair I made
So I take my position when it is coldest
I tie a chain around my arms and tighten it
Until it cuts into me like a knife and I bleed
Red drops flow onto the snowy white ground

But I wait for you.

The cliffs I imagined are gone
And the stars have all burned up
I am impaled but I still stand
Love becomes an old tree

But I still wait for you...


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

i'm such a dreamer I wake everyday hoping 
but in reality as days by days past by my
chances seem leaner, i'm a lover with a cool
demeaner, with nothing to love desperately
asking Cupid in the morning if he seen her.
Damn its the same answer everytime,
my heart just aches I wanna forget this day
like so many put it behind, but if I keep forgetting
mistakes as up to this date at this rate true
love my passion I will never find.
Maybe its to much what i'm searching for?
Then I look siblings, all my neighbors around
having 2 lovers and more. I see it funny
how they treasure, even how much they measure
saying they love you for the pleasure then
leave your heart out in the desert.
These are tears my lyrics the only
way I know how to cry the last time
by found is when I found I was mentally fried.
I couldnt anymore if I tried, I guess i'm a man now
wish that didn't apply I let the rain and writting 
be my sound. Heres my words there my documents,
of how I loan and survive, love label me incompetent,
100 doves only 1 fly.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

It's tha mister quick ta sniff lines
Aggrivatily animated wit a mixed mind
I shift to sip wine then spit that sh*t out
F**kin hard liquor drinker slippin forgettin about
Tha perscription slip physciatry practice gave meee
I Crafted crazy mental relations no simple debate but please save me..
Sh*t's as easy as A, B, see where were headed
Dead broke, no cheese, so I'm fiendin' for lettuce
Gotta reasonable fetish that's skitish wit rhyme plans..
I'm evil like kickin' a blind man silently watching the man get smacked..
Be tha only one there like I care screamin out stop he's f**kin handicap!
These hate'n fools..
He stop me right there.. like mf I'm handicapable
Slam tha breaks and your fate or can it..
Not capable of a plan or shape or any form for a man to make
Feel like hurtin' reguvinating my smirkishly looks
But f**k that I guess, another verse in tha books..


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm smoke'n choke'n locally in your friendliest neighborhood
Been a baby since June popped me outta tha womb
Towerin' gloom set a stage like it was mounted to do
Cloudy institutions wit medicine givin out like it's clock work
Solid the proof every 6 hours in I jus drop more
Pills splash and will last according to dose
More on tha ropes then I feel I should pour down tha throat
So many pills so I go to sleep never waking again
Never making a pen do tha sh*t that it does from tha maker within ha


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Sanctuary remix.

battle for love throttle for what is love?
Say i need to get a hand on it to dismay
i'm tied with a glove.
i'm destined like a dove gravity wont let me
fly free, witness is my mistress but now
she wanna fire me, hire G for a cost
trust me its not at lost, while you over
there flossin away i'll become the boss.
Love is something you just cant toss
entertrined it's like a safety,
lust rusts on you like moss,
just call me when your ready.
You feel that feeling in ya chest?
cmon say witchya best. Say we wont
settle less, we stimulating the room
temperature we'll start a fire, 
use the heat as energy when it get to ya
cus I wont tire, im flowing by natures course
its my glyder.
By the time we travel through we all look
inside our dreams, I say all cus love
something worth counting for the means.
And after the next hour with flowers we 
can redeem............
but its all a dream, its all a dream its all a dream
its all a dream its all a dream. its all a dream its all a dream its all a dream.
And reality is more complicated then it seems,
when I felt the fire burning it was actual
cause of concerning, suffering from heart
strikes, that means my hearts weak,
so I gotta watch my life or i'll see how
Atlantas sinks waiting in the future
of all time watching the wheel turning,
looking down at my own grave still
tossing and yurning. So I stay so
cunning its a gift while alive I cant
give no sips its just something to find.
Let my lung sing let days drive i'll be side
by side stride for stride still running. yuh

*(Utada Hikaru chorus) you and Iiiii theres a new laahaaaannnnnnndddd..*
passion dont dieee *(utada) ?????????? my sanctuary---*
_*(fears and lies melt awayyyyyy)*_
I will surviiiiveeee *(??????????????? whats left of me----) *

i kno i said let masterpieces be... but I couldnt resist this beat its somethin special


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

This life is piss in tha toilet boy it's mistery different victories never seem to account
When I hit my dead man as I'm breathin on tha couch
Aint no reason I should doubt sh*t, leave me witta ounce
Used to smoke it a couple QP's dude emidiately sceemen' me and bounced
I was thinkin like how?
If tha deamon that now possesses me aggresively they may have bleeded it out
But that's jus crazy talk again I'm mentally dreamin about
Leavin tha house, cream in and out, hot for money like a feverish drought
Like I'm seein' it now, leather couches
Elevator in tha mother f****n house
Eight foot big a%^ bath tub so I can f***in relax
But for now its like I'm stuck in tha trash can
Medicine varies it's new so I'm jumpin on that van
Guess I'll take tha physciatry route and puff on my dead man
It's rushin my head damn
I'm lustin aint tried nothin THC my's high busted
So I trust it my dead man, I'll say it again
I'm jus playin I been flippin flyers, knot, kick tha tire
But my twists and flips hit nice like olympic divers
I feel like Skip
That little kid you knew who would never quit
And he never did, now he leads a life of medicine ha


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

blastfemy our bloods dropping in different
pavements all across the world, no one to hold
the pearl but to kill a little girl to save a little
swirl, cement in the evenings for hollywood
decievings making me wanna hurl. 
To give your last breathe when no ones
expecting your return more concidering
your death, while the rest of the pack
is willing to conceed make you bleed 
he's pretending else. Petal to the metal
when you met em had to blow or reside
to federal, damn well know the months
that past plan laps to a funeral.
Keeping it bright but its hard to show
you stuck fight, cant exstinguish the sight,
homies thought was tight drop you in the pit
you cant relinquish. There was never a sequal
dont get down for drama no shoulder to seek though,
now i'm seeing clear a phony plus a phony I know what that equal.
Queers who followed Hitler sought his decissions and
thought him sincere.
Taking it to the rear with a opened mouth to swallow
cus you follow your peers, looking in the mirror
no revalations hold what the media says dear,
and when swords are drawn please believe
dont expect them near, with horror's lawn
even if you scream you'll have to face yo fear.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

I awake
Investigatin like wait?
What tha f**k happened my cigarettes I need one right now
Cause I need to pipe down and understand where my money went
Know I spent like ten on wings
Sniffed a thing that left me leanin' between the different reps I cleaned
Unindependently kept routine
In tha basement of my mommas house requesting cream
Becoming a stress machine wit tha dissapointed looks when they step and leave
Ten or a twenty is what I'm next to see
But that sh*t was yesterday my cheddar cheese aint next to me
Flippin out like a pancake recipite
I must of spent it all on tha extra things
Dead man, food, gas, drugs and a pepsi please
Overdose'n got me thinkin fresh and clean
Till I find myself in a situation that's less than sweet
Like f**k tha long road I jus take exit three
Best believe when I'm writing I'm jus testing scheems
And other sh*t I wanna get of my chest I mean
It's like I'm pestering everything
Lying and get by tha piss when they testing me
Is this life?
I don't know I'm jus left to dream
Hope'n to be better in a place like the home sectioned team ha
This is resurecting steam
Till it turns into a depressing scene
Of deamons and devils opressing people wit death and screams
Mezmorizing like sexy teens
Of age in them tight legged sexy jeans
This is me laying down rounds on tha flesh I feed
When I feel I speed my flow a bit a sh*t my next release of steamy feces


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Homie back me down this city 
is evil n they laws is ****ty, gotta
stay in town theres a treasure and 
for more on parole I cant just giddy.
In the essence of my lessons i've
learned dont second guess it you'll
lose your turn, you think you can best it?
think logical **** the erected
i'm eating breakfest the games my biology
i'm dissecting earthworms, jerms, flossin
figures get burned they walked into the
section. The rebell dolls no doll, homie
grab my spear G lights it matchs it 
I enchant this explosions you hear.
Strike the fear into the core where
the other's blubber longs for lovers,
then tell them i'm your brother for
mankind stay undercover.
If they against me their beef is raw
but through time all meat can defrost.
A ****ing neanderthal wise man syndrome
with a canonball unleashing true wars synthoms,
**** all yall not hearing me? Well will a killing spree
set me free? caught your attention? then 
i'll make this brief.
Some in denial they say it's not clique but they inside
the mouth let loose the lion on the prowl
and abserve the words of the town.
I got a couple true no troubles through
if they got a fire for the desire of loaded
words i'll let them shoot.
If you not down with homie then you
not down with me lead you drowned
ole pluto nothing personal its **** you
and we.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Another dead i'm started to wonder
if its all in my mind theres so many
signs put them all together combined
the concept of the society's already
dead, we waiting for the days
to tape record it sort the revolutionary
aborted displays the way life was
given how cards was sorted dispise
the thievin my families broken connection
limping fingers pointing steadily hoping
praying everyday I get my foot in when
the jobs open. Roaring at showdow
howling travel to the speeds of sounds
to the moon unravel, passing through the 
orbit going to far I want to forfiet never seen
I feel so guilty if stars hear me they know
the place where realities filthy if it ever
came to worse and i'm the curse go ahead 
and kill me, no knowledge of rebirth
I dont want it to hurt last wish please 
get it over quickly.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

*An Ode to SAS:*

I'll just close, lock the door
hide from the droves, flocks and scores
of drones... toxins... chores.
I must slowly clock some more
lonely blocks aboard
the old e-box, a bored
homely pox abhorred.
Cause this is just an inversion of my introversion,
Like an insurgence of incensed virgins
exerting berserkness to flirt with diverse persons.
Only mock, of course.
A lie, but don't knock the words.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

If I could afford i'd stop the wrenching
terrorizing whole bodies in trenches
diggin solely a purpose to live
is now a goal to make it to Thanksgiving.
pin pointing avoid the thorns on the roadside
worldwide nothing but the devil rebel wont dorm,
inn the storm calaborating with rattle snakes
sins popping from walls idle earthquakes sworn.
Ever since I was born given the no no then
preeched the word all ajourned.
I understood better then my elders 
It's the spirit of my aunt guiding me
along becuase I felt her.
Sheep follow along and happy days
await in peace but you'll never know
when they form to bless ya.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

look what we done to the planet
plant seeds when its already done and damaged
help thee when you think you can profit then handle it
nobody dismantle my process seldom allow ticks.
Bloomish for what all is good, authoritis lady 
cramping in middle of the street. Bring her to
her feet help her as you should sprayed by unkindness
she didn't want to die but in my mind I couldn't find this.
At a school so many a do bring me to knees some of help
me get through. Bird flying trynna catch a hive
thrive or lie bees didn't allow G to rent through.
You make a villian with heartless departures memory lanes
and the reckless who taught ya need brains 
but ghetto resources caught you and gotta do
nobody understands how you have to survive pain.
Theres no magical train seems only suburbans get rain.
Try you might if you cant get helping hand seems
theres no point its all in vain leave that stain on heart
cant wash it thats where I departed from my feelings
from my membrane. If my tears soil the ground
whats the point if the next man comming destroys
whatever what was birthed, down for a cause
to heal our planet Earth you cant speak but I see
you demand it.


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm not really a poet but here's something that I wrote





She walks into the office with an exhausted looking face. 

The kind of look given when nothing matters any more

He says to her “So your experiencing depression, take Lexapro, 20 milligrams”

She returns with cuts on her arms, cut very straight and evenly spaced apart like railroad tracks.

She can't feel the pain when she does it though, no matter how much she wants to. Her entire arm is numb.

The doctor tells her “Double the dosage”

She returns, the cuts are beginning to heal a bit, but her arm is still numb. 

Matter of fact her whole body was numb as if she had been pumped full of Novacaine.

“So your experiencing Anxiety, take Lorazepam.”

She returns, this time she doesn't wait for the doctor to open the door to his his office, she just barges in.

She barges in without opening the door. Her body passed through solid matter. It's as if the door didn't really exist, as if it were some sort of optical illusion.

Her hands were slightly translucent, like stained glass windows. 

“Your experiencing panic attacks? Take another Lorazepam.”

She returns, this time her whole body is like a stained glass window.

“Their occurring more frequently? Take Geodon, 40 milligrams”

She returns, Clearer to see through this time, like a glass of water only slightly diluted with food coloring. 

It's as if she wasn't a person but a glass statue come alive. 

“Still not working, I'll increase the dosage to 80 milligrams”

She returns, her hands are no longer visible. But they're still there, she thinks.

“Still not working, I'll switch you to Clonazepam, take one tablet”

She returns, Her face is gone, so are her legs

She is just a torso, like some sort of fully clothed statue of Aphrodite.

“Can't sleep at night, take Ambien”
She doesn't return, she took the Ambien and simply faded away.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

ee cummings, 
if everything happens that can't be done

if everything happens that can't be done (and anything's righter than books could plan) the stupidest teacher will almost guess (with a run skip around we go yes) there's nothing as something as one one hasn't a why or because or although (and buds know better than books don't grow) one's anything old being everything new (with a what which around we go who) one's everyanything so so world is a leaf is a tree is a bough (and birds sing sweeter than books tell how) so here is away and so your is a my (with a down up around again fly) forever was never till now now i love you and you love me (and books are shutter than books can be) and deep in the high that does nothing but fall (with a shout each around we go all) there's somebody calling who's we we're everything brighter than even the sun (we're everything greater than books might mean) we're everyanything more than believe (with a spin leap alive we're alive) we're wonderful one times one


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

If I die of a heart strike nobody will remember that
thinking of a way to get my name on the ceilings of all the famous CAPed.
Racking all the causes from Haties to the closet
then maybe if we lock the door they'll erode and lose contact.
The bosses take losses to lions in combat 
birthed a full leo A California representive trio
formula in the mix temperatures below zero
got my bloodlines flowing ice if you recognized
opposite of a Haties vibe drop the sins for
your worlds jepordized.
Remebering I seek for the luv yeh I aint so tall
but I was meek summer to fall now they want me dugged.
Followed by the lost turn Mr. Lost Soul where
the wheel turns, heart thawing out but what will sprout?
Cus now my land is ferm with the heat to burn
no one to treat the weep now its whacky
fire burning looking stern waiting for the final bout
the young blood learned.


----------



## krutonsb (Aug 26, 2011)

im new here but im a rapper/poet so i thought i would write something real quick see if u like it

---------------------------
im feeling real lost but i was always the shy type
im stuck in my thoughts but i dream for the lime light
my anxiety stops me maybe when the times right
im failing at everthing but at least im tryin right?
---------------------

judge me if u want u wouldnt be the first
ill speak my mind untill im laying in the herse
uve seen me at my best uve see me at my worse
this is wat i get
------------------------
sometimes i ask why me 
but at least im not attached to an iv
try me and watch my thoughts take control
everyday alone this is really gettin old

---------------------------
you can either fold or go all in
and everytime out i feel like im fallin
im so close i can hear the top callin
but ill be straight like a ball pin

-------------------------------
maybe growin up in the hood scared my brain
so close to normal but so far from sane
kids killed body bags all the same
it feel unfair when racist call the game

---------------------------------
but for now i just duck the bullets
prayin that the next dude dont pull it
but if u do pull quick


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

krutonsb said:


> im new here but im a rapper/poet so i thought i would write something real quick see if u like it
> 
> ---------------------------
> im feeling real lost but i was always the shy type
> ...


 Get it in.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Ian Matthias Bavitz - No City*

there is a hole in front of the shovel, shovel in front

of the brawn, 6 billion gorillas for whom the graves

yawn, each would live his mulish days to choose

his tool of trade, dueling blades that cue the cruel

charade and fuel the flames, few would clue the crew

in to the civil, just get the food and land like you

the man and flew the coop over the pitfalls, dash

back flashy to compassionate nano-police, who sat

beneath an avalanche of jagged inadequacies, and i

was stop the violence more than i was pontius pilate,

cops and robbers riot by the fiveʼs obnoxious sirens,

A is gullible he figure all man equal, no brainer,

i take it his friends and neighbors didnʼt cater, moms

raised the babies through a very church-y 80s, sunday

mornings reinforced the waiting gates of hades,

and he brazen but apparently inferno bound now, for

when a man of cloth recite his wrongs he wouldnʼt

bow down, the punishment should fit the reasons you

must punish him, never puncture skin or pull the colored

rugs from under them, 2 opposing motherships

shall not employ the gunnerʼs deck as brotherhoods

of public good do not employ the unctuous, and

you, observing how the giveth is disproportionate

to the taketh away decide to maketh his day, all the

stoic odium glow in a cold holster when it could have

stood easily in the tub juggling toasters.

no mountain too high, no city too far, no coma tonight,

no city tomorrow, no fire too live, no city too

charred, no treaty to sign, to city to guard.

i picked the phone up with a grown-up-mode approach,

skin crawling off the drawl and how it claw

the awkward tone up, iʼd known it wasnʼt roses but

hoped it was less corrosive, coast into the focus of

the grossest diagnosis, like homes, the barnacles

that chew upon the flesh of man have clued into the

suitor as capital to a beggarʼs hand, and comfortably,

sung a stubborn legacy of gluttony, with carnivores

that burrow like hunters into the blood and meat,

um... what!? and chinny-chin up in the city, pick your

sinning pin-up, let her numb the spitting stigma,

along came a spider, sold her eggs to any buyer,

now the shooter in the back is six legs wider than the

driver, if you make no friends on the way to the top

rung, there is no secret handshake club, i do not give

a ****, but know the cancers make the olive branches

obviously standard, so when they extend from the

yachts and mansions drop your cannons, all kings

hang him for the cliffside drip dry, will he clip to zipline

or slip for his final dip dive, if he live will he survive

the milligrams of middle ground they pump into

the pinstriped pentagrams over tinsel-town, or kill a

man who trickle down the city with his scissors out

as sickles, dipped in military hellʼs bells and whistles,

riders to the east, night of wild tribes, thank you for

the peace on earth and mercy mild, hide.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

You seen one part of the heart 
let me unlock the chains and yall can see
whats flowing underneath is a shark
embark in trails for humanity is my 
understanding lower then comptemplating
why a hater mad at me? I tell you its
armegedon to soon birthing in children
cant help if a goon is birthed worse thing
to is to regret it. We already in the days
you just dont know it take a look at the sun rays
better thangs recoiling and we just know when
or how the wheather will be holdin limping in motion
2020 as of broken laws on the surf by the tide of
people done speedin the evolution fall tears of blood
soakin into the deaths with no army here to help
whats left tired doing laundry and the guest is 
a wreckless breathe hoping till them guys pull
the 9s causing more bodies sloping. Preechers
standing giving the Word whats left is a 
refuge living in the church. These are the days
of the last lives of Earth.


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

Had to post this cos I find it hilarious. I wrote it in about 10 mins when i was stoned one night.

You sleep beneath the kitchen table,
thats where you chewed my laptop cable,
you rip and tear my socks to shreds,
then go and hide under my bed,
you chase the neighbours sheep around,
you bark at strangers in the town,
you leave dead rats outside my door,
you leave black paw-prints on my floor,
you yawn and stretch and eat and sleep,
and in your dreams you chase those sheep.

_*who's a good dog
who's a good dog
*_


----------



## krutonsb (Aug 26, 2011)

i just want luv said:


> You seen one part of the heart
> let me unlock the chains and yall can see
> whats flowing underneath is a shark
> embark in trails for humanity is my
> ...


that was nice


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

really it's the idea of the sea that makes me write so much. 
i'm a hopeless romantic & words are as vast as the ocean
when it comes to thinking about it. 
i try not to stray into why i love the ocean, 
because that leads me to another d***able dead end 
where the fork in the road hints to two muted stops that never stood a chance.
but luckily, there are seashells along this new road, that has 
nothing
to do with you, and scratchy hemp and salty november afternoons. && i really
can't pass this chance up, so it wasn't actually whether or not we'd say goodbye,
it was really more of when.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

*The Horrible Karma Story!!!! by Pluto*

i've been thru the edge and back
seen through the struggle living
my ways in my common bubble
seeing decieving in ways pledge
not to backtrack letting demons huddle
they'll feast if they cuddle me got to
keep my mind in the right place
meditate deep in my safe with a goal
free the base and be at whole letting
wicked chase untill they fold I seek
karma seems i've done nothing but good
its as if what comes around's n debt
giving around the world at will
i'm seeing they flicked it at me and left
especially when those do nothing if aint for thrill
are given reservations lifted the gate an kept still

as the feel is molding my chest went dark
if theres a reason its a hell of a scolding
even though i'm learning i'd rather
for the universe to pass the earnings.
How many times must a heart be pierced
how am I living through the feel of life
it bites off a peel of it saviouring fierce
how i'm beliving still? it keeps me alive past night
to hold on to what is real.

One night I might not just wake
i'll be smoking a pipe in a heavenly
dream for eternity chilled from the fakes
no longer billed from fiends from the USA
I got my place and i'm here to stay
then watch them suckas get mad digg up
my grave but i'm m.i.a no longer
slave to the nation gleam I lay
with a grin displayed I can smell
the fustrate point it in my face
hear the women cry such a disgrace
trynna re-kill a dead guy thats
reality I faced so let the cards lie

then boomed an earthquake had shunned
the collector shoved him in the Earth
with dirt where i'm burried just his luck
my karma released from shelter
better make yourself comftable
cus this one grave we'll just have
to share G, cus They burried
me extra deep with the help 
of the earthquake to make us sink
falling I see you crawling
desperate your life on the brink!
you manage to find a grip!!
but I grab from the land of decease......
You hear the roar?...... We heading to shore
think of memories and much more
you dont have much time to cry cus
we headed to Earth's core.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Anxiety pills opanas h bombs lookin wrong
Took a strong look at tha rail i was put upon
Then I went and took it tha left and shook and yawned
Layed back playin PS3, that dead nation in the streets
Where your rape'n all these weak, zombies race'n on they feet
This sh*t come to me rumble me tumble me back and fumble me
Humble my last words tha passwords i've mastered track force and blast
Torchin less important persons sorcery and deamonic origins morphed me 
And tortured me till I was forced to be
An evil spirited curious insignifagant murderistic invisioning suicidal decisions left lurkin around
Tendencies hurtin me I frown upon them then I indulge
Like you only live once why not frolic like we rich wit gold
I need that cookie tippy toed right too it then get tha hole
Flip tha flows back my back bone wont crack
An *** hole infact I pack bowls and laugh
So that's many drugs within me for real I'm jus ****ed up
I feel like I must rush education but blaintantly feelin' held on tha back
But sh*t, tell it to that kid I feel like hell is tha last wheel
Deamons and devils if that's real then i'll take it for tha warning
Then maybe I'll finally feel that I should wake up in tha morning...


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Dear self,I barely write to you as my hands tremble.
My heart's beatin irregularly just like a beat sample.
My mind projects thoughts on the paper,at the light of a meltin candle
I share this with you while im near my life's end
It's been a thrillin flight,I still hope for a smooth land.
Cruisin the sea on bad weather,I hope I won't drown on the sand.
Everytime I check the mirror there's a problem with this man
I just wanted to be different,I hope that you understand...

I wanted to write a full song about anxiety,but i got tired in the end..


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

I regret my life more then normal
constantly lifting boulders off of my shoulder
not the mastermind of my sane theres a colonel
driving down memory lanes too many tunnels cells growing
older maybe because I came pre-maturely surely
theres a reason im not in line having no formal.
Foes jump out of the darkness ready to hitchhike
whenever they clothes dont fit right
their only after my pockets trying to make a friend
then recognize the truth is from farthest night
just after my loot what I thought was a prize
merely my enemies at roots serpants mate to rise
lucidly soiling furtalizer but I couldnt dig to
see it through.

Pleasure and pain only one left its stain on me
sweat dripping from the eyes aborting all the
dreams I use to seek raining from the sky
only to evaporate, all means I reached.
Deep the unseen amuse themselve and laugh it up
in keep then dap it up my ears done had enough
ima reach in the safe and grab gran pa pa's raffica
then blast their bluff untill they found it rough 
to breathe letting my furry erupt on they ***
then head to class with my foot in guts smiling
listening to the sound the rush of my past howling
I dont wanna go there prowling i'll come back
evil and cursed they'll elect my soul devouring
trigger whistle pray no sequals me my peoples
cant help the drowning, self the running nation
the capital no replacements can heal my
relations my theropist thinking hold no 
gaurds cus she couldnt help the raking
living below par by standards far at large
society steady making. Arms in fogs
searching for the golden charm to taste
burden if its gone i'll wait in the habbitate of
its waking. Threading life by needles on the 
battlefield with flesh open to the gauge,
Memories of the fallen giving last words
that I crave, till this day from a youngin
will honor only carry that one thing on my sleigh
and marry with my horror to keep my enemies in
eyes range, with a dap of four leaf clover will not be
sins pet I steadily discover the occassions
I've failed then detect the map from the mother
now arrangements to prevail if I dont get
slapped from the thunder wicked witch on my tail
the smell of my fight her guiding rail makes me wonder
will my next night be well solo plunder only time
could tell so set sail let the missions complete
fret not slumbers of hell. Then if its time
to retreat I know I've done everything I could
to excel


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Red moon city clouds all around
dead urbans in the bank
so cruise the sound a pitiful yell
of tortures form of fortune rooms
about a women left to survive on 
one leg no arms tragic barely a head
us rivals to the opponent make way
but scared to help her be it vital it's code red
as it may its one life or 30 others
suicidal all we can hope the day passes by
quickly and restrain the lover going loco 
blood in his sight but situations filthy issues maintaining solo.

Mid night heard screeches hurry in a panic who 
look outside our cave and see the slow mo
the skies grabing the mans body popping his whole
into two frames his screeches lost with his wife
he was gone before it came now his vessel's out
of the fight. And though mourning the losses
we try to look right the bodies gotta toss it
they left it in our sight, but we cant afford the risk
of being seen its armageddons plan and it checked
us tight. Dead organs in the air 90 percent 
of us died its me and bro the last of our actions
no longer in words we vibe without a herd
with the whole world in eyes every actions
suicide and if we die if we must i'd rather 
do at my brothers side and it's

written in my brothers eyes these are the days of our lives.
We jump out into the open knowing we hardly
stand a chance at first glance I couldnt believe
but I already knew it was at the universes hand
this helps me breathe I always knew it
my revalations fluid we burst into action
never disputed veins knew what was crackin
standing a souldier as universe tracking
I dodged it but I cant see my brothers
movement. Now I lay on the back of my spine
because I cant persue this everything missing
its the perfect day to be rude and the proofs
nobodies listenin waiting to be terminated
but the roof disapears and left me wishing.​


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

There was a knight, poor and brave,
Slow of speech and plain,
Sad and pale and lonely,
But proud and disdainful of gain.

His eyes were shut and blind to all,
But the image in them cast
His heart was locked and guarded
To keep his secret fast

Not a word to woman he spoke,
No look of soft appeal,
To the grave he'd sworn to take
His vision true as steel

Round his neck a rosary,
No scarf of woman he wore,
His face from all was hidden
By the visor of steel he bore.

Full of love and duty dear,
Faithful to his dream,
A.M.D. on his shield he traced
In his own blood stream.

Crusading knights in Palestine
Among the rocks so bare,
Into battle wildly dashing,
Called on their ladies fair

Lumen coeli, sancta rosa!
Wild and fierce he cried
And struck down, as if by thunder,
Many Muslims died.

Returning to his distant castle,
There he lived and sighed,
Ever silent, sad and cheerless,
Of reasons bereft, he died.

By Puskin, from Dostoievsky's The Idiot. The next thing I saw was a biker soaring towards a mountain face, sorta resembled a knight of old. I could think clearly for a while after reading this, though I couldn't speak much truth of it now.

N.F.B replaces A.M.D. . I used to write A.M.D.G. under pain of death back at school. Ad maiorem dei glorium(for the greater glory of God)

N.F.B.. B comes from the Latin for devil ... though I can't be sure it means "Nothing for the devil." Which is something people forget about idealism today, when they fall short of a God.. Nothing there. Empty.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

today nobody can stop my natural high
roll wildy flight toll lies fly off to die
while I potty golden flowin sighs.
I'm free today forget tomarrow
how to pay a living sorrow leach
plenty of blood more emotions to borrow
but today its **** that ***** till the climax gone
and if im livin in the wrong I try duck the 
corner stone. Feeling lushes hair down
going 100 in the gust its an everyday thang
cus its always a must.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

going loco for it all so calm yet needy
ladder so tall if I fall off the wall just see me
lock in laws bleed seems so so been leaky
breed the halls n speed the spree of tripple 6 4
lead the wrath hand me David i'll apply with
never will stress as i'm told I'll reconcile with
whoever will best the duo less we rest 
untainable goal heed the word hear the sirens
blow the doors, Never to fail give me the arms of a octapus
miss with one I got countless others done,
bulding empiors sleeping with truths no liars
boots head to yo wires maybe fix a couple for fun
come on try us, lay ahead in the fires day to day with
a sentence eternity 1 count 2 well lets shoot
im burning in rage ticking my skin scaring
the pages, loops of times stage never done with
this faze and everyday is bullet proof


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Many a man holds dreams to be but lies, 
All fabulous; but there have been some dreams 
No whit deceptive, as was later found. 
One might well cite Macrobius, who wrote 
The story of the Dream of Scipio, 
And was assured that dreams are ofttimes true-Romance of the Rose


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

.


----------



## Stillill (Sep 5, 2011)

And the days are not full enough
And the nights are not full enough
And life slips by like a field mouse
Not shaking the grass

-Ezra Pound


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Poetry shown in me flowin holy as water
I'm slowly noticing older things aint appealing but omg
As a man I'ma maniac painting paintings recreating what happened bout last night
Snappin that .. .. rappin it glass tight spazin like crack addicts wit madd white
My static is rad right?
I stab it and blab.. 
Not really I fold phillies like choke'n in major leagues
When smoke'n them baby trees
I'm open so lady please don't joke or say crazy things
Hypnosis you through like potion when you notice I need
Tha things you give me inbetween tha time allotted before I leave
I got it like Georgia peaches relaxin' like a towel on a beach
Kindof foul wit tha speach
You know bignate's not overrated and I never would leave
Better than ever I shredder at ease
Turtles, smooth, creamy as melted velveta cheese
I secretly think insain sh*t
Need no help when my brain lit
Same sh*t different wait ..
Different day different people so equally I'm afraid
Descretely like black jeeps no beep beep when creepin in tha shades
Secretly amazed but maybe I'm jus craaaazzzeeeedddd


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

_how come it seems everytime I speak the whole breed,_​
_us human machines is out of reach the hold of seams_​
_tight trynna sneak a peak no orderly means is bleek_​
_as sight as the mightest touch pick up my guts_​
_into the void I hush.... repairing my lights unknowing of_​
_the ambush in the bush unprepaired for hikes it got me_​
_down an torn it bites around hangin in the city dangling_​
_looks got me shook ready steps known in my common_​
_death books. Yet I rise one way or the other 10 steps back_​
_I hover met an other widthdrawal again struggle to contact_​
_here lacks a gear and known facts near but fear sacks dent_​
_So its suck my balls sincerely untill i'm healed for the next combatants_​
_Racking kindle the life cus once the frizzbees gone it dont come back_​
_them devils seeking level tweeking throw boomerrangs enable_​
_misfortune in packs for the fools grabing while blinking_​
_I was thinking i'm always anticipating being one of the fellow_​
_but even when feelings jel mutual im social fugitive low leaving the lost soul lone_​
_down paths narrow pass fit not an arrow through searching for death_​
_at last mellow welcomed atleast we'll exchange goodbye's and hello's_​_
[*]said the young grieving one ol rebel​_
​
_Let bygones be bygones get the shovels and burry the past where it_​
_cant breathe underneath the nine yard rubble._​


----------



## wordisbond (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm not even sure these could be defined as poetry, but I've taken to writing run-on sentences using simple (and sometimes profane) language and liberal grammar to kind of vent my feelings. It's been sort of a way of putting negative thinking down on paper so I can realize how foolish it is most of the time. Some are about social anxiety some are not. Here's a few:

I f***ing hate being alone but I really really f***ing hate being uncomfortable so I'll just stay comfortably alone because if I try to not be alone and make someone not alone I'll just make them uncomfortable and I'll get terribly uncomfortable and that will be worse than being alone in the first place. 

I'm desperately afraid of the future because I fear it will be even worse than this terrible past which I don't it can be but then again I'm almost positive I'm probably 
naive.

I love humanity when I don't have anyone in my presence to despise but when I'm alone I'm usually too busy either loving or despising myself so I really only love on principle despite a select few at a select few times when I happen to love myself in their presence. 

I don't feel human when I am sober.

I've trained myself to feel no useless emotions because I'm no p***y but this hole in my chest really f****ing hurts and tylenol doesn't help so maybe a sleep aid or something will help me drift into lucid nightmares and sleep paralysis because a least then my chest doesn't hurt because then it's all just in my head and I don't actually feel it because I've trained my head to be numb and useless per doctor's orders. 

(This one is sort of a joke):
The act of writing implies that you actually expect someone to read it and pat you on the back and all that bulls*** and doing this makes me feel like such an arrogant prick like I should be dressed unreasonably in shades of brown and running my mouth over other conversation and I f***ing hate people like that so writing makes me feel good in a d***head kind of way so maybe I should stop writing.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Spider

she hangs on a thread

silence abates

legs dangling meticulously

already too late.


Upon a cusp of litany

lingering doubts

a web of lies

Eight minds panicking
Imperative reactions
Swirling around.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

*Shades*

Sing me a song - let notes cascade
off your lips while you recite
long forgotten stories, weaving
words into fables: a lullaby promise
wrapped in heart-shaped bows.

Dance - floor becomes an empty canvas
for your lurid melody painting flowers,
bigger than cumulus clouds, until you fall
like petals at summers' end: a lonely
dream that nobody knows.

Smile - a lasting image drawn
onto origami paper, tucked into
the back of my mind, while I watch life
become a snowflake: a memory melts 
into time-streams' eternal flow.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

cruising down battlefields creeping steps
left a hollow feel watch my back cant one pin point
as im losing my sturdy steer cant fanthom
what was behind the curtain but
figures was loudly fear wildly clear.
when I wake in the morning I no longer
anticipate a thang though I wish to be verbal
my handicap still my chains sandy rain in my
glass as I loath relapse to turminal pains, folks
in my village pitch forks want me living just to
kill me boasting eyes target stomping vessels came
clouding the skies my fashions always jackets and coats
so no ones sly, and rise the temperature as I
reflect you whole enterprice SOL clear the vibe
help me rise depressin huggn me like a groupie
its so normal for mines standing side by side
its my twin and if you told him to go to hell
i'd be well happy when but please seperate
him and I from the hem draggin me down
as I look up surrounded by ten captive
evassive manuvers thousand pound shoes
plus the weight of a cooper snakes slithering
down my back my massuse madusa
Just till my artillary shoot chya
one day with an infanite future future.


----------



## anonymous soul (Sep 8, 2011)

Restless


Dreaming in the day,
to help pass the time.
Feels like I could float away,
but it seems I'm always tied.

Tethered to this world.
Isolated in my mind.
Bound by ropes that stretch for miles,
but never break their binds.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

ten minutes and under strike the thunder
light the field a blaze stage in the corner
played a tacky maze formed a meal to pave.
If im going out in the moment i'll show out
my talents in hundrends yes a loner with
a plan always abundent I'll kill no refundin
dance around the fire have a ritual from 
huntin stitch my organs but keep out
of public would you be willing to come to
the house of the hermit more sands
a burriel of the heart yes I love it.
pass the bocay through the mirror
and cash the permit, drive thru my
veins to crash for certain


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

I want you to be happy
but your happiness is my sadness
because it cant be me who makes you happy
when it's you who makes me happy.
Be happy but if that someone makes you cry
I hope it's me who can kiss those tears away.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Retarded in tha head don't get me started
Hit tha target like the lead when I panic in tha supermarket gettin bread
.. Easy to get, maybe
I really jus wish, maybe
I had a little more time to write my poetry ..


----------



## Globe_Trekker (Jan 29, 2009)

*Japanese Haiku Poems*

Firefly
on my hand
fades sadly.

*Mukai Kyorai *

On the face of the sea
a swallow
has erased a rainbow

*Takarai Kikaku

*The snail climbs
Mount Fuji
slowly, slowly...

*Issa*


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

fortune to shine potent for you and I
living behind the blinds nada to good intent
for us to be penalized, lets get up my people
no way cant be paraylized we breathe no evil
dont eat the snake for the hen within lies
demon die on my mission to repent for humanity
my own goal to heal the woes tearful my personalities pry.
Pluto, Rebel, Glorius, Leo last but not least lastly
the Lost Soul writting daily influiences means tactfully.​
Bashfully strides taken through the ropes fighting
rounds with hounds on my heel cus my spirits dope.
Dont ever lose hope Big Pluto I love you but your
depression I cant cope, Rubben's fire rage sets
the mind at a holt with a strike of a volt giving
strokes like a plague. Glen and lil G your in my corner
but rapid binds birth loss expectations hurts
formers' sloap.​
Its a massicar but once I get straight
I can head weightless and nameless into bizzare
dates painless locking the hate in a safe.
As the sun rinds down My shadow spins with a
pivot done lie down never give a buck about it vivid
chase dreams calm in peace at one I am the son.
Can only stare at the water cant cross to the land
farther if I dare i'd be surrounded by death walking
underneathe mumblin to the sand to parts unknown there
stalked by nightmares' trenches if I glared so i'll stick
to my place home and may it come to me in a song
I'll snare it to listen to it and vibe accordingly along.​


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Tragic can hit so savage u think u lavage till da truth come bowlin what laughs now panics lifes scoldin foldin da habbit cash gives man power n magic without coldin when yo eyes realize u bout 2 lie yo zippers showin u aint da foo 2 test guts 2 risk gettin struck with madness n da room if u see a bigger heart ur doomed 2 fall apart thy falls tuned better then physics misses art gloom.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

_F*** it with anger my motivation done playin_​
_patient just give me my total going for mine_
_in the makings make the doubters hold onto the ground_
_as I stomp the pavement aint no line now dust my boots_
_all the crying trying to get on my team by the time finish _
_they regroup just means next time i can go all out and feel_
_no remorse when I swoop down to your level with the shovel_
_lying you soundless with your troops the rebel done _
_had enough i'm countering bound satasfactions tired of_
_bieng interrupted by the gust in peoples actions_
_always they'll fuss got my head cracking_
_ready to thrust and hold your head braggin_
_hush its feable resisting your terrible reflections_
_macking onward to the doorbell its sort of calling_
_that hore hell how many gaps can I clear_
_before I steer falling from a bail near qualifying_
_then spit me back up cus you couldnt gulp i'm Horrrifying_
_nip tuck and reflect my journey buck and horny but nothings_
_near. I'd be better hid safe for mankind that allows _
_dibs for suit badges to gore us lying._


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Little Matty found a diamond now his heart
is always climbing little did he know behind
the bush his friend thought "whats mine"!
They was plottin suicide vengeful plans to combine
two deaths with one spoon decission roulette 
on one dime. 

Scared below their temperature 
it's heads they failed breaks out to tears smiling
is Lucifer patting the prophecy for setting sail.
Off to matty's apartment once again in the bush
waiting for hommie to get off shift the ambush
has begun, their conciousness reclining they couldnt
use a gun strapped with a vest and gasoline
covered aroused in stress binds. 

Little Matty still gleaming with a bounce in his step
just got a raise walking home not knowing his debt.
Made his way to the door the prophet leaps
all relations gone like wrong hypotheses
strong their grip relentless swung him off of feet
Matty broke free but by the time he got up
he was face to face with the devil's prodigy.
His friend he couldn't recognize he gambled
with his speech, Elizabith? twas the hommie
he creeped with, loco girl now grieving
frightened Matt his past tribulations of benifits
gone wrong heres the sample her feelings
lost refuse to return the vessel left of the body
gave one last kiss as the heat amples 
decintagrate friends silently burn,, true love he cant
fanthom.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

*When pushed out of comfort*


mellow is my attitude got to stay stress free
when the window of oppertunity shows through​
I go smoothly rest is for the dead although chillin​
is lovely i'll keep active blessed show my gratitude​
whole. Into the music I float without a doubt​
I could fly leap above all the tourture in binds and them mines​
relieve off the stains though I reek borderline Lord​
keep me in a frame so no one can ever accuse me.​
Like a baby i'm smooth with all the flows and the lyrics​
though nobody can hear it I keep to core with my silence​
wont lose grip of my diamonds its attachted to my soul​
you can say you merit I declare it my lady, it's shining.​
No, i'll never sell it you can bribe all the money in the world​
all the honeys or them perls i'll refuse in stride brush off my​
shoulders ones who bad mouth me hurl curiousity just jealous.​
coordinate them to the nearest bathroom if they wanna throw​
a fit they can have a ball and try, you better recognize​
the ones to play with or no disclaimin to the pave you'll lie.​
All the while I saw you in hindsight you in blindsight​
call it erection range my halo vanish as a marrage​
target launch make it brain damage take it pin the brain​
like a sandwich over is now the jealous guy.​


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

If I dared make a push when I'm locked up in the corner
in the castle with guards surrounding me stronger lifes
unfair. But dont you fret willpower sky so silly conjuring
up escapes by the minute blood spill in it I resent but cant
be helped really. Sitting in my prision parched and fried
breathing overtime when shields gun with the sentence
thy impeached my freedom departs no kiddin.
3 days till i'm hunged man the grass aint looking
greener optomistic last I gotta be a killer I shifted
numb. In the hours I repaired straws turned deadly
all I need is an arrow to let it burn let them share
inspired welfare, i'm the reason for healthcare
all the pain the savage Rebel living up ask all of
the injured and they'll surely vouch there.
Hit guards with the Benjamin punch watch
them revert like mr. Button its a disease and
its contagious in the castle all of a sudden.
Off the board is their front line decaptipated
by one son all gone sippin on bottles when I got
my swords left the king ungaurded this chicken
cant take more steps then he can afford on a mission
to revolutionize my future a promise wise gloves recepted.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

*Prose before hoes*

Reef Madness
Diving in the deepest darkest ocean trench, sunlight doesn't reach down here. I'm singing a sad song, a subaudible wave radiates, reverberates and seemingly replies to my listless cries. As I float higher towards the feeling, a few whales appear. Louder and prouder my words flail and splash. Eventually a vexing vibration provokes the lurking sharks, I am surrounded. My brain screams and wails, I need air. The whales and I produce a choral roar and the sharks quickly become scattering sillhouettes slowly fading beyond the reef. Gasp, we break the surface and inhale with bestial relief. The whales clear their blowholes and return underwater. I glide away.

I look at my surroundings, nothing but water water water and a nearby island which I begin towards. I surely don't have the energy to get there but I am promptly reminded of what's below the surface as something scaly and unseen brushes past my leg. I start to fatigue and wonder if I will make it, before I know it the current has me I'm there, here arriving on the shore I stand on the soft sand I wonder where I am and how I got there, here. Thankfully the Earth provides some relief; A coconut falls from a tree and It tells me what is up and what is down and I feel alright again. I smash the coconut open and more wisdom begins to pour from it in a conversation with my rumbling gut. Nourished and satisfied, I lay down my head and let my thoughts alight as I watch the sun make way for night. I can worry about rescue tomorrow instead.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

avoidobot3000 said:


> Reef Madness
> Diving in the deepest darkest ocean trench, sunlight doesn't reach down here. I'm singing a sad song, a subaudible wave radiates, reverberates and seemingly replies to my listless cries. As I float higher towards the feeling, a few whales appear. Louder and prouder my words flail and splash. Eventually a vexing vibration provokes the lurking sharks, I am surrounded. My brain screams and wails, I need air. The whales and I produce a choral roar and the sharks quickly become scattering sillhouettes slowly fading beyond the reef. Gasp, we break the surface and inhale with bestial relief. The whales clear their blowholes and return underwater. I glide away.
> 
> I look at my surroundings, nothing but water water water and a nearby island which I begin towards. I surely don't have the energy to get there but I am promptly reminded of what's below the surface as something scaly and unseen brushes past my leg. I start to fatigue and wonder if I will make it, before I know it the current has me I'm there, here arriving on the shore I stand on the soft sand I wonder where I am and how I got there, here. Thankfully the Earth provides some relief; A coconut falls from a tree and It tells me what is up and what is down and I feel alright again. I smash the coconut open and more wisdom begins to pour from it in a conversation with my rumbling gut. Nourished and satisfied, I lay down my head and let my thoughts alight as I watch the sun make way for night. I can worry about rescue tomorrow instead.


ooh, I like the drift of that. I write in the same style sometimes


----------



## Tipa (Aug 13, 2011)

*Early Notification*
screaming, bleeding cage, horrific loneliness
she waits, diligently enduring
but...
how much suffering can one take,
before snipping the life supply, 
making the dash down that tunnel to the final white light...

I don't believe she can endure much longer.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Shake em off ellusively breaking down the defense
leave em no reference nor treatment crippled death
sentece agreement flossed.
A message for the joker when I pull your card trees
will fall and see me on top leaping with chainsaws
comming to devote ya head off.
breathe naw, jerms i'll make sure all clowns beep their final
horn like a thorn i'll be there by your side when you
leave and say all ajourned
Listen to my heart clap yet watch it burn when 
time concerns if i'm killing myself i'm leaving
others no chance to get a turn it's visually
a trap fixed mixing ingrediants of lies and pains
while wishing for the best the worst flex and rains
and bests you if trynna to understand it you'll die insane
I've learned though I reframe I yearn but wont
complain it's a mystery in the minds of history
we contain we still cant learn to tame


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Crazy in tha head, maybe it's tha meds
I start tha same **** wit every rhyme that I said
I hit tha best as life moves
Wit lyrics explicit, triple X like Ice Cube
Sit and rest, I might move wit tha cess jus like you
Gettin hiiggghh, but who am I?
A white dude, I'll slipe and slide like ice do
For hours I'm hyper
But for SAS .. I keep my sh*t clean like baby powder and diapers
I take a shower and dip, hair colder than ice burgs
That ice three times
And white two times like I dislike herb
I **** on tha mic, word
My poetry nice jerk
So rock wit me while I'm runnin monopolies
Gettin a head start
But I gotta take chances like flippin a red card
Cause this battle scene's after me
Imagine me mastering
Punch line after line like a habbit that's crashin' me
******s wit that beliefe
That I aint have it, can suck on this fat m*** : )


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

_See the poison fled for dinner_
_on the corner snipers scope high ledge_​
_anticipating a head to show one led _​
_to throw at a hikers inner._​
_Glory for one dinners done flee the scene_​
_sluaghter witnesses more tarnish more green_​
_thy harness teamed snikering guantless _​
_you want to live lavaged get a gun_​
_but you'll be banished unforgivingly _​
_slamed bits your recovery bam dips_​
_complainers be living life through baby_​
_pamplets my discovery, run for safety_​
_too late your already in this world its best _​
_you hide building shelter from dirt while_​
_rain tides drives away your blatent tries_​
_in a herse._​
_Optamistic torcher hovers above my head_​
_left many people smuthered in their own blood_​
_in the mouth of their lover ghosts speak but_​
_dont always reach that said_​
_I met one of em in the bed was paraylized lied_​
_me at the mercy at the gateway in other worlds _​
_reality thought I was dead._​
_I saw a bigger picture nice and bright whole_​
_round endless feels now theres a task on my_​
_shoulder to fufill I dread without knowing_​
_its senseless but I cant disregaurd it I know_​
_whats ahead._​
_Give me the word readily i'll mark the target_​
_liquid heart sprays the air mist shines open_​
_to truths druged and snared by darkness heavily._​


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

i just want luv said:


> _complainers be living life through baby_​
> _pamplets my discovery, run for safety_​


WHAT! haha slick bar


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

thanks B, I try.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

_Lots of demons test little ole rebel_
_trynna do more through the shores swim_
_my welcome mat used and abused, cant_
_do more then your able the voice resumes_
_wishing death upon me till I recite_
_it'll look better on you with the label,_
_met the death sentence before my time_
_few rooted for came from the wrong side_
_i'm accused ****y kunt stunts grabing my rough nuts_
_wanting snacks for lunch meet me in the halls_
_i'll set the bloody tables._
_"OH NO its the one to decend from his home_
_living with no friends I always told you its the quiet ones"_
_"Load up the truck giddy up we outty save our brains_
_he'll blow us up!" "He'll be the one to bring the gun_
_to make us realize the true world!" "I once heard he was_
_contained and confined just look at how he breathes"_
_"he's a cruel one" B**** Life raised us plural and it's almost done._
_I wont stress 1 million pulling my feet apparently_
_I cant look up because I wont look down._
_Bring a frown to the rear ends talking from_
_the same spot potty mouth dividends reel em past_
_they got more to conversate? Lets stuff their_
_bull in their traps and constipate they a**es......_
_mother****ers, dealing with life as it crashes ashes to ashes._
_you got beef with that lets have a roast and feast like a savage._


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

good stuff. I love it when people show their own stuff. I dont have the spirit for it right now. Keep it up


----------



## Lyrical Lonely (Oct 5, 2011)

I haven't written in forever.

Here are a few of my better pieces though...

(In case you're wondering, his eyes were blue.)
http://frozen-fyre.deviantart.com/ar...F16286138&qo=4

(This one is dedicated to the victims of the earthquake in Japan. It's marked "mature" because of its sad nature.)
http://frozen-fyre.deviantart.com/ar...16286138&qo=21

And here are two I wrote for my bf. ^^
http://frozen-fyre.deviantart.com/ar...16286138&qo=24

http://frozen-fyre.deviantart.com/ar...16286138&qo=23


----------



## anonymous soul (Sep 8, 2011)

*Fading*

Fading again
into a whisper

the afterthought long forgotten

nothing but a shadow

but what is a shadow in a shadow
curses to your world
no longer do your chains hold

and when I fly 
I leave you far behind


----------



## Lyrical Lonely (Oct 5, 2011)

anonymous soul said:


> Fading again
> into a whisper
> 
> the afterthought long forgotten
> ...


Nice. I really like the last two lines.


----------



## anonymous soul (Sep 8, 2011)

Lyrical Lonely said:


> Nice. I really like the last two lines.


thanks


----------



## KharmicPoet (Oct 9, 2011)

Link to three of my poems:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/writerly-d1462-post-your-work.html


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Struggle and blues next day on a downhill flight
wondering which way to ponder looking for another
to help me heal from the hue.
Blinded I hoped childess, my resume still draw no crowd
from asking questions to knowing how I presume
their selection was scripted before they decided.
Orginized I must stay passioned no matter what
threatens to kill i'm fashioned in no will can ovetake
mine i'll slap em 30 days away stack to get extra fortified.
As I sleep I see the buildings collaspe fall as i'm unspoken
in disbelief cant break the potion I get a peek of my traps.
I stand sturdy out the path of evils wraths though I get
a breeze people laugh with stained hearts getting in the cab
sipping the gas from the hersey.
Whinning gets us nowhere though it feels good
my expressions stuck inside has nowhere to breathe
till I open the gates on a leash atleast give it some fresh air
emotionally.
Or soon get aggrivated with no one to hold your back
against yourself tarnished tore the contract and
harness new problems dictacting how to solve em
leave plans not how you caculated, and evolve them.
Always told to let it come to me 13 years I fell victem
to the first the few no longer believe but bless you
i've checked behind the scenes.
Shang tsung can take my life but he'll never get my soul
hidden gold living in parts new and old when it's cold
it's heading right. And I already escape from my body
while i'm living its no thang so when you see me still and
lifeless adjust to the ceiling, suggest you bring bait
but if it aint my moma's biscuits I just aint giving
around the puffy clouds as I hang.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

*Painted Tribulations*


_Left in the tree I dont appoligize for living_
_hustled to gather my organs that was spilt_
_soiled in dirt none can kill the abomination breathes._
_The negitivity gets dizzy in the air having orgy's_
_dont flip the script yet feel me homie's activity_
_gritty mixed positively creates the perfect storm_
_to b**** so shortly._
_Worldly having shady moments cut the machine_
_and get at it like trojans saddle up buckle up your_
_guts and hush you know you want it redeem._
_Nobodies on your team but you, yourself, and a odd_
_get in the kitchen and chief Ramsey get mean so_
_scream prepare the best while your keen scraps_
_keep the fire logs burning._
_It's getting hot crawling like athropods with the_
_sun mean muggin to the shelter heat got me_
_buggin check my back and jog concerning holding_
_nectar._
_Bless ya I treat everything I do scientificly where_
_ever I hang my thoughts need to be tamed_
_other names epiphany framed immediatly set up._
_I seeing things ***t nobody can help me with my entities_
_We must kill em but we'll need more artillary then_
_you came with, about 20 more thousand will make one bleed._
_If all else fails we on the run dip to avoid going to hell, get_
_on the green in one its seldom seen the observations_
_left baffled take a L._
_All for not loss all life lines war upon me my homie bailed_
_understood whatever i've learned i'm the only I can plan with_
_I'd be a fool if I didnt understand the times I jel and shine._
_If demons want a persue then i'll turn full fledge and W._
_caught one of them slipping out of line now ransome aboard _
_if their __willing to care if not fine another trip to edge do._


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Evil when I get it in never been less than major
I'ma be tha person reversin everything vaguely
Get ya wit tha butcher knife look at ya life now?
..Save me what ya wanna say now I'm twisted
You can look in tha cabnet and notice it in tha kitchen
Different perscriptions
Brain waves have way changed to tha point of an intervention
...
..So notice when you read it I flip it like what now?
But tha flow is kindof different so listen and hush down 
I spit it like watermelon seeds so f*** me
Give me *** a little *** whenever ya touch me
Tha lever is up please never do trust me
You can't throw me far so f*** it-it mus be
Somethin bigger than life him and them bite cause they aint spittin it right
Hit it and light tha s**&
Cause ya might not get another life to miss wife to kiss or tha right to live
...
..I kindof go on a little tangent when I'm writin' s***
Could never do it gangsta I'm too white for this
So I write about murderin peoples lives and s***
Before I turn around and commit suicide and lift haha


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

^^^BGN said,
*"Save me what ya wanna say now I'm twisted*
*You can look in tha cabnet and notice it in tha kitchen*
*Different perscriptions*
*Brain waves have way changed to tha point of an intervention"*

Had me noddin my head tough. I want this stuff on some BEATS!!!!!!!! I want to get it in toooooOOOOOOO.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Getting greedy i dont care I suppose I gotta fill my tummy
roaring lonely only down to one last drop making it last
for years or I guess I died before knowing.
Whatever the case i'm stomping the dirt revenge
I dont have the taste for, must be all in the timing
could of swore before I stood up visions stalked me
had my mind ready to burst deciding.
Stuck into this curse incantations wicked witches
got Pluto's thoughts under their noses, cant seem
to sniff the stintch sighted Nate's knife from the bodies
he dumped Michael Myers man i'm ready to hold this.
Down the path where no one can see with even a light
dark out flashes, be you aware if you enter the way
I swing enthusiasticly blood splatter holds no discrimacies it passes.
I'd appoligize for the way I've done it if I could
but the lady told me all who enter art thy enemy
escape further in the vast decide what side to fight
for in the war under my hood though nones a friend of me.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

I really dont record much, I don't have money or equipment, anything I record is low quality .. no bass, it's bull s*** .. 

**** it i'd rather it eat you
While luv is duckin up under bushes wit Dessert Eagles
People discriminate easy eliminate those
I jus erease they number and they gone..
Whatever I'm jus pen'n I never was less grinnin
Till I tripped into tha mess that I sit in..
It was invision by who, me
I sit and I loose leaf deliverin these spoofs
Or truths whatever animated rap I'm on
I'm stashin bongs and smackin dons laughin hittin king pins witta mask and gun drawn
Speedy Gonzalaus I dip quick tha funs done runnin past bus stops
Had to stop when my lungs stopped
Car on my left, hard to reject when I'm runnin knowin a gun to my neck
I jump in tha deck glass by tha floor pedal
Hot wire'n till it fires up tires will peel out
I'm out, higher off weed now
Sight of a mean scowl reminded me leave now
Grabbed a box of PF Flyers outta tha closet
Kindof fruity if you think about it now I jus lost it
Mind in tha gutter hide it and shutter I'm cold dog..


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

_trick or treat when they reeled me in_
_they couldn't recognized me of the victem_
_more so of their boss discreet I showed_
_temptation failed knowing both ways a loss_
_I rebel keeping no words in my teeth they yelled._
_Lone souldier keeping my head above the_
_toilets no ones funk can stain my face,_
_some people of earth left me handicaped _
_living years in one place though few_
_understand they'll criticize let the hens cook_
_their own eggs I wont spoil it_
_by hatching on the stove look at the eye of _
_my warmer with a skellete head scratching._
_Now you acting and you doing it well bygones_
_stay near my lawn from dawn till Heaven or Hell adapting._
_Any passengers wanna get aboard this mental flight_
_haters cum again cum again till you perfect it,_
_when your hard at best lasts a few seconds, our hards _
_3 65 even when resting from __morning to night._


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

-


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

i'm not the crowds favorite more to it
they'll just ignore for another anything
I say someone can do though knew
they looked to the others they prowl n more.
blatent disrigaurd in my face so understand
when you get called out karma ducks skips
no goose yo a** it penitraits about.
I try to be nice i'll keep doing thats my
mental, when you say how bad you got it
then act too good, you not real its simple.
Critical tone yet its all around i'm seeing
a time for change if this all we got as truth
we spoke just like we taught push how to cope 
building to frame home hope.
Not for long will we be treating life for granted
one ever chance never to come back even
if we did Earth will have a vanished vice song.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

*Falling onto my word*

Loose and fugitive to stranger kindness
then met more hate at the furneral
subpar reaction exceled retaliation
to reveal my anger climbing under good
killing the general. Make the sane splatter
I wont open doors if you evil who am i to 
talk we equal as one together no one
competes amount sweat tears bound in
people makes the perfect gun its lethal.
Haters gonna hate next to the demons
loli gagging turfing bullcrap you claim yours
i'll claim mine we'll see how Earth adapts
my hem your grabbing indeed done you sat.
Still carry old habits look at you stuntin
on me nothing but gimmecks let you teethed
untill paths cross envy my die hards need
a chance to breathe let my wrath hit you'll see.
It seems once one of these suckas let out
a full barage of bustas tickle foward 
with their footsteps, I dont try to be rude
but you better watch out when I do
Rebel leaves nothing left, but a head
so you suck my dick better days behind
the blinds yo fragile p***y wanna be 
getting rattled marked your home down
get ready for battle and f*** yo b**** on a saddle
sit lessen the pain before one bus stop
I'll take traffic aint a problem when you
got answers within waiting meet its
date craving psyco gives a buck for
your concerns of the red stains.
wont spill yo guts B**** you aint got em.


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

*The Facebook Sonnet*

Welcome to the endless high-school 
Reunion. Welcome to past friends
And lovers, however kind or cruel.
Let's undervalue and unmend

The present. Why can't we pretend
Every stage of life is the same?
Let's exhume, resume, and extend
Childhood. Let's all play the games

That occupy the young. Let fame
And shame intertwine. Let one's search
For God become public domain.
Let church.com become our church.

Let's sign up, sign in, and confess
Here at the altar of loneliness.

- _Sherman Alexie_


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Back in the hood when youngins worried about havin fun less then cop's guns later getting shot, when seeing family alive and breathing was a miricale after led ate through their adomonen and chess reduce our hopes to mere dots. My Uncle I still cant believe it I saw you in the hospital
worn layed out hopeless, tubes coming from your body walked through
those doors with grandma crying leaning on my shoulder, time
froze for seconds told her her son would be alright. You couldn't open
your eyes but I knew that souldier aura feeling the air,
gave one last fist pump turned back and stared not giving negetivity
a single chance to rear its ugly thoughts from there at sight.
After the door closed we left positive imaginations strong till one
night dad called home from work barely got the words out told my sister Fred was gone. Mother was facing years in facility nothing we could
do but gather artillary stay round familar rather the enemy depression
that could kill us all, prayer blessed us together prevalently.
Unc died of stress build up of this f*** up world, didn't really 
get a chance to know him my reluctent anxiety paved the way
abducted my attendence held ransom the I in me.
Quietly whispering to myself in the bed I wish I did I wish I could I wish as a kid I'd done what a normal child would, chasing time that has already fled.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Walking foward no step back to the swords mission
impossible living life held down brute up for no reward
dodging skanks trynna rob me get in my tank but inside
the walking dead with knives for no good reason about
to shank, abort running for peace angers in my head
i got no solution breaking the glass the evil polution
unleashed. To the shore to the bank they adore my
my escape i'm thrusting nothing to think about
cut loose all ties at all ends live life hiddin in drapes
hike the mountains to gather food only Heavenly Father
knows my fate. I try to read the future before it slams in
my face but it slams anyway no more torture 
abort this day. looking both ways to cross the line
words hit me without being said hearing civilians
yell want me out of town I did nothing while
their theiving and forgive the crooks underneathe your
nose killing your life slowly writes the cruel world
experience just take what you took.


----------



## ermor90 (Oct 22, 2011)

*In the ruins there was a child
*　
Grown up out of balance, Grown up out of place
Chaos was what to come, Over time would replace
Inner beautiful landscapes that turned into space
　
Pull his clothes off,
He still knew his heart
Rip his skin off,
Avoid to drift apart
Claw his flesh off,
He was nude with the art
　
Manliness lost the armor
The worst disappointment of all
Over the time he withered
Left with really nothing
Everything, 
Everything ripped off
　
He was broke,
He was lost
He was found,
He was clean
　
Clean of all the accessories,
That have made him this scam 
Clean of all the accessories,
That once made him a man
　
Now with nothing but necessities,
He could see his own fault
'Cos with nothing but necessities, 
He could no longer be adult
　
His great stature collapsed in ruins, 
He died and fell apart
But after all the dust laid down,
He could still hear his heart
　
And all that was left in the ruins, 
Saved by this art
Was a child so young, 
He could get his new start


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

yeh i dont give a ****.......... i dont give a **** nobody
ever by my side by the wayside to the wastelands
from our daytime to end of sands then cut me off
yo head is mine my wretched fingers stuff the contraband.
Polluted soul anguished filled motivation placed to
meet the angels cores of a million strangers
final bout armegeddon take your swords hand to hand
the flowers saddened ripped of its purity the hangers.
Step lacking the basics functions humanity here
take my pride my deer ghetto functions use it for
your instincts you know what you can handle 
take a sip go live in the vividly unimaginable reality
hunting at a distance.

If you strong fret yet dont mean you'll survive get aboard
the view and see it laugh if you cant fanthom the grasshoper
hops leaves the world of teachings left the master to follow
with his family flowers on the ground, black gowns, and preeching.
My reason for speaking I have no one to confide in defintely
a universal purpose we yern to cope till we vibe in. Bob N
N weavin neglect but its thrown at my neck all around in a bubble
I'm in trouble they huddle for sex with my brain my sane
my revolutionary goals swatted down in drains locked up
struggle while restrained.
I'm in wrong lanes of depression to keep the murder locked
up in a safe, the murder of the light through my eyes
deputy came home say they couldnt find a body speaking
from my pores sweats dont have time to think when you
get conclusions you realize the time you spent abandoned
at shore while they practicing fusion.
Left a hommie in the dark it wont start his head filled with
demons entity ripped it apart.

**** the page im spilling my guts so it dont come
back and haunt me when the lava fills to high
searching for things i cant grasp my hands deerly
beloved sawed you off after I ran. I
slit my wrist choppin my body apart looking
like cheddar by the time i get through weapin
and sobbing blood written in a sos letter.

Bad influince to other membranes? not but i'll never know
the answer, i'm dismissed before G can even get close
dip myslef in the hocus pocus maybe they'll accept if I offer
them tricks the whole
world seems against me except a few few i find true never to meet
on the wrong side of this ball of blues soaked,
who knew we was born to live alone kicking dirt out the ocean
find where the wirpool belonged it swormed me through.

Life thinks it's slick, I never missed it's step stalking in the rearview.


----------



## yorijiko (Oct 23, 2011)

Final Relapse: "sensation"
by ~Naxul (you can find this on my dA)

it is a sensation, which i adore
merely a guilty pleasure, nothing more.
unable to suppress these tremors,
i scramble on the floor.

searching for treasure only so fine,
i grip it to my breast--, consider taking a breath one last time.
shaking my senses and whirling my temper,
i decide i'll only tamper
just this time.

as i pull from this day
the stone in my breast dissolves away.
the sensation begins...
and the pain is only within
my control--once again

now i too fade away,
admiring my work.
making a promise to god
no more, no more.


----------



## odicepaul (Jul 20, 2009)

:teeth something about life
living with stress and strife
becomes a stipend for misery
as I look back at my history
I become more prone to pain
on my pants I leave poop stains
my friends run away
Yet I still live another day:boogie


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Let me give a fresh breathe to the air I've got somethin to share
though them evils want nothing but war I intend to wrap it up and slap 
it down bring victory to mines let us shine erupt I declare!
Bounderies on top of bounderies S***! it aint fair cuffing my
5 knuckles stuffing into my lair, reddish eyes when I come out
the house they call me a demon you yourself have qualities to pair.
I need a job homeless is lurking around the corner I see it's shadow
managed duck one close call playing possem the stiff is on us.
Having no way provide a living maybe now till then one sided folks
will understand you gotta do what you gotta do to feed your
familiy cus when green paper blocks you its the end of your 
unfortunate life span.
Still got to look up cooking bread crumbs sprinkle cheese
throw ketchup on it call it pizza, its not the time to dwell
on the bad hand pursue the mission blessed for breathing 
even more if you reach her.
Desperate avenue many flaws not to many sane claws but good
intentions, realize the world we walk is one of the specialist things
of all others seem to praise tension.
When you say you got nothing theres always somethin you forgot to mention.


----------



## Siertes (Oct 27, 2011)

*A Feather Dances*

Her gaze upon the morning sky
a feather drifted slow and sly
Traversed the wind, towards the ground
Down to the girl, standing profound

Her arm outstretched, to change the path
Of one feather, in windswept bath
And change it did, it whipped around
Her slender arm, a new path found

It danced around her shoulders fair
And tip toed lightly on her hair
The girl moved not, as feather played
As to maintain the path she laid

A gale came forth as if to try
To reclaim feather, cast it high
But shielded by the steadfast grace
of saintly figure, held its place

With gale now gone, it danced about
Now heading downwards on a route
that led it round a shapely dress
still as the girl, it does impress

And further to the ground below
The feather ventures, to and fro 
Its journey over, soon to be
It tickles toes as if to see

If gracious friend, it made this day
Would laugh and cry, and prolong play
But stationary, she remained
The feather's effort all in vain.

And now, it seems, the feather found
its resting place upon the ground
Its dancing done, as if to sleep
It lays quite still, right at the feet

Of one such girl, of unknown might
Still gazing upon azure heights
For looking at the heavens glow
The only light this statue knows...


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

_Refuge from death in your eyes we picked the fruit,_
_hold dispute, we got the loot, gather the troups, head_
_away but Tag-along will shoot all begging mercy in our cries_
_through the roof down to the punishment reluctent to_
_admit knowing damn well their gonna publish it gullable_
_fronting if you believe red targets arch your running tip._​
_Gathering sheep I ask for protection whilest my back is_
_open, foes turn U's from Utah to Cali giving way to one local_
_motion. Gather my herd down the cliff wondering how this_
_will help our crisis look at the rocks foundationed and_
_earthly sharp one dive wouldn't up my families dept charts __in the slightest._
_At a road without lights I dont even know_
_where the f*** I am, give me a hint somebody spare me_
_a 1 dime, yes i'll help you build a dam._​
_They dont give compassion lady died on the streets _
_while they walked her lungs asking took a silver to her_
_skin painted the pavement burgany rapped by the trashcan._
_If there was a lesson to learn i'm glad I dropped out when_
_I did, lose that turn I'll gladly take shake n bake i'll stand_
_firm watch yall dig._
_You wont control what is me Castle will straight launch on you_
_laughable loose connection out of your invision I got the_
_contastrophy outlet adaptable._​
_California sikers heres the pliers go meet the riders they'll_
_help suicidal courses taken no refund, no pay required._
_Guess i'm off to the bushes again lay pillow speak to myself,_
_dont play cards was never given any when I was delt so I make_
_my own named them help._
_Wisdom guided me through the years capsule concealed_
_with em came along hectic nights I see things in this modern_
_life you wont sleep well knowing them to be revealed._
_Hidden behind a mask with a hoddie in summertime highs_
_lava's humming is the temperature my people relevant is whats last._​


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Lyrics I dump fast like ex lax then puff pass tha spice
A dumb *******s life wit thoughts of mask wearin deliverin' afterlifes ..
I've been in it since Hammer and Ice
Insain in tha membrain Cypress Hill jammin tha mic leavin' standards to live by ..
Lyrically imaginative till half of tha kids rap to tha **** till fire starts invading like arson//
Inspired by they fav-o-rite artist to write rhymes or poetry
Sit in they room livin' in gloom prayin for a light shine to glow and be tha insperation to innvoate a pysched mind exploding free//
I done said it a million times it's tha flow in me that no can see ha
Narsisitic believe me, partly gifted but greezy
Give me a booth-tha cheese and I'll **** on it easy
I wont look in tha mirror and laugh at tha life
That anxiety's prayed upon like over half of tha time
So wit that said, I know it sound dumb profound
Life is a circle .. What goes around comes around ..


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

*The Little One*

.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

The Elf King

Who is riding so late on a night so wild?
A father is riding and carrying his child.
He holds the boy tight as he rides through the storm,
He grips him safely, he keeps him warm.

What's wrong boy, why do you hide your face?-
Oh father, the Elf King's in that dark place!
Oh don't you see him, his robe and his crown?- 
My son, it's the mists as the night comes down.-

"My dear child, come away with me!
Our games together, what games they'll be!
On the shore there are flowers, fine colours untold;
My mother will clothe you in cloth of gold."

Oh father, oh father, oh can you not hear
What the Elf King is whispering into my ear? -
Hush, hush now, my son, all's well now, what's wrong?
It's the wind in the dry leaves singing it's song.-

"Sweet boy, will you come, will you come my way?
My daughters shall wait on you night and day,
When it's dark, my daughters will dance in a ring,
You'll sleep when they rock you, you'll sleep when they sing."

Oh father, oh father, do you not see
The Elf King's daughters looking at me?- 
I see them, my son, I see all that's there:
It's the old willow-trees and their long grey hair.-

"I love you, your beauty has wakened my lust;
Little boy, I'll take you by force if I must."
Oh father, oh father, don't let me go!
The Elf King has caught me, he hurts me so!-

The father shudders, he rides on fast,
With the poor moaning child he gets home at last,
He reaches his home with trouble and dread,
With the boy in his arms; but the boy is dead." -Goethe


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Words were made to be spoken but like
hommie told me some cant stand to handle
if I chose to limit myself it'd be bad for my health
killing me softly theres nothing left but hope and candles.
Soon to be blown by the wind even when my family
try to help me still stuck caught by the fence one shoe lace
pierced enough to hold me back gaurds rough me up
tears from their own eyes fly splatter my shame its a damn shame my pain
gathers up and build more mental then I could ever grasp, floor it
the ship to much momentuim crashlanding bang.
Lifting is the easy part its more concern of how you'll land
will you hurt? will you die? Face in dirt? Or will you stand?
So many questions no answers ask the future he's the tutor
if your lusting he'll tamper with your feelings not wanting 
you to be a looser.
Life is deeper then the means no one can comprehend
so we make our books live by what we were taught
young to teen after green sometimes theres no other choice
but to be a crook yet manage to stay keen.
Open my eyes to a world spinning after me myself unorginize
my steps try for the center I keep stumbling my dinner spelt
another night losing sight of the winnings.
Lossed all hope how can I cope? Whats this, a golden ticket
wow, certificate for the new ship whole, another damn try to hold afloat.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

"Eating Together" by Li-Young Lee

In the steamer is the trout
seasoned with slivers of ginger,
two sprigs of green onion, and sesame oil.
We shall eat it with rice for lunch,
brothers, sister, my mother who will
taste the sweetest meat of the head,
holding it between her fingers
deftly, the way my father did
weeks ago. Then he lay down
to sleep like a snow-covered road
winding through pines older than him,
without any travelers, and lonely for no one.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

My favorite poem of all time:

The Love-Song of J. Alfred Prufrock

By T.S. Eliot

Let us go then, you and I, 
When the evening is spread out against the sky 
Like a patient etherized upon a table; 
Let us go, through certain half-deserted streets, 
The muttering retreats 
Of restless nights in one-night cheap hotels 
And sawdust restaurants with oyster-shells: 
Streets that follow like a tedious argument 
Of insidious intent 
To lead you to an overwhelming question. . . 10 
Oh, do not ask, "What is it?" 
Let us go and make our visit.

In the room the women come and go 
Talking of Michelangelo.

The yellow fog that rubs its back upon the window-panes 
The yellow smoke that rubs its muzzle on the window-panes 
Licked its tongue into the corners of the evening 
Lingered upon the pools that stand in drains, 
Let fall upon its back the soot that falls from chimneys, 
Slipped by the terrace, made a sudden leap, 20 
And seeing that it was a soft October night 
Curled once about the house, and fell asleep.

And indeed there will be time 
For the yellow smoke that slides along the street, 
Rubbing its back upon the window-panes; 
There will be time, there will be time 
To prepare a face to meet the faces that you meet; 
There will be time to murder and create, 
And time for all the works and days of hands 
That lift and drop a question on your plate; 30 
Time for you and time for me, 
And time yet for a hundred indecisions 
And for a hundred visions and revisions 
Before the taking of a toast and tea.

In the room the women come and go 
Talking of Michelangelo.

And indeed there will be time 
To wonder, "Do I dare?" and, "Do I dare?" 
Time to turn back and descend the stair, 
With a bald spot in the middle of my hair- 40 
[They will say: "How his hair is growing thin!"] 
My morning coat, my collar mounting firmly to the chin, 
My necktie rich and modest, but asserted by a simple pin- 
[They will say: "But how his arms and legs are thin!"] 
Do I dare 
Disturb the universe? 
In a minute there is time 
For decisions and revisions which a minute will reverse.

For I have known them all already, known them all; 
Have known the evenings, mornings, afternoons, 50 
I have measured out my life with coffee spoons; 
I know the voices dying with a dying fall 
Beneath the music from a farther room. 
So how should I presume?

And I have known the eyes already, known them all- 
The eyes that fix you in a formulated phrase, 
And when I am formulated, sprawling on a pin, 
When I am pinned and wriggling on the wall, 
Then how should I begin 
To spit out all the butt-ends of my days and ways? 60 
And how should I presume?

And I have known the arms already, known them all- 
Arms that are braceleted and white and bare 
[But in the lamplight, downed with light brown hair!] 
Is it perfume from a dress 
That makes me so digress? 
Arms that lie along a table, or wrap about a shawl. 
And should I then presume? 
And how should I begin?
. . . . .

Shall I say, I have gone at dusk through narrow streets 70 
And watched the smoke that rises from the pipes 
Of lonely men in shirt-sleeves, leaning out of windows? . . .

I should have been a pair of ragged claws 
Scuttling across the floors of silent seas.
. . . . .

And the afternoon, the evening, sleeps so peacefully! 
Smoothed by long fingers, 
Asleep . . . tired . . . or it malingers, 
Stretched on the floor, here beside you and me. 
Should I, after tea and cakes and ices, 
Have the strength to force the moment to its crisis? 80 
But though I have wept and fasted, wept and prayed, 
Though I have seen my head (grown slightly bald) brought in upon a platter, 
I am no prophet-and here's no great matter; 
I have seen the moment of my greatness flicker, 
And I have seen the eternal Footman hold my coat, and snicker, 
And in short, I was afraid.

And would it have been worth it, after all, 
After the cups, the marmalade, the tea, 
Among the porcelain, among some talk of you and me, 
Would it have been worth while, 90 
To have bitten off the matter with a smile, 
To have squeezed the universe into a ball 
To roll it toward some overwhelming question, 
To say: "I am Lazarus, come from the dead, 
Come back to tell you all, I shall tell you all" 
If one, settling a pillow by her head, 
Should say, "That is not what I meant at all. 
That is not it, at all."

And would it have been worth it, after all, 
Would it have been worth while, 100 
After the sunsets and the dooryards and the sprinkled streets, 
After the novels, after the teacups, after the skirts that trail along the floor- 
And this, and so much more?- 
It is impossible to say just what I mean! 
But as if a magic lantern threw the nerves in patterns on a screen: 
Would it have been worth while 
If one, settling a pillow or throwing off a shawl, 
And turning toward the window, should say: 
"That is not it at all, 
That is not what I meant, at all." 110
. . . . .

No! I am not Prince Hamlet, nor was meant to be; 
Am an attendant lord, one that will do 
To swell a progress, start a scene or two 
Advise the prince; no doubt, an easy tool, 
Deferential, glad to be of use, 
Politic, cautious, and meticulous; 
Full of high sentence, but a bit obtuse; 
At times, indeed, almost ridiculous- 
Almost, at times, the Fool.

I grow old . . . I grow old . . . 120 
I shall wear the bottoms of my trousers rolled.

Shall I part my hair behind? Do I dare to eat a peach? 
I shall wear white flannel trousers, and walk upon the beach. 
I have heard the mermaids singing, each to each.

I do not think they will sing to me.

I have seen them riding seaward on the waves 
Combing the white hair of the waves blown back 
When the wind blows the water white and black.

We have lingered in the chambers of the sea 
By sea-girls wreathed with seaweed red and brown 130 
Till human voices wake us, and we drown.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Mentality enter galaxies far from tha Milky Way
Started surgin' for surgens psychiatry from tha sin I lay
Was Welterweightin' tha Heavyweight 
Knew was growin' inside
I thought tha pill would lower my pride
Ruin my life
Little did I know I could go far
Instead of being stuck in tha stars
I wanna be tha person rehearsin certain strategicle stratagies
Eagle sight, feel tha fight
In tha blood my annatomy
A lot of it's a f*ckin catastrophy
But I gotta stick wit it-have to see
Future talents that grasp me
Never was tha master but after
Seein' what I see I have to be over it knowin' I'm cold as space in tha solar system so no missin oppurtunties knockin'//


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

its a pause on learning cus these bills concerning
looking one way then realize my heart was in a different place,
hunting no trace things I once dreamed camouflaged got me looking
i'm shooked got me lunging through windows to find the body
pale gone there was no mistake.
Now i'm stretching buggin for money just one j.o.b get
me some nectar supply the dough treat help the bloodline flow,
but theres so many people out of work no secured wealth dying
crawling to the offices beggin but the man saying wait/hold/ no, lying hoe.
Went down town scooping for work with the sun on my back got me burnt
askin for application but the lady wouldn't hand it to me
saying they only do online I looked it wasn't there hawked
the place before I went back home she dished them out saying it
was mandatory. 
hold up, went back in to confront her hear her
excuses show me the dueces saying "they're out of stock i'm out of luck."
Wont be any till tuesday I found it amusing because my neighbor
came home chalkin it up with my pops saying getting one was like cruising.
i'm blessed I've got an oppertunity to use my ability elsewhere
got through the interview on a potential up and moving.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

This life's long .. Illegal and spice's gone
My soon to be wife's gone, Tragety accepting
Blessed enough to know and see my family never left me
It's like I slip and slide tha slopes trip me an hide my hopes
Steady ready for progression but I never learned tha lesson to relax and sit back ..
So tha stories I tell dwell into tha mental realm
Of a mother f*cker exited learnin' to be himself
So many try to help but I'm skippin my practice
To selfish and stubborn to ever listen to that sh*t
This is sinister acts dog I never would fraud
Untill my hands connect knees crouch and plant lookin up to tha heavenly gods for any type of answer//
To rid my body of any cancerous cells
Tha stinch of death to a manic was never handled too well
I predicted what I found
Face first in tha dirt wit tha vision an tha sound
Of a minister who clowns
Wipe tha dirt from my shoulders an I'll flip tha sh*t around ..


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

My first attempt at a sonnet. It's pretty crappy.

I walk with my face turned to the ground
I see blades of grass moving in and out of focus
An incongruous sign of spring—a single crocus
I don’t want to know what’s coming, and I ignore its terrible sound
So I will not flower, I, the color of spring rain
And I hide my body in the earth again and again
A million identical leaves hang in the air
They will never reach the bottom of the chasm, or ever rest there
I know what waits for me though I claim to be ignorant
I have seen its sleeping form lie undisturbed in the valley
I have learned to be silent as I helplessly wait for it
I have figured out how to ignore logical fallacy
Another copy of my body, just waiting to be roused
From hibernation and take over what now lies fallow


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

My second attempt at a sonnet. It is also crappy.

My Body is a disused building
With broken windows that let in the cold
My Mind will have none of it, so it floats away to old
Cities with clean streets lined with children.
Today my Heart banged out a protest song
As I ran uphill and my Mind kept up along
But my Body would have none of it, it went on strike
And I fell in an alley like a neuron’s interstices
Even as I lay in the soot and the grime with the
Stress clinging to my Body like slime
My Mind split off and eloped with my Heart
And they are no longer together, they are officially Apart
It’s all I can do to watch as all three mend
And hope that they come to terms with each other again


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

whatsername75 said:


> *The Facebook Sonnet*
> 
> Welcome to the endless high-school
> Reunion. Welcome to past friends
> ...


now that's a good sonnet!

Here's a poem by Rafael Campo I like:

Imagine death. No fun. No poetry.
No further arguments with relatives.
No work to do. No boring life to live.
Imagine, death: like making pottery
Or writing eulogies, it takes some skill
To do it passably. Like argument,
It needs resistance to be shaped against.
Like relatives you fight the urge to kill,
You know you won't. Like work, there's never less
Of it. Imagine: death is almost life.
Except it's fascinating, like a knife.
You lose yourself just staring at the edge.
You lose yourself and suddenly you're not
Alive, you're dying and for fun you try
To write your eulogy. You tell some lies,
Pretend you're wry and brave. Imagine that.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

A short poem by Dante Alighieri my, favourite poet, ever. From his book, which is a story interspersed with poems: "New Life".

To every noble heart and captive soul
Who comes across this sonnet which I write,
That they may tell me what they think of it,
My compliments through Love, lord of us all!

Already the third hour was almost over,
That time when all the stars are shining bright,
When unexpectedly Love came in sight,
Whose memory alone fills me with horror.

Yet love seemed happy, holding in one hand
This heart of mine, while in it's arms he had
Madonna wrapped in cloth, and sleeping sound.

Then he awakened her, and reverently 
Fed her my blazing heart. She was afraid.
I watched him weeping as he went away -Dante Alighieri


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

ThaGreat's elated ereasin hate'n catchin motivation I'm blessed
So play your playstation and stress
While I'm swimmin in wait .. F8ck makin' a mess of tha site
I'm take'n tha stress out my life .. wit help ..
Style is wild, doubt
You can even see me cause I'm guagin' your eyes out
I'm rowdy my minds blank, cloudy from live dank
Sour and Sweet Tooth I peeped it and leaped too it
.. Now I arived skank my **** will go hard, mack
.. Kickin' a wicked free like sixty some yards back
.. Or hittin tha sticky trees I'm filthy and scarred, slashed
.. So witness my sh*t an please don't pick from my bars Jack


----------



## odicepaul (Jul 20, 2009)

*Not a poet*

*I'm not a poet
I'm not even a poet
I set in dis-positioned spoiled pity
I spell with suppressed loathing and fear 
Jaws clinched** Teeth all gritty*
*I'm just a dreadful looser
nothing to claim, no one to blame
To this post I leave my shame
not even a poem to my name
:teeth
*


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Insperation tactical method held up by robbers 
gunning kidnapped surrounded humming keep my head​
placed I wont adapt so head buntin leak their face​
of throbbers scruntchin.​
Complete to appreciate life for what it is ​
no matter what it aint unless it cant hold​
then theres obviously a problem we got to teach the young​
so the babies future can maintain from stains of them painful woes.​
Dollar after dollar getting stripped from our home​
our sucrity gone muturity full grown cause of the mission​
seek and secure the shelter gift when theres spare time then check the dome.​
Humans can caculate their judgement on me twice​
I wont give a fuss I sleep in the daytime bust through​
sturdy walls witch limit your vision and your little mind​
shed you some real light..... now go on​


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Down every alley people weepin what they sow
aboard the ship with master cruising both way hunting
no remorse piercing through skin gapping holes bigger
then the heart defiling the essence barely breathing
when hunted back thy scared of crow.​
I pop in of and on just to let you feel 
deliever stories of lifetimes past, present and yet to reveal
each side different stories all come to one united point
rested, dislocated or broken like skeleton joints but the truths concealed.​
Issues all around i'm blindly trending mental
unhealthy get away contaigus come back why thou forsake me
must I turn up the Earth to rid of those who hate me? 
I've got 5 corners scattered in a maze we rentals.
Bats crawling around the room looking for cheddar
mice rolling through skies in private jets
money flowing crowns gifted dummies stand on eachother
from the ground to lift it in stormy wheather next
thing you know the tower of bodies give way
falling down dying killed by the hour
rat looking down full grown from the flight
hits the bed demands for better hight to rid it's
sight from that night let em pick their own flowers.​
Looking in the way of destruction swept under rugs
so many meters enough bodies if they werent decayed
stretch out to Pluto saddened cold I distance myself
knew people but no few know today. hey
it's not all that bad consider myself in this fake reality
figure out not much is true alot of bull***t covered
by fly b****es wanna persuade leave me out to starve
and got it made thats the world how its ruled.​


----------



## ermor90 (Oct 22, 2011)

*In the ruins there was a child
*　

Grown up out of balance, Grown up out of place
Chaos was what to come, Over time would replace
Inner beautiful landscapes that turned into space
　

Pull his clothes off,
He still knew his heart
Rip his skin off,
Avoid to drift apart
Claw his flesh off,

He was nude with the art
　

Manliness lost the armor
The worst disappointment of all
Over the time he withered
Left with really nothing
Everything, 
Everything ripped off
　

He was broke,

He was lost

He was found,

He was clean
　

Clean of all the accessories,
That have made him this scam

Clean of all the accessories,
That once made him a man
　
Now with nothing but necessities,
He could see his own fault

'Cos with nothing but necessities, 
He could no longer be adult
　

His great stature collapsed in ruins, 
He died and fell apart
But after all the dust laid down,
He could still hear his heart
　

And all that was left in the ruins, 
Saved by this art
Was a child so young, 
He could get his new start


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

"The Emperor of Ice Cream" by Wallace Stevens

Call the roller of big cigars,
The muscular one, and bid him whip
In kitchen cups concupiscent curds.
Let the wenches dawdle in such dress
As they are used to wear, and let the boys
Bring flowers in last month's newspapers.
Let be be finale of seem.
The only emperor is the emperor of ice-cream.

Take from the dresser of deal.
Lacking the three glass knobs, that sheet
On which she embroidered fantails once
And spread it so as to cover her face.
If her horny feet protrude, they come
To show how cold she is, and dumb.
Let the lamp affix its beam.
The only emperor is the emperor of ice-cream.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

fredbloggs02 said:


> A short poem by Dante Alighieri my, favourite poet, ever. From his book, which is a story interspersed with poems: "New Life".
> 
> To every noble heart and captive soul
> Who comes across this sonnet which I write,
> ...


I enjoyed reading that. We're learning a bit about sonnets right now in my poetry class.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

trendyfool said:


> I enjoyed reading that. We're learning a bit about sonnets right now in my poetry class.


I enjoyed The Love-Song Of J. Alfred Prufrock. Keep posting them up here. It's like a battlefield have you noticed!? Rappers v poets lol. There's a suspended terror in poetry. It holds me in the moment, forces me to act inside it in a tunnel with the hero. Often, I've found, poems only flow in one direction.. A single thought. That's all someone with Sa need really, I think. When your head is swimming with anxiety and infinite choices every which way.. Just one thought you feel the strongest, never look back. Poetry is the morality of the moment to me, it breaks apprehension. That, is probably why you hear stories of the tragic poet murderer or terrorist. When I find someone who feels near strongly as me, strong in the ways that do me harm, it's soothing to the soul or it brings you into adrenaline you need by making the whole world heavier. It leaves me with hope.... or at least less lonely. I've been reading a lot recently.

Do you get to choose what poems you study? 
The online course I'm doing, they're forcing WW1 poetry down my throat.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

To A Woman Passing

Around me roared the nearly deafening street.
Tall, slim, in mourning, in majestic grief,
A woman passed me, with a splendid hand
Lifting and swinging her festoon and hem;

Nimble and stately statuesque of leg.
I, shaking like an addict, from her eye,
Black sky, spawner of hurricanes, drank in
Sweetness that fascinates, pleasure that kills.

One lightning flash...then night! Sweet fugitive
Whose glance has made me suddenly reborn,
Will we not meet again this side of death?

Far from this place! too late! never perhaps!
Neither one knowing where the other goes,
O you I might have loved, as well you know!-Baudelaire

A lot of sadomasochism and pure eroticism in Baudelaire's poetry. This is my favourite of his, if not the only of his that won't get me banned or censored hopefully.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Dusk

Sweet evening comes, friend of the criminal,
Like an accomplice with a light footfall;
The sky shuts on itself as though a tomb,
And man turns beast within his restless room.

O evening, night, so wished for by the one
Whose honest, weary arms can say: We've done
Our work today!-The night will bring relief 
To spirits who consume themselves with grief,
The scholar who is bowed with heavy head,
The broken worker falling into bed
Meanwhile corrupting demons of the air
Slowly wake up like men of great affairs,
And, flying, bump our shutters and our eaves.
Against the glimmerings teased by the breeze
Old prostitution blazes in the streets;
She opens out her nest-of-ants retreat;
Everywhere she clears the secret routes,
A stealthy force preparing for a coup;
She moves within this city made by mud,
A worm who steals from man his daily food.
One hears the hissing kitchens close at hand
The playhouse screech, the blaring of the band.
The tables at the inns where gamesmen sport
Are full of swindlers, ****s, and all their sort.
Robbers who show no pity to their prey
Get ready for their nightly work-a-day
Of cracking safes and deftly forcing doors,
To live a few days more and dress their *****s.

Collect yourself, my soul, in this grave time,
And shut out all this clamour from the slime.
This the time of sick men's sharpest pain!
Black night will grab their throats; they cry in vain,
And finish out their fate in common grave;
The hospital is filled with gaps. They have
No further need to think of evenings spent
At freshside-the fragrant soup, the friend.

But most of them have never known the call
Of friendly hearth, have never lived at all!-Baudelaire


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Crazy as a crack withdrawln baby in tha e-mer-gen-c
Beavers teath how I chew a beat down mean sounded like he found thee queen diamond cheatin on him in tha bed grindin'//
Heated up like I was red
Rhymin' words I can turn silence into angry rage
Been a baby way too long
Hay whos wrong baby stomp on me like rake'n lawns
Laundry disposal then over gotta little cleaner
Bottle wit tha Beam or Jacky Daniels demons
Nathaniel goe's crazy so save me god please!
Pay me my due my fee's lately i'm ruining
Wait, but tha innocence from a little sense got me in tha ditch poppin on a pill clockin on a b***//
When will it stop, sin been in knots, enter tha opportunity
Sh*t, get tha proper unity
I rip from tha stars .. Moon you see me wit a light gloomy breeze
Won't, care if I brag, moon shoes thee american flag
Ego wit tha hairier nads, Geez those are tha burial bags
.. Zip that bag up .. Hit that bad s**t
Then, for-get about it when you leave
She is, gonna call you cause she needs
.. gotta stop ..


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

divided in the crowd community as the blue owl
howls for unity the colony bows 
i'm hollering deep inside but voices lay dormant
no utility a hornet without wings engulfs me spiritualy piled,
cued in when the sun had ate the ship
few puffs then off into the fog eternity tipped
regreting the log tossing and turning forgetting
my cause and burning the sobs in a ferm loss dip.
it woke me up settle and free set the decorations
saddle the future bean about to sprout reincarnated
growing spree when my vision blured I tried to chase it
ran to a second dream
battle and torn it ripped me apart my heart scattered
and worn and this cliffs yapping my mind
whenever the wheather is warm i'll whip me some
hazard batter the storm intend to blowup the collosal binds.
The negative delt its best hand i'm still looking for some
positive playing hearts where the symbol is pentalized
so many times tried to rip it out and dart dont know
if i'm influenced by the devil if playing his part 
no Rebel His own and so shall them busters recognize.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Erm, I tried writing a prose poem:


You’ve been brought to this place because things out there weren’t
Working out. You were drinking too much, too late and night, and
We felt you needed a change. So we disguised ourselves as black crows, and
We picked you up by the scruff of your neck, before you knew what was 
Happening. Now you’re lying asleep on a large bed in a room with a few
Victorian-style accoutrements. When you wake up, you will probably scream
At the sight of us in our most comfortable forms. Then you will have many
Questions you will want to ask of yourself. You will be too scared to answer them.
But we’ll draw them out of you, and you will have all your answers,
In due time.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

The hues of his love eradicate my hurt
and color the core of my cognition
for without his carefully crafted touch
my being would surely wither away

He instills a perpetual curiosity
that brushes the empty grooves of my brain
eternally enmeshing my muddled mind
into his ideal state of ingenuity

I immerse into his gentle gaze
stroke the softness of his skin
and my heart distends indefinitely
around my solitary buoys of bone

O surreptitious love
circulating with sudden fervor,
enrapturing my ever heavy heart
into a secure spot for further growth


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

_No more contribution laying low just to figure humanity_
_praying for those corps bottled and torched scattered_
_with no remorse sad for none gladly._
_Whose to give pity stuck in blood clott raining on ones face_
_having witnesses around turning shoulders and operaters _
_choosing race._
_Woke up with devious intentions full throttled controlled my_
_actions give no f***s hell detention suspicious of trust_
_bomb ticking pat sin._

_Red nails climbing out depressive holes and fail take a full look at my life _
_wanna bail but told if tailed so cold no skies i'd be stuck under in permenent yells_
_and fright._
_I recollect my thoughts having seconds on even caring i'm daring_
_soul attacthed to what feels like fualt at whole like a soul immitted_
_to paint on a wall tearing._
_Sometimes I feel a little happy and curious if things might turn out alright_
_only to find a mine behind the pot of gold and my axis thrown way out of sight._

_Pluto fights back but they get worried call in reinforcement have the whole gang_
_afraid of my resielience treat em like escorts my payments freedom and refuge_
_when roofs rain._
_The whole company plot against me hold on to your boots so when I lift you_
_your jaw and mind will be the only things you'll have to search dig one less issue._

_Hike thats 5, 10, 15 carrying demons to the 20 they aggrivated out of the crowd_
_i'm taking blows still on the feet a soilder shows no defeat truley see._
_Bust one in the eyes now they leaking you couldnt tell by how they red_
_furious give em a head I picked up from the 5 yard line so serious this daily routine_
_seeking._
_Juke the last line of defense nothing but green pastures and daylight before me_
_just before I enter fire flames fuel up lanes die as waves engulf me wholey._
_One last action to give just before we pass __get across the goal_
_roar "demon you may decintagrate body but you'll never take my soul hoe."_


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Poetry you know I love you wanna hug you touch and rub you
F*** and rush you till you never wanna leave
Better call at three, I'ma be a mean ..
Prick b**** if it ever doesn't ring
This sh*t is a wedding golden ring
Spent too much time wit you so I'm givin' you my gift of a life
B*** if survived this will be mine fixed to a time
Clock work momma listen and find tha beauty you define
Trip and you'll find fists up inside ribs an yo eyes till you get find crippled alive//
All I ever do I hear you
Wanna listen to you and be near you
Craft you like a cheese statue
Animate you and jus be that dude
That has you jus snatched you and stashed you away
Swallow on tha key never let you free
So you mine forever for rhyme'n clever inside my iris
Wit more hard sh*t than finding diamond mines b**** haha


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Jeff Goldblum invoked this great Hopkins poem on Conan tonight after noting how "dappled" Conan's hands looked. :lol


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

_Later Life_ 17, by Christina Rossetti

Something this foggy day, a something which
Is neither of this fog nor of today,
Has set me dreaming of the winds that play
Past certain cliffs, along one certain beach,
And turn the topmost edge of waves to spray:
Ah pleasant pebbly strand so far away,
So out of reach while quite within my reach,
As out of reach as India or Cathay!
I am sick of where I am and where I am not,
I am sick of foresight and of memory,
I am sick of all I have and all I see,
I am sick of self, and there is nothing new;
Oh weary impatient patience of my lot!--
Thus with myself: how fares it, Friends, with you?


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

*A moment past*

A moment past

Amongst towering corporate fortresses
Dusk's hoarse gasps suck the hues from all surfaces.
Drained greyness.

A ghost, I drift. Scuffing eternal pavements
Indifferent, alone.
Vacant stares leave glass fronted restaurants
Hunched shoulders defend, expressionless.
It seems God himself has left this place, chased by shadow.

But you see me
and walk that great divide, crossing the chasm.
Your arm reaches, passes through me, inside. 
Soft hand melting into the ice encasing it. You touch my soul.
A silvery tear streaks my cheek, for I feel your warmth
Your gift is so precious, my friend.
Thank you.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

*Deprived and Suspisions*

_Running and dodging for saftey cus these influences_
_near and the reaper's dealing have a woe feeling_
_bonding with my shadows fear coping Haties. Please dont make me._
_Have a heart but I see misery's deaf with no chest_
_just a vessel void consuming scorching devil_
_killing amussing of the young ole Rebel._

_Heat seekers the time of month where they all floss_
_periods dance with you for free hit you with a_
_bumerang of regret back and forth with no retreat._

_Smoking in the skies the only place where may be able_
_to find peace before the day, pave way wont let go_
_try to get a piece before I die. Is it suicide_
_sent on a mission with no directions to go?_
_pigs and elephants, snakes, wolves our enemies_
_while haters blend wont show._
_But i'll sit back and roll have a sturdy guard eye_
_out for friendly if they pull any shady stunts in the tunnel_
_i'll make em glow._

_Keep a weapon pointed to myself while meditating_
_with a third eye surfing the sites so nothing_
_can creep onto me at night keep my head right when Hell is craiving._

_Maybe i'm hullosinating face to face been touched_
_how do you explain contact wide awake,_
_voices clear choices late holsters clear annihiliate_
_my fear one suicidal thought after a threat _
_made by somebody else in my skin_
_someone come and get these sins and stress._
_Munipulating wearing a dress just so it can get into yo flesh_
_pointed fingers gave you a leathal injection off to the next._
_Playing wall ball with grenades in my room soaked in gasoline_
_with candles lit always prepared for the worse and I'd rather_
_train then let my heart get scandled, just my ways._

_New day same old minutes progess to make change_
_with no profiet persue fortune while destinies blocking_
_and you cant bend it, so pray._


----------



## jockohomo (Nov 13, 2011)

*Maggot Death Bingo*

Rotting bags of meat
Putrescent flesh soup
buzzing flies orbit 
reeking skin stew
Liver spotted
Hairless sag
toothless pasty
pile of waste

Tenderloin puppets
strutting loudly
on collapseable 
stages

Self-assured
importance
while it all
burns

Crackling blazes
eat temporary
scenery & bit
players pretend
otherwise, grasping
greasy digits onto
any half-assed 
port in storm

Swelling black
skulls & puffed
out perforated
chests (I am
so great I am
so great every
body loves me
I am so great)
trumpeting big
plans to all
sundry skeletons
who toss maggot
confetti & bleat like
fat pink pigs
to the slaughter

Eager for some
even bigger swine
to tell them what
to do


----------



## jockohomo (Nov 13, 2011)

*Regurgitating Razors*

* Regurgitating razors, 
**the corporate conglomerate ensures*
*mass deference through magikal means.*
​ * "We have cornered the market on human capitulation," states grinning jackboot reps, sucking the marrow from aborted inner city fetuses. "Can any claim to resist our discount party line?"

*​ * "Sell us your crack babies into perpetual debt" they cry."We have here our next generation of paddy flippers, porn stars & patriotic paper pushers; throw another book on the fire & make us an offer we can't refuse."*
​ * And further down the dream front, through the billowing smoke, used rubbers & baby alligators, boob tubes broadcast high caloric intake (cathode ray yield), eager to advertise wares to market minded John Q. 'Choose your own adventure' goes the State of the Union: Ask not what you can do for MC country but what MCcountry can do for you. A bundle of sticks & a well-stocked portfolio do not a happy camper make.*


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Trippin ..
Once again pull a pen then I grin for a minute
Back to depression
Back for tha lesson
Strapped wit agression
That's in tha essence of tha mind
So don't ..
Act like it never happens or reminds
You ..
What you lack true it attacks you in tha back
People understand tha truth and tha facts
Do any math use you a graph
Or shut tha **** up snooze and relax
I'm loose mental high
White boy like a tooth dental shine
Hype joy wit tha roof lit
Givin ever single person two cents
Make it rain pennies dog I talk a lot of sh*t
Insain really but I'm not gone lock my lips
For tha pain rase in my mind isn't sun maid
Gotta lundge and escape run for tha gates
Jump them and race from tha discrace up in your face
Lookin in tha mirror **** it I hate Justin and Mason for tha way
Them punks would display such disrespect **** it I left 
Pumpin my chest like I needed air
I don't even care people look and stair
'Case of a bad flight grab your ammunition wit that had right
And defend **** witta grin, stail face
Anything that gets you in
Tail chase every fox bass up tha box
Boom boom she in trebble soon as face to face wit tha ****
Gotta feel tha sh*t, hate me or not
Cause my fabric was taken' from tha same f**kin cloth
So you tradors are not sain so jus stop
Playin tha game changin tha spots
So lyrically I'ma range like a glock
Till your heart beat stops and your face is in knots : )


----------



## Trmick (Nov 10, 2011)

This is probably my favorite poem. I'm not an expert on the subject, but this says a lot to me:

*Invictus*

_Out of the night that covers me,
Black as the pit from pole to pole,
I thank whatever gods may be
For my unconquerable soul._

_In the fell clutch of circumstance
I have not winced nor cried aloud.
Under the bludgeonings of chance
My head is bloody, but unbowed._

_Beyond this place of wrath and tears
Looms but the Horror of the shade,
And yet the menace of the years
Finds and shall find me unafraid._

_It matters not how strait the gate,
How charged with punishments the scroll,
I am the master of my fate:
I am the captain of my soul._

_-_William Ernest Henley


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*From "The Light of Faith" Edgar A. Guest*
*Dark Days---*
*Life has laughter in it,*
* Smiles and songs of glee,*
*But the care-free minute*
* Stays not constantly;*
*Cares will come to vex us,*
* Burdens we must bear,*
*Problems grave perplex us*
* As through life we fare.*

*Life has hours of duty,*
* Days of trial, too,*
*Ugliness and beauty*
*Age has wandered through;*
*Hills to climb and hollows*
* Where our feet may rest;*
*After pleasure, follows*
* Many a cruel test.*

*None forever dancing,*
* None forever sad;*
*Yesterday's romancing*
* Was a joy we had;*
*Now our hearts are aching *
* With the hurt of grief,*
*Shall we , God forsaking,*
* Falter in belief?*


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

its a hindi song bit its more like a poem.english traslation
*Song 'Main Aur Meri Tanhaai' from movie 'Silsila'.*

male-main aur meri tanhai aksar yeh baatein kartein hain 
i n my loneliness usually hve this conversation

tum hoti to keisa hota, tum yeh kehti, tum vo kehti 
how would it be at ur presence, u'd say this, u'd say that

tum is baat pe hairaan hoti, tum us baat pe kitni hasti 
u'd be shocked to hear this, u'd laugh to hear that

tum hoti to aisa hota, tum hoti to vaisa hota 
it would be like this if u'd be here, it would've been like that if u'd be here

main aur meri tanhai aksar ye baatein karte hain 
i n my loneliness usually hve this conversation

female- yeh kahaan aagaye hum 
where is this that we have come

yu hi saath saath chalte 
walking together for so long

teri baahon me hai jaanam mere jism-o-jaan pighalte 
in ur arms is where i see myself melting

yeh kahaan aagaye hum, yunhi saath saath chalte 
where is this that we have come, walking together for so long

male-yeh raat hai, yeh tumhaari zulfein khuli hui hai 
its the night which is ur open hair

hai chandni ya tumhari nazrein se meri raatein dhuli hui hai 
is it the moonlight or ur eyesight in which my night's set

yeh chand hai ya tumhara kangan 
is it the moon or ur bangle

sitaarein hai ya tumhara aanchal 
is it the stars or ur shawl

hawa ka jhonka hai ya tumhara badan ki khushboo 
is it the wind or the aroma of ur arms

yeh pattiyon ki sarsaraahat ke tumne chupke se kuch kaha hai 
the sound of these leaves tell me that u quietly said something

yeh sochta hoon main kab se gumsum 
i've been thinking quietly since then

ke jab ki mujhko bhi ye khabar hai 
that i'm aware of it too

ke tum nahi ho, kahin nahi ho 
that ur not around, not there at all

magar ye dil hai ke keh raha hai 
but this heart which is telling me

ke tum yahi ho, yahin kahin ho 
that ur here, somewhere around here

female- o, tu badan hai mein hu chaaya 
o, you are the arms, i am the shadows

tu na ho to main kahaan hoon 
if ur not there, where else can i be

mujhe pyar karne wala 
the one who loves me

tu jahaan hai mein vahaan hoon 
wherever u are, there i will be

hamein milna hi tha humdum 
we are destined to meet my soulmate

issi raah pe nikalte 
getting through the same road

yeh kahaan aagaye hum, yunhi saath saath chalte 
where is this that we have come, walking together for so long

female- mm, meri saans saans mehke koi bheena bheena chandan 
mm, every breath of mine smells the aroma of fresh turmeric

tera pyar chandni hai 
ur love is like the moonlight

mera dil hai jeise aangan 
my heart is like a home

koi aur bhi mulayam meri shaam dhalte dhalte 
something even smoother as my evening sets

ch:-

male- majbur ye haalaath idhar bhi hai, udar bhi 
impossible situation is present in this place too and there too

tanhai ki ek raat, idhar bhi hai udha bhi 
one lonely night is present here also, there also

kehne ko bahut kuch hai 
there are so many things to be told

magar kis se kahein hum 
but, to whom shall i say

kab tak yu hi khamosh rahein aur sahein hum 
till when can i stay silent and tolerate

dil kehta hai duniya ki har ek rasm utha de 
heart says that i should cross every tradition present in this world

deewar jo hum dono mein hai, aaj gira de 
break the wall between the both of us today

kyu dil me sulagte rahein 
why should we leave it in our hearts

logon ko bata de 
lets tell the people

haan humko mohabbath hai, mohabbath hai, mohabbath 
yes, we are in love, we are in love, love

ab dil mein yahi baath idhar bhi hai, udhar bhi 
now the same thoughts present in my heart are here also, there also

female- yeh kahaan aagaye hum 
where is this that we have come

yu hi saath saath chalte 
walking together for so long

ye kahaan aagaye hum 
where is this that we have come


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Little Spider,
Spins its web;
Weaves and waits...


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

Summer's touch
So soft and warm
Gives way to fall
Then Winter's scorn.

Darkness gives way to light
On a Winter's morn
Along comes spring
And we are reborn.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

"Speak" by Nickel Creek

Lyrics

Well I sat down next to a photograph 
Tried my best almost made her laugh 
She was my toughest crowd 
There in the way was a mountain up in the clouds 
Well I can't sleep and I'm not in love 
I can't speak without messing up 
Eye's tell of what's behind 
And hers showed the way to a long and lonely climb 
But through failure I'll proceed 
And she'll see how far I've come

[Chorus]
And it's you and me in the sun and sea 
I'll offer my arms to yours 
It seems to me, no mystery 
Well it isn't 
So I'll try hard to speak

Well I sat down next to a living hell 
Tried my best until I struck out 
Movement is not mine 
I stood in the way pretending that I was the vine 
But no failure will proceed from a mouth that drinks its wine

[Chorus]
And it's not me 
Not my sanctity 
These aren't my words to you 
It's all clear when it's not from here 
So clear 
So I'll try not to speak


----------



## scamp (May 26, 2010)

What great selections...I love poetry myself - reading and writing it.
Here's a great one I found recently: 


Outrageous Old Woman

I want to live to be
an outrageous old woman
who is never accused of being
an old lady

I want to live to have ten thousand lovers
in one love
one 70-year-long-loving-love

There are at least 
two of me

I want to get leaner and meaner
sharp edged
color of the ground
till I discorporate 
from sheer joy.

by Julia Kooken


----------



## CanILive (Nov 25, 2011)

Hhmmm.... Definition of life, threw my mind// Means oppurtunity, and have time// Not to rationalize, to decide// Or have that moment pass by//


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

*Emotions Dont Apply in Others*

_*Dangerous to the flesh winds of toxic convay my home*_
_*down aisle's of curiosity of a roulette flipping spirit yerns on my couch,*_
_*My life is stress, everywhere I go everywhere detests the soul*_
_*seeking for a pillow wiseman told me to build a bulletproof dome.*_
_*Loosing it slowly catch it bring it back and wonder why*_
_*who am I to cry death captures us all but I want someone to know me,*_
_*Spending most of my days clearing my mind so much history*_
_*i'm inffected near the core might need a casket for all of this misery.*_​
_*So furiously going though the piles as I'm deeper I recognize*_
_*how the crowd jumped the fence attempting to get me weaker,*_
_*Then surprise out the blue when they're lost cant find the road*_
_*smile in my face i'm so damned couldnt concentrate I help my foe rise.*_
_*Down the journey looking for a way out of the oasis*_
_*spotted up on a ship I cant swim he gotta roll down the ladder for me,*_
_*Spite my trust my hand held out untouched till the coast was clear of*_
_*any sort of humanity damning my sincere soley.*_​
_*Slamming my head to anything I could find but it wasnt sore*_
_*my heart even being abadoned by blood but no ones at the door,*_
_*Surrounded by emptiness it's actions speak to me and I concur*_
_*everything that it spoke gave me strength to endure.*_​
_*Sympathy rests dear in my dusted heart flamable if you try*_
_*I cant seem to help myslef even perfect screams damageable,*_
_*Little young brotha's dreams coming to reality*_
_*the madness shaking it's rear calling all nightmares make him commit suicide.*_
_*Fear stalking in blindsight whats clear never seems to act right*_
_*i'm searching lone loner catching feavers cus I never catch a break type.*_
_*Folding all the memories sneezing in my ear*_
_*guess i'm coping mad leo on the prowl making all the cemetaries,*_
_*Hear me dare me who the hells side you on?*_
_*calling me with the devil on the other side tapping my phone from Hell merry.*_​
_*Rebel swears at high odds given the chance*_
_*the madman dances round my head kills us together its a jog,*_
_*Those voices telling me do what I dont wanna do*_
_*so pointless so rude both choices leave me few stance.*_
_*Digging for gold in the body of ignored failure*_
_*always hitting rocks that keep me chasing my goals in a forever pursuit land*_
_*swerving an colliding my passions reviving dont matter if you shoot man I'm the child *_
_*of the one and only Savior, you can't damn that.*_
_*Give me the one option i'll take and dispute lurker*_
_*the time you see me your minds blinded, already dead*_
_*his colony follows filled shallow hollows designed to*_
_*be lined up before they can be saved its the murder.....*_
_*Can't be helped I really hate to see them beg *_
_*but i'm not the one who sold my soul for a burger.*_​


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

.. I can push and press look and stress but it's not gonna fit ..
Cause .. your in-security is tha death of us like Pac on tha strip
Feel like .. sockin tha ***** clockin her quick
Cause your mouth is jus not gonna quit talkin yer **** so peace 
I'll leave, alright?
You don't trust me then bye bye
Saw tha lust up in your eyes
Thought I wouldn't notice tha true **** you had disguesed
That ****'s ****ing disgusting still i'm *** ******* in your eye
Or that tat on tha back that you have 
.. **** it I got mine ..
So I'll leave witta smile wit out smoke suckin to get high
But aint not like I'm hurt baby I'm jus ****in gettin by ..


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

_So Settle in living but some times I give a f***_
_and want to pluck a few suckers from the dirt_
_digging up land to make you hurt to understand_
_you needn't worry you wouldn't be a fan if I told_
_you, my attitude needs to be twerked._
_Mood swinging paranoid mother****er depressed_
_in a void full of stress with no joy all it rests in peace_
_dont lie to me telling me it lives I break toys wont_
_be long before damage makes noise hell loves when it speaks_
_well enjoy._
_Manipulating lost souls but they'll never catch the boss foe_
_delivering from a mass destruction where the costs low._
_Caculating my army so many of my men down I stand for them all_
_eventually the wind took its anger up with me_
_so many eyes I gotta close no matter the cost I buy them coats of blood_
_leaving them letters showing love to the casualties._
_Running by my own side bells ringing in my ear_
_now I cant concentrate laying low untill the coast is clear_
_dears breaking legs on the ledge giving feast to the ones_
_they tried to please, this one in need breaking the pledge_
_off the edge goes the head always falling now its dead._
_I'm graceful given the oppertunities to qualify this madness_
_always down I lift it up give a hug full of tragic_
_the sadness breaking my door everytime I build it up_
_it wants my life I cant afford to sell out to wickedness_
_the rooms getting cold so I cover my soul with fire _
_desintigrate desires reach for familiar things_
_because everytime I seem to trust something new I find a setup_
_hire a crew plot a mutany get ambushed somebodies thrown_
_overboard to get wetup, tear the whole thing down spark the bombs bang._
_Sentence to death living life in a box took all the blame_
_all want me to rott, they going free, but they gonna watch,_
_my ceilings weak as it rains inside, I just want it to stop I cant tame._


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

^^^Poetry 

But yo ..
See my style is kinda' different
So wild and so explicit 
But emotions you spill are close to home so kill it
...
I float alone 
A millasecond later I drill a hole
Inside of my brain till my chemicle matter is spilt on a page
So feel my aftershock pass tha pot till we buzz like yellow jackets in rage//
See half you ******* is lame and can't explain your name
So it's pent up up in a ball in a maze of shame
Till you lie to yourself crying for help trying to cope
Wit another six pack mentally b**** slapped while igniting your dope ..
I'm that prick that spits that truth finding tha hope
Inside tha heart of a champ
Starvin' like vamps dieing of thirst ..
Why was I birthed?
.. Gotta be a reason I'm not rhyming for yer entertainment
I'm jus trying to work it out wit tha life I was cursed ..
I can cypher a verse on SAS like it's street cred haha
.. Not scared of an *** woopen or embaressed
I'm that dude 
Who simply can't get enough like American fast food
I swear I can pass you in any facet of life
Narcissictic I am ThaGreat so stop it I AM RIGHT.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

When you were little, my darling, you tell me nobody liked you-
Even your mother, you say, scorned you, untill as the years
Passed, you quietly grew and matured; and I can believe it-
It's rather pleasant to think you were a strange little child.
For though the flower of the vine may still be unformed and lack lustre,
In the ripe grape it yields nectar for God's and for men-Goethe


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Killing this page.


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

*Up*

You wake up filled with dread.
There seems no reason for it.
Morning light sifts through the window,
there is birdsong,
you can't get out of bed.​
It's something about the crumpled sheets
hanging over the edge like jungle
foliage, the terry slippers gaping
their dark pink mouths for your feet,
the unseen breakfast - some of it
in the refrigerator you do not dare
to open - you do not dare to eat.
 
What prevents you? The future. The future tense,
immense as outer space.
You could get lost there.
No. Nothing so simple. The past, its destiny
and drowned events pressing you down,
like sea water, like gelatin
filling your lungs instead of air.

Forget that and let's get up.
Try moving your arm.
Try moving your head.
Pretend the house is on fire
and you must run or burn.
No, that one's useless.
It's never worked before.

Where is it coming from, this echo,
this huge No that surrounds you,
silent as the folds of the yellow
curtains, mute as the cheerful

Mexican bowl with its cargo
of mummified flowers?
(You chose the colours of the sun,
not the dried neutrals of shadow.
God knows you've tried.)

Now here's a good one:
You're lying on your deathbed.
You have one hour to live.
Who is it, exactly, you have needed
all these years to forgive?

-_Margaret Atwood_


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

theres a reason for worry
waking up with chanting lights
humming and buzzing the screeching
from the next room creeping telling me turn right
at first I trembled a minute next I resembelled
the glorious making of the Lost souls journey home flight.
murchandising my intrest I take a couple steps
face to face with mirrors I call out whos thou to summon me
i'm feeling riskless very humbly
crossing out the bucket list craving sick of this sickness
making slim time abundantly.
I'm seeing the reverses eye felt like looking at a killer
right in back behind his shoulder was a cry a heavy wielder
deadly goals painful woes heart full of spikes but never let the blood spill
fill with wrong of humankind.
Slept the day away in bind looking bold into I
remanising on my past as it pass I could die
but I sigh looking foward focus yin yang
toawards being a cheif cooking swords with the lies.
Filled with revalations why did that lady really have
to play me shady now I cant promise on her safety
or my mind placing time chasing sin slipping though
my body daily got little protection lone wolf
showing signs but there was no tracing,
so I guess I came from it looking for my origins
howling at the stars young pluto have no fear call it
storage of my care less dare fest slightly
consider myself a welcomed guest, untill
i'm stared stress builds I made it this far
somehow looking for grass greener
my collar is soaked from the sweat
I try to hope for the best
reload let it rest
I cope evil always flex tired of tests
thin lines grow leaner.


----------



## wolfinhiding (Dec 3, 2011)

As someone who reads a lot, and writes a lot, you guys have fantastic taste in poetry. =P Thanks fer the posts.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Why do I write why do I try
Why do I hide my disguese
Like I'm not gonna die in tha end
Remind me jus why do I do it
Trying to fight it remove it
Relying on nothin but tha heart that this god gave
Maybe I'm not crazy
Maybe if tracks I made had quality they'd be blazing
I'm past tha point of tryna convinse anybody of sh*t
So once again why am I doin this and why do I spit
Why do I sh*t, eat, sh*t, eat
Say **** it and leave like half tha people I need
Look at tha eagles above tha trees
What I'm feinding to be
If I believe in tha beast above me jesus would bleed
And all my sins would be ereased
Likewise tha devil would sh*t
To find we all would go to heaven hell would never exist
Why do I wake up under sheets warm
Blanket over feet like I deserve what I get
Like I trained to be a beast
When I sat upon my *** and only gave it 'bout a week
Why would I dream to be famous if god has made it sour sweet
I'm a knut case maybe
Narcisistic and crazy
Hearts been gifted since baby feet grew into a size twelve
Six foot five in tha mirror screemin at my ****in self
Whatever it's never that
Negetive thoughts are like crack so stop ..


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

You better hope we aint contagious spreading beatdowns this news latest
heading round and round
snickering baffoons broke upstairs not even candles lit fates 
shaded bones dug underground.
State yo welcome plates of woes delt them
migrane homicide after the concusion craived in knelt him
delta wires belched the belly saving face met an eruption
my rebel trained in destruction the dirt thy tasted kept them.

Straining sweat to live got to hold on my own
as it rains I relive trife gunning my dome
hover my home aiming down the sights begone anything
my heat seekers detect during the night, hight is strong.
But beware of the little figure dont get it wrong
twist ya body shivers alone with Myers your grave digger
soil the dirt then they gone my hearts just bigger reverse that tone.
Phone for a lone but what will I deliever?? 
All this confusion of hate regrouping bless your soul but
so many ate by choosing disgrace losing the human race like its our goal.
Divided by what was once trust now held hostage with no demands it
lusts for our genes and busts for the crop
thrust in one for the green all for loss because you damned it.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

i'll be coordinatiing this life till I expire the days of the lose
can always use some pliers, money transparent
for hire get him locked on target duck duck goose goes to the liar.
Breathing in closed corners no inhaler lungs tortured
freedom read em and weap no sleep at night just visions
of the weak getting shot when I blink cries on their ringtone beeps
if they want me theres a collision.
decisions of life or death the bodies swimming through the red skies
like Michael Phelps, leathers stalking huffing through the fog
meat getting spoiled rotten forgotten and delt.
Death wont reserve for later creating a crater of abuse later used for shelter
give you one chance exceed limitations or get misplaced when they scatter your brains like hamburger helper.
Keep on guard if you want to live proceed to give you dont want to be the one
selfish taking all the ****, rubbing a living being the wrong way mess around
the next present is shells you wont live to see stitched.
Levitating with a click sands of time roaming south always consistent
cutting tensions division stunting air headed with my fist maybe it'll listen.
Devistation present robbing us of then wait untill the next intermission
to see if it could deprive us more of our life line get us gored in our own kitchen.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

Another of my favorites:

*A Contribution to Statistics
By **Wislawa Szymborska

*Out of a hundred people

those who always know better
-- fifty-two

doubting every step
-- nearly all the rest,

glad to lend a hand
if it doesn't take too long
-- as high as forty-nine,

always good
because they can't be otherwise
-- four, well maybe five,

able to admire without envy
-- eighteen,

suffering illusions
induced by fleeting youth
-- sixty, give or take a few,

not to be taken lightly
-- forty and four,

living in constant fear
of someone or something
-- seventy-seven,

capable of happiness
-- twenty-something tops,

harmless singly, savage in crowds
-- half at least,

cruel
when forced by circumstances
-- better not to know
even ballpark figures,

wise after the fact
-- just a couple more
than wise before it,

taking only things from life
-- thirty
(I wish I were wrong),

hunched in pain,
no flashlight in the dark
-- eighty-three
sooner or later,

righteous
-- thirty-five, which is a lot,

righteous
and understanding
-- three,

worthy of compassion
-- ninety-nine,

mortal
-- a hundred out of a hundred.
Thus far this figure still remains unchanged.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

its early morning stretching and stressing 
kept on going trying to learn lesson
feeling depression ripping my past
grieving little adolescent trying to dry all the pouring.
Roaring at everything but i seem invisable
no plee seems to help unless I get physical
rhyming these syllables the only original
to stand my side help me pull out my enemies umbilical.
Fill the dough let them roll off the cliff them hoes
anger to dispose dumping all the tainted fists
tampering with faith crossing it off my list
feeling full with disgrace so you can accept me whole.
You'll know the worst of me accept that then we meant to be
a habbit I have because i'm tired of conspiracy
tried but it can not be killing my spirit to the point
were you can hear it my hearts a victem of leprosy.
I know if I fall i'll see others on the ground
they'll have others to call i'll be stared at and frowned
looking for assistance then realize theres no point in resisting
cold hard facts this societies not my town.
I see through the scope without science
Dont matter what the hell I do theres no sound
as jailed a client wondering why his doctor
locked him up inside the crazy cage without a ground,
hung and wound up living through the snap and tossed
in plublic walked and stomped on kicked and I pleed
once more to the lady walking by to pull me out the street
but my voice is hazy she doesn't help and I continue to bleed.
Everything hassled me tossed from a balcony 
landing with my hands tied and legs crackled be
amazing surviving but I learned not to be baffled
seek a route I earned tragically knowing its final bout indeed,
I dont plan to let them conceed dreams of casualties
roam through my mind freely stopping abilities to breathe
Caping it off with revenge i'm so drastic locking
the targets who did it? the wind that pushed the falling seed.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

_So I woke up feeling angry dismantled in my brain_
_we seperate from time to time during this i'm reckless_
_but free from what contains me,_
_walk out the front door with no intentions of turning back_
_if I get rolled over in the streets my coffin will be the first welcome matt to greet._
_50 degrees numbing my reasons more then my thumbs_
_as I pass through town im the ghost bound never found peace as a sound gun._
_Man down in his own set drowning in a pool of sweat_
_I need a reason to live other then neglect from the sun,_
_but thats the affect once you met your collosal debt_
_living in the past a young fossil kept roaming the ground_
_looking for his body to crown yet._

_Tired of this world trying to dictate all my actions_
_buying property not to help me but rub in what we lacking_
_getting snubbed how can I make it in a tub of bleeding_
_jackets keeping my head above of defocation while_
_they tugging me under like the kraken._

_Knowing damn well I aint down him_
_the ***** had me on film wouldn't let me in the gym_
_trying to get me to sin but then I redrawed_
_refused to put his life to a end but now_
_i'm getting vision sims that will let my tension_
_rampage out of this fog on a whim,_
_and still I cant manage this madness_
_overtaking me with nothing to lose_
_walls getting damaged I pray to the Lord_
_to stop whats soon to be a jaws less world,_
_all the names of the foul liquids on my fist _
_deep inside me howls ambitions that have gotten sick_
_risk this is what happens when they hurl._


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

_Picking up with stride whenever fall down never forgeting my pride _
_writting letters to soak up all the tides forgetting the whole I never shall cry._
_i'm always the hope of the town when the lights go down the rope to save countless lives_
_thats if I dont choke I push to survive severe lifeline to tow and help them find_
_the peace hidden in the world with identity penalties we give good things awful names_
_stuck in a tunnel the worst facility useing my brain but feel me everydays the same._

_When i'm off in the worst senarios i'm looking for Jesus no one else to help me maintain_
_so curious if letting greed drive past is my choice not knowing how long i'ma last the voice_
_gets distant everytime I get nearer to my tribulation checkpoints weakend by the circumstance_
_feeling decieved keep telling myself just one more stance even if I bleed i'm I wont just lay on land._
_Theres a brand new plan with a bad set of hands turn them in i'll never retreat_
_the devil want to erase my sand he tripping i'm man he flipping always and p**** whipping leaked._​
_Theres a new life to look foward to but only s*** in your seat_
_what Livan told me, moap in your ways get engulfed by the flames wholey._
_Benjamin Button my life experience, sort of backwards_
_hacked in the pack with little contact once rose got sent back with memory loss fact _
_the light went black my sight unatatched tracking wondering when will I hatch_
_breaking free is irrataing always here but seldom making progress thats a soul saving tact._
_Cold shoulders on foward with my sword just slashing out what feels like my own gore_
_with a heart sore marching towards unseen scenes always leaving me wishing I seen more._​


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

_Creep leap rolling destiny giving it place to see_
_sneaking through the hindsights sweeping crimes beneathe thy feet._
_Spectating lonely sights of the night _
_to the blind eye theres a core _
_look inside theres kingpins and mean sins_
_seranading to the shore._
_Overrated sensations based on lunatics _
_opening their chest giving they food to singe_
_purity on the binge within killing ejaculating new trend_
_to sell the baby your moma hened._
_When in doubt you'll be looking for a mulligen_
_but never again will he bargen what you lend_
_set prepare for the new life the true lare_
_the rude awakining of a happy pair better dare now._
_Searching for his fingerprints when the devil left his office_
_stumbled upon the cruel ambition that his master had him hawking_
_locked up before he could turn back floored and squirming_
_choking his own blood crying from his fist balled lacked_
_motivation carrying on his will to late the deals sealed he kneeled_
_down the hill wishing he could turn back father times wheel_
_more anger every tenth of a second felt he was killed._
_And turn the tables hes used as jerk material in the fatal _
_want to fight unabled memories at this juncture saved for later_
_in enternity to keep it fresh is his 1 hope his lonely cable bill._


----------



## ainsleigh (Dec 6, 2011)

Hey guys, here's one of my poems:

*She Stands Waiting*

She stands waiting
This girl
For it is all she believes she can do
She wants to touch the sky
It seems far too high
So she just stands there waiting

She stands waiting
Waiting for the love of her life
For the phone to ring
For him to tell her...
And while she is waiting
She forgets to fall in love with life

She stands waiting
Waiting for her reflection
To match her perception
Of what is perfection
And while she is waiting
She forgets she is beautiful

She stands waiting
Waiting in silence
For someone to ask her what she thinks
For someone to care about what she says
And while she is waiting
She forgets she has a voice

She stands waiting
Waiting for the rain to stop
For the storm to end
For the sun to shine
And while she is waiting
She forgets how she loves a storm

She stands waiting
Waiting for the future
While reliving the past
The present bus never arrives
And while she is waiting
She forgets about today

She stands waiting
Waiting in line
For the day of her dreams
For that moment to seize
For the world to change
And while she stands waiting
She forgets she is waiting

http://ains-leigh.blogspot.com/2011/11/she-stands-waiting.html#more


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

I really liked that Ainsleigh :clap deep and I feel i can relate. You are wonderful Poet!


----------



## CityLights89 (Dec 10, 2011)

*from poetry class Spring '10*

Lives On Public Transportation
by: CM
Walking (sometimes running),
Waiting, rain or shine,
I step into the doors to see what I find.
People of all ages and backgrounds at 7:30,
But each with the same story.

See the senior in the front?
Through their eyes many experiences have passed
Just like the blocks of South Park.
As the 77 rolls to their stop, they exit
With their well worn knowledge I have yet to grasp.

Eyes scanning, I observe 
A young girl, all alone, with her baby.
I do not judge, I do not know her place.
Crying, cooing, the baby goes
Seeing her struggle, I only wish God's grace.

Hey, young one, how's it coming?
Blasting the beats of the music,
Humming.
Where you are going, we don't really know.
Maybe neither do you, but I hope
That you find out.
Do not stall, like this bus,
Grow, grow, grow!


----------



## ainsleigh (Dec 6, 2011)

Cassabell said:


> I really liked that Ainsleigh :clap deep and I feel i can relate. You are wonderful Poet!


Thanks so much Cassabell. I'm really glad you can relate.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Back..
Been a minute been thinkin of punchlines
Drinkin on much wine surprised I'm reakin of spice still
I'd rather be on this **** jane H bomb and tha ice kills
.. I mean literal life mind and soul, not tha body
I'm beggining to run away from sin and tha drugs I take
Cause it's like summer days are funner winter cold and aint snow
And Christmas is like five days away so holy ho ho
I jus reminded tha menace inside to find me a finishin' line
I'm grindin' to get it in sands of time are deminishin mine
I'm high when I hit a line flyin by why am I doin this surpised that I'm livin life//
Minimized any venom tryna enter significantly wit tha finest division
Sliced in half like a maniac rhymin infinate jus to rhyme a word so chime on up in it//
I never lied unless I was finnin' to find what was really mine
Rely on a Phillie sliced down wit guts spillin out tha sides now
Love handles and tha thighs now
*****es always trippin talkin **** in every sentence
That they mention when they hintin on some **** that is indifferent
Jus irrelevant sayin **** for tha hell of it, damn
Sellin a gram of tha funk out tha trunk like a dumb f*** was never tha plan//
Life is a schedule to be played wit
Devils turnin ancient, metal on my playlist
.. S*** you know that I'm playin I listen to rap
Tha greatest form of music ever most talented lyricists on tha planet
My spirit has up and landed been planted into tha ground
Save'n my hopes right?? 
A seed, waitin to grow


----------



## sehnsucht (Nov 1, 2011)

*Princesses/Madwomen in Towers/Attics*

*Princesses/Madwomen in Towers/Attics*

And the thoughts dig holes until I seep out of them like oil from pores and there is nothing left of me, or maybe I am sleeping: shut down from spindle-pains that pin my eyelids back so that the cobwebs can usurp them.

She was/is so greedy dead, and there's never moon to warn of change. No one wants to hear that and have no need to hear that and the cobwebs taste so bitter that I dream of spiders weaving briars through the tower of my throat to protect them from the me that sleeps so innocent inside because that sweetness is the cruelest thing within me. "How pretty/pathetic"

I can't dream, so I am dead, waiting to wake up or fall asleep or whatever side of mirror it is where I am human. I know the waters I am holding back will drown the spiders, once upon a time too brief I'll hear the cries and split to threes in joy at mourning, babble-towers leaking through the wrong sides of my lungs.

I could write this where people would know what was happening, but I won't because I care too much or maybe not enough. I am so jealous of petty problems: they taste like hot cocoa, people understand them and do not run away.

And now I am four and we are playing with plastic dinosaurs. Now I am six and she has locked me in the closet with the light turned off and I am scared and screaming but she lets me out before mommy returns and I do not tell. Now I am 16 and she makes me laugh and has been kind for years. Now I am 20 writing this watching her inject the heroin pulling plastic trash bags from her head so she does not die even though she wants to while my parents hear and hide in their bedroom because I am their sacrifice and she says she won't kill herself until after I am dead and that if I am happy it means I do not care about her. But we both already are, my sister, her other side, and I: we both died ever after, once upon a time.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Running all around the world to catch a glimps of my dreams
no gun could hesitate im a walking explosive waiting to detonate the scene
they better stop and think or feel the agression making them sink
another lesson late feeding them knowlege unable to swallow with nothing to drink.
Follow my better instincts but a dollar aint in it wealth to be desired
delt to wolves on a anual picknic with no dishes my weakness I had to fire.
Stomping grounds leaving the most vicious of beings left in corner
with nowhere to hide giving stitches to behinds make them b**** no longer
to the man stronger he's a lostsoul refugee tossing pricks around
watch me do this trick turning a fakie to a piece of s*** at the speed of sound.
With a bow and arrow you try to drown me in my own blood but I rise above
grip my golf club chip it in the sauce known fatalities assult and battery in my tub.
All i do is lend a hand sorry sometimes i miscomprehend
man i'm not perfect ran the mind came to a conclusion with my gin.
Somedays i'm just tripping I need a boast no salt reconsile
in my damn traits seeing fualt trains huanting heads on asphalt left a dirty plate.
Find i'm the reason for the slayings cutting myself up alive and raining
nutural colors rott as I smother in another day pleasing my lover pain my dear significant other plays.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

*FreakGirl*

Freakgirl

Dipped my tongue in a pool of vicious liquor
did the devil laugh because he should have
what's to lose said the sultry melody
only tonight can you cash this reward
mama warmed me stay away from the darkness
but its next to me unlike the light
tasting flavors only known to the wicked
serve my temptation on this platter

who's left
to steal my halo
after the sun goes down
who's left to
tarnish my dreams
freak girl
let's dance tonight

the city is vacant of all that is innocent
the stars have mocked us for one last time
can you picture the fun we could have
sexing up the boy with a pitchfork
his grin is like spicy sugar confession
standing on the edges of my last obsession
he winks at us as we flash our womanhood
wreaking freedom's havoc in this neighborhood

who's left
to steal my halo
after the sun goes down
who's left to
tarnish my dreams
freak girl
let's dance tonight

my pillow holds my nightmare cries
and as the moon drops my fear sighs
I miss her already
the side of my soul
that spoke for the hellish ages
without a second thought

who's left to
to steal my halo
after the sun goes down
who's left to
tarnish my dreams
freak girl
let's escape tonight​


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

I could piss you off like I'm urine and yer fire
Terminator tirant churnin' but her mind left me so lonely
But I'm am, certian I can find her
She aint never left but I'm purposely blindin' myself
Cause a family life aint what I really need
But I fell so hard it's like I broke both shins and I'm walkin on my knees
Now I'm talkin on my knees wit my hands at a prayer
Asking man can you spair me save me take me to a place that's gravey maybe/
I don't know a safe emplacement a mental state witta pencle placed at tha tip of tha skin where my finger ends/
I will go off tangents like a math equation procedure
And stab an' ***** and leave her while fascinating off pain relievers
Craft of haties and 80's fever from Vh1 created some stranger creature
Wit rabies and angry features I don't know
Somethin dumb like a rhino run?
Make since I dont try too, what?
Back to tha fence like I passed when I whipped passed tha five O like action comedy flicks/
Thought this honeslty isn't somethin I need
Drinkin buyin *****es weed
Freakin out peace


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

rippin that rectum I decked him concern for my friend bless him 
little I knew call my name i'll act a fool spill some brains for crew
acting on impulse cus few were true to me its new had to reach out
and teach outsiders not to creep in or i'll smack you till a blood drout.
Speaking the past it hurts forever it lasts in search
those to owe me acted a phony packed bags with the enemy deciet fast.
More lane to stretch my friend now Sane till ends of death
foul time maintained my sin within I kept everything bad stayed the same.
No ordinary dane get my kicks win or slain plain
slick walking in disguise with a cane waiting to hit a gain aim and
maintain the game in calm the tics of clock clott
the minds of souldiers cus the pain they brought us refrains
certain actions hurting in my veins sounds like perfect bastar*s
stand up with legs ran up put my issues up into their rafters
with the jax sittin my chair swinging thinking of meanings
of life I wont sleep tonight solutions drift catching a dream built to fight
looking for a dream hidden in night my good attitude gets dominated
bright spots abominated my worst always nominated cuz pure steadily hesitated
glad i made revolutionary promise I bet they hate it 
concern of my birthing nation let it hurt till they learn the basics or forever be baited.

my dude that **** was tight, "math precedures stab n **** leave her facinating on pain relievers craft of haties and 80s fever from vh1 created some stranger creature wit rabies and angry features"
haha


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Sleepin into a mist of exercism mumbling to heart to stab and free fillable marks tarnished with funky polution the grim creeper slims the mind of a dim seeker open my eyes and peep find myself in middles of streets inches from a meet with the messenger personaly in bicker hold a weapon for the world to see demonstrate so to know its ment to beat sent from a blury wake not sure if im dreaming I take with some salt wont treat the demons theyl stalk for life great em with a needed pipe n walk life back to


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

an early sight bright as my head glued in the night boogy mon judge me my patience of love towed through times wasting as a frightend vessel nears a tightend narrow for margine of error a son charged to life full of terror ive been paired of give me a reason to breathe im pleasing the needs of seeking good deeds as i dwell promt to leave and pass thru to plead pass the gate and see the other side let another take my place n wake my fate realize it wont stop just another trife i'd face another casualty


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

My most recent poem....

A feral heart caged
Pounding with a monstrous urgency
Yet so fragile 
A broken breath could halt it
And if it cannot be freed
Why does the heart beat itself
to a most certain death?
There must be a taste of truth
or maybe a utopic dream
of a love worth living for 
worth dying for
And when love breaks into the bloodstream
the heart is forever altered
shriveled by a burst of liquid blue
or augmented by a course of crimson.
Yet it beats still, even when feeble
for there is an instinctual need
to endure.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Good lookin @ luv .. thx

I like to slow it down some, I am not a race car
Tha opposite of that, wait, that still makes me a race car
DNA Dizasterous King of the Dot references
Bling in my watch, heaven sent
Really it's not, whatever it's ..
A digital clock on tha wrist that I got
But to tell you tha truth I got a fist full of guap
Now I'm lieing again, is tha sh*t gonna stop??
Is it tha right time to stop tha bluffing?
Cause I aint gotta watch or nothing, clock or money
Cause I'm twenty fo' livin at home witta mom that loves me
Don't call me calm nor lovely
I'ma narcissitic *** hole pickin vege's out my farm of funnies
You better get your head right or tha left side of your face and my palm are touching
Put me on tha court give me tha ball and trust me
I'll make a fool of yer *** if you never balled lil buddy
My automobile washes wit no sope, tha car's a grungy
Was sick two days ago and got stains so I starched my undies
I'ma educated white man and poetry's tha art I'm loving
I mean rythem and poetry is tha part I'm wanting
Put tha piece in my hand dear and I'll start tha hunting
In my circulatory imiginative thoughts so cunning
Call me a hillbilly ******* I've put H rocks right up me
.. Table threw tha straw up tha nose to tha brain
Noddin' like a ho on tha brain wit no clothes on her frame
I'm retarded, I hope you knowin tha name
Ask me if tha flow gonna change
I'll tell you 'no it's tha same' it's jus elevated and grown from tha pain
Theraputic blows to my name throw me in shame
Till my animal instinct instantly goes into rage
It's a full moon and I wear wolves hides to show my dominance
As a human being on top of tha food chain cause I notion common sense
.. Yo my flow's whatever and I'll stop cause I'll jus go forever ..


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Say I was walking down the street with nobody to meet
my whole life sumed up with a beat when I see oppertunity oddly
I can never greet. 
I had to get out the house I was bundled up with to much regret
I keep pulling levers yet to hit proceed to stumble and seat the deck while humble
numb whole my body seems I keep looking for new ways to crumble
in this royal rumble of spoiled gifted soiled my gun soaks still aint lifted of this curse, 
I wanna be a role model but it hurts heading in the dark full throttle to end it all 
cant even see my motto as it tries and bursts of flames intuition saw it fall
before it lied felt sort of law now if I die I can say i halled it all on my back
and never ceased to be anything but raw infact.
So stall me out when you say that you always there for me 
never call me naww because I don't deal with phonies like you crawl
act like you know me find out you was my enemy soley
but release all these from the infantry and lonely's the true hommie see
they always say keep your enemies close but at the rate i'm going 
the whole world is making me want to cope showing
that theres one way in and plenty ways out
no matter what it is you do you through if you caught foo.
illuminati got plenty ways to kill people 
some of us try to heal though theres still evil
and never look away cus thats the moment your book gets graived


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

marchin down that journey of disgrace my pops told me look at his options balogny wont b attendin his callin cus schools a waste 4 me don see no future pretendin 2 learn if n the buildin my soul would burn n spread this germ makin the already concern turn so id have 2 provide a firm threat or war will flex a turn I have trouble lettin bygones bein forgottin so much drama n lies wont rottn truamatized of lettin it sneak me shook not when I was preparin 4 15 years paranoid with metal behind da victem hello


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

bat that head till I see if da affects were true if U put metal 2 da brain wud dey pay up their due who knew i'll B wonderin once again tomarrow pacin da scene chasin 4 nothin knowin what life really means damned inside the walls cave in going nutty I cant singe but even without buddies I contend dynamic thy can with persuverance grabin **** by the neck 2 slam it rampage a the literal promise land the phony dishonest sniped of jewels from bondage jumpn da fools so we swing da sledge 2 break da bull gone it


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

You can call me a cheater
Go alcoholic and leave her
I got tha balls of a cheatah
You got tha balls of a beaver
I never purposely hurt this person my charm and deminor
Will make 'em follow tha leader untill she pop on tha peter
I'm so obnoxious concieted
I can convinse myself I'm hot and cold it's part of my fever
It's jus an ocean of emotions when I wave bye bye ..
My options run deeper thank god I caught a reciever
She on top of me metophoricly it's harder to leave her
Ensue tha plastic yellow tape and use yer caution when meetin' such a remarkable diva/
She'll have you chargin to see her playin harmonious melodies like tha heart of a dreamer/
I play tha cards I was delt sick like I jus started a seizure
You thought I hopped out a parking lot how I carted a keeper
I pay to park at tha meeter
I may jus spark up a heater
And end it all can't do it yall too many marvolous features
I can make her fall in love and play tha part of tha teacher
Wit witty analogies and answers that will falsely intrigue her
She in tha arms of a ******* 
She'll never leave me I'll go crazy probably call tha policia
Domestic disputes speakin spanglish sharpin heat markers to seek her
So parton me baby you fire alarmingly either
Part of me needs ya
So don't start a vendeta jus let me hop in ya candy like I was marketing Easter/
You can call me an egg head but I'll hardly believe ya
Cause we tha same god **** person so all that garbage is trash talk.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

I feel like, if I make comments on this thread, people will find out where I live so they can throw rocks and fish at me. Live fish. And big ones!


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

its a private spot only way to see is with an account. but I get you.

catch a demon no time to mope they scheming while you dreamin hope you dont get towed off with your head slow
row through the rivers cope with a killa cus nobody realah an automatic thrilla coping with dead body shivers.
Soaked and no soul left to replenish so tarnished and deminished no goal to set a genis this life i need to finish either you down or you get sentenced.
Hold on to my fitness scraping clues from the buisness taking eyes from the witness sombody check the sickness that did them .
Margine for error slim like my heart knife looking dim if I keep up i'll get free passage through hell at whilm. 
Check my dome but its to late I sealed my decisions and killed any divisions of nice visions
i'm wishing a angel would come down and seperate me from my being and evaporate it oh but it's soul is still stuck on my genes.
No go take a second to reittalize my presence gain control of my consious if i die I already know whats my present aint no way into Heaven living the life of a felon dont matter if no one said it the villian placed in fellow unworthy settings waiting to be beheaded.


----------



## Bots (Jan 2, 2012)

*Ocean's Destiny*

This is an "Shloka" ( i really dont know the corresponding word in english, may be a "liturgical couplet"?) from my first language, marathi. i have translated it in English. I fear the translation may not be perfect. 
Its relates the Oceans' destiny in relation to high tides and low tides.Here it goes:

Hey, you insolent Ocean-waters,
stop ur futile roaring.
right now, the destiny is favouring you
so u are agressively inching ahead,
to conquer every inch of land.
But wait for some time,
And u will know the power of destiny.
It will mark a boundary 
Beyond which u wont be able to put one step.
Not only that, when destiny will begin to unfavour(?) you,
Then , in utter humiliation
U will have to return every inch of land
that u had conquered
And retreat in defeat!!
But I can discern from ur arrogance,
that u will never learn.
so i condemn u to this eternal fate.
Let yours be the story for all, to know that
Pride Goes Before The Fall !!
And thus, is going on from time immemorial,
the love affair of the ocean and the earth!!

THE END

I have zero poetic skills, and i also know the above translation is pathetic! But still, i hope u will enjoy it!


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm saving tha grace, Christmas charols playing tha bass
Buzzin from space but never C B's like I'm elevating to A's .. blaaaa
Jus barz, wordplay confuses me, losing myself day dreaming like I'm waisted
Lost, clinging for embracement, It's a maze I in G like I'm exceeding expectations
It's like rhythmicly talented poets are tha only ones gettin me
We show flow cause we want it, so know that it doesnt 
Bother me, I'm Kool wit it like I'm smoking one hundreds
Plus tha drugs rehabitate my mind to be changing my rage for its not right to have crazy insain torment/
Every letter made makes my style Everglades wet like activists remaining to saving tha rain forest/
I'm not playing no lame chorus, rude like many, feelin loose like tha goose she drinking/
But every bar shot at ya murders you herbs, stumbling slurrin your words like a few too many/
Dog my tactics iller, your swag is filler, yall lost tha green light fast then quicker, flashin that stack of skrilla?/
I'll throw more sh8t than a mad gorrilla, snatch tha cash, then come back tommorrow witta cracked pack of killers/ haha


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

undisbuted terror screamin death in a mirror of letters writtin by bloody feathers still muddy but clever wraped with plastic I just had to unleash the wheather to please the madness twas enthusiastic but now my minds clear of the static the murder caught me now duckin from furensics in a panic knowin what the price be a life sentence Rebels handy work no doubt G the sidekick movin sewage to sewage from the **** sicknin from the usage troubles always suducive its a curse love and hurt workin for dirt life


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

itselfs abusive the price of living is killing fast or slow to know see pasts dealings to soothe ya some say the Earth defends itself against our sins evalotion with the food chain govment drowns you pollute the planet its damage kills him to maintain to earn a livin you gotta learn the game or skip turns unwillin in pain see it and felt like stealin cook the stock rise in flames and bout till knelt contribute to conditions that wont listen til u company yo belt wit sum help but till then.... stays da same


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Yo I'm back like tha vertabre attached to tha spinal
Killer instinct, vitals gettin lower than limbo titles
I'ma benzo eatin bimbo wit ten mo' 
In my back pocket playing tha game like nintendo
Yo I been attached since a kid though my ten toes
Walked upon tha Earth lookin for a little info
How to live a life as a male, man I fend though
Delivered to your box till I snap like tha bend broke
Jus to make it brief I'm underground were tha sin goes
Package so explosive so in That case I been blown
Up, Disney flicks I don't think you get what I did though
/
/
Lyrically an ogar
Tha mirror is my poster
This heart is charcoal black so I'll **** around and roast ya
Bust it soundin dope you'll lable tha waves as a drug
Like you cannot get enough of tha ways that I does things
Dirty like a mud ring wit two fat ****s in they thirties tryna **** me
I'ma moist poisoness frog, you will never touch me
A million killer bee's, you'll die if you bug me
My punch make you scream like my knucks made of ice cream
Solid as a rock though, f*** what you might think 
I'm done, remain cyphring!


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

_I got 5 on each and ready to go the mind it will teach your vision it will slow_
_never out of the reach so heavily they'll slam on the seat last of them seen is the teeth scattered by the wind blow._
_So misunderstood i'm took trying to do what I should everyday I preach to myself one day i'll amount to what I could letting the burning shadow step out from under the hood eventually stumbling onto fortunes of good._
_My fortune I dream not just for self for all of the team tilting the hat_
_giving a blessing I once couldnt afford so the world would be a little less stressin intact_
_we go into war together got your back nobody will ever attack our fort._
_Waking up like woah in the world I live still letting someone so close is the first step to gettin killed done reeled the soul and peeled the mind saw beneathe the surface filled with hate crimes._
_Time and time you struggle just for a meal got delusional I cant spot a spec of real with my eyes this reality field filled soul raped with satans will blantant deals on the double._
_Somebody please come and tell these fools they in trouble huddle up before its_
_to late to break for heavens sake eleven fates just didnt want to catch a case,_
_but let them stay nobody rules the world some try cause they cant escape_
_money made to keep some stable with control of the cake plenty of lives lost in the states_
_trynna set the tables._


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

what up I say whats happenin just coping making use of my glassed sand
more damned than a pack of hell claned steady I'm revamping
dampening the enemy no luv never was a friend to me 
slay the bad man if they make my day off to the cemetary it will vairy
the way they desolve mind state full of fury sneaking in the fog 
with a blury resolve decissions to slice through my arm with chain saws
will i fall? hell naw i'm the menece to reality the only reason you'll have to be mad
at me will be the countless fatalities leaving vengance so raw.


----------



## theapprentice (Jan 13, 2012)

Bots said:


> This is an "Shloka" ( i really dont know the corresponding word in english, may be a "liturgical couplet"?) from my first language, marathi. i have translated it in English. I fear the translation may not be perfect.
> Its relates the Oceans' destiny in relation to high tides and low tides.Here it goes:
> 
> Hey, you insolent Ocean-waters,
> ...


Bots; a better wording for the (?) line would be 
"Not only that, when destiny has ceased favoring you;"

I can tell it's an good poem underneath from the metaphors and ideas you've put into it, but the English _could _use some tweaking to make it more clear. I'd love to see it in the original language (though I I wouldn't understand it, which makes it difficult :|).


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

The casket falls n silence of the hood
everybody around keep to their sound for their own good
arched from representation startles a crew of 6
eyebrows watchin authority knowin law and right dont mix
trashcan baby idenity more complex then mixed puzzles
why wasnt I good enough for her my heart always stumbles
burned gentaly caresses my face the heat bein familier
that of 9 thousand dull knives gossipin wit my grim reaper mushing my heart each dive
new faces arive from the 99th degree
violated age 6 6 alive


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Back into it, like ya heard a beep beep
Looney Toons do some shrooms, trip
Go to sleep sleep
If tha flowin' get's deeps
That jus means my suicidal tendencies are still alive
They'll be wit me till I die
If you get me feel tha vibe
Like you flippin through a magazine
Felt chemistry inside
But yer vision is deprived
From tha differences inside
See tha minnace in yer eyes/
/
I'm at a feminist retreat
Cross dressin for tha heart felt lesson they repeat
Sittin in my seat wit my legs crossed
Wit every single piece of hair shaved off
If tha eye liner begins to run I make off
To tha nearest womans restroom like a race dog
Muzzle all over my face
Cuddle me hold me in place
Fingers in tha air so go for tha five dude, I mean girl/
He hits you and beats you
But you don't know him like I do!


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

i just want luv said:


> what up I say whats happenin just coping making use of my glassed sand
> more damned than a pack of hell claned steady I'm revamping
> dampening the enemy no luv never was a friend to me
> slay the bad man if they make my day off to the cemetary it will vairy
> ...


This is pretty slick, keep writin dude.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

People wanna think
I can't pull out a sand bag and sprinkle you to sleep
I'ma wink at you and beep if you thinking like I
But that's only when I'm high and I'm reaking of spice
I wanna eat tha whole thing, **** a piece of tha pie
And I'll be going for tha sh*t till I'm deceased and I die
I'm as concieted as guys who think they jesus inside
So this signal left me writing in tha blink of an eye
A midget on holloween's jus a shrink in desgiese
Call me Buzz Lightyear, when I toy wit these writtins I really think I can fly
I'll put yer *** to sleep like a sheep in tha sky
Till gay rappers in tha closet souls start secretly rising
Yer vision is blurry like there's a leach in yer eye
Back packers drag on balls like tha Z is disgiesed
Methamphetamine speed potency when reading tha writtins I let you see like tha light/


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks G^^ SandMAN you aswell my dude.


_Man this phone keep ringin but everytime i pickup no one ever answers
[*]testing my patience blatent
[*]thinking its satan somethin I dont play with soiling the wound forsaken.
[*]Uncaring of the latest steady praying i'll be saved blessed.
[*]Tested through times after grind showboning in my mind check myself 
[*]cus cant trust on the edge of the line,
[*]lay in the bed till light shines is my goal tears I cant shed I gotta find my soul I feel like i'm dead but my hearts to blind to mind.
[*]Then ring pickup the phone thinking i could be sombody to vibe with turn out to just be somebody wanting to use me for supply s*** 
[*]this day steadily gettin darker the further I go me and the stars never aligned with
[*]the more I walk the more useless talk you my friend no you just bark b****.
[*]I'm ready to kick no longer give a damn life wanting to switch 
[*]cant fanthom why I wont pull the switch 
[*]down thunder strikes and hits my kitchen window bound force blew me spit some and sipped some my knees blows ripped
[*]dipped in the rain drops whippin through my broken home living the life of true cruel to stay from wrong
[*]that song so hard to stay strong the phone rings again I got nothing to lose
[*]get up and limp to the end on and on its no fin long
_


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

slayed with love knife consealed beneath the covers
lovers slit in half while the hand hovers above the slaughter
cuz there was another brother
such and much reasons I cant trust even the words uttered so I'd rather the world hush then preach gutters every lie the same lame then rust then watch them stutter.
So quick to hate ablivious to consume the real intake baked and well
cooked if see through and hollow was a prision all but a few of humanity would be inmates
very few of us escape and elevate to the hidden known better state
before the wards stomp and catch you while you levitate from the earthquake
now pride hurts caught you in stride riding back to the cell shoulda never got caught in the first place.
But hey we reap what we sow cant ever leave your past behind rewind and you'll never grow.
The gust of the wind blow through memories slow so while you thinking plenty times wasting
before you can catch up your present erodes.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

This is a poem called "The Wind Hits" that I found in a magazine called "Alpinist", by Mark Goodwin. It's beautiful to me and I keep thinking about it.


the mountain forms in a woman's mind
puts its summit through her heart
it is her cipher to the code
of being in danger

the mountain is animal
that is its attraction
the sunlight & the living move
on the mountain's surface

yet it is cold & inanimate

as people can be
as people become

its simplicity sets free
its simplicity devastates

she has climbed far
up slopes of frozen questions
up loose rocky certainties
she has breathed 
so many barely possible breaths

at last she has reached 
the mountain's summit
the air is calm as a child's stare
the sinking sun illuminates hearts

she understands
what she does not understand
how weak she is with this strength

but now from the peopled distance
the storm is coming
towards her brief wildness

from the plains clouds
push forward their gangs
of attackers

all the woman loves waits 
far below
waits for her far below

slowly she must hurry 
carefully she must rush
now she must get down
now she must get back to them

she has pulled
the summit's splinter from her heart

but she will not return
the wind picks of judgments
accelerates syllables of selfishness
to far below zero

and the clinical declarations of love
the statements of what love should be
are written by the ignorant
by the ignorant

whose hearts have not pumped
the mountain's weight

the wind hits

and the mountain carries it to her
with the careless irresponsibility 
it's only a mountain's duty to possess

and nobody will understand 
but some will understand
how it is can't be understood

and some will go on with love


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

I have no idea how to write a poem, or what a poem really consists of, but i recently wrote this out of the blue..not sure if it counts as a "poem".. let me know what u guys think..

where did happiness go? 
the memories. 
the nostalgia. 
the people in my past who made me happy.
they’re not here anymore. 
they’re gone. 
forever. 
physical distance.
new beginnings. 
i’ve been forgotten.
and i can’t find replacements.
it’s my fault anyway, for not trying. 
but is it really my fault?
or is there something internally wrong with me?


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

the original law to do you must affect no elude in this cause my dude flaws for one prove perfect
leave it on the surface the reason we birthed yet we mumble or get nervous if we stumble the fake will show encourage it cus you knew but stay humble they lurked so long to tare yo net refuse to crumble makin stride to the array of light pride never breakin alive takin to new days near fright arrive to fight till theres roadkill chilled at the sight stake I drive in2 the heart makN a meal so the ho dont heal.


----------



## fate77 (Jan 15, 2012)

It would be good to give much thought, before
you try to find words for something so lost,
for those long childhood afternoons you knew
that vanished so completely -and why?

We're still reminded-: sometimes by a rain,
but we can no longer say what it means;
life was never again so filled with meeting,
with reunion and with passing on

as back then, when nothing happened to us
except what happens to things and creatures:
we lived their world as something human,
and became filled to the brim with figures.

And became as lonely as a sheperd
and as overburdened by vast distances,
and summoned and stirred as from far away,
and slowly, like a long new thread,
introduced into that picture-sequence
where now having to go on bewilders us.


Rainer Maria Rilke


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

nightwalker said:


> I have no idea how to write a poem, or what a poem really consists of, but i recently wrote this out of the blue..not sure if it counts as a "poem".. let me know what u guys think..
> 
> where did happiness go?
> the memories.
> ...


This is definately poetic. A poem is jus emotions to me. There are so many different styles of poetry. Metaphors are important in any type of poetry, I would like to think. I think of wordplay, similies and metaphors when I write my poetic beauty ha jp. But idk, being artistic is trial and error.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

nightwalker said:


> I have no idea how to write a poem, or what a poem really consists of, but i recently wrote this out of the blue..not sure if it counts as a "poem".. let me know what u guys think..
> 
> where did happiness go?
> the memories.
> ...


I agree with Mr Sandman that was a nice read, as are all the poems in the thread. I can relate to the bold especially. Its great to see so many interpretations of similar issues we all face or at least share in common. This thread is one of my favorites on the site :yes


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Here I lay steadily lifting my hopes hoping for better days
letting the world soak in but now i'm drowning with a rope slipping none held it at bay.
Its just my concious flirting with temptation ready to launch its way out
bouncing from this nation announcing to the Heavens while i'm sippin ounces waitin.
Get a revaluation standing inches from the roadside of life as I wonder why
must I torment myself try my lying dormant hell 
the door man quick to the bell as I yell to no prevail,
sight seeing all the lies living lives with no truth to tell
When i'm sleeping in my coffin please be sure to put in extra nails
so no lies come coughing down my way creeping stalking talking I still got no bail.
But till then i'm still on the escape running from the tells and the hate
misplaced in me chill the world of disgrace be anything but real
name yo deal I ask why must I live just to want to die?
never got a answer till this day still tampered into the void i sighh.
Maybe theres a reason, to prevent me from going to haties
less things I know the more seasons to find and grow into this soul of mine daily.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Lyrics for "Pray for Rain" by Massive Attack, might as well be a poem:

In deepest hollow of our minds 
A system failure left behind 
And their necks crane 
As they turn to pray for rain 
And their necks crane 

Dull residue of what once was 
A shattered cloud of swirling doves 
And their eyes change 
As they learn to see through flames 
And their necks crane 
As they turn to pray for rain 
And their eyes change 
As they learn to see through flames 
And their necks crane 
As they turn to pray for rain 

Drops on rocks fall fast and fleeting 
Hearts and wings commence to beating 
Woods unseen with all believing 
Vision walls fall all receding 
Vision walls fall all receding 
Drops on rocks come fast and fleeting 
Rhythm laws unleash their meaning 
Usher us into the dreaming 
Vision walls fall all receding 
Hearts and wings commence to beating 
All unending all completing 
Vision walls fall fast and fleeting 
Vision walls fall all revealing 
Vision walls fall all revealing 
Vision walls fall all revealing 
Vision walls fall all revealing 

In deepest hollow of our minds 
A system failure left behind 
Dull residue of what once was 
A shattered cloud of swirling doves 
And their eyes changed 
As they learned to see through flames 
And their necks craned 
As they prayed for rain


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

one of those days living thinking all would be good if I moved and would proceed as i could 
I took all i needed a pen and paper my other saviour look.
but alll was to good an erie feeling dizzy from thoughts i cant reel in my ceiling
dealing with depression my lesson to learn the best in this world I keep guessing.
next then turn into problems persistent pesky bothersome hey lets see
how many rounds untill one of us conceeds bet you I wont let it be me living debt free right going lefty
in my path in my head I saw the aftermath ending my journey too early in bloodbaths now I would have to fill in the gaps of unknowing laps and the dark glowing me giving dap.
In the road forbidden for eyes hidden for rightful disguise the enlightened dies
in frightened cry to survive before they lie day ending before it could arrive.
Now I.... take my stride slowly sneaking seeking the hive my pride so high
confused but i feel i can fly wholey everything seems to want to fry me soley.
I had enough snapping twigs wont satisfy I cant live feeling i bluff
i'm tough ready to buck horns flick thorns and rush inflict much pain born plus
irritating attracting got me attacking retaliating my knowledge slacking
my once peers eldors done turn queer so now our tensions cracking


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

It wont die no matter how hard try guess you slicing now
kill is your resolve can you heal what you disolving foul?
bow down to your innings losing thinking you winning pretending 
bending the laws your bound to's always trending after helping sinnings recruitn.
now faced with urges to take steps to the surface who birth this
orb generating getting nervous plotting flawless service.
phone call you hear the voice in your head telling to cut down thy neighbor
leaving blood the dead craver cover your face leave no trace see it to vapor.
Count down all the haters, the love, and all the fakers ,
sitting at the top of my skyscraper ready to hop rott my taught elevator.
place me among the jungle I will thrive just after i make it rumble
staying alive to see plans to kill me fumble thrill to impose will survive whole.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

You've your required trigger sense and timing; impeccable, persistent

All the while receding truths, would that I were to resist it

Lasting concentration lulls amenity expenditures past tongues

Immutable profusion like several rusted ladder rungs

Whose essence I find prerequisite, simply one whose tranquility origin isn't languidly undone

You see, I must elude you, within your dreams and mine

So I'll stand here in my room with cure, clutch it tightly; you'll be fine


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

I met you once before,
Not a time too long ago
Knew you from the scents
That caught the winds
As they would blow.

Certainty seldom graces knowledge
Of repentance eagerly brought,
O! to be coerced beyond imprisoned legerity
Past roaring scrapings that I sought.

Aching performs general disinterest
Disheveled and bemused, and listless inaction 
Became a game in which we rused, amused 
At the prospect of using the used
Perchance a chance at resembling abused
Even tickling presumptions at reincarnation; fused
You pulled at my strings, blue moon finds us bruised.

Moonlight bats an eye through nocturnal obscurity
That shines unabashedly off of porcelain skin 
Your gaze became mine and we wrote off the world
Artlessly my story ended inside of your prefix
Just as crossed as when we shared breath
The first time you tugged at my strings.

You played me a melody of your limitless gifts
Composed for me an aria of indignant beatitude 
Sat at your instrument, you pulled and plucked
Noting emitions of sharp, tedious undertones
As you played me, striking this key or that
And lurching fourth your pallid resonance
We danced amid an audience of eminence
You allowed taut musings of grace with
Your biddings at my strings.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

look what we done to the world so many boys and girls living in dark voids tornado swirls
when your life goes wrong you gotta stay strong when it makes you wanna hurl 
not for long will you live with your time twirl on 
trife life got you wanting to get gone not seeing the grass greener 
waiting for you to roam the sooner you team up the sooner you see much more to live for might even be able to call it love depends on the way you treat her
before you call it quites young one try the mix of another lick bet it hits
at high ticks could even fix yo $***
the devil want you sick the temptation of his fruit less you bit
our army saving those he tries to recruit
we on the move ducking from the skies that shoot all the lies in the booth 
opening chance for evil roots 
with my machete make it die
the tribulations earning reputations leanring revalation all without hesitating 
knowing the better bait sin use as toys in a lake
cus few can tell from the fakes and stops they elevation 
our troops cant win with Satan i hope you in our group 
no matter the mood retaliation with with the loot of the saviour
spreading the army night and day ya through the loops coping with devestation
waiting to reboot we pressing forward we the caters then 
we must call the truth.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

I remember the good ole days waking up in amaze these days I crave
the old ways left unsaved by the mandatory new faze they paved the way
and we gave it the grave
but no I wont let it fade i'm so fast and furious so mad at the curious 
as time past think they got delirious here to save them serious
forgot who made them period bring a piece let bygones meet fear in this.
Let it all be known i'm here to heal the people we grown
why still we kneel to evil ligaments strong whats near in night
is merely the scythe longing to do you wrong with dim lights.
i've been through wickedest of moments the bigger the sickness
the riches third eyes witnesses its a buisness lying dormant
it itches how *****es lie twitches into yo mistress you'll die in rags
in ditches she'll brag no moarnin cus shes was a witness of your torment.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

I get blunted alone, no need for unwanted attention

Im so high, God waved hello at the intersection

I push an 05 Ford Escape, your whip cant pass inspection

My flow is so nasty, you may catch an ear infection

I put poetry in motion, like my stanzas have wheels

And like the midnight wind, Im known to give the chills

Is that Marc in the distance, quick run for the hills

I aint worried bout you, Im focused on stacking bills

Yall done ****ed up, letting me get on the mic

Cause now the boy cant be budged, try with all your might

Also dont be offended, Im not here to rap in spite

But I bring more venom than a black mamba snake bite

So quick hurry, grab the necessary ointment

Call your GP and make an emergency appointment

What Im bringing to you couldnt be more poignant

When I hit the dro, you wont see where the joint went

Youre like stevie wonder, blind from an eyesore

Cause you couldnt see me on the other side of a glass door

Im done for now, and I know you want some more

I dont make it rain, I cause ****ing torrential downpour


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

I'll pull a rabbit out a hat like a magical evening, then stick you of course
Grab you and stab you repeat it Lee like David grabbin bricks off tha board ??
I'll strip you like *****s your credabilities lost
Not like you had it anyway dog your abilities soft
I'll go in ape, I'm ready
You bout as hard as a fat soft asian belly
Or tha cottin in tha stiches of your favorite teddy
You wouldn't walk wit any *****es if ya pay checks heavy
And your pockets were as deep as tha seats in a Maybach or a layed back Chevy/
I'm jus a crazy person, I'm white, spewin' like a gun
Slay these vermin in stride wit ouT. 
Chewin on tha gum
My styles strong and ugly as to be Ewing when he young
I'll frisbee twist ya lid and run straight threw it now I'm done


----------



## fate77 (Jan 15, 2012)

The suicide note of Misao Fujimura:

Delicate line between heaven and earth…
The calm of the ages,
all the world’s worth.
Such minuscule measure,
while we think it so grand…
Just five specks of smallness,
This soft quiet land.
So frail and so fleeting,
in the end you will see
Simple dreams were Horatio’s philosophy.

For all the truth,
all creation,
all secrets of yore
Can be told in an instant,
by then they’re no more.

Ah, The Unexplainable
All worries unsettled,
heartache unresolved…
All questions unanswered,
with death, shall be solved.

We already teeter,
this sheer cliff so high.
When we fall to corruption,
insecurities die.

To end is to start;
to surrender is to know.

Despair and depression,
together they grow.
Hope shall meet hopeless
when there’s nowhere to go.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

^ that was nice man.

The love and care free attitude not for mischief
more so gratitude sitting above the $*** drifts
under the rug our lift slips when greedy needy for altitude lips
sealed bruh when the law makes you insane leaving a filfthy tub
when you rinse your sins cus life makes it rough coming home for din
and find your moms walking in cuffs.
its never enough try as you might to conceal the pain and anger
when love is a stranger you in danger this lane will stain ya 
no coming back the brain will paint blood weeping thy neighbor.
And so another was a lost soul while he met the wrong path
longed brother wrath of the life's lows until he snapped.
R.i.p's to the soldiers in the cemeteries may we combine to see
the light of harmony even in the night when light's seen barely
be it wicked and scary..


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Just another morning waking up into a cold fright
while i realize the realization now i see and feel the light
cant let the worst of me get sight making way on out the bed with fight
not sure if this is reality or my nightmares around me the walking dead i might
be paranoid though i swear i heard mumblin
wicked sounds trynna scare me all was cool until i felt somethin. damn
now I feel a body holding me down parylized cant even move
as i try to prove to myself its in my mind all visualized but i cant due
cus now i'm suffocating being choked life is buffering needing a jolt
finally break free from suffering feeling the dream in disguise wasnt a joke.
Woke up yelling in a rage i felt the blaze as family in amaze came in to save
feeling the heat from hells flames on my brain locked in a cage going insane.
within a blink of an eye I was found in the place of my visions that i dreamed
getting backstabed by familiar taken to 51 50 the drive forever that it seemed..........W.I.P


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

-- performance anxiety --

i wrote this poem
thinking about standing here reading this poem
was it hallucinatoin, was it prophecy, or was it a vision?

there was this sense that i was a screen
all eyes on me not wanting to be seen
my hand would hold this pathetic piece and shake - 
up - and - down
releasing these tiny radio waves through the air
straight to your judgemental organs
and i'd see a frown or a sneer

if i were fluid
that shaking might mix a bit of me with you -
you - others
making you less of the other but more of the same -
sharing the blame

standing for that blame, or staying seated for the shame
there's no middle ground here


----------



## Subwolf (Feb 1, 2012)

*The Spell of the Yukon*

By Robert W. Service

I wanted the gold, and I sought it; 
I scrabbled and mucked like a slave. 
Was it famine or scurvy-I fought it; 
I hurled my youth into a grave. 
I wanted the gold, and I got it- ﻿
Came out with a fortune last fall,- 
Yet somehow life's not what I thought it, 
And somehow the gold isn't all.

No! There's the land. (Have you seen it?) 
It's the cussedest land that I know, 
From the big, dizzy mountains that screen it 
To the deep, deathlike valleys below. 
Some say God was tired when He made it; 
Some say it's a fine land to shun; 
Maybe; but there's some as would trade it 
For no land on earth-and I'm one.

You come to get rich (damned good reason); 
You feel like an exile at first; 
You hate it like hell for a season, 
And then you are worse than the worst. 
It grips you like some kinds of sinning; 
It twists you from foe to a friend; 
It seems it's been since the beginning; 
It seems it will be to the end.

I've stood in some mighty-mouthed hollow 
That's plumb-full of hush to the brim; 
I've watched the big, husky sun wallow 
In crimson and gold, and grow dim, 
Till the moon set the pearly peaks gleaming, 
And the stars tumbled out, neck and crop; 
And I've thought that I surely was dreaming, 
With the peace o' the world piled on top.

The summer-﻿no sweeter was ever; 
The sunshiny woods all athrill; 
The grayling aleap in the river, 
The bighorn asleep on the hill. 
The strong life that never knows harness; 
The wilds where the caribou call; 
The freshness, the freedom, the farness-﻿
O God! how I'm stuck on it all.

The winter! the brightness that blinds you, 
The white land locked tight as a drum, 
The cold fear that follows and finds you, 
The silence that bludgeons you dumb. 
The snows that are older than history, 
The woods where the weird shadows slant; 
The stillness, the moonlight, the mystery, 
I've bade 'em good-by-﻿but I can't.

There's a land where the mountains are nameless, 
And the rivers all run God knows where; 
There are lives that are erring and aimless, 
And deaths that just hang by a hair; 
There are hardships that nobody reckons; 
There are valleys unpeopled and still; 
There's a land-﻿oh, it beckons and beckons, 
And I want to go back-﻿and I will.

They're making my money diminish; 
I'm sick of the taste of champagne. 
Thank God! when I'm skinned to a finish 
I'll pike to the Yukon again. 
I'll fight-﻿and you bet it's no sham-fight; 
It's hell!-﻿but I've been there before; 
And it's better than this by a damsite-﻿
So me for the Yukon once more.

There's gold, and it's haunting and haunting; 
It's luring me on as of old; 
Yet it isn't the gold that I'm wanting 
So much as just finding the gold. 
It's the great, big, broad land 'way up yonder, 
It's the forests where silence has lease; 
It's the beauty that thrills me with wonder, 
It's the stillness that fills me with peace.


----------



## Subwolf (Feb 1, 2012)

*Jenny Kissed Me*- Leigh Hunt (1784-1859)
​ Jenny kissed me when we met, 
Jumping from the chair she sat in; 
Time, you thief! who love to get 
Sweets into your list, put that in. 
Say I'm weary, say I'm sad; 
Say that health and wealth have miss'd me; 
Say I'm growing old, but add- 
Jenny kiss'd me.

I really like the way this guy sings the poem.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Sick in the mental
My brain been changed
It rains it's been pain dumb dames is insane
Colide wit my mind i'm calm wit those bars
That hit ya so hard like Bond's goin yard
I pop this hot sh*t dip n' hop tha fence
Turn tha heat up in this b*tch cause i got to vent
I never dreamed of seeing this like i stayed a sleep
In my bed chasing sheep like a farmer wit no dogs in his range to speak
Local emcees still ask if i still rap
That's like fans in attendence seein Jordan and finding out if they'd still clap
Mind cloudy from pills, dag, so red i've been
And even percriptions givin, still wit tha meds i sin
It's like i'm startin to live a life I would never live
But i guess it had to change cause i'm heaven cent


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hmm :/ well I'm not really that good at poetry but here's one by me anyways.

Water falls to the cold floor*
A constant patter the only sound
A girl stares in shock at the reflection before her*
Looking into a girls dark tear filled eyes *
Eyes that seem to scream let me out
That screech for the pain to stop
And yell to just *make it all go away
Eyes that tell a story of painful memories**
She cant seem to throw away*
Locked someplace deep within
These memories shout to her the things that she should do*
She covers her ears she wants to block it all out*
But the yells always never stops
She try's to think of something*
Anything to help her calm her head*
But the things won't stop screaming
Shouting that you would be better off dead
She try's to take a deep breathe*
But nothing seems to work
The voices grow louder telling her she's lower than dirt
Unworthy useless*she can't take what they say
Tears slowly fall from fragile eyes as she slides to the cold floor
She stares up at the girl standing In the mirror
The girl with dark tear filled eyes*
She doesn't know what to do as she *watches the endless tears flow
She feels sadness start to overwhelm her
Starts to be upset why won't this girl just let me go*
The girl who stole her happiness*
The girl that made her in pain*
The girl who forced her to take part in such a stupid game
She hatted her role of smiling it hurt in every way*
She was tired of acting when she really wanted to shout*
But her family never noticed for she made sure to shut them out*
She's done she wants to quit the show*
She's turned into someone she doesn't even know
But to no avail she cannot escape
She's bond to the girl in the mirror
It's her twisted *fate
The girl in the mirror holds a ghoulish smirk *
As she watches the girl starts to realize her grave mistake*
The girl who's light she slowly but surely let fade *
Gives a small laugh she's won her game*
Dragging her down into the abyss
Going further and further the more she struggles
The girl try's to scream and shout
But the words won't come out*
She loses her breathe as she feels the darkness strong embrace*
It pulls her into the *unknown*
Only to leave the girl in the mirror*
The other girl gone without a trace


----------



## BarryLyndon (Jun 29, 2010)

There had been no silver when she was born 
yet she grew into a beauty
her slender figure, the fabric clinged to her every curve
as her body glided across the marble floor
Perhaps its disgraceful that I knew 
her mysteries, more imposing that I 
fell to the impulse of compassion
Why did you, Lydie, not think it was delightful
You were ashamed and I knew
The shards of your life fell and u felt complete
You disappeared; I would have done the same
But they pieced it back together, 
they mended _you_ together and it is beautiful
Dear god it is beautiful


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm near noddin off, drugs Mr. SandMan raps about
I sniff coke drinking cola sitting at my house
Lookin out tha window like lotto cashed me out
I ***** ** *** **** shootin as I'm clappin ******
Yo I'm tha whole thing you aint even half about it
If you made life amazing truelly gracefull feeling it will work
And I thought in reverse I still wouldn't believe it was real sir
Or darling, baby, sexy little lady
Why are we, crazy, texting on tha daily
But I aint got a phone so I rome my fresh pair is towaring over clones little knock offs/
Hold up my topic got knocked off
I'm hot, so fired up from t'shirts bought at tha mall.

.. I'ma huge dump and you aint got sh*t
If I blue pumps that jus means my kicks are poppin .. haha


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

All life long i been questioning my answers still wonder about my past
wise man told me the present will overlap ya
if i ask what nothing can tell me already knowing rash if i bailed folding
preeched my pastor.
soon I'll be the master of this ship people will trip in laughter going after my chips
while i dip blowing in the dust those little rafters if they get on board somehow then guts will soar its gonna be a disaster blood still drips.
i'll be holding my fist high as i sail and the wind blows not ashamed no disguise
of the demise let the world know
this what happens to foes trying to stop the show they fry in the sunlight
their heartbeat gets shy and the victor will glow.
Looking for my baby my lady geeze the worlds so hazey
hard to feel the breeze I gaze at the stars ask the heavens to save me
cus lately my wounds became fatal vision gloom rocking in the reapers cradle
get rest from the daily labels
the future a wonderful blessing you can try to predict 
but you'll keep on guessin till candles lit
dont listen to that scandal b**** trynna hiss in yo fate 
handle the tricks stressin shut they mind if they wanna retaliate
a lone soldier Pluto stays fighting the war always knocking the door
from day to night we slay and roar till every opposing lays the floor
each minute we pay our sight blurred heart tight n tore 
what am I waiting for love to soar my way for?


----------



## bandofoutsider (Jan 5, 2012)

Here's something I wrote years ago. Still untitled. Scathing criticism welcome and appreciated.


I sleepwalk into the house in a cardigan the color of sand,
Stained with splashes of tequila and burnt-orange vomit,
Stumbling amidst the grainy velvet rug
Beneath my feet

Hair follicles pepper the foot of the stairs,
And I seize the rail as my mother’s mouth
Erupts with a hungry, ravenous sound
That makes the bile climb up my throat.

She lies there, in her bed,
Swaying to the sweet music of the
Ceiling fan as I
Scurry upstairs into the bathroom.

I notice the cracked and mildew-breeding tiles
As I soak in the tub, waiting for the song to end.
I’m Martin LaSalle all over again,
About as useful as an Amish toaster.

She’s sick, sick and glued to her bed.
"But some birds aren’t meant to be caged.
Their feathers are just too bright."


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

i just want luv said:


> All life long i been questioning my answers still wonder about my past
> wise man told me the present will overlap ya
> if i ask what nothing can tell me already knowing rash if i bailed folding
> preeched my pastor.
> ...


On the real bro that's nice


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Yesterday I thought of somethin different I could say
You wont listen anyways
So maybe I'll jus write it down
Like I do not have a frown
But really it feels like worlds have been turned upside down
Not really I give a ****
I never listend to what
Sh*t you ever had to say cause you would always sit and b**ch
I'm to tha point where my colons empty I don't give a sh*t
You would never kiss tha lips
Of tha man that you love so g** damn what tha f**k
Am I supposed to do?
Move on and get another h* to scoop?
This sh*t aint ice cream but I know tha scoop
Of tha teath and tha sh*t and tha phoney excuse
I can take it to personal levels workin wit devels
But if it didn't matter I'd never style to this
I'd never give a f**k I'd run for miles and dip
Like a piece of tabbaco's inside of my lip
You never would ride wit me chick
Yer insides are a b****
I dare anybody to find me a chick wit eyes that are gripped on faithful ties wit a crib/
But before you pick up tha dare make sures she's mentally ill
And you'll never find it as long as you live.


----------



## LMNGRL88 (May 31, 2011)

*A poem I wrote last night about Social Anxiety && The Battles...FEEDBACK WELCOME! *

**.*A POEM ABOUT SOCIAL ANXIETY *.**​
*I See A Reflection*
*Without A Soul*​
*She Sold It To The Devil...*
*He Was Supposed To Make Her Whole*​
*A Once Familiar Face*
*Vanished Without A Trace*​
*There's A Voice Inside My Head*
*Telling Me I'd Be Better Off Dead*​
*The Voice,*
*My Eternal Foe...*
*Following Me*
*Everywhere I Go*​
*The voice** I can't ignore*
*Constantly closing each and every door*​
*I've Grown So Tired*
*Of Being All Alone*​
*Completely Isolating Myself *
*F**rom **A Life Once Known*​
*The Constant Fight Or Flight*
*Has Taken It's Toll*​
*It's Detering Me Away*
*From Ever Reaching My Goal*​
*Every Day*
*And Every Night*​
*It Clouds My Mind,*
*And The Anxiety Leaves Me Blind*​
*The Voice I've Always Heard,*​
So 
*Abundantly Convincing....*​
*I've Always Believed Every Word *​


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

thanks g, preciate that.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Come little boy, come out of the storm,
And I'll hold you softly, tightly in my arms.
There is no face to hide you, 
no mirror contains;
I'll hold you softly, tightly in my arms.

Search into the abyss, your reflection where it grounds,
reflective faces find you never fixed outline?
All postures, tremours, indellible hurt!
Stalking softly affronts from hells' intricate woven gleam;
Shimmer the waters' rippled surfaces, malice parched;
Their tremours of thunder pierce clear through my heart.

Where at once he runs screaming from lightning sneers of the crowd,
From disowned pale mercenaries, rioting with fire;
Cowering surrounded they laughing exhale pure reeking bitter ire,
broken black wings assailing lead draped through the mire.
Sallow soullessness drifts back to me clipped on a wing
Damp formlessness drowning hesitantly, as they stalk him to sting.
His soul scythes recoiling into him fleeing it's bottomless emptiness. 
Come little boy, come out of the storm,
I'll hold you softly, tightly in my arms.

Strike me Gods through outstretched arms broken!
Tear out my eyes tempestuous blazing tycoons!
Shed cold tearless light, withdraw with me dead!
Burn my last solace cleft deep in my dreams..
frenzied silence, hollowed, terror-stricken, demeaned!
Come little boy, come out of the storm,
I'll hold you softly, tightly in my arms!

I seek your patience your disowning arms,
Endlessness, vast space to scatter my tears.
Fill no chasm of comfort through flailing canvassed choked white lucid dreams;
But drape my ears trembling with whispering screams!
come little boy, come out of the storm
I'll hold you softly, tightly in my arms!

Disowning hollow warmth flimsily rends,
No flicker, no infinite embracing fires mend;
Bass rumbling thunder an imposter beckoning never stares still into me.
Arise old callous impasses, striken punitive poisons.

Arises the white winged pale conqueror's face
Frenzied he trespasses, hosts upright pitched battles,
Pride flittering poised purpose, grounded with a hope!
He rallies conquistador shadows, whose pirouettes scatter for new soothing lands..
Despairing return, more shadows!, caught on their arms.
Braced heartbroken assonance seeking trumpets forlorn,
wears false salubrious honour porting inquisitive scorn.
Come little boy, come out of the storm!
I'll hold you softly, tightly in my arms....


...I don't expect people to understand this. It's not particularly musical, I realise that.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

don't feel like writin so im typin **** that comes to head
like i was layin in bed and prayin on knees at tha same time
like it was even possible probably not i got obsticles
that i do when im jus rhyme and im thinkin of stoppin them
i ring out yer oxegen till you bleed and you gone
then i'll go chill wit tha homies smokin on a bong
yo i never been wronged cause im right when i knwo im wrong
so you'd probably hate me when you'd see me we'd never get along
and i'm talkin to tha females anyone who wants to listen
but don't think like im dissin yer independence and ****
tired of hearin dumb arguments for im not even listenin
i greve again
when i think about tha things that i need to get
like a jesus piece maybe i don't really think right *shrugs*


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

Wrote this recently, when I was feelin pretty down and lonely =/

Sometimes I wonder if it's a little too late,
To do somethin right or to change up my fate,
I crave a new heart to get rid of my hate,
But the hate comes from making all these mistakes...
Damn.. Wait..
Can't accept that I'm livin foul, everyday this is what I think about,
I'm always smokin and I'm blowin rings, why? Cause I'm bothered by too many things..
See, it's even kinda funny how I'm afraid to dream,
You just wouldn't understand the nightmares that I've seen,
Now I try avoiding everybody and every thing,
And I fear the day will come that I never blink...


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

I wrote this yesterday =P it's not very good, oh well

What I am trying to say is
I know this is no contest
But if it were, then you'd be winning it.
That's why my heart beats like a stalling car. Hurt.
Your face makes me react fight or flight
When I'm confronted with your beauty
Like a flaming red tree split down the middle
Your beauty is my answer but it's an unsolvable riddle
So I won't even try I won't even try
To solve it I won't try, no.
Do you understand your impact
And what you are capable of
In who you are in the way you look and
You part the ocean, divide it in two
And then you let other people walk through
But I only do what I decide to do.
I don't do what I do cause it's what you want me to do.
I act because of what seems right
And you seem right and I might follow you.
You can't lead me through so just be where you are
Beside me, behind me, in front of me
And I'll see you.
And I'll feel your solid darkness, tangible.
We'll see the pieces fall in place, with time.


----------



## cutter123 (Feb 20, 2012)

Look of terror in his eyes
The blade strikes deep
And opens lies
A silent cry
A murderous scene
time stands still
Within this terrible dream
Crism red stains the floor
As his best friend walks out the door

"Betrayed" by: Kayla Mulanax (me)


----------



## SummerBreeze (Jan 12, 2012)

*angel of anxiety*

Um poem I wrote about my anxiety and opinions of people that dont understand

My worrying is blurrying
takes over my mind and body
emotionally draining
sleepless nights
I hate that panicked feeling
can anyone relate?
an angel of anxiety
I am
survey says 
its been professionally diagnoised
Im torn between what I feel
want and what others think
is best for me
some are understanding
but think ill be alright
if only I jump head first into the fear
and others talk to me like im crazy 
doesnt understand at all
its their job to help 
they should be understanding
but no just drop me and watch me fall


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

What would you do for love?
Would you tie me to the chair
And hit me again and again
With your lies?
What would you do for love?
Would you threaten to take away
Something that never existed?
Can you really call this love?
Are you getting off at your stop now?
This is more than love
It can change when it wants to
Into hate, fear, jealousy.
I want to hold you
And shake you
Until we both wake up.
I want to wrap up my love
And throw it off a bridge.
I will not be bound anymore by it.
You can't just do whatever you want.
I'm not doing it
One more minute.

In my veins flows not air or water
But fire.
So don't make me bleed
You might be surprised
At just what a prisoner
Can do.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

This is a poem I wrote for my mother just a few months ago:

*L*ooking back at all we've done, makes me think of all our fun.​ 

*O*bserving time, and time again, I see how my life will soon begin.​ 

*V*igilance will keep me well, just like our love will never fail.​ 

*E*verlasting life is now in my hand, for with GOD, forever I'll stand.​


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

do what you gotta do say i'm the same menace growing roots
building booths marching in boots if you shoot collect your head for loot
now who will you ride for? people killing it's choose your side decision
they'll blur your vision got you wishing head itching 
damn that trick you see your gun it glistens tell them they shouldnt of went dumb
and listened cus aint no going back after the force has dished sin.
Everyday I see these people i wonder if they friend or foe
devil got me in his scope i'll take a bullet but i wont star his show no go so
living rad and roll keep my head leveled sometimes mind sinks and the boat
soaks these lows i wont cope young ole rebel
get your shovels its a party when i bashed your head into rubble 
acting phony i say strongly these lies meet a dead end
I bed the sins they lay cus they tried to contend again and when
my fist went to display knowledge they bend my strategy radically to stomp till they comprehend.


----------



## Fear Goggles (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm not a poet, and I have no idea about form. This was just something that flowed out of me in a stream of consciousness type fashion. I didn't even know what I had written until I had finished. 

And then your conscious trickles through,
Past a time of no renew.
Clustered thoughts and triggered pain,
Something lost, something gained.
A new perspective, fractures sewn,
Visions of solace, but not a home.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

I'll choke you wit a curtain and end tha show
In the front row sittin ina canno pattling up shore
I sattled a dumb *** and didn't need bungies
To spring back and forth wit tha chick in tha love seat
I'll put my foot in tha flame, stupid kickin this dumb heat
And never move out of my spot like I'm sittin in one seat
If ya cross me I'll take every cookie out of your jar
And leave your hands empty like you a rookie watchin tha stars
You couldnt see me if I decided to creep up in my orange sweats
Sittin in my Corvette honkin on tha horn driving thru your f***n door step
Tha Sandman is damn he cant be sayin that he's wack he's white right?
I laugh I'm high like I crashed and slapped acid up on my tounge eight times in one night clubbin in london/
So sub in tha bench I wanna quit f** this


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

I be on tha internet practicing rapping ..
Kick it wit whoever in rl wit rediculous lines na ..
But it's like you gotta know people who wanting to flow
And got intentions to get it in and immediatly get dough
My boys, they hear me
I style sort.. a silly
Poor guts when gorging phillies
But I'd rather jus smoke out my coke bottle wit spices on my tin foil
I been kicked in life right on tha shin
Jus cause I shun anglo saxons don't mean I'm white wit out a grin
I get it I heard you Chris it was rock solid
On stage he knew what he meant
I aggree one hundred percent
Maybe I'm judging myself f**k it I run out of health and die and plumet to hell
Wit nothin to tell cause I'm stuck in torturous cells
And lifes above me..
I don't like love it bugs me
Not you luv jus psychotic s*** who **** me, occasionally..
Hating it for real it's retarded relationships really isn't that hype worthy
Unless it's really love tha chick will constantly
Constantly forever ever talk and be too tired to do anything
So who is tha mean person truelly it seems you
Never insult you tha way you insult me even in public you f****n crazy your insecurity bothers me/
I'm not an oddessy for god to greet on twenty twelve 
So obviously it's probably you cause I'm not up an mackin hotties to f*** and screw when I'm pumping and dumping juice/
I'm nothin nice for real I'm mean I really don't even care
I gotta rubber wit tha band but aint holdin up hair..
But it's close to tha hair maybe ya get me maybe not
But I'm done I can go on forever realeasing steam, I'm pot


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

aye I dont comment on yall stuff but just know that i read everythang, its sick and motivates me, thanks for that.

Lets kick it off smooth todays no failing the groove
at bay the enemy steadily hesitating afraid that we'll move so true
were do to eliminate a few make a fool of fools that grew into view
whether old or new we through and pursue to collect our loot
sadly boo what i found out was infection in my group i wonder who
but then next when i find out i just might have to shoot 
so I'll walk from it all the torturous resolve rather then see bretheren fall
beheaded and regret the sin then who to call
my options open walking dangerous paths i threaded talk to myself and give some credit
another level i met it everybody can hate me it will only continue to make me
ready for any steady and they wonder can he? is he crazy? maybe i got the papers
Rebel is itching for deadly big bruh even tipping to angry takers leave em
satisfied help a lost fool greet the maker. *lakers celtics time*


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Evil thoughts..
Seen a cop thought of speedin off
Try makin' him catch me
Butcher knives up front dumb sl** duct taped in tha back seat
Start an anarcy f*** it this lifes over tha carpet's pulled
So I steer through traffic red and blue flashin up in my rear view
I have a pipe, in and out through tha traffic lights
I'm unstable, mentally unable half tha time
But I'm flying, if I hit some ****, that's my life
And this chick won't quit her squirmin so I smacked her like..
*****, shut tha **** up and start actin right
Aint you hear them sirons?
Don't you feel momentum building and your head smack tha door back and forth?
------------
We know each other
This an attack of spite
And I hope tha punk po's catch us and we both get f8888d
But that wont happen I'm driving wit you kidnapped and sliced
So I'll get f****d cause cops only see s*** in black and white
Not knowing you a physcopathic maniac who smokes it daily
Yer bud thirst irrationalized yer thought process which drove me crazy
But look whos driving now drunk high
Off explosive dro but h** you made me
Drive unsafely and make this crazed scene hit breaking news from tha pursue of cops who chase me/
So shut tha f*** up
I'm tryna concentrate and not be placed in tha same statisticle chart of Hogans son and Ryan Dunn's awful fate/
Cause we aint wreckin we expodin
Why your eyes bulgin?
Is it tha button in tha right hand I'm holdin?
Choppers I've already heard
We've been talkin since I swerved past tha first but now I notice abundance of five O's
Like six figures, get it b****? Six Figures!?
Why aint you squermin no more you finally gettin tha sick picture?
That joke was funny and you aint even laugh I HATE YOU
Why did I date you
You b****, cry, then wine more than grape juice
Over anything I say and act surprised when I want my own time alone
I can give a s*** less my cuddly sexy muffin
Stop crying, tha last thing you wanna do now is press my buttons
But forget it f**k it we done ..... *click*

_Oh my I can't believe what I have just saw. The red Toyota that has been in pursuit has just exploded in a ball of flames. Oh my god. Up to eight police vehicles behind it have came to an obvious screeching stop. It looks as if two to three other cars were damaged by the explosion. Another car next to the Toyota was obliterated onlong with the other damaged vehicles. Police officers are approaching the vehicle. Nothing but fire and smoke. Oh my god, I cannot believe what has just happened. More on this story at 10 p.m. Sorry for the interuption and you may now resume to regular programing._


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu (Jul 6, 2011)

Lingua e dialettu 

Un populu 
mittitulu a catina 
spuggghiatulu 
attuppatici a 
vucca, 
è ancora libiru. 

Livatici u 
travagghiu 
u passaportu 
a tavula unni 
mancia 
u lettu unni dormi, 
è ancora riccu. 

Un populu, 
diventa poviru e 
servu, 
quannu ci arrubbanu 
a lingua 
addutata di patri: 
è persu pi sempri. 

Diventu poviru e 
servu, 
quannu i paroli non 
figghianu paroli 
e si mancianu tra 
d'iddi. 

Minn'addugnu ora, 
mentri accordu a 
chitarra du 
dialettu 
ca perdi na corda 
lu jornu. 

Mentri arripezzu 
a tila camulata 
chi tesseru i 
nostri avi 
cu lana di pecuri 
siciliani. 

E sugnu poviru: 
haiu i dinari 
e non li pozzu 
spènniri; 
i giuelli 
e non li pozzu 
rigalari; 
u cantu, 
nta gaggia 
cu l'ali tagghiati. 

U poviru, 
c'addatta nte minni 
strippi 
da matri putativa, 
chi u chiama 
figghiu 
pi nciuria. 

Nuàtri l'avevamu a 
matri, 
nni l'arrubbaru; 
aveva i minni a 
funtani di latti 
e ci vìppiru tutti, 
ora ci sputanu. 

Nni ristò a vuci 
d'idda, 
a cadenza, 
a nota vascia 
du sonu e du 
lamentu: 
chissi non nni 
ponnu rubari. 

Nni ristò a 
sumigghianza, 
l'annatura, 
i gesti, 
i lampi nta 
l'occhi: 
chissi non nni 
ponnu rubari. 

Non nni ponnu 
rubari, 
ma ristamu poviri 
e orfani u stissu. 

Translation

Language And Dialect 

A People 
put them in chains 
strip them naked 
gag their 
mouths, 
they are still free. 

Take away 
their livlihood 
their freedom to travel 
the table 
where they eat 
the bed they sleep in, 
they are still rich. 

A People 
become impoverished 
and servile, 
when taken from them 
the language 
endowed by their fathers: 
is lost forever. 

They become impoverished 
and servile, 
when their words don't 
generate words 
and they canabalize 
themselves. 

Now I understand 
as I finger the 
guitar frets 
of the dialect 
that each day 
another chord is lost. 

While I darn 
this moth eaten cloth 
woven by 
our forebears 
with thread spooled from 
Sicilian sheep. 

Yet I'm impoverished: 
I have money 
and can't 
spend it; 
jewels 
and can't 
gift them; 
a song, 
caged 
with broken wings. 

A poor wretch 
suckling at dried-up 
breasts 
of a supposed mother 
who calls him 
son 
as a taunt. 

We once had 
a mother, 
they stole her; 
she had breasts 
overflowing with milk 
that everyone drank, 
now she is spat upon. 

Her voice stayed 
with us, 
the intonation, 
the soft note 
the sound and the 
lament: 
these they could not 
take from us. 

And remaining still 
the similitude, 
the way of walking, 
the gestures, 
the sparkling 
eyes: 
these they can not 
take from us. 

They can not 
take them from us, 
but we're impoverished 
and orphaned all the same.

-Ignazio Buttitta


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

these are just some of my bla bla bla journaling poem-ish things that i didn't really think too hard to write. i'm meant to/want to/something read something at a poetry do next week or some time. let me know what you think. i think they're ****ty, but i have noticed at these poetry things a lot of the poems people read are ****ty or pretentious, or everyone is too bored to give a **** but they read them anyway.

#1
i'm crawling on bloody knees
i'm working with blistered hands
i'm waiting for you on the floor
i'm in the fetal position
i'm a failed abortion
i'm hiding from others
i want to be alone
i want to be with you
i'm a darkness
i'm an absence
i'm watching myself
i'm letting things happen
i feel very alive

#2
worked all day
wasn't good enough they say
need sleep more than air
need to get away

home chemistry fun
breathe it in when its done
short sleep then sleep no more
no more problems for this one

always felt destined for DIY end
some broken hearts never mend
its been coming for a long time
can't stop this downward trend

#3
she left on the thursday and took a part of my identity with her
she would send it back in little pieces in the mail to remind me of who i am
i felt like i was being blackmailed - and i was in on it

i got a new job which was a good distraction
but i didn't have the right constitution
i was sick for weeks and not getting better
i would have thought it was psychosomatic
but really i was just sick and felt like **** at the same time
the system was watching me and decided i was only 65% of an employee
and how could i disagree?

i'm a fragmented phantom, even a database can detect it
i thought of constructing a DIY ending for myself, but abortion isn't easy
after the first few weeks they have fingernails you know?
after 27 years - i have fingernails connected to fingers which can call work and a mouth that can tell them 65% of an employee wont be coming back
easier to abort the mission

and now there's still 2 weeks till that girl comes back with the parts she has
i don't want them back, i just want her back, and i want me back
only i don't know who i am - i try to remember but there isn't anything to remember


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Cold hearted
It's valued, reevaluated
Every time a new emcee steps up to tha plate
I seen enough of ya face to know you a f**kin discrace
When I bite tha head off these babies they call me a reptile
You'll be leakin on tha stairs
That's a red headed step child
These lyrics are more than jus than a simplistic practiced art
And I do not need a script to pick your b**ch *** appart
It's like..
Shaq was domonate boss inside of tha ring
Same thing wit these lyrics so don't take them so personal
It's a sport, that's why I talk sh*t when I pipe in tha box
Cause these minimal uneducated bulb heads couldn't light up my spot
If _I was a red head_ and you tried stickin' me to a striker and box
So don't say that my gift aint worth it and I'm not true
I'll slay you wit writtin works, then..
Laugh as I change to a different person


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

sucka's catch me at a corner they feeling themselves to much and thus
the only way of escape is for them to find that i was stronger
with chins checked they hit the deck when you test faith say it really puts it on ya
my anger feeling rested but something in me going hectic 
the diagnosis reflected while i'm posted feel neglected mind scattering
in the dosage of the nexus walking off where nobody guesses
the pharmacy puts it on tables and the doctors give labels
thy enemy thinking i'm unable till finds out in the most fatal
get tossed in the reapers cradle where you'll sleep find in a dream
find freddy supplying me the tools go shiver i'm dying to make a pool
put my mask on black suite that a** gone now reflect foo
and everybody wonder who but they never found a clue
neither the body flying off in a balloon parachute


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

"But just because that vain
abstraction, empty word,
that erring idol of propriety-
which was by folk, insane,
as Honour since referred-
which tyrannizes now society,
mixed not anxiety
within the happy joy
of loving's faithful band;
nor was it's harsh command
known by those souls who liberty employed,
but nature's law of gold
and joy, do what pleases you, was told."- Toquato Tasso

"You, honour, first you hid
the fount of love's delight,
denying drafts to slake the lover's thirst;
to lovely eyes you bid
restraint or even flight
to keep their beauties' charms in secrets cursed;
in nets you gathered first
their hair spread on the breeze;
sweet, wanton acts, so dear
you made coy and shy appear;
you stopped plain words, filled steps with modesties;
this, honour, was your deed
that stole the gifts that love for us decreed"- Torquato Tasso

From Tasso's lesser known second work Aminta, which I'm halfway through. It's about a lover who tries to commit suicide because a girl doesn't love him and.....blah blah blah blah blah. Lol, I think it's particularly beautiful. Just the image of it's end is touching, though I've only heard it.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

i did it! i wrote one where you write about the thing but its really about something else. lol.

on the corner of botany road and ti rakau drive
i'm ice skating at a place they call paradice
by unnatural means i arrive to slide upon this unnatural ice
its my inaugural attempt; from being good i'm exempt
a few cautious steps and i'm falling down
others are sliding by, my ineptitude they must condemn
but the only difference between us
is that i am me and they are them
by the end i'm less cautious and better at falling down
i'm not sure if it was fun or even nice
another day in paradise


----------



## Secluded Island (Mar 21, 2012)

*Something I wrote recently...

The Black Ink Maze

Blank sheet of paper all raged and thin
Sits now besides me awaiting every fleeting whim
My silent reveries have lost meanings
Hollow thoughts silently swim
They're lost in a black ink maze
Where my thoughts seldom win

No mouse finds the cheese on this twisted crucial path
While silent discomfort gets lost in their wrath
Confusions tiny footprints tip toe through the halls
Copious demolition's left in the wake of it all
This long road is daunting distraught with despair
Crossroads are burning occasionally with care

Where is the cheese at the end where the bell can be rung? 
Rainbow ends nowhere prisms' light is coming undone
Night follows darkness and day dawns the light
Dusk is this journey while hopes candle burns slight.
What is my essence as lanterns wick dims?
Too late for beginning or starting over again.

It's an unfinished journey through a lonely corridor
Which turn will get there? Which twist will fail?
Which trail lies before me now in this paradox maze?
Only baggage I can carry lies within my soul's foggy haze
Each doorway has a threshold that seems a mystery
Locked door has a keyhole passage lost when barely found

Piles of raged sheets of paper filled with miles of reverie
Musings from lost and aimless moments frantically wrote down
Is there really any urgency as countless moments hasten past?
One hundred years from this moment no memory will last
Essence dawned at daylight ink fades in a pile of paper trash
An empty page full circle all black ink moments must pass.

Written by and from my Secluded Island
*


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

^ your poem is really awesome


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Message to Siberia

Deep in the Siberian mine,
Keep your patience proud;
The bitter toil shall not be lost,
The rebel thought unbowed.

The sister of misfortune, Hope,
In the under-darkness dumb
Speaks joyfully courage to your heart:
The day desired will come.

And love and friendship pour to you
Across the darkened doors,
Even as round your galley-beds
My free music pours.

The heavy-hanging chains will fall, 
The walls will crumble at a word;
And freedom greet you in the light,
And brothers give you back the sword- Pushkin


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

monumental pencle movement in curse of tha devil
reble'n worse than a elaphant circus animal surfacing ground level
lurkin around poundin' cement chasin humans
tha circus facing a union of animal protesting holding pickets and shouting
i'm cold and sick as an outing/
of putting a dirty d*** ina b**** escorting vegas casino corporate pimping it legally/
a sniff of tha evil me
is sick and disgusting as sh*t splatters and people peeing ?
phatter than ocean whale mammals gathering planktin
give me a spot i'll plank ten times like ancient sea animals eatin minature snacks wit brissles instead of teath in tha middle of they gums for utinsils/
crazy he may be labled insane as he's ageing chasing a dream for no reason but money something has gotta change/
but not really


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Your wisp curled into centre so quietly
So transparent, taciturn a raptured soul, caught in sight
I heard a chiding voice "still angels do traverse these earthly parts"
But I looked up silently, I smirked as I ever did before where no hope awaits no burdened heart
So was my view of earth, the procession of ruptured tombs should greet me
From the corner of my eye, an empty presence presided, not remitting an instant noone else could see
Twisted, convulsed, a footprint traced back the same
Your sideways raptured squinting back to me
I pray if another sideways glance should have it, you remember me

My heart had not the space to feel, for every burdened heart so heavy, so spiteful,
I don't see people, I see spirit, and deepest depths oh, what a trick,
She looked at me, then to the mob, and I rose up before,
But I loved you before this, from the impossibility that transpired here!
From the tunnel of death and longing, where I choose death 
It takes a third person to choose love for me
And so doing kill myself and my love or my family but choice is precious
It would take an eagle's claws drawn, flown to heaven first
So full bodied insanities pervade my chest, so precise it's talons cleft my shoulders to carry me away
My heart entrenched, to fly away to you now, before cloistered prisons of all time
We will never come back the same, or see eachother the same
I must race now to know if you are the same I left, that sparked this impossibility
How could I deduce less than you if I were unwilling to prolong it in my hearts racing
Of spirit, of this impossible shame
And no further down where shaking souls deepest feel no rest whenever chance passes scathingly, you'd looked away embarrassed, that so cripplingly you took shape
Your high hair, flayed to your shoulder you spread, it casts out seeds, never rests, cast out wisps of passion
And before long I glanced up swiftly so detailed my hearts' desires.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

No idea who wrote this but, I saw it hanging up in one of the rooms in my grand mother's house and instantly liked it.

Dont Quit!

When things go wrong, as they sometimes will,
when the road youre trudging seems all uphill,
When the funds are low and the debts are high,
And you want to smile, but you have to sigh,
When care is pressing you down a bit,
Rest, if you must, but do not quit.

Life is queer with its twists and turns,
As every one of us sometimes learns,
And many a failure turns about,
When he might have won had he stuck it out;
Dont give up though the pace seems slow
You may succeed with another blow.

Often the goal is nearer than,
It seems to a faint and faltering man,
Often the struggler has given up,
When he might have captured the victors cup,
And he learned too late when the night slipped down,
How close he was to the golden crown.

Success is failure turned inside out
The silver tint of the clouds of doubt,
And you never can tell how close you are,
It may be near when it seems so far,
So stick to the fight when youre hardest hit
Its when things seem worst that you must not quit.

- Anonymous


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

*Through My Eyes*

_
the young gun is diligent still i lay here in gloom
 in a room with nothing but doom in sight 
of day and night that grooms all worse in a cocoon 
running with a void unknown to the dome 
astray searching for home all by my lone
then yells a tone i wont condone and roam
between the cones never answering that 3 6 phone
to each his own it wont be long before gone
so is all wrong if one thing affects another
sister or brother? and we hug eachother but someones
stuck in gutters makes my heart clutter
but if i stutter worse is certain to be my lover
a curse that hovers lurking
searching a curtain to put a end to this play called hurtin
i'm near the edge off a ledge mumble deaths pledge
pause wait cus i remember somethin my moma said
i want my memories to stay alive at the same time
i want my memories dead if i could survive in all of these tides
not wanting my families hands to get red
So i make a choice every F***in day while hearin that voice
kill kill and seal they say throw it away nah my balls is steal
and i'll thrive till they thaw and fall off they connected to my law
the negative brought saws but my wall fortified raw guns draw
people question my faith and hey i dont got all the answers
but when evil comes as a trace hey say i'm not the one to be tampered
see people desguise as them campers and peeking holes in your shield
ya got the girl to get damper pay her answers just for her bills
heres a thrill who promoting these leaches? narrowed minded they seek this
preach this one of humanities weakness
while you flossin the green babies dad is know where to be seen
and you wonder why they turned into rebel
human kind slowly killing themselves so get the shovels and dream
_


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Poetry to throw it out there
Wanna catch?
I'm slobberin at tha mouth stinking of dog breath
While C*** are habitually eating up dog flesh
As blind men literally getting it are only dreaming of hot sex
I got skeletons wit my red suit and beard I'm cleaning my clause set
While I'm cleaning my closet
..
Boy I've never been told
I'm tha bomb sh**
My toilet never explodes
I gotta calm lip, but I'll never remode
Into a soft p***k who never opened his hole
Witta b**** wit tan lines pissed every early morn
Dog my situation's worse than tha Jersey Shore
If I could pick a clip and burst
My brain will lay in tha dirt
And maybe then I'll understand and can be happy tha first time .. maybe


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Sick in tha membrain whipping through tha mid lane clownin feelin great
With a tall boy cracked sipping wit my big bro going down the interstate
__
This jus tha tip of tha ice cold sh*t that I spit down in St. Petersburg
Drown your bait, leave her perched
If you a sick pr*ck then think, I'm even worse
I'm nothin short of a cercumsized ***k head
I'm hard to rip like tough plastic
Expecially wit my junk out tha window going 50 screamin F*CC! TRAFFIC!!
I'm electrifying, this life's caused enough static
My sterio system is herion so you know I bump that sh*t
Rap sucks ?? F**k all whoever said this sh*t
No crap without rap, but without metal rock bottom never existed
Never homophobic bro I am better than that
I jus like to smoke cigs and put it out by stepping on f*gs ??
If I crepted wit some *ss and she caught feelings
__
She'll catch an open right palm and get left in tha past
I'm all about fishin, no sex on tha rag?
I know that hole closed but **** your mouth isn't
They the type to only give you heat at they home
Cause away they dead skunk and f*ccin stink on tha road
I guess each to his own
__
My letter headed off to burn a pr*ck
You b*tches better switch sex before I stamp tops and murder sh*t
Best to leave it alone or I'll go postal and pop affermatively
Run away from ya state, change up your name
I'll still find addresses easy, its' not at first a sinch
You can be a bum sucking off dealers for rocks, alterinitive
But switched sexed trannies have a male box that's perminant
So acutally you easaly seen and cleaned like white socks wit dirty lint (huh?)
My clock says thirty six, past the fourth hour of morning
I positively, shower in gold witta porno fetish I'm adoreing
SandMan aint gotta digest food when I'm making sh*t up
I'll jus let a sl** take a sh*t in a dixie like she's crazy as f**k
Two chicks one me video making away from civilization savoring what ??!
This sh*t in a dixie
What you're gone wait ?? The b*tch say
__
Na f**k that, tilt my head back taking tha cup wit no chase lmao


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

Once again I've derailed, gone off track, and I can't even see well, man I'm sweatin bullets, this life feels like I'm in hell, and everyday I'm prayin sayin hopin that it ends well...


----------



## TmastermanT (Apr 8, 2012)

Luck

Thing stop, Things move
You Stop, I move
Rush there, in fear
Your there, I'm scared
Dont give up, I give up
Its your luck, not my luck


I made this up while I was typing no joke .


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Stop all the clocks, cut off the telephone,
Prevent the dog from barking with a juicy bone,
Silence the pianos and with muffled drum
Bring out the coffin, let the mourners come. 

Let aeroplanes circle moaning overhead
Scribbling on the sky the message He Is Dead,
Put crepe bows round the white necks of the public doves,
Let the traffic policemen wear black cotton gloves. 

He was my North, my South, my East and West,
My working week and my Sunday rest,
My noon, my midnight, my talk, my song;
I thought that love would last for ever: I was wrong.

The stars are not wanted now: put out every one;
Pack up the moon and dismantle the sun;
Pour away the ocean and sweep up the wood.
For nothing now can ever come to any good.


----------



## kaykay609 (May 30, 2011)

* 
*

Solitude in december:

Cold wind speaks to me in cautious ways
Shorter they are growing, these days
Winter sneaks up on us
Promptly as a sinless soul's despair, thus;

While turbid glass makes windows dull
My vision's clearer than ever before
My skull hasn't cracked, though crystal softens me
There is no hard harshness for thee

Like there is order in chaos
I'll feel peace in the storm
And freeze in the sun as my skin
Acold makes my heart feel warmth

Send me to icy mountains and arctic plains
And I will find contentment through wisdom found
Only achieved in solitary solitude
In this place, I am not missing

Far away from those before and thereafter
From them, their empty words and laughter
For time is not to be wasted, reflection
In a frozen lake, december is my only friend


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Supernatural being being retarded, you're seeing me
In tha corner swallowin hollow ended bullet tips
__
But then i'd be dead and empty so i guess i'm full of sh*t.
__
I take a minute to think, give me a shrink, and i guess medicine will give me that weak push that i need/
__
I'll be thinkin why tha **** yall lookin at me, i'm feelling appaulled
But yall behind a computer screen and cant see me at all
I guess i'm crazy
Too much for words but **** i got a lust and thirst
That's never been ended it's in my blood god has givin a gift
__
That's why we pray on our knees every now and again
And try to get the tear flow come up out of the end part where your eye is *shrugs*
__
I'm sharper than five ***** up in diamond cut condoms
I am the bomb switch
__
It's time you get armed wit bars quick cause writtins is different then when you spittin your par sh*t/
wtv i'm done typing.


----------



## Lila11 (Dec 22, 2011)

*Barter*

Life has loveliness to sell,
All beautiful and splendid things,
Blue waves whitened on a cliff,
Soaring fire that sways and sings,
And children's faces looking up 
Holding wonder like a cup.

Life has loveliness to sell,
Music like a curve of gold,
Scent of pine trees in the rain,
Eyes that love you, arms that hold,
And for your spirit's still delight,
Holy thoughts that star the night.

Spend all you have for loveliness,
Buy it and never count the cost;
For one white singing hour of peace
Count many a year of strife well lost,
And for a breath of ecstasy 
Give all you have been or could be.

Sara Teasdale :heart


----------



## Lila11 (Dec 22, 2011)

*Advice to a girl*

No one worth possessing
Can be quite possessed;
Lay that on your heart,
My young angry dear;
This truth, this hard and precious stone,
Lay it on your hot cheek,
Let it hide your tear.
Hold it like a crystal
When you are alone
And gaze in the depths of the icy stone.
Long, look long and you will be blessed:
No one worth possessing
Can be quite possessed.

Sara Teasdale :heart


----------



## Lila11 (Dec 22, 2011)

*If*

The classic

IF you can keep your head when all about you 
Are losing theirs and blaming it on you,
If you can trust yourself when all men doubt you,
But make allowance for their doubting too;
If you can wait and not be tired by waiting,
Or being lied about, don't deal in lies,
Or being hated, don't give way to hating,
And yet don't look too good, nor talk too wise:
If you can dream - and not make dreams your master;
If you can think - and not make thoughts your aim;
If you can meet with Triumph and Disaster
And treat those two impostors just the same;
If you can bear to hear the truth you've spoken
Twisted by knaves to make a trap for fools,
Or watch the things you gave your life to, broken,
And stoop and build 'em up with worn-out tools:

If you can make one heap of all your winnings 
And risk it on one turn of pitch-and-toss,
And lose, and start again at your beginnings
And never breathe a word about your loss;
If you can force your heart and nerve and sinew
To serve your turn long after they are gone,
And so hold on when there is nothing in you
Except the Will which says to them: 'Hold on!'

If you can talk with crowds and keep your virtue,
' Or walk with Kings - nor lose the common touch,
if neither foes nor loving friends can hurt you,
If all men count with you, but none too much;
If you can fill the unforgiving minute
With sixty seconds' worth of distance run,
Yours is the Earth and everything that's in it,
And - which is more - you'll be a Man, my son! (OR A women)


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Abandoning an Alien Country

Abandoning an alien country
You sought your distant native land;
How could I stop the tears from parting
When sorrow was beyond command?
With hands that momentarily grew colder
I tried to hold you, wordlessly
I begged that our farewells, our anguish,
Might be prolonged eternally.

But from the bitter kiss and clinging
You tore away your lips; and from
The gloomy land of lonely exile
To a new country bade me come.
You said: "When we are reunited,
Beneath a sky of endless blue,
In the soft shadow of the olives,
Then, lip to lip, I'll solace you."

But yonder, where the blue is radiant,
And where the olives from the shore
Cast tender shadows on the waters,
You fell asleep, to wake no more.
The funeral urn, alas, is holding
Your beauty and your sorrow now,
But the sweet kiss of our reunion...
I wait-I hold on to your vow-Pushkin.

I remember my ya-ya's olive fields in Epitallion. This is perhaps my favourite.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

thou shalt not, poet, prize the people's love.
The noise of their applause will quickly die;
Then shalt thou hear the judgement of the fool
And chilling laughter from the multitude.
But stand thou firm, untroubled and austere;
Thou art a king and kings must live alone.
Thine own free spirit calls to thee pass on,
Make perfect the fair blossom of thy dreams,
Nor ask for praises of achievements won.
Praise lives within; tis thou that art the judge,
And thine the strictest judgement of them all.
Art thou content? Then leave the herd to howl;-
Leave them to spit upon thine altar fires
And on the dancing incense of thy shrine-Pushkin

Half hero and half ignoramus,
What's more, half scoundrel, don't forget.
But on this score the man gives promise
That he will make a whole one yet.

Though soporific not a little,
He's so pugnacious, you would think
That with a mad dog's foaming spittle
This critic thins his opiate ink-Pushkin lol.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Something quick I gotta work today
Like my b*tch dont miss me she f*ckin hurt decay
Give a **** it hurt me too like anyways
If I see a cutie and I get a gaze
And my eyes aint glazed I'ma say somethin
__
Even if I'm high i'd probably approach and say whats up and get straight down to tha point/
Makes me wanna have some money
Ratio's like 2 and 10 twenty percent
__
If i had the cheese though it'd be easy and i wouldn't have to think twice


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Haters got no jewels close your eyes and listen
bust your vision hush go to the kitchen
if you got guts then you always on a mission
watch me shut they mouth with perfect precision
Rebel be persistent leveled with my shovels
to an aray of light down dark paths narrow chuggin barrows
parch my enemies inside my pyramids i'm the pharaoh
out of they misery keep performing history held near me dearly
here to proceed with the onslaught they thought
i would lay down not so I retrieve they corps like a greyhound
making you hell bound all the way now contemplate brought
you nothing but my sound.
Glistening the sharp edged mirror with dark bad killer
mark a** dealer stealer 
like to think myself as my flags healer but deep in my soul
I get a little pleasure mistuh
Lostsoul making a way out of the scene with a team
called mobstahs cant emit me for murder no witness can conjure
the lady that heard blood got towed off in a honda
kiss the monstah making the car explode 
duck in the gutters cover ground evidence erodes
turn the tube catch my handy work laugh at the news
being a master tactician no bars no holds


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Born witta bruse on my forhead 
Upsidedown didn't cry looked around like wow
What's goin on think i lost some screws
On tha day of my birth you can say that i'm cursed
Heriditarily aways but tha bruse made it worse.
Dude i'ma urk worse than church sermons when wittnessing the crack babies first birth
__
I'll reverse the earth like i took you back to your worse day ever and jus looked and laughed
__
These bars are easy writes like i took the path wit my arm goin clockwise sittin in a crooked stance
__
You'll be at tha gate naked outside while it's rainin bangin on tha door then i took a glance chucked a can lookin buzzin tazer and cooked your #ss for even thinkin i cared that we had culinary cooking class together now that i'm looking back
__ blllaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

_
my people of war tee lethal single
when they mingle bleed through no
more questions in cracks of the wrinkles
the pot of gold cant reach before 11 quakes
start bailing bad energy made hella fates shake
risking it all were the stakes when i came to my place
the mind erase all trace all show no one gives at the base
wide awake i replace the person by my side with double faces
in my huddle races fueled troubled hatred
to make it in the matrix looking for grub but no love
found in my hub rise above escape from the demon that tug
I'm visionary peace making to the cemetery make it all at ease
dodging disease that carry but the bugs
they all trynna bring me down wait till they see now
dialed to put em all asleep and i'll treat my vow
I try to stay calm emotion of red seas i palm energy
if released make a bomb be it my last dying strategy
tragedy willing immaculately dealing foes sad to see
help me live happily mind of me time to leave
still i breathe living my lane my feet my brain 
rest in peace all the casualties
i'm by my lone waking the breeze neglected
long paths i roam never retreat from hectic
to beat i message seal a leak and bless it
find a home where evils dissected and never phones less it deck it lone by my own
_


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Okay, this isn't serious poetry like most others are posting. It's just a joke limerick I made for a friend. But I thought I'd share for laughs:

*Political Makeover*

I don't think my looks could be plainer
I should get a personal trainer
Or maybe a tan
Cause I'm such a fan
Of the orange glow of Congressman Boehner


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

All day and all night, the smoke fills the air,
It got me thinkin if I'm the only one who cares,
I isolate myself cause I'm tired of their stares,
And I always yell inside cause I'm tired of being scared,
I'm tired of being lonely, and I'm tired of this fear,
No matter where I go, I somehow end up over here,
I just wanna get away, I need to find a way,
I'm to the point where I don't work and neither do I play,
It's no wonder misery is calling me, begging me to stay...


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

*Mountains to fall down*

battle for the love throttle for the golden glove
motto shoot down phony hugs spot gems in smog getting snubbed
trifling people the everyday evil I see through no dont want to meet you
my hands sterile days blows the sin to my table to mingle

through my eye spot a twinkle in desguise while i'm lurking
and searching they try but certain i'll fry em up
line them up then i'd be committing another wicked descend
this sickness of life always wins and i had enough

passenger of the bus putting my life in the trust of others 
peaceful strayed and cussed with a gun my neighbor thrusts ready to hush 
life itself all noise around touched the ground heads clutched
with a sound found the possessor engulfed in bloods lust as his body rusts

I could feel his pain but still i remain here
wondering what i'm questioning my destiny to reveal hope its sincere
do I have to fear? When will i near
why do i revere the puzzle unclear to steer roadsides in fogs rear hit a deer

turns out to be my lover she was the one and i'm in despair
do i dare move the jeep off the cliff share a room
from my nightmares that gloom cus i cant bare her tomb
is it rare the moon to shoot me glares as i leap to doom

As i awake i'm unaware where do i dwell do I meet my lady
or did i sail to hell
My bodies burning I turned pale memories resonate
shell of my former shelf in the car as my life lives through torture tales


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

The question is this
By will alone
Does my heart carry the strength
To see you burn?
When I do not wish to part
To see them farewell
Does my heart carry the strength
To leave you behind?

The eternal search for purity
A fragile hope for the just and fair
Order feeds from the corpses
All beauty must die

Where is the essence
In beast or scripture?
Where lies the laws
In stars or temples?
I cannot see myself
Not your orbit
I cannot see the others
Not your eyes

If I told you I'd get you through
I'd have to let you fall down

Not because of malice
You needed to
And I'll remember
What we had

It lasts forever when you let it go
Purity and Pain


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

How sweet the moonlight sleeps upon this bank!
Here will we sit and let the sounds of music creep in our ears; soft stillness and the night 
Become the touches of sweet harmony. Sit Jessica. Look how the floor of heaven 
Is thick inlaid with partines of bright gold;
There's not the smallest orb which thou
behold'st
But in his motion like an angel sings,
still quiring to the young ey'd cherubins;
such harmony is in immortal souls-Shakespeare


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I always liked this one, by Philip Larkin: 

An arundel tomb

Side by side, their faces blurred, 
The earl and countess lie in stone, 
Their proper habits vaguely shown 
As jointed armour, stiffened pleat, 
And that faint hint of the absurd— 
The little dogs under their feet.

Such plainness of the pre-baroque 
Hardly involves the eye, until
It meets his left-hand gauntlet, still 
Clasped empty in the other; and 
One sees, with a sharp tender shock, 
His hand withdrawn, holding her hand.

They would not think to lie so long. 
Such faithfulness in effigy
Was just a detail friends would see:
A sculptor’s sweet commissioned grace 
Thrown off in helping to prolong 
The Latin names around the base.

They would not guess how early in
Their supine stationary voyage
The air would change to soundless damage, 
Turn the old tenantry away;
How soon succeeding eyes begin
To look, not read. Rigidly they

Persisted, linked, through lengths and breadths 
Of time. Snow fell, undated. Light
Each summer thronged the glass. A bright 
Litter of birdcalls strewed the same
Bone-riddled ground. And up the paths 
The endless altered people came,

Washing at their identity. 
Now, helpless in the hollow of 
An unarmorial age, a trough
Of smoke in slow suspended skeins 
Above their scrap of history, 
Only an attitude remains:

Time has transfigured them into 
Untruth. The stone fidelity
They hardly meant has come to be 
Their final blazon, and to prove 
Our almost-instinct almost true: 
What will survive of us is love.


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

Incapable of being capable, my issues are piling up, I can't even pay the cable bill... 
People saying it'll get better well I'm thinking that it never will...
Even waking up sucks, when you're feeling far from incredible,
That's why I sip this devil juice, and pound me down some edibles,
The kind of help I need is probably the medical, but I refuse to lay in a clinic for the cynics who never tried meth or heroin and this is what I'm tellin emmmmmm....

Free me pleaseeeee~~


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

*put you to rest in puddles*

slice them up into glitter rust pieces 
thought it was eraser shavings but its ashes 
as the body deceases increases my whole enthusiasm 
to give em platnuim atoms strap sim to the 
future a soldier can captivate at whim 
displeased how I sat em 
every opposing can vairy their colding 
so early i'm scoping and burry the sloaping 
epidemic eroding of vessels gave em scoldings 
a threshold to wisdoms level necropolis of shovels 
steping on the foot of the lost souled rebels 
come meet my town sas where my brethren'll put you to rest in puddles
do you hear a rebuttal? as death in the eyes huddle
left demise taped the struggle help you reach the reaper to cuddle
minions of memories disembodied to history
as i'm descending to misery no one stands up to vouch for my entity
slow i crouched with envy theres a demon into me
but its sin to sin and then I lose out when will I win
i'm thinking to try it again begin to see what will contend and leap
what I see cant tell whats genuinely the truth elusively escapes
to make amends to thee, so skeet and retreat
if something follows remember alls the enemy neanderthal
Rambo lost demented vessel wearing camo flossed
blades to teeth wicked dentist no one can handle
we all a witness the sickness is an animal with quickness
cost a handful but no one can imitate the organic even with a sample
it'll be the first one man trample


----------



## jammes (Aug 25, 2011)

.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

I said ..
Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious
Dude I'm like a magic gifted crest of sound emotions 
Powder puff sour punks never get loud enough
My load is spittin up
All tha quiet ones hold it in till the bottle explodes from fizzin up
If you say I aint gifted
Look at me in the present from
THEN say I aint gifted from your blindage of metaphores
Yall act vegetarian, Stegasaurus
Get tha coroner to pick his body up i dropped in Florida
F****n obnoxoius tendencies range thru the hundreds
Its like i got a box of centipedes chemicly altered to talk and give me frees
So cold as if to be the plastic pop you lettin freeze
I don't talk to enimies
They too little
Take a line out and chalk my enity
Imagine me dead wit my head spread on tha bed spread
With the door locked huh?


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Thrive

Butterfly
caught the train to another
lost cause and demise
her jacket too tight
her heels kiss the gray
the violence stands out
just like her joy 
amongst the rain
you got something I could never have
you got something I could never try
Butterfly
needs some attention
away from her knees
and her pretty little eyes
politics make her sick
so she dives into a world
where there is no divide
the picket signs
kiss the sky with lips
unlike her own
you got something I could never have
you got something I could never try
when she's in the city
she longs for the country
the country screws her harder than
her honey
when she's in the city
she longs for the country
the country screws her harder than her honey


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

comin with a fluent undisputed what i recruited
make the do list trampling the bodies before we move it
holding the fort from any independent or be it many
be relentless scrap scratter brain deplenished straight to haties
in my laboratory savage the jury what i'm making of fury
shaking the embodiement of fools while inviting the crazy surely
now dont look at me shady G spilling the truth
roof electing high calibers at the roots
pessimist of war while neglecting the tainted voice we shoot
cus when it contributes it leaves a burning scale unlearning to refute
ashes displayed a mattress of outlined vessel we kettle payed
for giving it shelter i'ma gather troops and show you the way
mankind realign redefine our unholy ends cus rewind
the sun mostly dont shine when earths birthing sin days
trend waves grin craves men to the grave now who do we save?
the Obscene security mobbing for unity the unicorn can be born
before we sworn into tyranny be it sways our duty. **** I'm not liking what i'm writing. sum bullchit, I say sum BULLCHIT!
bigN8!


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm trapped in a prison in my very insides
My soul screaming wanting to die
Pushed and pulled in every direction
Unable to see clearly through both eyes
My soul just screams hoping to die
Out of control is what's running through her head
She walks downstairs for lunch in a misty haze
Stares at her plate in a far away gaze
The food turns her stomach she wants to leave
It makes the prisoners in chains scream and scream
Someone looks over and comments on her plate
She just looks and nods in clear distaste
Pushed and pulled again that's her life
Out of control she doesn't want to take that bite
It feeds the prisoner adds to the endless screams
She wishes it were just a unreal dream


----------



## jammes (Aug 25, 2011)

any of you guys seen Dead Poets society? Is it worth it??


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Don't know mon haven't seen it.

growing up being imprisioned a young wad facing sentences
no body to mention his tale of witching that went missing
moma n daddy been gone to long, 
when he listens for their voice he hears no tone.
now hes wishing, they went on a mission to gather some riches 
pops probably reelin the fishes flopin and twitchin
maybe somebody popped in their buisness
oh what am I to do, should i go pursue 
mom and papa i'm lookin for you
but before he went to abide the surface creepin like a serpant
cus villagers will make him a servant then what would be his purpose. 
no longer would he resonate to the imagery propelling temptation
a stand will be needed but without preparation
he bleeded at his destination.
they made him a slave for walking their land 
his day would be grave
in his chains to the palace he found mother in tackles servin the king
his life now baffled all means why was his mother working the wrong team?
his mother told him there was no more reason to worry they'll no longer be poor
as she's grinning to wad he saw dad on the porch execution 
had taken place no more retribution for fate hell was proven
movin soothin thru the Earthly gates ruling without hesitation
the land of the ghouls droolin as humans threw gasoline for it to detonate
with front seat reservations


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

I Just Want Luv, why you so brilliant?


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

haha thank you you"re to kind lyric.
I still got a ways to go though.


If i was ment for the gutter then why would I hover 
another daily discover to meet with a lover 
only to fall tip toeing hope to recover
spine reigning tall you see it law grips a relentless glove bruh.
dont stutter i'm climbing to the nexus 
reflect this wicked goo make it shoo 
my soul fortifying evil it wont connect with.
come with yo best sh*t i battle yell to the wicked
now dont get it twisted i call em out as war strategy 
get in close counters and hit fix. 
back into the mist risk none in war
i got a hit list out on my bounty the reaper waiting to visit
or for me to call I wont give out the digits 
fall would become vivid on a mission if you down with a rebel
only commission is to stay livin 
think you can change the enemy stay wishin 
wont be a friend of me delusional trickin us get us thrust
by ambush we partake none put retaliation on our cemetery
we let none sever see
for all my lost souls we'll march and take our territory
and leverage our names into histories category 
being pledged with glory if we die at least we held nothing shortly.


----------



## julissa (Jul 9, 2012)

i have a poem about my friend Cassy,but it's rather short: "We were in fifth grade and at that time/i looked at you like the stars that shine/in the sky at night,the pretty lights."


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

She runs to the door
She needs to get out
She try's to find her voice but she can't shout
The darkness is coming
She feels it's advance
She bangs on the door with tight balled up fists
let me out, let me out is what she shouts
It opens from within her midst
She sprints to the drawer
She picks up the key
She opens it up
Thinking this will make it better
take away the pain please
This will make the darkness go away
Panting head turning
She's loosing her game
The keys rattle
Shes anticipating gain
Her hand fumbles around until she closes her first
She's found what she's looking for as she hold it in her grip
A little piece of silver her best friend
It's there for her when she's near to her end
It comforts her when she's feeling down
She grits her teeth she won't make a sound
Quickly she closes the door
Slides down onto the dark floor
Red drips down at a slow pace
Tears fall down from hollow eyes
She looks at the scars scattered in despair
Feeling as if she's not really there
shocked and scared she brings trembling hands to her face
She wants to leave and be free from this place


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Simplistic rhythem inthusiast pennin' a new attempt
As I slip myself a viagria to insure that I do it big
I ruin hips-thighs-the back breakin lyrical illness
Hides in tha corner of tha dark eatin my pills b**ch
Gather vocabulary grab it and stash it inside ya hardrive
Cypher thru hard times
Write it, recylce it-but only on free rhymes
I'm colder than negetive three nine
Too little aint fair in height if you feel mines
I can go on forever-iconic bunnies in real time
Keep it softer than usual support is social support
Wiether you knew or not that rap's an unholy sport
Personalities change imagine tha pain one see's when witnessing
The ring's ability to switch mind sets to I'm mean --- you enemy 
Texual eye support won't allow body jestures measured by reading whatever I wrote using sight/
So real life 
Language is yet to be spoke better yet to be smoked
How can you undsertand what I wrote!
When what I wrote
Didn't provoke sound or tone
Poetry I wrote aint meant for the eye but oohhh well ha
.. and what's good luv?


----------



## crome (Dec 2, 2008)

_*'Late Nights'*_

Sometimes I lay alone awake on a late night
I wrap myself in a blanket of pain and turn off the lights
It's abyss, its obscure, I'm unsure about truth
At any moment in time I could end it all, that is true
If I do, I'm through, I say as I'm seeping out booze
Then I ask myself questions there's no answer to
Spiritually confused
It ain't too bad, what the hell do I know, I ain't got a clue
I'm just a mindless fool, like the rest of you are too
Rude to the skies I cry out for help
My heart cries, my lungs are about to pop
Others have dealt with worse why can't I just stop
Are my prayers to God out of cowardly fear?
The thoughts spear through my head, lord make them disappear
Time's passing by, it's almost surreal
What's my purpose in life, why am I here?
I feel that's a fact unknown and it's undeniable
That's real, what people tell us is unreliable
People that hurt us and people that lie 
Living a lie, committing crimes for a dime 
Is it worth it?
In the end, we all suffer, we're all born to die
Pleasure and pain are what keeps us alive


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

abort the land big boots stompin sortin the sand 
sent to court demand my wrist's removal of these wicked hands
sprouting a legacy delicately for the better of me 
discovering the treasured seeds i'm buisness and pleasure
sever the a mark eye doing work on the dark side now they sending letters
pleading for me to stop retreating i think they deceiving so I keep repeating
knock on the door but i was hesitant when the knob started speaking
desperate screaming mentality on the verge of leaning
ran inside with no regard without a shield spittin bars 
make a kill dealing to spiritual boulevards
mister lost soul delt the boogy shrine to deadly vines
now full of bloody wine pollution so i make it cleaner
Mr. me paying no misdemeanor such a clever demeanor
the deed being done all fun seeming numb i'm hearing the lungs
of the dumb who made me lunge wonder how their judgement rung.
My days round my elders on power trips selling powder drips of favourism
my sways of vision I delay anger paging waiting to sick em
trynna make us pledge the rectum someone schemes and dissect em
found no innards, apparently all of the sh,t lied dormant in their mouth
at a sprouting amount it was to much to count we set em ablaze let oxygen mount
in amaze how fast decaying checks out.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

crome said:


> _*'Late Nights'*_
> 
> Sometimes I lay alone awake on a late night
> I wrap myself in a blanket of pain and turn off the lights
> ...


I can relate to that. I don't think you're a coward, or foolish enough either I'd hazard to guess.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

i liked this line.
I heard a voice saying you proof less echoing they got me suplexed
lady gave a choice to be ghoulish and move it they got me cruel stressed
dude dress dont mix who said I would lie down s****
from mellow to ruthless somebody f***ed up and pulled the switch.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

The impermanence of things
like sunlight
(flooding in) between
the shutters, its wisp-like form devoured by
the dimness
of a vacant room.

If words could find
their way
----------around
that messy, brilliant head of yours
to your lips-
then maybe, _maybe_ that imaginary essence of
our lives would not be lost
like certain things
slipping through the fingers
on life's impermeable hand; I sleep,
forgetful
---------of all the tomorrows
I have been promised
and the tomorrows I have promised myself to.

I will retreat into the world unnoticed;
I will dig deep into the pit of inquietude.
I will softly sing
----------------away
the hiraeth in a lullaby, and
close the shutters
just as I am about to fall
asleep-
trap the deadened sunlight in my grim box

of vanished hope.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

i said..
Purposely depresive nature of tha mind
Comes from evilness inside
Cold hearted and selfish how I turned out yo
Bridges burning slow and I smurked like it aint hurt my soul
This stage of mind aint applauded when tha curtains close
From vacancy in tha audiance cause I chose to be left alone
And rep my own
Replay and rewind
All this foolishness bull sh*t that made me X games out and remain on tha grind/
So dark inside it's like I'm living witta frickin tumor
More concieted than Shaq wit out the sense of humor
Imagine that --
Therapy sessions remain no matter whatever I do
This aint common since I know I'm better than you
Serious complications got me impatient as a patient in the doctors office waiting to be observated/
Step to me it's dooms day
My noodle is lost
This feticini grew legs
So think of tha hole I live in while you live in today


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Rhyme swagger ;#
..
Sittin in tha rhyme chamber
Spit whats on tha mind ..
Save your lame major pain for another rainy day
F88k the saving grace but america is sorta all that ..
I'm more jaded than selective characters on mortal kombat
So I flip reversal spits wicked swear it's perfection constant
Airin tecs on a block head wearin sweats that my aunt knit
Overdosing on tha couch-chearish.. blessings-the gods gift
Prison fecal matter-arrested for hot sh))
And got boxed quick top bunk twenty some odd sh**
Hunny bun wit gun between box l***
Made the drop shaved a cop saved tha guap from out tha pocket of mister officer/
Shrug it off, stop it im twisted off of syrup
Coughin often artistic cautioned auntreprinuer caught in a luer of medicine drugs treacerous tugs of nasuase menuvours/
Stop me Bobby I'm caught again choppin ten cocky men
One of my options is
Quit talkin of lots of sh*t
Or keep rhymin till my knoggin jus pops from it ....


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

We say it dont stop they flop to cop but never do we drop
we shop thru their mental give a knuckle to they dental 
all the essentials they enthusiastic to feel miserable
they plot we watch now here we go as soon as they make a move
I rush like a goon make em like damn where'd my sense go?
dunno it wasnt visable you was acting wasnt funny now come the generals
bats body bags dummies and cliffs make them take a dip now to me thats hysterical
one way trips give things terrible off the ship after the rip personalities asking
if i've flipped past aint something I even merit so I tote
off in the wind let the nations vote bet temptations win is what experience wrote
in dejavu's biography i'm just watching again.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

you can see the light coming home in stride
despite the devil trying to kiss you at night the fight
i ride through my elders mind of the fortune teller 
scorching abortion the proportions of out sellers 
I tell you nothing but the truth to the root 
luv sailing enable my troops if they were ever disabled
a fortune like mine would be fatal cus who'll save him?
none come the mind in the world of reality tenacious 
drips and casual blasphemy they labeled me schitzophrenic 
now i see all the faces piercing thru my anatomy built
looking for damage plan it looking demand it
find way and never understand this 
the rebels seeping through my pores i call em big brother number two
through i'm the oldest lostsoul remaining the boldest through
wicked consoled wits coldest frights others bent I reloaded
trees falls with a sigh who will tell their story their was none before me
one with the planet seeing from the world all angles 
i see the angels tangle
a being falling in same old coincidences if anything brought me to insane more
knocking on the same door seeing the same floors 
expecting differences its just the same wh*res
where ever the rain pours the eyes neglected not knowing what they were born for
poor tore the hearts they say swimming the ocean of life is beautiful
its nothing but sharks and trife just refutable
am I just waiting for someone to shoot muh soul?
I wonder when will the truth be told.

the doctors told i age faster dont know if im going delusional
seeing grey hair and evil laughter
with the rightous spatualah flip over the problems
my likeness turn sadder just spilling my bladder
fell behind and wont catch up dont trust a ladder
from given experience scold me a set up
with muh guts tough them nays shuts their mouth
mount up bare hands metal blisters feel a maniacs rush
of blood my lust without hugs leaving in the dust my past
but reluctant to treat the gash
theres some contrast that wont let me pass the state of relapse 
shining gates that deteriorate when I try to go fast
but walking slow distance always vast it rapid grows.
I just wanna sing and soar
vigorous demons paddling with oars
they want my soul sore 
pay no core display no gore then say no more
cus today we finalized the new accord
thy luscious shore defining galore at peace with the lord...




then they change the beat on me
woke up find myself with knives near a water well
with lives that werent living could tell by the smell
an the parts of the bodies in my water pale
ah sh*t dumped them quick found myself 
on Heaven and hells hit list 
though only one will be my mistress can feel it closer
each assassination dodged relentless 
time chasing in desserts inn paid a buck at 2 am smelled some gas 
in the place saw friend peeking thru my doorway with dynomite
I jumped 3 story flight as it blew in his face.
Now nothing but fire can no longer walk
muh legs broken but no need coping
situations dire aint no hoping left
drag muhself in the middle of nowhere waitin for death
why it became deaf though? I'm starving 
dehydrated and the pain is at large when I realize
aint nothing but the coldest way out given my part then
see vultures and other creatures align defeat aint the way i pardon


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

everytime I spot an eye dismissing judging they cant see the light
all wishful frontin that I despise calling us insanity but they sniffing
they poisons when they try, 
i'm first flight above the drama
flight attendant bringing lava to my sauna im trynna conjure
where i've seen this face sh*t its everybody on the blocks baby mama.
all these skeezes nothing but bother get on my nerves only chance for worse to surf
advances weaving when i sneeze know its just the lurking trash that always follows
my motto to make it good you phony hollows can suck some wood (they wish they could)
basking in a maze where I once thought classmates were all the rage
when someone tapped me on my back told my so called friends was hidding a page.
Didn't know how to take it knowledge I lacked in fact I forsake'd it
met a tall edge to fall dead broke a leg no shoulders in sight then heard what homie said.
Every since that day I been a one man mission full of anger but cant blame them
made me stronger but if I ever see them it'll be danger
Just tellin you the sin in my body is waiting to spill
with a sickness more prevalent then nyquil could heal
at heights unreal the witches smite but cant get the knight to kneel.


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

I wake up to the light breeze of sunshine
thinking of the many possibilities life has to offer
then the reality and fear sets in as my insides turn
No one there , No one to hear me
Understanding me is unethical 
I am like you and you are like me
our minds great but mine distressed and yours filled with possibilities
Our lives and the great paths we take but mine took a turn with no exit 
I dream of the wonderful things you do and the opportunities as well
My emotions are to consoled in their own opinions and bags
Life doesn’t understand me and most of the time doesn’t favor me
I see your smiles , beauty and passions you achieve 
My mind tells me that will never be me
But did you know you were once me….


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Never once did I think gettin up in some pink
That my genetils some how reversed to testicles .. now I really need a shrink!
ha..
na..
But anyways did I say venom sprays from clouds formed from underground
Lookin like dry ice is black wit tha fright level high 'bout like twice of that
I swipe my mastercard of life
Only lookin for an inquery
Noticed 86 cents posted ..
For sending letters in tha mail I need more for postage
So how tha **** could I stamp my name on this game
Dreams of Insterscope..
That envelope sh*t is broke n busted
Rhymes won't fit inside I need a flat rate box to **** wit
I laughed, wait, knot .. I trust it's...
Pathalogicly not known so my mirror stays cracked, plain, shot and rusted
Ima insain snot at THEEE best
Tha F**K!! I got to kleen-next
Clap!!
Then I free at enimies
Rent a neat movie then eat and micky D's
I'm white wit no cheese so please the b**ching, cease.
This is enough Now!
Can't Stand! this sh*t.. I'm sittin the f**k down.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

will humanity make maybe we wont maybe we wont,
but then again maybe we will
abominable fields leaped right before the kill
could decapitate my will and rebuild 

hold tight cus what comes once comes twice 
assassinations set the traps watch the tracing and be sure not to overlap
why give em a second chance at my back then again it dont matter
run right thru em they cant even capture I zap 

right pass spotting those that pretend swatted actors
meeting ends of my wrath with his limbs in the rafters
sinister chiropractor jaws of the Toronto Raptor while being more a factor
cover the trials tho sins got a tracker

Dehydrated, knuckles vibrated 
replaying how many victims I anhilated,
spun a corpse's neck mercilessly relentlessly
rolled off in a hearse flee I cant get caught with crime related

elected ghouls tyranny on stools 
with a head in the pool I met a few
no novacane contains due to the main crew
apparitions dishing the pain nixing foo l


----------



## Brilliantly Beta (Aug 5, 2012)

I love poetry sometimes I really do believe its the language of the soul. I have written a few so far but im fresh out of projects right now. A couple that I have written are quite dark so id be reluctant to put them on here first in case it offends anyone but here is one that just flowed from my hands as easily as it flowed into my head  hope you all enjoy:

*The Flower - By me 
*

Need they know,
Need they care,
Need they the chance to stop and stare?
Every rose has its thorns,
But for every thorn a glorious petal adorns.

Some bloom early others late,
You cannot change that thing called fate,
Just as it controls who lives and dies,
Scattering their legacy to the skies,
Their personality rides the gentle breeze,
Infectious around thriving to please.

Sometimes affected by others frost,
But always shining through whatever the cost,
For when the frost begins to melt away,
And the sunshine is here to stay,
When the warmth the hope and love,
Shines down on them from above, 
They rise up gleaming with all their beauty,
They have to because to please it is their duty.

You may not blossom now but you are destined to do so later, 
No longer a shrinking violet you will rise up greater,
Wearing your petals in pride and awe,
Bestowed to you by Mother Nature's law.

And when it's the time to say goodbye do not shed a tear,
For there is never any need to cry or feel an ounce of fear,
You are the best of them all the one that shone so brightly,
Who grew true from day one and lives and dies so sightly.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

fueled with the anguish my neighbor twitching saneless
told him i got your back when you attack will be quick make it painless
howling huff worms swarm picking the bowels dicentigrating 
the golden unborn had em wished to the corn field 
there'll be no norm here as we perform peeled 
from my sanctuary to vanity with a heart to torn to heal
got hit and struggle to survive roll to a ditch were they'll reside
the crows unearthing will reveal huffin puffin for a meal so its glorified
devistation piss the grounds a feeling bound unwilling as the bows start filling
up chins to make a living
you'll defend for your ceiling bright lights can lend locked nights
reeling reaching for time to pass while its chilling preaching
people leaching everyday peeking I think they tweekin 
cus even the ones teaching dont know which way to stop the leaking
on my knees for the skies as my veins bleed in disguise 
all I need is a vibe weekly weakly waiting for the tide
so much deceit in my life dunno how to treat all this trife
the clouds get gloomy some say aint no faith with assumptions unfortified
no ordinary nation heat seekers deadly penetrations 
according to the creep reaper its an organization
freddy waiting ready takings fetish sleep annihilation's
I walk into the bleak creek meeting the horror stations on occasions


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

In a desirable world, you would be mine
Your heart would beat and mine would pound
Together in one absolute sound

In a desirable world, I would feel your breath on my cheek
As you whisper lovers words in my ear
Taking my hand and holding me near

In a desirable world, it would not hurt
It would not seem a dream or a fantasy
Everything would be true and filled with ecstasy

_Anonymous_


----------



## shnbwmn (Jul 13, 2012)

Rosedubh said:


> In a desirable world, you would be mine
> Your heart would beat and mine would pound
> Together in one absolute sound
> 
> ...


That's beautiful


----------



## guitarFreak (Jun 14, 2012)

Prophet

I've shouted until my lungs bled,

shed all I had like the martyr serpent,

The thunder floods my ears as the gods spin tragic tales,

I find no peace,
no solace for my weary mind,

cursed that these everlasting beings should need a mortal tongue,

They compel me to speak,

sharing a message of pain and terror,

my dreams are fraught with endless screaming,

my hands numb from carving strange signs into my flesh. 
-by guitarFreak


----------



## G i r l (Jul 30, 2012)

ShyWolfie said:


> I love poetry sometimes I really do believe its the language of the soul. I have written a few so far but im fresh out of projects right now. A couple that I have written are quite dark so id be reluctant to put them on here first in case it offends anyone but here is one that just flowed from my hands as easily as it flowed into my head  hope you all enjoy:
> 
> *The Flower - By me
> *
> ...


Love this


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Hours cut-hair--rediculous? me? who?
Guess I'll have more time to sleep
Retrete and sleep more in my room
Feel easy but the fumes influience my steeze
**** Swag!
I say steeze ..
Blaze trees
Enviornments hate me
Ozone slowly disipates quicker in rate the moment I wake
Like smoke's a mistake
Open the case, close it
I don't want to notice the cake
Handled it like a retard--slow to debate
Then I handed over a green card I found over down casting little bate down yaunder wit Lassy by the lake : )


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Normally I post my poetry on another forum, but here is one I wrote:

Lost in this labyrinth called life.
Trying to exist, still don't know why
Behind every corner a dead end lies.
A concrete wall reflecting my cry.

Walking, going on without purpose.
Bumping on shadows while trying to trace
The steps that will lead to the end.
The door to exit this lonely space.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

A feral heart caged
Pounding with a monstrous urgency
Yet so fragile 
A broken breath could halt it
And if it cannot be freed
Why does the heart beat itself
to a most certain death?
There must be a taste of truth
or maybe a utopic dream
of a love worth living for 
worth dying for
And when love breaks into the bloodstream
the heart is forever altered
shriveled by a burst of liquid blue
or augmented by a course of crimson.
Yet it beats still, even when feeble
for there is an instinctual need
to endure.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

the croissant bathes my blinded window
through the vibe of what must be golden tables I yearn
but no matter which way i turn I burn in the en fuego
griping my rib cage through my passion, gritty nails a fashion
asking my self what I can't fathom shed a tear 
from the guts the closer the farther i get from your touch
not just physically emotionally and mentally building misery and thus
my lust for all I love impingement the dust settled at my heels
hearing the moon's light melodic violin soothing temperarly
till I see the daylight then I remember its the same pain and de javue
I wonder when the dust settles will it leave a trial?
would it even matter? would the destiny come and bail
me out a inner hell? forgot i'm questioning the mad hatter.
At my fingertips fled from a divine source to stop the swelling
with a self inflicted try for escape led me to being confined publicly
knocking on the door is a strain without a cord
the rain no longer reigns its the pain being ignored
shadowed with a bug pulling at my peace
sucking any chance of a stealthy soul being unleashed
All I want is luv the moons light pities as if it knows
luv doesn't want me a walking vessel with a pointless
plot of being free, I feel the moons concern of me
so much I can relate with my belonged trapped friend, 
as If the moon were myself pleading for our once lost connection


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

"Freedom"

A government face brings Jesus freaks
Stepping along the carpet, crying,
For someone's attention;
A chance to be validated

Cold line-up to a dank abandoned factory
Makes meek of those out to enjoy themselves
On a cold Friday night:
It's a social thing.

Children skip along shop floors
Leading orderly walks of parents-
Adults must make serious display
Of spending their money someone else's way

When each day's done
The common events unfold:
Don't drink too much; don't fight;
Let the TV sink in at night.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

"Double standard"

Head-frames sit, bottoms unhinged,
Yearning for a food,
Each owner without wealth-
Perhaps in poor education
Or dictatorial free reign.
Regardless, there they are,
Forgotten by grave nature
Of owning foreign identity.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

laura024 said:


> A feral heart caged


I really liked this.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

"God can see"

God can see, God can see..
The table-manner of every house; then-
Every of your tut or smack
Or feigned attention.


God can see, the casual throw of
The plate of food into the bin.


God can see your attention sway
Wholly, from Timmy's new toy
To cellphone worship of a celebrity.


God can see, your child's learned
Not to question parental authority...


On the TV, stubborn support
Behind a wealth-nation's young men:
Wielding God's word in mass murder,
Where: lost on trembling fingers;
An amputation on a child.


Glossed books serve a great reading partner;
It's a life where the Pope is comfortable
Wearing the death-sweat of the poor.


And while the Banker and the Governing-Man
May well sit without a clue,
Your voice is gone as the news-programme's scan
Riles you with political items anew.
Godless: Being only what humanity can.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

jg43i9jghy0t4555 said:


> I really liked this.


Thanks.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

*Looking for peace*

reliving the past of the fortified left in my soul
row through the cold will he mold he aint no friend of mine
a rebel seeing temptation down the barrel of life i'm facing
so many things wanna disable my sight making way into the matrix
counter brackets, contrasting habits, looking for truth well the fact is
wherever I find loot the devil roots under the mattress
finding at a pace that erase any chance of being traced
pretentious monkey on my back you'll have to drop my dentures 
cus i'll never leap for the fences
always survival of the fittest its the revival of the relentless
meet your rivals your their idol read the title and come get it
better step with it don't give your demons any time to rest
they'll confess their love and smug peeling the rooftops of
already capacitated doves
where the river shine glittered flown axis
met dispatch ear for your word his words lumbered and met the axes
a ravine covered by the worms of sadness enthuised by madness
fused into the rapids where the passing rabid's wont even practice


----------



## Brilliantly Beta (Aug 5, 2012)

G i r l said:


> Love this


Ahh thank you ^^ Sorry I didnt reply sooner I didn't think no one would comment as there is some pretty amazing stuff going up here. Im glad you like it


----------



## Brilliantly Beta (Aug 5, 2012)

laura024 said:


> A feral heart caged
> Pounding with a monstrous urgency
> Yet so fragile
> A broken breath could halt it
> ...


Very deep, I love it


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

from a freestyle I recorded more anger then poetry.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

In Loving Memory of Kelly Doe

She never got to dance,
Or go to her own Prom.
She never got the chance,
To forget where she came from.

She never got to kiss,
A man she idolized.
She never felt love's bliss,
'Cause she was paralyzed.

She never got to talk,
About love with a smile.
She never got to walk,
Down a Church's Aisle.

She never got to say,
Those precious words "I Do".
But she was far and away,
The strongest girl I ever knew.

She couldn't brush her hair,
Or put make up on her face.
She couldn't hold you dear,
Or give you a warm embrace.

She couldn't clasp her hands,
As if in the form of prayer.
She couldn't understand,
Why she was in a wheelchair.

She never showed her fears,
Or let you hear her cries.
She never showed the tears,
That fell down from her eyes.

She never looked for pity,
Or sympathy from you.
That's why she'll always be,
The strongest girl I ever knew.

By Ronnie Doe


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

By Nietzsche. He wrote some good ones, all from his Gay Science.

Accidentally a Seducer

He shot an empty word
Into the empty blue
But on the way it met
A woman whom it slew


Star Morality

Foredoomed to spaces vast and far,
What matters darkness to the star?

Roll calmly on, let time go by,
Let sorrows pass thee-nations die!
Compassion would but dim the light
That distant worlds will gladly sight.

To thee one law- be pure and bright!



The Poet's Call

As 'neath a shady tree I sat
After long toil to take my pleasure
I heard a tapping "pit-a-pat"
Beat prettily in rhythmic measure.
Tho' first I scowled my face set hard,
The sound at length my sense entrapping
Forced me to speak like any bard,
And keep true time unto the tapping.

As I make verses, never stopping,
Each syllable the bird went after,
Keeping in time with dainty hopping!
I burst into unmeasured laughter!
What, you a poet? You a poet?
Can your brains truly so addled be?
"Yes, yes, good sir, you are a poet,"
Chirped out the pecker, mocking me.

What doth me to these woods entice? 
The chance to give some thief a trouncing?
A saw, an image? Ha, in a trice
My rhyme is on it, swiftly pouncing!
All things that creep or crawl the poet 
Weaves in his word-loom cunningly.
"Yes, yes, good sir, you are a poet,"
Chirped out the pecker, mocking me.

Like to an arrow, methinks, a verse is,
See how it quivers, pricks and smarts
When shot full straight (no tender mercies)
Into the reptile's nobler parts!
Wretches, you die at the hand of the poet,
Or stagger like men that have drunk too free.
"Yes, yes, good sir, you are a poet,"
Chirped out the pecker, mocking me.

So they go hurrying, stanzas malign,
Drunken words-what a clattering, banging!-
Till the whole company, line on line,
All on the rhythmic chain are hanging.
Has he really a cruel heart, you poet?
Are there friends who rejoice, the slaughter to see?
"Yes, yes, good sir, you are a poet,"
Chirped out the pecker, mocking me.

So jest at me, bird, with your scornful graces?
So sore indeed is the plight of my head?
And my heart, you say, in yet sorrier case is?
Beware! for my wrath is a thing to dread!
Yet e'en in the hour of his wrath the poet
Rhymes you and sings with the selfsame glee.
"Yes, yes, good sir, you are a poet,"
Chirped out the pecker, mocking me.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

IWannaBeAnAmericanJetSet said:


> *Dispatch Haiku 8/17/12*
> Those nothings meant more
> To me than you'll ever know.
> Go **** yourself, *****.


Beautiful.. You're talking to me I presume? This has nothing to do with you. I'm sorry if someone hurt you in the past and this caused you to immediately remember that. You really are a self-centered individual to interpret it as if it directly applied to you when there are billions of people who have inwardly suffered for how they have in the past spoken to women, to demand censorship of something so ambiguously abstract. To demand an intimate relationship with every word spoken is thought police.... I'm sharing a poem. It's your own self-centered insecurity that interprets this as if it were in any way related to you, your pain does not excuse your ill-considered rudeness. Imagine a Christian who believes he has seduced someone who isn't his wife, imagine how he feels before jumping to yourself; or indeed petty, unfeeling, women only capable of the abstract conception of love through the word who have tried to bleed men's consciences because they cared more about the spoken contract than his feelings, intentionally reading more into his words than existed to revenge themselves for their petty desperation. Just because this poem could be interpreted to absolve your boyfriend your exceptional finer feelings do not become the rule. Grow up!


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

^ :lol :lol



Who do I run from, who do I turn to,
Eyes wide shut, confusion I burn through,
If your back's turned around, they try to burn you,
I know how to exist, but how do I learn to,
Live my life man, it's something I can't do,
Or is it something I won't do, then somebody help me,
Cause I think I'm helpless, my thoughts aren't healthy,
They only hurt me, and soon they might hurt you,
And that might be okay but that's something I won't do,
I look in the mirror and it's like I don't know you,
First you were there, and now you're just see-thru,
I reminisce about the days when I could just be you,
We would be lovely, people would hug me,
Now they avoid me, I think people don't love me... :tiptoe


----------



## cem (Aug 19, 2012)

The following is an original senryu style poem (a type of haiku):

lunch alone - 
each bite brings depression


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

Wake up, bake up, smoke out my system,
Another day to ponder about exactly how I'm livin,
The potential to go out there, and make a few digits,
Or collect a few from any girl who would let me hit it,
I need some motivation, if I could get it I could dig it,
Cause this life is like a show, and I think I lost my ticket,
Now I'm by the pool of hell, and I'm swimmin all up in it
Top prize is a second chance, I'm just hoping I could win it

:time


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

If life's a *****, I can't imagine how death is,
My worst fear in life is wakin up breathe-less,
In a race against time, I don't wanna be fastest,
I'm just tryna fix the future, and forget how my past is...


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

I don't even have a name for this but here it is.


The first time I ever saw you
You stood by my cellar door
I glanced at you for a moment
And not a moment more. 
I wish I had more memory,
Believe me I have tried
But if I said I gave you a second thought,
It would surely be a lie. 
Your name was like a subtle breeze
That swept by me each day
But to my ears it was like background noise 
That soon floated away. 
And it just didn’t faze me
When I saw you standing there
I wasn’t quite sure who you were
Nor did I really care.
I was up in my tower
Among all my pretty things
Or out trying to make amends
For the trouble life can bring. 
And you were asleep in heaven
Sprawled out on her bed
With all the lies she whispered
Spinning through your head.
Our lives were as parallel
As the sand is to the sky
And the last concern I ever had
Was of the reason why.
For if love is this great prize
That’s worth all of our toil
I know now that indifference
Truly is its foil. 
Some evening you came to my door
Nursing your wounded pride
Your whole world had been shattered
You were bleeding from inside.
My whereabouts I’ll never know,
I can’t recall that night. 
All I know is you were at my door
And I was nowhere in sight. 
And whenever I did come home
To find the blood stains on my stairs
I stepped over them carefully
And never wondered why they were there. 
Time passed us in stages
But I never passed you by
I turned a thousand pages
You built your walls so high.
Until the night two passing ships
Took an unexpected turn
And not a soul was there to watch
As their collision burned.
But if good always beats evil
I must be evil too
Because if I am good,
Then why did I lose?
I guess life puts us in shackles
And love can’t open all doors,
And only when you say my name
Will I ever be yours. 
We cannot step forward
There’s no future to find,
And only when you say my name
Can you ever say “you’re mine.”
And so goodbye my darling, 
I’ll live like I never cared
And it will disappear along with us,
The secret that we shared.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

*Jacques Prévert*

I came across a quote from this poem in one of Françoise Sagan's novels:

_Alicante_

Une orange sur la table
Ta robe sur le tapis
Et toi dans mon lit
Doux présent du présent
Fraîcheur de la nuit
Chaleur de ma vie.

_(An orange upon the table
Your dress on the rug
And you in my bed
Sweet present of the present
Freshness of the night
Warmth of my life.)_


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

I guess it all comes down to how I respond,
Pull an illegal maneuver, call it barry bonds,
I'm a get the top spot and I dont care what it takes,
Ridin at full speed man I ain't tryna hit the breaks,
I'm headed for the top cause I'm cuttin down mistakes
and nobody stoppin me cause I'm headed for the great,
Never late, and I'm always pretty baked, but the finish line ahead.. I just got too much at stake


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

just a crappy poem(?) thing, I guess its just about being an adult from a narcissistic family, and how I relate to others

Hammer
I am the tool, the hammer in you hand
Why do you treat me as a person?
You just irritate and piss me off
Use me for your ends
That is what I am for
I’ve grown up, and nobody is using me
The ****ers, they insist on treating me in a respectful way
It depresses me, cos they give me no purpose
Why won’t you use me?


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

This is creative writing at its finest,
I'm now living in the present, don't ask me what the time is,
I'm out here tryin to live as if now I'm scared of dyin'
And these girls are all up on me yet I ain't even tryinnnnn...
Hell I ain't even playin, I'm bein real serious, this is what I'm sayin,
First she gave her number, then she gave her name, I asked her for her knowledge, and so she gave me Brainnnnnn //


:teeth


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

She's got me locked up, locked in, in her heart I'm rockin
She say I make her melt, yet it's me who's barely walkin


----------



## Millbourg (Aug 25, 2012)

Something I wrote while on a camping trip with what I would call my new family after wandering around for a while.

There is no future
There is no past, yet
A place to belong
Home at last


----------



## shnbwmn (Jul 13, 2012)

Video Games

Pixelated crystals pour down the hour glass
As the blind hunchback dodges the brutal bomb blast;
Heroic, stationary acts fill red-stained eyes
Oblivious to the bare gathering nearby;

Hollow smiles are exchanged around the table,
Each ending in a glum glance at the empty seat;
Midnight errands to the pantry sub the hunger
And credit the longing of twilight listeners;

A sad and unjust game where victors are victims,
Where bullets and blood replace spiritual darkness;
Every deepening plot further shallowing
A life's meaningful action, purposeful story ...


----------



## solagratia (Aug 25, 2012)

i really don't expect anybody to like this but i have to post it anyway...if anybody reads and likes i'd be pleased to hear...

sangreal

holy blood of one hundred sacred kings,
traced in ancient trail to a single drop,
one crimson drop shed, shed by the king of kings, the Father's one son,
a sacrosanct line stretching to the end of days.

and dark crooked hands reached,
in the blackest hour of the night,
and violated what was holy; the cock crowed
yet none rose, and God's vine was corrupted;

and the crownless king cried
into the howling wind,
the children of the night 
echoing his words-

"my son, my son", he screamed that cursed night,
"would God I had died for you,
rather than that those abominations,
those possessions of the darkness, had defiled you!"

"I will have such revenges 
- I will do such things-
What they are yet, I know not; but they shall be
The terrors of the earth!"

and with trembling fists and contorted expression
the ghost king piled upon the violators
the sum of rage and hate felt by the highest,
from Adam down through the cyclical ages;

the child-prince grew, but in agony,
his great heart, inheritance from countless kings,
bound in choking tendrils and pierced by thorns,
and with every breath, the child-prince bled.

the crownless king still watches, waiting,
waiting for a knight to appear out of the mists,
an avenger, who will baptize a new sword,
forged by Weyland, in the polluters' foul blood.

and for the child-prince, there is but to wait;
Nyneve sleeps, and only her touch can heal;
the waters that cover her silence and still
the clamoring bells that myriads of God's angels ring.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

^^ cool


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

I may be bruised, but I don't need an ice pack,
I just need to fix my problems and get my life back,
They say things happen for a reason, but who decides that
Even higher powers can't do a thing, or else I fight back


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

Life's movin... I ain't goin full speed..
I'm cruisin..
Win or lose, I don't know, I'm still choosin
Cause this time I know I'm gonna make it
Put the gold in front of me I know I'm gonna take it
I'm doin this for everybody cause I know they have been waiting
But I dropped behind to second place, u can call it tailgating


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

something went an set me off blood splatter to the windows
help you kindle what im feeling make your girl a widow 
test my grill foe hoes that prupose narrow nose dont mean to exclude you supposed 
be involved when the bombs sing in a minor heads roll
I stare at your infratrated skulls i'm not satisfyed yet
on my way down down the county to emplode your whole cliq's sillowet
better bet when the sound of the destruction churns
it will be to late for you to learn bring the death to your claimed debt.
Rampage ravishing the feeling after the clusters suffer
invigorating I found my new safe haven 
and go barbaric living in underground cavings thrust ya
in the middle of torture sessions with your possy's hanging.
You want to kill Me come and deal me
vibe in the field fist's bring a storm to your orginazation looking cover but can't escape my will
lost in a blackout fading tracing them ghouls started west then lost coordination
misplaced your thinking now heading downhill in a panic racing.
No longer passive agressive i'm massive and set still
when I aimed yells and stains felt the pain that I left them 
in your lane to sustain the world from bullshi't brains
when I came Busted ALL OVER YOUR NAME GOING STRAIGHT for YOUR HEART
WITH THIS SILVER ERECTION DART FOR YOUR SECTIONS WITH NO PROTECTION
AT LARGE I'M SLASHING GET the MESSAGE YOUR LIFE YOUR LESSON SO STRESS IN PEACE LESS FOREVER DWELLING IN YOUR REFLECTION
*****@!!


----------



## ty44 (Jul 29, 2012)

This is part of a song that I probably will never write:

It's five am, and I'm saying 'sorry' again
Another promise failed to keep, I know failures for the weak
And so I'll put my bravest face on
And wear this camouflage so damn well
No-one knows the secrets I don't tell.

I have lost myself,
In a crowd of actors on a stage,
A nameless face to be replaced.
So help me find myself,
find the boy that I've erased,
and just tell me that it'll never be too late.


----------



## flagg lives (Aug 28, 2012)

she stands there
behind the dusty lampshade
mixing bloody mary's
with a cigarette between two teeth

she smiles 

her brother is a mailman
he is right at home


----------



## solagratia (Aug 25, 2012)

*no title yet*

and momma said this,
and momma said that,
and momma said the other,
and really momma said nothing at all;
but dad on the other hand-
dad said nothing
and dad said way too much.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

solagratia said:


> i really don't expect anybody to like this but i have to post it anyway...if anybody reads and likes i'd be pleased to hear...
> 
> sangreal
> 
> ...


Wow. 
This was pretty good.


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

They start

Sellin liquor

At 12


----------



## NightScholar (May 4, 2012)

La Bella Donna Della Mia Mente 
by: Oscar Wilde

My limbs are wasted with a flame,
My feet are sore with travelling,
For, calling on my Lady's name,
My lips have now forgot to sing.

O Linnet in the wild-rose brake
Strain for my Love thy melody,
O Lark sing louder for love's sake,
My gentle Lady passeth by.

She is too fair for any man
To see or hold his heart's delight,
Fairer than Queen or courtesan
Or moonlit water in the night.

Her hair is bound with myrtle leaves,
(Green leaves upon her golden hair!)
Green grasses through the yellow sheaves
Of autumn corn are not more fair.

Her little lips, more made to kiss
Than to cry bitterly for pain,
Are tremulous as brook-water is,
Or roses after evening rain.

Her neck is like white melilote
Flushing for pleasure of the sun,
The throbbing of the linnet's throat
Is not so sweet to look upon.

As a pomegranate, cut in twain,
White-seeded, is her crimson mouth,
Her cheeks are as the fading stain
Where the peach reddens to the south.

O twining hands! O delicate
White body made for love and pain!
O House of love! O desolate
Pale flower beaten by the rain!


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

roaming down the bottom the seed of grievance
is fleeting call em 
follow get skulls popped num defeated read it and weep
the stone hems
jeperdize known him from the beginning sway the cost
at a lost your shadow working for the boss
tax and fragile minded sloths held hands
with the axe made his throat cough
but when the snow fall get this itchy feeling
crossing through your veins 
getting vibrations nawing 
all the memories you can now retain
you need some training to help
refrain fingertips tying the final knot and hanging
while the truth can be pain at the root
can seem vain when toots help wanted
and they went to your house to boot your remaining
out of town with a lost of remorse
with gravity heaving carrying the load
all the forces leaving emptyness
needing a witness just to proceed the sentence
another off a rebel's hit list though we breathe and listen
that shovel still gets to glisten around those bodies missing


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

*Dedicated to Panther-- *Tires**

four parts that'll hold to the heart
it'll be rippin through the land and never depart
hit it then start from Egypt to the holy grail
the muddy opposition it leaves in dust of its trail
one in the same one un-curtained it's arts
and still hasn't torn or worn to rubbish 
but the way it was born its to happen
difference between yours is ours is sluggish
to emit to pavement's stub list
100 miles and running daily
you dodging confrontation we 
bull dose thru haties
and still give the warmth of safety
taking Goodyear's rating dumping
a savage on the track with rabies
Marching in every which way rain
snow, dirt come out producing the same
saw those lames Michelin, Pirelli 
tombstone bridgestone needing sophic cranes
still searching their aisle's you need to get
lofted cus even they came


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

i tried to write one but it wasnt too good so i canceled it. Tips?


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

> Oh squiggly line in my eye fluid.
> I see you lurking there on the periphery of my vision.
> But when I try to look at you, you scurry away.
> Are you shy, squiggly line?
> ...


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

*little refrence to KFC's story told to me*

My fears lie a juvenile deliequent 
while i'm looking for a potion try to look up
but gravity got me moaping this sequence
a constant affair seeping in rapidly soaking 
taring down my hopes when will I set sail 
the boat confused in loco motion

how many more days do we spend 
sniffing till we swing and end up whiffing?
how much array is the scene another victim
of reality fight righteously's missing a spleen?
spend the rest of my days pondering on
just what is reality in the first place 
the worse case scenario say
the answers wait in the hearse and vase.

I still search out the answers 
I feel thirst but can't capture 
dunno what i'm after but it must be nice
for me to be so rash the lack of the crafter

A young grasshopper with the master 
in his mind witnessing life pass digging for gold 
and get brass copper
seeing the mass flock a gem 
seemingly giving at whelm
dealers giving pizza
left it but now thoughts i shoulda took the last offer
pulling my hem.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

87wayz said:


> They start
> 
> Sellin liquor
> 
> At 12


Best poem ever


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Tangerine said:


> I don't write much, feel too restless to.
> *
> The Last War
> *
> ...


That poem is so convincing it almost becomes the vine itself. Very nearly! Good one.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

fredbloggs02 said:


> That poem is so convincing it almost becomes the vine itself. Very nearly! Good one.


Thanks for reading and commenting, very kind!


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

Tangerine said:


> I don't write much, feel too restless to.
> *
> The Last War
> *
> ...


I really, really like this poem. I don't know much about poetry, but I love the dark, ominous mood that it seems to impose on the reader. Anyways, great job


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Remnant of Dawn said:


> I really, really like this poem. I don't know much about poetry, but I love the dark, ominous mood that it seems to impose on the reader. Anyways, great job


Thank you! I don't know much about poetry either, don't worry, ahha


----------



## shnbwmn (Jul 13, 2012)

Reflection

If one day I may say 
I have caught a pearl in rain 
Then perhaps the walk was worth it 
Worth the cold and the shame

If some day I may claim 
I have found a rose in a desert place 
Then perhaps the walk was worth it 
Worth the hunger and the pain

The other day - I may state - 
I saw God and His beauty in my fate 
The walk was worth it 
Worth every prayer in His Name ... 
_____________________________


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

Who the hell am I without all these things,
I just wanna feel the love that pharmaceuticals bring,
The soul is in pain, and it needs an escape,
Whether heaven or hell, it doesn't matter which gate...


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

twas the night before cryptic 
6 aligned to get a whiff fix 
to kill the other gifted 
so leaned the rail 3 defiant's dipped with
a trillion mile fall through the grounds of the earth 
but still remain in the herd 
where the serpents lurk 
riding the combustion surf
I was prepared for the worse 
I knew death was imminent
the flames surrounding us sin of sweet cinamon 
churning into dry cement must be the the curse of the venom one
soundly played the bounty raived 
when they found me slayed 
digging from my grave 
soul still aint giving, to life a renegade
can't call it a rebirth
i'm living the same damned 
same weather same breeze hurt
game pleasure and mayham
lame witches with no brain bound
the enemies lay down
switches letting insane rounds
Rebel said to the demons let it be rain now
met revenge in the end as 
I pulled the sledge hammer from the den
swing it again and again make dent
and then i'll win
it was so sweet making the foe leak
now my mind buzzing 
with this trophy cutting limbs
until the psychaitrist had to hold me
so bliss the days have gave to me
they set me free
with the mistress knees
sunkin below the roots of the tree
whats their alibi now
when they came into the haunted house
hear the grunted howls
screeching mouths sounds of flesh sliced in halves
now they see and wonder how
made a first opportune for the exit
scared further when a boom 
set off in the room and all the exits became flame erected
you look so shooken
now you want to help me but its to late for the
lost souls circulating in the air
settle down in the side where alls already tooken
welcome to the dark side affairs
better pray you've came prepared
the reaper coming to hang your hearts in his lair


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Enchanted by the vivid color green
Silence is the only true friend I've seen
He told me, while we were walking in the past
That true Happiness never lasts.

Don't strive to chase after the Wind
It merely dances out of your hands
Like Fortunes whisper only reaches
The ear that not depends.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

bigdick


----------



## No more Elysium (Oct 13, 2012)

_In shadows time will pass,
Unnoticed, unaware,
Till age will get to us,
We die in shame, despair.

But not for now, this day,
We celebrate our death,
Forever free to stay,
Is heaven in our head._


----------



## BillC (Oct 12, 2012)

There was a young arab called Muhammed
I dont know anything that rhymes with Muhammed
Why am I continiuing this poem
So that I can show them
That I can rhyme other stuff apart from Muhammed.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

_Running from destiny begging for pleasure
dig in the bushes and come up with the snakes
took their bait as your treasure now their fangs
sucking the life from ya but ya cant see the thing in the mirror
they'll dead ya.

This mission of war cant afford not to keep my head up
to deep in to abort can ya measure the steps we took 
its all about troops with life depending
when the skies descending I got the back of my minions,

I'm sending a head off the force revealing
the evil residue grinning proud of us lending
to the source the clouds of grey summoned
by the miles of pain washing from the soldiers teared dried veins.

The enemy we captured but doesn't feel like victory
doesn't make sense to me looking at the heavens gave me an epiphany
we're all casualties of war but each fatality
opens the door for the Satin's reality nearly

Twas prepared sending them vessels to hell was
thought the only resolution to prevail
our only ships had sailed when we heard the battle cries
nurtured the wielded retaliation right through his eyes
their nation inhaled. 
while our nation exhaled then carry on
but the blood wont rinse off they called me the jig-saw
me and mines marching when the foolish come yapping
watch your dialogue meet you at your home welcome matt 
and make your head jog,
with a flying jaw now that'll teach you how to catch it
these figures better they lessons
or its gonna be physical discretion young adolescent
we save the poor, big rig run over the foolish 
we consider the peasants._


----------



## smevel (May 25, 2012)

_If everyone drank_​ 
_Despite what they might say_​ _Revenge is bitter at taste_​ _Yet anyone who's willing_​ _Will easily tell you that it is fulfilling_​ _Shooting, crying, shouting and mouthing off_​ _This day in age it's easy to just take off_​ *IN A RAGE!!!!*​ _I tell you, people these days take things face first_​ _Whether or not it matters if it puts them in a hearse_​ _I tell you it's the worst
Peace!
_​ _But no ones to blame if they take it the wrong way_​ _Who's to say if it's us or them? _​ _Either way someone's got to pray about_​ _Something something Amen_​ _A man's gotta do what a man's gotta do_​ _So if that phrase staying in the air is okay with you_​ _Then don't stink up the place_​ _Have a drink on me and make like an Italian and _​ _"Get out of here"_​


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Evening Song

At evening, when we walk upon dark paths,
our pallid forms appear before us.

When we are thirsty,
we drink the white water of the pond,
The sweetness of our sorrowful childhood.

Benumbed, we rest beneath the elderbush;
we watch the grey seagull.

Springtime clouds rise above the black city, 
Which does not speak the nobler seasons of the monks.

As I took your slender hands,
Softly you opened your wide eyes;
That was long ago.

But when dark sonority haunts the soul,
White you appear in your friend's autumnal landscape- Georg Trackl


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

I wrote this in a blog but for those who don't read blogs i shall post this again

 A small taste

I see differently, i feel differently, i am unique in a way in itself and if i may bestow my writings my thinking upon you, take it as a gift for i don't open up to many but i should and i will, you'll see. I am new, not in reality but in a sense, a dream some even say, i live now a second life not a new one, mistakes learned in my last but taken in my new with more to be made. Thats living, thats life, feeling free, its where i live to breathe.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

get all sytrometrical on this one


the casket sings to the fallen
left in the brackets to sail to the future
can never dispute the lingering calling
heavily havoc head deceased 
destiny ready to recruit ya
bet you will lose blood
whichever which way fog
clouded by miles of pain 
heard the howls of strain when the
doctor came unregistered insanely operating without
novacane down aisles went the smiles 
with no remains
the tears rain penatraiting 
familia on a task of retaliation 
whilest all life seems feeble 
depression and tribulations
getting the best of the nation
anger desperation step aside when facing
cause no sights safe when
the mask company's a mass
with a task waiting even if caught mistaken
the goal stays chasing
unloading at the figure invading
ahead and proceed to raiding
remember once we catch up to the bast*rd 
to dismember the life of a hazard with the knife
full of power slice limbs at the kneecaps drive
to the rapids of a river tap and make em timber
float in his sinking as a rafter


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

*Death-*

On the sweet salt ocean,
An old man waits
with an uncommon devotion,
The rigid water creates,

A most Extreme reflection
The wind rises and drops
As if making the connection,
A heartbeat stops.

And the gale meets the flesh
an untimely ally
The sky begins to stretch
For the final reply,

Sea by course serene
Zenith meeting eye,
No sorrow in Between,
And so, the Sunset goodbye.

-----------------------------

Just something I wrote maybe 5 years ago.


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

Twelve Keyz said:


> bigdick


damn


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

*c===3*

Virgin Youth -- D.H. Lawrence


Now and again
The life that looks through my eyes
And quivers in words through my mouth,
And behaves like the rest of men,
Slips away, so I gasp in surprise.

And then 
My unknown breasts begin
To wake, and down the thin
Ripples below the breast an urgent
Rhythm starts, and my silent and slumberous belly
In one moment rouses insurgent.

My soft, slumbering belly 
Quivering awake with one impulse and one will,
Then willy nilly
A lower me gets up and greets me;
Homunculus stirs from his roots, and strives until,
Risen up, he beats me.

He stands, and I tremble before him. 
- Who then art thou? -
He is wordless, but sultry and vast,
And I can't deplore him.
- Who art thou? What hast
Thou to do with me, thou lustrous one, iconoclast? -

How beautiful he is! without sound, 
Without eyes, without hands;
Yet, flame of the living ground
He stands, the column of fire by night.
And he knows from the depths; he quite
Alone understands.

Quite alone, he alone 
Understands and knows.
Lustrously sure, unknown
Out of nowhere he rose.

I tremble in his shadow, as he burns 
For the dark goal.
He stands like a lighthouse, night churns
Round his base, his dark light rolls
Into darkness, and darkly returns.

Is he calling, the lone one? Is his deep 
Silence full of summons?
Is he moving invisibly? Does his steep
Curve sweep towards a woman's?

Traveller, column of fire,
It is vain.
The glow of thy full desire
Becomes pain.

Dark, ruddy pillar, forgive me! I
Am helplessly bound
To the rock of virginity. Thy
Strange voice has no sound.

We cry in the wilderness. Forgive me, I 
Would so gladly lie
In the womanly valley, and ply
Thy twofold dance.

Thou dark one, thou pride, curved beauty! I 
Would worship thee, letting my buttocks prance.
But the hosts of men with one voice deny
Me the chance.

They have taken the gates from the hinges 
And built up the way. I salute thee
But to deflower thee. Thy tower impinges
On nothingness. Pardon me!
​


----------



## Bluueyyy (Jun 11, 2012)

_How hard?_

First step, get a bird.
Develop your skills required for pet ownership.
Look hard for the perfect bird that cannot be wrong.
A little while later, get pecked on the nose.

Second step, take care of your bird
Feed her, praise her, and let her wonder.
Heal her broken wings and show your love.
A little while later she flys away.

Third step, celebrate her birthday.
You're bird has been good to you,
And you have been through so much.
A little while later, she get's stolen at night.

Fourth step, propose.
You have made it this far and is it over?
New chicks arrive, and you're overjoyed.
A little while later, a fowl divorce.

Fifth step, clean your empty birdcage.
Now it is over, no more bird.
Undomesticated and lonely.
A little while later, an ugly duckling passes away.


----------



## Bluueyyy (Jun 11, 2012)

Bluueyyy said:


> _How hard?_
> 
> First step, get a bird.
> Develop your skills required for pet ownership.
> ...


LOL one day later and I realise how LAME my poem is.
But it has deep meaning TRUST me!
It's basically how I feel about the difficulty of succeeding in life.
In my perspective (and in the perspective of many others), the idea of a successful life is to find someone to love and spend the rest of your life with.
But it's so hard to find a partner in the first place, let alone be compatible with them, let alone last 12 months with someone, let alone MARRY that someone...and even at the end of it all...40-50% of marriages fail. So how hard is that??? I mean, it is ridiculously hard. And Considering that I have under-developed social skills it makes it almost 100% impossible. I am the ugly duckling


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Up up from above I see very high 
I'm so small but my leafs touch the sky
Shinning in the sun on a warm summer day
Holding onto glistening water after a rain shower in may
When fall arrives I endure the bad weather I get blown around 
When I get cold my colors fade 
From green to yellow 
To orange to brown 
I watch as leaves breaks off the tree
Floats in the air to the ground softly 
I see them from way up high 
See people come out to shovel them in a pile
Watch as kids come out to jump and play 
The leaves floating everywhere in a graceful way 
I wish I could bring happiness but I'm way up here 
Just gusting in the wind 
My stem stubbornly holding onto this tree
The leaves continue to change each one floating by 
When suddenly I feel my stem break away 
I float freely towards the sky


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

iwearshirts said:


> damn


did you like? Constructive criticism is welcome


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

I made this. This is the first poem I've written in around 13 years, since I was in high school.

_*Harpies*_

Once caged, with broken wings. All you wanted to do was fly.
Beautiful, noble creatures.

Solace from sadness. Hope from loss. Peace under strife.
Your songs were a gift.

Then one day you sang a new tune and others came to listen.
And as you broke free and spread your wings. More still, came.

Yet as the wind changed, so did your song. Once calm. Now chaotic. 
A beautiful choir, now maligned and corrupted.

Pecking and cawing in your insanity. Talons, piercing and bleeding.
Assailing those who once loved you.

You just like to sing. Yet blown off course a long time ago and your voice now a shrill... 
You cannot see through the haze.

If only you could know the pain that you bring.


----------



## lucidlydreaming (Nov 21, 2012)

I have never shared my stuff before. This seems like it could be a safe place to express things. 

What I would do
for a whisper from you
to tell me that you still love me

The breath in my ear
then drawing me near
restoring my heart from debris

But I know the truth
all follies of youth
which clouded my perception

I will always be me
just as you'll always be
the object of my affection


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

ghetto elegy


a n***a dies
at the citgo

.38; a
newport's azz.

wheezing flowers
In stillettos

bleeding footprints;
skin like brass.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

We've climbed very high to just melt away. 
The blood quickens as my breath is taken. 
Speak with your body if you have nothing to say. 

A volcano of desire rages 
but it's ashes keep us hidden from the sun.
What kind of magic entrances me
As I slowly kill my other half?

We're on our descent to a fiery tomb.
The skies begin to clear as the gift is given.
No hiding the act from your eternal womb. 

Just something I made on the fly right now, I was feeling poetic haha. I could come up with way better stuff if I tried lol. But anyway if you're wondering it is about an love affair that ends with a child.

EDIT: It's terrible I know lol


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

Red is the color of rivulets streaming accross his forehead. What a briliant hue, sparkling against the blank white canvas that was his face.


Yellow is the strands of his badly dyed locks. Really, he should had just gone to a hair stylist or something, it’s a crime to damage such beautiful strands of hair with cheap chemicals.


Green is the color of his eyes. His contact lenses, whatever. They’re staring blankly into the space, unmoving. Under the colored thin plastic I could see his black pupils engulfing the eyeball. Is that fear, excitement, or what? I can’t tell. He doesn’t say anything either.


Blue is the color I painted on his skin with my little brush of metal pipe. They’re scattered all across the skin, blending nicely with the red blood and violet veins.


My lovely rainbow. My masterpiece.


"I won’t let the colors drain off of your body, never."


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

its 5 0clock in the morning got missions to re-up
feeling defeated wishing to leave but 
chained by reality commitments rapidly
chasing the sanity left it retreated 

gotta find myself if nothing else to refine
my health head to the shrine of my mind
walking the middle line only detaining death
a falling vine calling to it's sulking hand digging 
liquids flammable clients

can't be the mightiest damned to swirls of
wilderness I kill time and build for the living 
of the highness felt remorse of captivity to help rejoice
just give me a choice we'll bust in a voice 

one thrust to help you soy in just we lust 
never'mind the rust of thought way back
let the companionship rust for another's touch
just keep a hush the weeps'll be cut that'll relieve ya

i'm not a believer in turning my back on those who 
believe in me deceiver 
law of attraction you'll retrieve the same traction
attract the eager who need blood of the same pack 
to treat ya

always asking for destiny's leader if I could
see her if she forgot me begot me for poperatzi
the hot seat throbbing settling down to erratic
feelings why hasn't she fought for me?

paint a hold of bleaker watching foes want me a bleeder
vanquished multiple demeanor's amazing this cleaver
my anguish scold my whole breeze a cold place
to live lucky if I don't faint with a foe near
whole life dodging the reaper


----------



## Bluueyyy (Jun 11, 2012)

one two three
I am a tree
four five six
I am a weetbix
seven eight nine
I am a sign
ten eleven twelve
I am a elf

red yellow blue
I am a shoe
purple orange grey
I am a sleigh
Violet silver gold
I am a mould
Indigo green black
I am a sack

January April May
I am a day
December October June
I am a lagoon
March September July
I am a guy
August November February
I am a canary

I sing this song to you
I sing my tears away
I cry for a penny
I die for a fortune

When did it go all wrong?


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

i'ma keep my head up never sought a bluff
but if it comes believe I wont let up
my times of life felt i've done lived through everything
mislead for errands in crash lanes
as long as i'm breathing seeing this ransom
from the decieving leaving the candle
burning a furnace of the earnest, never a concern with
for once i'm seeing the phanthom 
up close and personal but when I try
befriend my enemies let bygones be bygones
they be the firs't to go guess i'm a twisted man
hurts because the search is slow
I ask why my hand gleams a repellent
cant nobody understand the screams from the well since
treat me a felon I'm the nicest fella
but then I see even the devil got friends and gelling
or maybe they yellin I can't tell
my observation dwell from the dark side
if I'm mistaken why can't I ever put it in my archives/


----------



## UnknownPoster (Dec 3, 2012)

Man this forum is so welcoming. I wouldn't dare post this anywhere else. lifeless anatomy grey expression house of cards base disconnected chase my dreams but 13 sets in the luck in life never present a gift of coal unravels in my clenched fist elegant joy never in attendence defenseless tryna parellel the path of the fables but I cant correspond with the angle interior of my mind tangled unstable sometimes a horse in the staples or gloomy and blue like the rectangle Im intangled with disabled tryna fix the broken cables reform everything like its playdo maybe if I wasn't cradled I might be self sufficent and able but I got the cain of wisdom from observation seen my brothers mistakes and envious behavior over take them they been cuffed in caged in i've been in enclavement my surroundings foreign and makeshift still in enslavement to fears and anxious temperament thats persisted for ages really I can write pages with my tears and sweat that secreted from my face and document the invasive thoughts a conclade of thoughts suicidal and mortifingly brought every moment my brain walks bordering insanity and lost my spatial sense is shot so its obvious Im zig zagging on a road of madness might become a beggar or successful math man might engineer with the passion or fall of track and hit the bottom with my eyes attached with the grime and germs relaxing thats reality in action gotta work of our asses just to attain whats expected before ashes whats life if we don't truly achieve satisfaction


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

UnknownPoster said:


> Man this forum is so welcoming. I wouldn't dare post this anywhere else. lifeless anatomy grey expression house of cards base disconnected chase my dreams but 13 sets in the luck in life never present a gift of coal unravels in my clenched fist elegant joy never in attendence defenseless tryna parellel the path of the fables but I cant correspond with the angle interior of my mind tangled unstable sometimes a horse in the staples or gloomy and blue like the rectangle Im intangled with disabled tryna fix the broken cables reform everything like its playdo maybe if I wasn't cradled I might be self sufficent and able but I got the cain of wisdom from observation seen my brothers mistakes and envious behavior over take them they been cuffed in caged in i've been in enclavement my surroundings foreign and makeshift still in enslavement to fears and anxious temperament thats persisted for ages really I can write pages with my tears and sweat that secreted from my face and document the invasive thoughts a conclade of thoughts suicidal and mortifingly brought every moment my brain walks bordering insanity and lost my spatial sense is shot so its obvious Im zig zagging on a road of madness might become a beggar or successful math man might engineer with the passion or fall of track and hit the bottom with my eyes attached with the grime and germs relaxing thats reality in action gotta work of our asses just to attain whats expected before ashes whats life if we don't truly achieve satisfaction


Good' stuff


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

I could paint a picture
from the words we put together.
Bold streaks and hasty smears
Drawn by hate and fears.

I long for a blissful image
Though it seems quite out of reach
Still I can recall the lovely shades
Of the hope we had, our faith

It happened so fast
Now it's gone
Where do I belong?
I don't know
The paint has dried.

We said good night.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A17LvIwBlJI*

humming in the dawn..... locked inside the hive 
running from the hunting tide drama renaissance
in my mind ill becomes redefined 
till the sun, rise... there lay one die

fell he to gun chimes belly busted filled with dimes
why we had to die is still a quest hid by time
if only we could reveal the signs brain keeps the pain bind
freedom of its rain chides to heal the kill
you can't rewind solely play through strains that remind

pray your angles give you angels save your lane though afraid to take lead 
and feed the seed deep bites it teethes it's fueled by greed
in tune the drool in bushes got to be immune to the luscious 
or doom is abundant its hunching the soul the lunch 
stunting to make the good child's his foul mockery

for the prophecy ignore knocking it ain't the mail that you'd want copping
so hold the door it won't unlock unless you cave in to the talking
promising low budget stockings they don't want whats in your pocket
suggest you watch it move on and don't look back, demon's always at my trail stalking

try to hold and make it the new day but its just the same calling
a phase thats caused lots of veins walking to many to renovate 
stuck in a hem of fate when you inflate ins the hate
trend to fake off the innovate....quenching thirst they....​


----------



## Alexis1213 (Jun 20, 2012)

I make poetry all the time. :| Not the rhyming type tho.

With a breath of air,
she turned to the sky,
she whispered to it,
with a great sigh,
with a flash of light,
the star showed brightly,
with her never ending glance,
it came closer at her stance

She asked the sky,
why no one loved her,
why she was alone,
forever and more,
the sky looked back,
silent as always,
when a loud crack,
broke the forever silence

With a quick twirl,
she looked behind her,
to see a shadowed figure,
reach out a brilliant hand to her,
without a thought,
she return her hand back,
and without a word, 
the man walked into the light,
a beautiful young male,
about her same age,
walked up to her and said,
You'll never be alone,
as long as I am here at your side.

Thats how I felt until I met one of my friends. I love him, but he only sees me as a friend.. as long as we're friends forever, then I dont care. <3


----------



## hide and seek (Nov 26, 2012)

*FEAR*

i wrote this years ago about how i felt still feel that way though

FEAR

Fear like a power beyond my control
Trapping me here within these four walls
I wish I could find the key 
That would set me free

I'm locked away in a prison cell
Sometimes life can be a living hell
I'm free to leave anytime I please
I could run a thousand miles into the night 
Yet I'd still be trapped locked away tight.

Sometimes I feel like I'm just living to die
On my way to nowhere and I need to know why
I'm clinging to hope 
Smoking some dope
Anything to get through the years
Of too much pain and too many tears

Like a symphony of hope
Inside of me
I keep picturing the day
When I'll finally be free
I'm told that I'm pretty 
That there's nothing I can't do 
I wish I could believe it
Because I want it to be true.

I could go anywhere, 
Do anything, 
be anyone at all.

It's this crazy fear 
that's stopping me, 
I'm too afraid 
to fall.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

ravishing in new lights before dawn could spawn the spikes
in my lawn the knife look in their eyes they want to tackle but the riffle suffice, 
sell me the boogy man horny the rubble fall sawed his head to stubble
go on slit your draws before jig saw mcgraw makes living and dying a struggle.

whos your front hold? bring them all, defeated, read it, and reap it, bleed just
the weekend the weakened is seeping while the reaper's drinking the leaking's
we can see nothings fair I cared to share upon a time the suffering had me pulling my hair
weaving the deceiving pairs lie there, fight bare, its the treason die fare

I pull my lighter for the fallen, in spite of what might of callin
kiss the fright the height is dauntin, stalking, haunting me at night
my sights often blinded, rewind n still can't find it, hike the fog chimes
hauled binds at all times kill for retribution n pollute with its just not for my likeness.

I don't play God but don't get it twisted you hissing my gifts then 
you'll see bodies lifting by the dying breathes for my children i'll get wicked
slaying frauds cus its nothing persuading my saws wont do much send
the thaws off the husky, if you want dismay don't hesitate all
more raw blade never rusty..


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

People talking to nothing,
Mummbled tones caress the empty air,
Sounding like many bees,
Trying to hear but to far away,
Things going by slowly,
Everything bleeding a dark shade of gray,
Light flickering,
Heads turn slowly in a deserted town,
Words gone for there is nothing to say,
Stalking down a road,
Head down with covered eyes,
Searching for some surface all she knows is she needs to breathe,
But the covered eyes don't allow her to see,
She runs past people stopped as if frozen in time,
Growing anxious,
Sirens sound from the distance footsteps quicken,
Accediently bumping into shoulders of strangers unknown,
Not quite sure of where to go,
Her foot steps grew further away from the girls ears,
No sight and she can not hear,
Time running out she needs to breathe,
Needs to get herself out of here


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

_[*]now slide wither to resonate in me
[*]born from the weather I reside in the neather lands
[*]i dont know no better my fire burns if told i would of lived 
[*]I would of said never pictured arteries,mind, soul severed.[*]Give
[*]to the keeper another shot basking in the grass after the aftermath
[*]of war so much ash clouds frowning the blood baths round the map
[*]now all of the troops showing mugs nap bet the creatures at night
[*]gotta love that snug some fore the winter laps.
[*]I stand not with a crown but holding the hand of my beloved so round
[*]at the alter felt jeebies a look in her eyes know I can't falter
[*]not even a treaty to increase schemes can defeat me so holler.
[*]my spirit grazes the heavens my martyr capturing photo's 
[*]and trailing no kudos you heading a show and slaughter
[*]embedded the coffin call her stalker you must breathe deep cus you dont
[*]realize the hand of the monster.
[*]levitate with pollution thats soothing and crave for the day
[*]that we wake undisputed 
[*]cus the people i've flew with not even worth the recruiting
[*]at the birth I knew it was a mentally curse i've marauded.
_


----------



## Bluueyyy (Jun 11, 2012)

i like pie


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

The Extasie

WHere, like a pillow on a bed, 
A Pregnant banke swel'd up, to rest 
The violets reclining head, 
Sat we two, one anothers best. 
Our hands were firmely cimented 
With a fast balme, which thence did spring, 
Our eye-beames twisted, and did thred 
Our eyes, upon one double string; 
So to'entergraft our hands, as yet 
Was all the meanes to make us one, 
And pictures in our eyes to get 
Was all our propagation. 
As 'twixt two equall Armies, Fate 
Suspends uncertaine victorie, 
Our soules, (which to advance their state, 
Were gone out,) hung 'twixt her, and mee. 
And whil'st our soules negotiate there, 
Wee like sepulchrall statues lay; 
All day, the same our postures were, 
And wee said nothing, all the day. 
If any, so by love refin'd, 
That he soules language understood, 
And by good love were growen all minde, 
Within convenient distance stood, 
He (though he knew not which soule spake, 
Because both meant, both spake the same) 
Might thence a new concoction take, 
And part farre purer then he came. 
This Extasie doth unperplex 
(We said) and tell us what we love, 
Wee see by this, it was not sexe, 
Wee see, we saw not what did move: 
But as all severall soules containe 
Mixture of things, they know not what, 
Love, these mixt soules, doth mixe againe, 
And makes both one, each this and that. 
A single violet transplant, 
The strength, the colour, and the size, 
(All which before was poore, and scant,) 
Redoubles still, and multiplies. 
When love, with one another so 
Interinanimates two soules, 
That abler soule, which thence doth flow, 
Defects of lonelinesse controules. 
Wee then, who are this new soule, know, 
Of what we are compos'd, and made, 
For, th'Atomies of which we grow, 
Are soules, whom no change can invade. 
But O alas, so long, so farre 
Our bodies why doe wee forbeare? 
They are ours, though they are not wee, Wee are 
The intelligences, they the spheare. 
We owe them thankes, because they thus, 
Did us, to us, at first convay, 
Yeelded their forces, sense, to us, 
Nor are drosse to us, but allay. 
On man heavens influence workes not so, 
But that it first imprints the ayre, 
Soe soule into the soule may flow, 
Though it to body first repaire. 
As our blood labours to beget 
Spirits, as like soules as it can, 
Because such fingers need to knit 
That subtile knot, which makes us man: 
So must pure lovers soules descend 
T'affections, and to faculties, 
Which sense may reach and apprehend, 
Else a great Prince in prison lies. 
To'our bodies turne wee then, that so 
Weake men on love reveal'd may looke; 
Loves mysteries in soules doe grow, 
But yet the body is his booke. 
And if some lover, such as wee, 
Have heard this dialogue of one, 
Let him still marke us, he shall see 
Small change, when we'are to bodies gone.

by John Donne


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

_
i've went through the marshes while a devil was 
trying to make amends to his with utincels hovering
armegeddon rebeliant rebels dig my heart and call
for the seeping willows cus no fellow can ressurect my
tyranny filling me the writtings on the ceiling I see, glowing
my negated sencerity guard my feelings
can you help me wielding? i seem to of struck a building collapsing by the eerie

catastrophic metaphoric manopoly the demons talk to me
psycholigy aint worth a piece of a sloppy economy, the boogy
ghost entities want me a prodigy the moment im proud be this
my tear felt anatomy sails nights through the abyss this not only
a syllable of poetry its Livan's boat flowing through firey oceans plight

for a token but all he gets is a loco medication dosage 
dreamt of taking axes at my doctor's notion reap filing 
bills for pills to kill time wake up and so much i've
lost to the motions of coping i've spoken, crooked be looking
come take me to the hostage before it reloaded thoughts tame
my frame gains start to reign fiend the leaning drops

I've popped dig your hands through my pours spill the ransom of skulls
erode my place of being gives none what is my goal? over the sensations we roll

gluttony hushing the free punishing hungry abundant screams.
vacant slithering consciousness fore mayday starts building the process
we'll launch with and look into the cryptic eyes our success to them a taunt
lock your treasures sleek they'll flock believe in me seen how the fools fall for flaunts

don't mirror their naked stance forsake it the gate flares targeting homosapiens
calling the phone blinded by mace aligned the critters waste for a taste in it.
_


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

When I reveal my weaknesses
Please handle them with care;
Can you accept them with respect
And show me you’re still there?

For I am lonely deep inside,
Unsure of who I am;
Unable to face normal things,
Just doing what I can.

How can I expose my soul?
Tell what I feel inside?
It often creates ridicule,
That’s why I’ve learnt to hide.

Remind me of the little things
That I am valued for,
And gently, please accompany me
Towards the opening door.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

The Good-Morrow

I wonder, by my troth, what thou and I
Did, till we loved? Were we not weaned till then?
But sucked on country pleasures, childishly?
Or snorted we in the Seven Sleepers’ den?
’Twas so; but this, all pleasures fancies be.
If ever any beauty I did see,
Which I desired, and got, ’twas but a dream of thee.

And now good-morrow to our waking souls,
Which watch not one another out of fear;
For love, all love of other sights controls,
And makes one little room an everywhere.
Let sea-discoverers to new worlds have gone,
Let maps to other, worlds on worlds have shown,
Let us possess one world, each hath one, and is one.

My face in thine eye, thine in mine appears,
And true plain hearts do in the faces rest;
Where can we find two better hemispheres,
Without sharp north, without declining west?
Whatever dies, was not mixed equally;
If our two loves be one, or, thou and I
Love so alike, that none do slacken, none can die.

Pryamus and Thisbe

TWo, by themselves, each other, love and feare
Slaine, cruell friends, by parting have joyn'd here.

Niobe

BY childrens births, and death, I am become 
so dry, that I am now mine own sad tombe.

A burnt ship

OUt of a fired ship, which, by no way
But drowning, could be rescued from the flame,
Some men leap'd forth, and ever as they came
Neere the foes ships, did by their shot decay;
So all were lost, which in the ship were found,
They in the sea being burnt, they in the burnt ship drown'd.

by John Donne. I can't write out all my favourites, too many.. I haven't yet made it as far as his theological poetry. You need people like that who are heavy enough to go with you into hell to return into the light.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

flarf said:


> from a poetry workshop i was in a few years ago. i think for this poem we were trying to do "ekphrasis" or something. i forget what the original piece was that inspired this. I HOPE U LIKE IT, CUZ I DON'T
> 
> Polysomnogram
> 
> ...


You think you are better than yourself! That betrays hidden confidence somewhere! hahaha. I liked it. The images are vivid, dreamlike the way they sway into the next. I always expect something extraordinary some day from people who doubt everything they have done so far..deeply suspicious of them! Deeply suspicious of myself. lol.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

flarf said:


> from a poetry workshop i was in a few years ago. i think for this poem we were trying to do "ekphrasis" or something. i forget what the original piece was that inspired this. I HOPE U LIKE IT, CUZ I DON'T
> 
> Polysomnogram
> 
> ...


Don't be coy! It's good--cloud poetry. :b


----------



## sociallydiseased (Jan 5, 2013)

Please, please, please be gentle to me, haha. I do not claim to be a poet. I appreciate the English language and I find writing to be a great outlet for my befuddled emotions. So... I wrote this.

By the Curb

While I was waiting for you, I sat down by the curb in our little suburban town and the sky was filled with rain.
The gutter was flooded and leaves were racing endlessly in a hectic, arbitrary nature.

You came out of your house and I brought you next to me, by this sore excuse for a creek.
It's the best we can do in this concrete cage, where nature is all but stamped out.

You and I want more, not to face conformity, like everyone else in this world.
Sitting next to you is the best gift I can think of, while we gaze upon the leaves' mad flight.

They swirl and bob, whipping around tight corners, as if in a rush to arrive at their end.
The rain bombards them, another obstacle in their plight, another thorn meant to sting.

But the leaves press on, determined to break free, to leave the confines of the currents.
Yet like the prisoners in these caged cities, they are always swept away by the tide.

_I _am in no hurry to leave, and I can see that neither are you, much too content to be here together.
We could sit on this curb until the very end of time, or at least until we're shivering from the cold.

... It's wordy, I know. Sorry! It was just something that come to mind randomly and so I had to write it down. Feedback would be great!


----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

I have not writen a poem before, but I saw a poetry scholarship for $500 and thought "why not?" xD
Please critic your heart out, it will help.

Dysphoria

A dark cage laced with sorrow
The walls are high; the ceiling low
Trapped inside and unable to get out
Scratching, clawing, and trying to break free
The inside is right but the outside is wrong
No matter what is done, it cannot be fixed
Broken pieces of a soul are scattered on the floor
Too weak to stand, too weak to move on
Pressure pushing down, down, down
Voices echoing around, hurting, killing
Never stopping, never helping, never changing
Clothe tightly bound does little to help
Speaking hurts and betrays the illusion
An image distorted in the mirror
The constant reconfiguring takes its toll
A body broken and tired
Hollow on the outside


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Final steps resolved to tred
indubious sense above my sea
high thoughts affixed my mountain peak
daimon weighed down by Oceanides

My soul clear dew born into silence 
a scything cauldron sears my breath
poisoning, secreting bites in darkness
my ravening snakes coil through my breast

Cavernous heart feeds acidic chest
Sky God above, skin torn to bone
stark horizon, desolate emptiness
the last to know myself alone


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

I know this is long. I climbed a hill where an old fire cult used to worship but where a church and cemetery are now built. On the raised stone window arches there I read it aloud three or four times. 

THE DOCTORS.


The sacred academy above 
Of Doctors, whose pains have unclasp'd, and taught 
Both books of life to us—for love 
To know Thy scriptures tells us, we are wrote 
 In Thy other book—pray for us there, 
That what they have misdone 
Or missaid, we to that may not adhere. 
Their zeal may be our sin. Lord, let us run 
Mean ways, and call them stars, but not the sun. 


XIV.


And whilst this universal quire, 
That Church in triumph, this in warfare here, 
Warm'd with one all-partaking fire 
Of love, that none be lost, which cost Thee dear, 
Prays ceaselessly, and Thou hearken too 
—Since to be gracious 
Our task is treble, to pray, bear, and do— 
Hear this prayer, Lord ; O Lord, deliver us 
From trusting in those prayers, though pour'd out 
thus. 


XV.


From being anxious, or secure, 
Dead clods of sadness, or light squibs of mirth, 
From thinking that great courts immure 
All, or no happiness, or that this earth 
Is only for our prison framed, 
Or that Thou'rt covetous 
To them whom Thou lovest, or that they are maim'd 
From reaching this world's sweet who seek Thee 
thus, 
With all their might, good Lord, deliver us. 


XVI.


From needing danger, to be good, 
From owing Thee yesterday's tears to-day, 
From trusting so much to Thy blood 
That in that hope we wound our soul away, 
From bribing Thee with alms, to excuse 
Some sin more burdenous, 
From light affecting, in religion, news, 
From thinking us all soul, neglecting thus 
Our mutual duties, Lord, deliver us. 


XVII.


From tempting Satan to tempt us, 
By our connivance, or slack company, 
From measuring ill by vicious 
Neglecting to choke sin's spawn, vanity, 
From indiscreet humility, 
Which might be scandalous 
And cast reproach on Christianity, 
From being spies, or to spies pervious, 
From thirst or scorn of fame, deliver us. 


XVIII.


Deliver us through Thy descent 
Into the Virgin, whose womb was a place 
Of middle kind ; and Thou being sent 
To ungracious us, stay'dst at her full of grace ; 
And through Thy poor birth, where first Thou 
Glorified'st poverty ; 
And yet soon after riches didst allow, 
By accepting kings' gifts in th' Epiphany ; 
Deliver us, and make us to both ways free. 


XIX.


And through that bitter agony, 
Which is still th' agony of pious wits, 
Disputing what distorted Thee, 
And interrupted evenness with fits ; 
And through Thy free confession, 
Though thereby they were then 
Made blind, so that Thou mightst from them have gone ; 
Good Lord, deliver us, and teach us when 
We may not, and we may, blind unjust men. 


XX.


Through Thy submitting all, to blows 
Thy face, Thy robes to spoil, Thy fame to scorn, 
All ways, which rage, or justice knows, 
And by which Thou couldst show that Thou wast born ; 
And through Thy gallant humbleness 
Which Thou in death didst show, 
Dying before Thy soul they could express ; 
Deliver us from death, by dying so 
To this world, ere this world do bid us go. 


XXI.


When senses, which Thy soldiers are, 
We arm against Thee, and they fight for sin ; 
When want, sent but to tame, doth war, 
And work despair a breach to enter in ; 
When plenty, God's image, and seal, 
Makes us idolatrous, 
And love it, not him, whom it should reveal ; 
When we are moved to seem religious 
Only to vent wit ; Lord, deliver us. 


XXII.


In churches, when th' infirmity 
Of him which speaks, diminishes the word ; 
When magistrates do misapply 
To us, as we judge, lay or ghostly sword ; 
When plague, which is Thine angel, reigns, 
Or wars, Thy champions, sway ; 
When heresy, Thy second deluge, gains ; 
In th' hour of death, th' eve of last Judgment day ; 
Deliver us from the sinister way. 


XXIII.


Hear us, O hear us, Lord; to Thee 
A sinner is more music, when he prays, 
Than spheres' or angels' praises be, 
In panegyric alleluias ; 
Hear us, for till Thou hear us, Lord, 
We know not what to say ; 
Thine ear to our sighs, tears, thoughts, gives voice and word ; 
O Thou, who Satan heard'st in Job's sick day, 
Hear Thyself now, for Thou in us dost pray. 


XXIV.


That we may change to evenness 
This intermitting aguish piety ; 
That snatching cramps of wickedness 
And apoplexies of fast sin may die ; 
That music of Thy promises, 
Not threats in thunder may 
Awaken us to our just offices ; 
What in Thy book Thou dost, or creatures say, 
That we may hear, Lord, hear us when we pray. 


XXV.


That our ears' sickness we may cure, 
And rectify those labyrinths aright, 
That we by heark'ning not procure 
Our praise, nor others' dispraise so invite ; 
That we get not a slipp'riness 
And senselessly decline, 
From hearing bold wits jest at kings' excess, 
To admit the like of majesty divine ; 
That we may lock our ears, Lord, open Thine. 


XXVI.


That living law, the magistrate, 
Which to give us, and make us physic, doth 
Our vices often aggravate ; 
That preachers taxing sin, before her growth ; 
That Satan, and envenom'd men— 
Which will, if we starve, dine— 
When they do most accuse us, may see then 
Us to amendment hear them, Thee decline ; 
That we may open our ears, Lord, lock Thine. 


XXVII.


That learning, Thine ambassador, 
From Thine allegiance we never tempt ; 
That beauty, paradise's flower 
For physic made, from poison be exempt ; 
That wit—born apt high good to do— 
By dwelling lazily 
On nature's nothing be not nothing too ; 
That our affections kill us not, nor die ; 
Hear us, weak echoes, O, Thou Ear and Eye. 


XXVIII.


Son of God, hear us, and since Thou 
By taking our blood, owest it us again, 
Gain to Thyself, or us allow ; 
And let not both us and Thyself be slain ; 
O Lamb of God, which took'st our sin, 
Which could not stick to Thee, 
O let it not return to us again ; 
But patient and physician being free, 
As sin is nothing, let it nowhere be.


----------



## No more Elysium (Oct 13, 2012)

_In dreams I lie awake, at peace,
Dwelling in love, forever delay,
Wanting it in the end to be,
No more, no, I got ripped away._


----------



## Hekate (Jan 25, 2013)

I wrote this a couple years ago

Spinning Wheel

The sting of Artic airs wrap around distressed and shredded skin
The fact of past contemplations of where to begin
Concrete pastures thrive amongst sadden release
I am led to a pharmaceutical cage shrouded in false hope of fleece
Ear drumming doors smack closed unto sensual disease
Dope me
Love me
Please me
Set them free
Repetitive velveteen routine
Loveless and emotionless
Feed me in your imprisonment of a world
Spinning reckless
Only to become bone dry and distressed
Spin us wreckless
Spin us hectic
Whirled into a whirlpool of a low theory
The soul has become weary
Awoken in a spinning wheel state
So they've come to take your chance to create


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I apologize it's kind of long, and I'm not really a poet, I just kind of write things lol

~~~
*Outside Looking In*

Bound by time, captivated by the thoughts in my head, 
wrapped in skin, my insides ache for release, but there is no escape. 
Half the time I feel like a prisoner inside my own body, 
and I can never connect with the eyes 
that stare back at me in my reflection. 
Who is this girl?

A lot of people ask; some want to know while others could care less. 
Walking through crowds of people, they're all moving so fast, 
talking, laughing, mumbling, and I'm just there. 
I watch like a spectator through glass, 
a dream staring at reality.

I try to speak, but the words evaporate in air and are made silent, 
beaten down by scattered sound. 
When I raise a hand, take a step forward, 
making the attempt to be seen&#8230;
all eyes are averted, while others pass right through me.

Paranoia, fear, frustration, anxiety, 
sadness, loneliness, rejection, 
I'm flooded with these emotions and overwhelmed in thought. 
Make an impression they say, as if it's so simple.

I am caught between two worlds: 
my spirit swimming in warm, healing light, 
but my body trapped, ensnared in a net 
of constricting, painful twine. 
I feel from the inside, and I learn through others. 
Like a ghost passing in the night, 
living vicariously through her lively hosts.

Sometimes I wish to break free and start living for myself, 
to experience this world first-hand, 
but then I'm dragged back into my shell. 
It's not safe there, I tell myself, 
for outside is where I am weak, 
vulnerable, and left to be ridiculed and abused. 
This place is both my sanctuary and my battlefield.

I just want to know what it's like to belong there on the inside, 
rather than the person outside looking in.

~~~


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

a poem I like by Emily Dickinson

~~~
I hide myself within my flower,
That wearing on your breast,
You, unsuspecting, wear me too—
And angels know the rest.

I hide myself within my flower,
That, fading from your vase,
You, unsuspecting, feel for me
Almost a loneliness.

~~~


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

In a wonderland, thinking of a master plan, to get out of this world, to get out of this **** again, look what I got into, look what I dun did too, such a huge mess someone hand me a tissue, I got a few issues, I'm breakin down the weed too, I know life kills, but my spirit wants to kill too...


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

*Got me losin it*

I was left from the birth of the savoring 
battlefields torn from our favor give me the sabor
leave to haters i'll see to them catered 
and lift my eyes from pentalized vapor

out thin lined craters when the bombs prematurely 
ended the wrong side of the fury all my neighbors
splashed on to see the jury, snickering one in charged
cashed out and backed nicked his crew rat trapped cruelly

when mat crops who we seek, better believe
that the fallen breeze all in even if we lose our noggin
we're jogging give me your wing the putrid smoke hauled in
and the retaliation just brings more sobs but we got to defend.

plant your grass bring ants to the rabbits 
cover and smother the path full of wrath but its habitual 
it recovers deaths natural lagging woes, hug me bandage souls, 
don't worry bout me see the babies heeding to the savage, its radical

we gotta stop these manufactures stand and practice
holding the sector of the grandest
up to my bretheren help us withstand this
let us demand with they don't really want to be stranded

but their to young to understand just walking the mirage of bliss
getting sandwiched never meant to handle the rich smells tamper the whiff
leaning on their chest while they pamper off your stress
getting damper then Rosetta , rose pedals hjgtycrtxxrf


----------



## Bobo157 (Feb 17, 2013)

You're beautiful
like a cake
but you're carrot cake
and any cake
that has vegetables in it
is a fake
you lied to me...


----------



## burgundy (Dec 3, 2010)

I wrote this back in high school for an assignment about our fears. Naturally, I went the social anxiety route, and it's about public speaking. It's also an acrostic.

People to bemoan,
Everywhere the eye can see.
One stands alone,
Pinned down and cannot flee.
Long in the distance,
Eyes seem to disappear.
Stalled in resistance,
Terrorized by fear,
All my mind’s set free;
Released from order,
Into anarchy.
Now I breath shorter,
Grasping for air.
Blood flow is raging,
Advancing with a tear.
Cotton’s hold is waging,
Knocking my mouth numb.
Attempting to call out,
The words do not come;
My voice falls in drought.
Everyone stares on.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I sit alone now, all by
Myself with no one else.
They've all left again for good,
I am once again alone,
A state for which i'm prone

I only have friends when
They need a place to hide.
Does that make them love me,
Or am I just used to protect their pride?

I sit alone again and cry,
For the friends I wish I had,
But will never see.
Even though I do all I can to please.

They speak to me softly,
Worry in their faces.
Do they care? Or is
this just another of their phases.

It hurts at the end,
As we all know, but
After that we don't
Know how to go,
except hold onto the hope
that we can't go anymore low.


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

Here a lousy poem i wrote after learning some calculus last year;

_
Why is the number 3 the square root of 9?
Simply multiply 3 with itself and it's fine.
But why satisfy with single digits when infinity's my hero?
Oh, if only it were no crime to divide by 0...
That's the intent to which I am inclined,
since, after all, the punishment is undefined.
Would it be a shortcut to reach my infinite friend?
Too many restrictions, yet no ultimate end...
The farthest my imagination will ever come,
is not much further than the square root of -1.
The input approaches nothingness, yet y keeps expanding,
it's way beyond the limit of my understanding..._


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I wrote this some time last year, when it was a struggle for me to get out of bed:

There are those who have been burnt,
from the searing fire.
Those who are tortured souls,
bereaving their departed love ones.

Yet they still wear their Armour of valor,
defending their right to happiness.

If there was a price for that fortitude
I'd gladly hand over my fortune.

Even still, I would be refused;
for my ailment does not fit
the prescription.

And all I need is cough syrup;
a hot cup of tea,
before life will simply be perfect again,
as it always has been.​


----------



## Taurus898 (Feb 17, 2013)

From myself:

*Tried*

Born out of nature
Couldn't look mom in the eyes
Too afraid she'd hit me
Don't strike me
Please

Tried write it all down
Ruined every single line
Said they were lyrics
To make them seem right
Please just sing them right

I tried to sing
Not a single note came out right
Said it was a joke
To laugh along with the crowd
Please don't laugh at me

Tried to talk
Words stuck inside my throat
Started to choke
To make them worry about me
Please don't see through my lie

I just want someone to once
Save me from wanting
The love of another

I just want someone to once
Keep me from falling
Off the rock that was never there

I just want someone to once
Keep me away
From myself

I tried everything
Just to throw it all away
To make me forever forget
Please just let me forget

And I tried everything
To grasp the palm of a hand
If only to replace
Please just let me replace

But I made my mistakes
A story of my own
To take to another night
Please let that night never come


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

_Plastered_


Once upon a cold tile floor
Stumbling through the old front door
Black and blue bruise
Life's what you choose
The fault is your own if it's poor.


----------



## IdontMind (Dec 31, 2011)

NeuromorPhish said:


> Here a lousy poem i wrote after learning some calculus last year;
> 
> _
> Why is the number 3 the square root of 9?
> ...


I thought this one was good!


----------



## 9mm (Feb 12, 2013)

I am a stranger in this world 
and there is a severe solitude and painful lonesomeness in my exile.
I am alone, but in my aloness I contemplate an unknown and enchanting world
and this meditation fills my dreams with specters of a great and distant land
which my eyes have never seen.

I am a stranger to myself
and when i hear myself speak 
my ears wonder over my voice
I see my inner self smiling, crying, braving, fearing
and my existence wonders over my substance
while my soul interrogates my heart
But I remain unknown
Engulfed by a tremendous silence

-Khalil Gibran


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

IdontMind said:


> I thought this one was good!


Thank you!


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

It hurts to know, those you once treasured so, have now turned their back and they've pierced your soul,
They've committed a sin, so now here is the goal,
I need greatness achieved, then comes the gold,
They'll think that we're cool, but I will stay cold,
I'm a stay on my grind, I'm a continue this road,
I need a ****in outlet if I'm dealin the dope,
And they will say yes, how could they say nope,
The drugs you fell in love with are cleaner than soap,
All that I'm missing is the love that I gave you to hold...


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Against Irresolution and Delay in Matters of Religion- Crashaw

What Heav'n-besieged heart is this
Stands trembling at the Gate of Blisse:
Holds fast the door, yet dares not venture
Fairly to open and to enter?
Whose definition is, A Doubt
'Twixt life and death, 'twixt In and Out.
Ah! linger not, lov'd soul: a slow
And late consent was a long No.
Who grants at last, a great while try'de
And did his best, to have deny'de
What magick-bolts, what mystick barrs
Maintain the Will in these strange warrs?
What fatall, yet fantastick, bands
Keep the free heart from his own hands?
Say, lingring Fair, why comes the birth
Of your brave soul so slowly forth?
Plead your pretences (O you strong
In weaknesse!) why you chuse so long
In labour of your self to ly,
Not daring quite to live nor die.
So when the Year takes cold we see
Poor waters their own prisoners be:
Fetter'd and lock'd up fast they lie
In a cold self-captivity.
Th' astonish'd Nymphs their Floud's strange fate deplore,
find themselves their own severer shoar.
Love, that lends haste to heaviest things,
In you alone hath lost his wings.
Look round and reade the World's wide face,
The field of Nature or of Grace;
Where can you fix, to find excuse
Or pattern for the pace you use?
Mark with what faith fruits answer flowers,
And know the call of Heav'n's kind showers:
Each mindfull plant hasts to make good 
The hope and promise of his bud.
Seed-time's not all; there should be harvest too.
Alas! and has the Year no Spring for you?
Both winds and waters urge their way,
And murmure if they meet a stay.
Mark how the curl'd waves work and wind,
All hating to be left behind.
Each bigge with businesse thrusts the other,
And seems to say, Make haste, my brother.
The aiery nation of neat doves, _pure_ 
That draw the chariot of chast Loves,
Chide your delay: yea those dull things,
Whose wayes have least to doe with wings,
Make wings at least of their own weight,
And by their love controll their Fate. 
So lumpish steel, untaught to move,
Learn'd first his lightnesse by his love.
What e're Love's matter be, he moves
By th' even wings of his own doves,
Lives by his own laws, and does hold 
In grossest metalls his own gold.
All things swear friends to Fair and Good
Yea suitours; man alone is wo'ed,
Tediously wo'ed, and hardly wone:
Only not slow to be undone. 
As if the bargain had been driven
So hardly betwixt Earth and Heaven;
Our God would thrive too fast, and be
Too much a gainer by't, should we
Our purchas'd selves too soon bestow 
On Him, who has not lov'd us so.
When love of us call'd Him to see
If wee'd vouchsafe His company,
He left His Father's Court, and came
Lightly as a lambent flame, 
Leaping upon the hills, to be
The humble king of you and me.
Nor can the cares of His whole crown
(When one poor sigh sends for Him down)
Detain Him, but He leaves behind 
The late wings of the lazy wind,
Spurns the tame laws of Time and Place,
And breaks through all ten heav'ns to our embrace.
Yield to His siege, wise soul, and see
Your triumph in His victory.
Disband dull feares, give Faith the day:
To save your life, kill your Delay.
'Tis cowardise that keeps this field;
And want of courage not to yield.
Yield then, O yield, that Love may win 
The Fort at last, and let Life in.
Yield quickly, lest perhaps you prove
Death's prey, before the prize of Love.
This fort of your fair self if't be not wone,
He is repuls'd indeed, but you'r undone. 

Adoro Te- Crashaw

With all the powres my poor Heart hath
Of humble love & loyall Faith,
Thus lowe (my hidden life!) I bow to thee
Whom too much love hath bow'd more low for me.
Down down, proud sense! Discourses dy!
Keep close, my soul's inquiring ey!
Nor touch nor tast must look for more
But each sitt still in his own Dore.

Your ports are all superfluous here,
Save That which lets in faith, the eare.
Faith is my skill. Faith can beleive
As fast as love new lawes can give.
Faith is my force. Faith strength affords
To keep pace with those powrfull words.
And words more sure, more sweet, then they,
Love could not think, truth could not say.

O let thy wretch find that releife
Thou didst afford the faithfull theife.
Plead for me, love! Alleage & show
That faith has farther, here, to goe,
And lesse to lean on. Because than
Though hidd as GOD, wounds writt thee man.
Thomas might touch; None but might see
At least the suffring side of thee;
And that too was thy self which thee did cover,
But here ev'n That 's hid too which hides the other.

Sweet, consider then, that I
Though allow'd nor hand nor eye
To reach at thy lov'd Face; nor can
Tast thee GOD, or touch thee MAN,
Both yet beleive; And wittnesse thee
My LORD too & my GOD, as lowd as He.

Help, lord, my Faith, my Hope increase;
And fill my portion in thy peace.
Give love for life; nor let my dayes
Grow, but in new powres to thy name & praise.

O dear memoriall of that Death
Which lives still, & allowes us breath!
Rich, Royall food! Bountyfull BREAD!
Whose use denyes us to the dead;
Whose vitall gust alone can give
The same leave both to eat & live;
Live ever Bread of loves, & be
My life, my soul, my surer selfe to mee.

O soft self-wounding Pelican!
Whose brest weepes Balm for wounded man.
Ah this way bend thy benign floud
To'a bleeding Heart that gaspes for blood:
That blood, whose least drops soveraign be
To wash my worlds of sins from me.
Come love! Come LORD! & that long day
For which I languish, come away;
When this dry soul those eyes shall see,
And drink the unseal'd sourse of thee,
When Glory's sun faith's shades shall chase,
And for thy veil give me thy FACE.

A M E N.

To Mistress M.R. -- Counsel concerning her choice- Crashaw

DEAR, heav'n-designed soul! Amongst the rest 
Of suitors that besiege your maiden breast, 
Why may not I 
My fortune try, 
And venture to speak one good word, 
Not for myself, alas! but for my dearer Lord? 
You've seen already in this lower sphere 
Of froth and bubbles, what to look for here. 
Truth bids me say, 'tis time you ceased to trust 
Your soul to any son of dust. 
'Tis time you listen to a braver love, 
Which from above 
Calls you up higher, 
And bids you come 
And choose your room 
Among his own fair sons of fire, 
Where you among 
The golden throng 
That watches at his palace doors, 
May pass along 
And follow those fair stars of yours; 
Stars much too fair and pure to wait upon 
The false smiles of a sublunary sun. 
Sweet, let me prophesy, that at last 'twill prove 
Your wary love 
Lays up his purer and more precious vows, 
And means them for a far more worthy spouse 
Than this world of lies can give you: 
Ev'n for him with whom nor cost 
Nor love, nor labour can be lost; 
Him who never will deceive you. 
Let not my Lord, the mighty lover 
Of souls, disdain that I discover 
The hidden art 
Of His high stratagem to win your heart. 
It was His heav'nly art 
Kindly to cross you 
In your mistaken love. 
That, at the next remove, 
Thence He might toss you, 
And strike your troubled heart 
Home to Himself; to hide it in His breast, 
The bright ambrosial nest, 
Of love, of life, and everlasting rest. 
Happy mistake! 
That thus shall wake 
Your wise soul, never to be won 
Now with a love below the Sun. 
Your first choice fails, O when you choose again, 
May it not be among the sons of men.


----------



## Gracie97 (Jan 17, 2013)

Sylvia Plath

"I don't believe in the pouring of the heart"
she says, withering away,
folding fuchsia as night flower of day.

She never imagined this,
the spiteful suffering of potatoes hiss,
and the stench of fat, baby crap and piss.

She peered at her feet,
whispered "I am I am I am"
listening to her heartbeat.

Her shoes once white, now dirty,
she felt it an impurity
and drooped her head amongst mist, black and grimy.

The convulsions struck too strong,
and she knew it wouldn't be too long,
before her sick, twisted husband would be home.

When she left,
the babies shrieks melted to a cry,
it was her time to die.


----------



## Gracie97 (Jan 17, 2013)

Mad Muslim Martyr
Like a Kurdish jewel,
it fuels the velvet skies,
cuts through eyes,
to strip the bark of what it calls home,
sour home,
and crackles and severs my bone.

Such a vice is living life vicariously,
you're all three,
as birds turn to vultures in me.
They drape me on toga and all,
and plaster me shiny Greek on a Turkish wall.

Mad Muslim Martyr,
you rot at my perish,
6 phone calls Kurdish,
you want a stick of my sickness?
I don't wear lipstick,
but blood from sores I pick.

Holy god of ottoman empire,
embellished in sick regalia,
serves me rotten Izmir tea,
spewing his absurdities on me.

Tobasco devilish, satan red,
with eyes of dead,
I made it all up inside my head.


----------



## YouWillWin (Jun 17, 2013)

Rhythm and poetry, anxiety socially
Mixed wit the potency of mental drive 
In the eyes of the mirror erased fear
It's clear the taste near
Dig thru my pockets no ace here
Hate when I mention your head light
It's all in your face dear
Gave you dough after dough
Hit you wit flow after flow
Though when it came to my desires it was no after no
**** anxiety I'm pissed now my head's on fire
Which is ironic just a bit cause your **** ain't fire
I'm on that me only me ****
Mixed wit family, enemies split
End the nonsense
Quit watching, and enter life's mosh pit
+++


----------



## YouWillWin (Jun 17, 2013)

Loneliness...
Sittin at home it gets so intense
Ima slug minus drugs 
Where the toxic relationships when I needed it
Had to drop it and leave the ****
All 'dem feelings fall back quick as the season's hit
Though I'm a funny d***
And the inside jokes if you think of it
Weren't really inside jokes
Gotta blink a bit, blinded
Cause you let everybody know
Now the sinking ship known as us
Becomes a total bust
Wanna fold face down bro, gotta hold 'em up
Yo if I slip
Ain't no tellin what I'm capable of
Eatin methadone, drugs, cape full of bud
Feeling super man
But this ain't my true love 
Chronic regret, guilt, shame
Staple me ****ed...
If this slight **** up ****s me up
Follows me...
I'm not making no bluffs 
Cause then it's you who really don't know what I'm capable of//
+++


----------



## YouWillWin (Jun 17, 2013)

Yooo I need to copyright that lol .. that's nice for real
+++


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

With great veneration
This moment is greeted
Like a soul-mate from life past

Reality-- a conflated illusion of calamity;
The embodiment of fear and distress
And cosmic vibration distilled;
A place where grace becomes a feeble notion

Gasping for a breath now
Seized from the void
And yet not planted upon feet
But instead carried by the wings of a dream

Her reciprocation calms
And soothes this bitter temple:
Weathered and hardened
From tumultuous tides
Lain bereft and bare
And left in ruins

Though her desire ever shines
With a gentleness unrivalled
Stalling time, and yet speeding it somehow--
betraying simultaneous fear and joy

He submits to an echo from within:
"Come with me and set me free.."

Moved to unassuming passion
She strikes a balance so fine
Like a wildflower of the wind;
Poised in stature and slightness
And he compelled to nurture in return--
To procure only with great care and delicateness

Alas the dreariness of days
And the loneliness of nights
Spent pondering.. just how sweet it could be--
A moment such as this, fabled, and lost to scripture
And ne'er quite rendered through this vision

Thus the suggestion of a sacred will
Emits this elixir
Refracting the diaphanous light--
And so fiercely adorning
The hidden jewels of her heart

Though now there is a sense to be
With a great weightlessness abound;
And lively spirit to carry thee
Through what was once just another story


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

catcharay said:


> I wrote this some time last year, when it was a struggle for me to get out of bed:
> 
> There are those who have been burnt,
> from the searing fire.
> ...


Just noticed this, nice writing!


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Railroad Cancellation said:


> Just noticed this, nice writing!


Thank you so much Nice writing yourself:clap


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

the daisy chain
withers on the porch like my youth
as the greeting cards on the mantel change
and we drink cheap wine
that tastes like summers passed

I guess I can say Bukowski influences what I write.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

catcharay said:


> Thank you so much Nice writing yourself:clap


Thanks 

This next one is a musing on friendship, (title taken from Opeth's instrumental track 'For Absent Friends'):

Dearest of friends
Be this our resolve?
Traversing these unworn trails
As stoic winds doth carry thee

Becoming deeper entwined
Lost unto the finer pleasures
And absorbed by our passionate threads
As these bonds of concord linger

For every vested outstretched hand
Resides a hope;
An effort taken in stride
And some such implicitness--
An unspoken tongue

Forgive me my friends
For as we go our separate ways
We may at times lose sight
Of those whom we know are there but only

Unconditionally​


----------



## Rhiannon66 (Jul 14, 2013)

Darkening, one I wrote awhile back

From the dark corner
She rises; a draft sighs
Lifting with it the
Smells of time and dusty motes
Of disuse and neglect.
A whispered breath of
Aged creaks and strings
Tugged taut. Frayed ribbons
Steady her, calmed.
With pretty lips painted in half gape
And dolled up in skirts
Fluttering, this way and that
Around a corner and dancing
She smiles for the hearty
Her eyes, so full of vacuum
There, so listless and dull
Undone unraveled
Strings cut, and
Without them, she
Stumbles, limbs loose
To pile again, heaped
On the unyielding floor.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

tannasg said:


> When I reveal my weaknesses
> Please handle them with care;
> Can you accept them with respect
> And show me you're still there?
> ...


Beautiful


----------



## Schmilsson (Jun 7, 2013)

One of my favorites from Dylan Thomas, he was so good at reciting his poems.


----------



## Veritastar (Aug 16, 2011)

Here is one of mine. 

this freezing wind
the burning sun
his last prayer
her final wish
what is this fate
this hidden power
her desire, his broken heart
she reaches out to him
but he does not notice
he is her wings
she watches him fly
across the moonlit sky
her hidden strength
she loves him so
but words are bound
no light no sound
this thrashing wind
the aging earth
a thousand years past
how long does love last
even stars are not forever
aging time, changing weather. 
the only eternity is love
the greatest power is light
her love so bound
even after they are gone
holding hands
they cross the starry sky
for true love makes us fly
this is eternity


----------



## jc22 (Jul 5, 2012)

I like Starya. Evocative!

Overflowing intelligence, 
Understated elegance, 
Try not to upturn, 
My downtrodden malevolence.


----------



## Diegoo (Jul 18, 2013)

Here is a few of mine.

"You can pick them up and hold them
My thoughts, which are like sand
Sometimes I can throw them far
But most, I can’t understand

My thoughts are like a chained dog
That sits quietly in the rain
Joy to him is fading fog
His reality is pain.

Sometimes they’re like the ocean
After countless storms have hit
They crash in constant motion
They scream in angry fits

Sometimes they sit quietly
And huddle at my feet
They start to hum quite silently
A lost and lonely beat.

Some days we are friends
And some days we are not
Some days I can stand them
Some days they should be shot.

Right now they’re hard to hold to
They’re fleeting, lost in air
I can’t recall a broken shoe
Or what I used to wear."


"When you wake in the morning
to an October sky, an autumn rain
Do you remember what it felt like
when the clouds had disappeared 
you hugged me a little tighter,
thinking it will be the last time
when you thought no one would notice
the way you fidgeted with your bracelets
and hid blades all around your room
as you carried the burden
of feeling obliged to leave,
as you prepared to set off for the unknown..
and wrote us all letters
that ended with “I’m sorry, I should have done better.”
and screamed silently for someone to notice
to grab your hands and say 
“you’re staying.”
you wished desperately 
for someone to notice the way
your hands shook,
and how you hid them in your sleeves,
and never made eye contact.
and how you never thought September would end
til the day you woke to a downpour
and you started hammering at my door
screaming for me to save you.
the rain washed away your secrets
I saw shame dressed as a human
and bitterness dressed as a girl.
you stood in that downpour for months on end
and the rain
washed away your pain
and flowers began to grow,
where before there was only concrete.
a flower named “forgiveness,
and healing, love and hope.”
When you wake in the morning
to the August sky, an April rain
Do you remember what it felt like
the day you came undone
and came back together
the day you threw your arms around the earth
screaming
“forgive me, because I cannot bleed enough
to ever forgive myself.”"


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Cracks (oh this is my poem by the way ):

There's a crack beneath our home,
running along this shattered wood floor,
Deeper in parts, where we try not to fall,
Stretches out into problems twenty feet tall.

On the outskirts it spiderwebs, 
into little shoots of hurt,
connected to the centre,
like veins to a heart.

We walk along these dark lines,
with splinter shod feet,
and bury beneath our dark times,	
So never may they meet.

But these words and thoughts kept hidden,
leave us fragile and alone,
For every truth we kept forbidden,
is a tempest beneath our home,
and these stories sit like splinters,
digging deep into our bones.
For all the cracks from this shared heart,
find a mirror in our own.


----------



## TheTallestMan (Jul 27, 2013)

Many of these are wonderful.


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

The first thing you'll notice when you enter my mind,
I wasn't born strong, I was flawed by design,
I always had a weakness, and it wasn't breathing,
It was being deceived and learning to be deceiving,
Now wherever I go, I hear clappin when I'm leavin,
Thunder when I'm flyin, laughter when I'm dyin,
I can see my own funeral with only myself cryin,
Where did you all go....


----------



## lonerz (Aug 3, 2013)

i just write
fitting scraps of bark
back onto a fading tree
in an urban forest
and slipping in and out of 
contact with real folks
in the local ecosystem
of convenience stores
and diesel exhaust.

I just write
because I have to
obsessed or compelled
by unseen entanglements 
from a distant 
wave of probability
.if you have no choice
.if you have no choice
.and if you cannot do
what you must do
because you have no choice,
you might be a barkless tree.

I just write
trying to fit fallen bark
back onto dishevelled trees
in someone else's grove.


----------



## lonerz (Aug 3, 2013)

...and i wrote so many 
and had poetic wars
with lovely people
and wordly hugs
with like minded
injury-minded
dear sweet souls
on trapped minds
and touching minds
and now
some words are lost
some battles
fought so hard
in some other galaxy now.


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

*Relentless Conundrum*...by me..

Why do we revel on what is to come,

when the past has taught us to expect conundrum.

Twists and turns and times of stress,

the downfalls have become relentless.

My heart says hold on, please keep hope,

but my mind is tired and cannot cope.

Please do not pity me or give me sorrow,

for in time it is my strength you shall need to borrow.

Some gripe, some sob, on pain they moil

battling the horrors of inner turmoil.

Silently, gracefully, I stand alone,

Ontop of my paradox I am enthrone.

Knowing peace only comes from within,

I will uplift my life from this chagrin.

I will change the path of my future conundrums,

by steadily living my life as it comes.​


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

*Hope of Light*...by me

When darkness falls on our weary hearts,
and hope seems to fade away,
We tend to lose a sense of life,
not wanting to move on to another day.

Life is full of pain and discouragement,
we wander around lost and hurt,
Wanting to feel something more,
Needing to pick ourselves up from the dirt.

One tragedy after the next may come,
none more tragic than the rest,
Shoving us deeper inside ourselves
placing us on an impossible precipice.

We must be strong and look ahead,
never giving ourselves completely.
For if we do our souls could be lost,
forever longing for peace eternally.

Light is there if only we could see,
unveil our eyes from under the sheath.
Welcome the sun and all it's warmth
and allow ourselves to once again breath.​


----------



## lonerz (Aug 3, 2013)

YES! WRITE and say it. Sometimes it is the only way to slay the dragon of depression or keep it away for a day or two. I know what you say. I feel it, have felt it. Keep writing.


----------



## randomperson (May 11, 2012)

*Song on The End of The World*

On the day the world ends 
A bee circles a clover, 
A Fisherman mends a glimmering net. 
Happy porpoises jump in the sea, 
By the rainspout young sparrows are playing 
And the snake is gold-skinned as it it should always be.

On the day the world ends 
Women walk through fields under their umbrellas 
A drunkard grows sleepy at the edge of a lawn, 
Vegetable peddlers shout in the street 
And a yellow-sailed boat comes nearer the island, 
The voice of a violin lasts in the air 
And leads into a starry night.

And those who expected lightning and thunder 
Are disappointed. 
And those who expected signs and archangels' trumps 
Do not believe it is happening now. 
As long as the sun and the moon are above, 
As long as the bumblebee visits a rose 
As long as rosy infants are born 
No one believes it is happening now.

Only a white-haired old man, who would be a prophet, 
Yet is not a prophet, for he's much too busy, 
Repeats while he binds his tomatoes: 
No other end of the world there will be, 
No other end of the world there will be.

*Czeslaw Milosz*


----------



## lonerz (Aug 3, 2013)

but there are endings 
as surely as beginnings
even when in circles
they run into each other.

there are endings
to civilizations
and stars
and black holes
in the spaces of our imagination
and gathered pulses
of easels before the canvas.

there is death
and life
and both end and both begin

are we the nothing after a different ending?

the circles of thinking
tell us the 
nature of our
universe. 

if we did not begin
we will not end.


----------



## randomperson (May 11, 2012)

Little girls come out to play In a garden full of black flowers today For their hope has run away So they chase it through those black flowers again Little lies we tell ourselves are killing time we do not have Will we look around and then suddenly just open our eyes When the veil is torn and the sun is gone will we realize﻿ Realize realize realize our mistake If the world is dark and grey Will the children of our future be ok? Should little girls come to play In a garden full of black flowers - *MATT DAREY*

Not exactly a poem but lyrics from this song, could be a poem though.


----------



## jockohomo (Nov 13, 2011)

*What awful burden of knowing
do you carry?

Too many sights & sounds
can take their toll

My arms are open now
if you can join me 
by the wishing well

Tossing scarred pennies
into placid water by moonlight*


----------



## jockohomo (Nov 13, 2011)

_In the land of hungry ghosts
you can feed to your heart's content
make a shrine to your hunger
& worship it as a god

In the land of the hungry ghosts
you can renounce the harsh light of day
take the nourishment of shadows
& fade into the woodwork
unseen

In the land of hungry ghosts
you can buy up real estate 
in the distant past
& dig foxholes for the future
all while haunting the present
like a sour wind_


----------



## marko delic (Aug 6, 2013)

one from Dobriša Cesarić, fav poet from my country

One night

that night I sat completely calm,
so the crackle of my chair
wouldnt touch my mothers dream.

and when i needed a book
quietly i would walk the carpet,
in every move there was worry
not to wake the dear old lady.

and the night went by,
mute and calm

and then i remembered,
that she was gone.

its a translation so its not completely the same feel


----------



## trymed (Jun 28, 2013)

Roses are red
Violets are blue
I hung myself
So **** you


----------



## Mirrormurder (Jun 8, 2013)

Make a neutral mask from a fearful heart,
And march into the path of the day's lions.


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

I think I wrote this about a friend that was a girl that I had a crush on in middle school or so. I don't know why I kept it this long, but I like something about it. Don't ask for the meaning, I have no idea anymore. It's titled "Happy Birthday":

One day closer to the end -
and to this day I'll never bend

happy celebrations and partying?
no I'm sorry, I'll never sing!

I think that you would like a dance?
no I'm sorry, I don't want romance!

Should we go and leave this place?
no I'm sorry, you're the only familiar face!

Well what do you want of me?
no I'm sorry, just leave me be!

_______________________________________________

One day closer to the end -
- and to this day I'll never bend.

Might we rest on top your brow?
Let me sit and think right now!

Is this how you'd think it'd be?
Why, what do we think of me!

A cold desire and a shrew?
I'm sure you're thinking, poor old you!

Have you ever loved me before?
You're becoming quite a chore!

I fear I'll break instead of bend
and emotions held I'll have to send
but when comes the time to decide
you'll know that I was always by your side.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

This a more recent one, wrote it about the current events in Egypt. 

Dangerous. Fight. For what. The forgotten. The unloved 
The unwilling to love. To surrender. Too afraid of the consequences 
Two feet planted on a vindication. No hope. Just life to give 
For a better existence. Not for today
A solemn wish for a changed tomorrow
Can’t handle the stress of the many, don’t cater to the few

No. Sleep. Breathe. Not even that is such a privilege
Still these hands wave, back and forth in a blood stricken sky 
Let the light fade before the soles head home 
Home is unknown. This is home, we are home 

Don’t love. Stop blinking. Never. Don’t speak 
You’ll always find a place to go
The shallows cannot handle your requests
It’s not time to put your feet to rest
You will know when. Like sheep. In the square they will come
Herd me, trust me. Don’t underestimate me

Let it take you, not keep your mind. Captivate it
Issue me a release. Unleash me. I have found a place to sleep
You will meet your creator 
In a veil of darkness you stand. Alone 
Clothes clinging to your frame from the red. Spilled. Wasted
Just, no. Still unjust

Die you will more than once
We will not come out, this is in
You cannot box this destruction into nothingness
Nothing you remain Everything we are

Green and white. Black. Black for now we remain
In darkness we are shrouded
In white we spend time
A mess. A message in time
This will end


----------



## lonerz (Aug 3, 2013)

the disordered frazzle of your life can be summed up in a 7 or 70 page math formula
we are complex interactions
forces and probabilities gazing inward
thinking we are more than spiders
or currents in the ocean
or the 1% of life
that Science understands.


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

This is my short poem, "The Hoot," which I wrote almost three years ago for my Creative Writing class. Fun fact, the shape was intentionally made to take form of a wavy feather!


Life's end
buried deep
underneath
the darkness
and the hoot
of an owl
that subtle
eerie sound
thin frozen air
20 below Celsius
October night
childhood may escape
specter as the day ends
and inevitably shall
when mother calls them
the hooting continues
and night condescends 
eyes follow carefully
simultaneously
slowly at pace
up from the tree
he follows
death
without notice
only a hoot
otherwise
concealed


----------



## lonerz (Aug 3, 2013)

sometimes it is not when
but how

in the ever now
there is
no sequence of events

all grows to one end
but the how
is not yet known....


----------



## lonerz (Aug 3, 2013)

I paint pink
on flames devouring me
and dive into cold water
to escape the ice.


----------



## lonerz (Aug 3, 2013)

small grains of cloud
land alone
on cliff face
where handholds
once were secure.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Casabianca ["The boy stood on the burning deck"]

The boy stood on the burning deck
Whence all but he had fled;
The flame that lit the battle's wreck
Shone round him o'er the dead.

Yet beautiful and bright he stood,
As born to rule the storm;
A creature of heroic blood,
A proud, though child-like form.

The flames rolled on-he would not go
Without his Father's word;
That father, faint in death below,
His voice no longer heard.

He called aloud-'say, Father, say
If yet my task is done?'
He knew not that the chieftain lay
Unconscious of his son.

'Speak, father!' once again he cried,
'If I may yet be gone!'
And but the booming shots replied,
And fast the flames rolled on.

Upon his brow he felt their breath,
And in his waving hair,
And looked from that lone post of death
In still yet brave despair.

And shouted but once more aloud,
'My father! must I stay?'
While o'er him fast, through sail and shroud,
The wreathing fires made way.

They wrapt the ship in splendour wild,
They caught the flag on high,
And streamed above the gallant child,
Like banners in the sky.

There came a burst of thunder sound-
The boy-oh! where was he?
Ask of the winds that far around
With fragments strewed the sea!-

With mast, and helm, and pennon fair,
That well had borne their part-
But the noblest thing which perished there
Was that young faithful heart.

Felicia Hemans


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

This one was written on December 20th, 2012.

*In the darkened cell of your mind, I float by. 
Close your eyes to the world around you
You will see me there.

Let your gaze rest on me
I am solid, I am real, I am here
I am a strong woman with a touch of softness
I wish I could come near

Let your ears hear me
My voice, low and musical
Whispering your name,
Telling you of my love

Sniff the air
I smell of winter
Of snow and hot chocolate
With just a dash of peppermint

Let your hands wander to me
Feel my solid shoulders
The soft curve of my neck
Pull me into your embrace

Let me feel you
Let me hear you
Tell me you love me
Let me smell you
Let me kiss you

I am yours.*


----------



## Arthur Pendragon (Mar 17, 2013)

*







*


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

John Hall​
An Epicurean Ode​
Since that this thing we call the world
By chance on atoms is begot,
Which though in daily motions hurled,
Yet weary not,
How doth it prove
Thou art so fair and I in love?​
Since that the soul doth only lie
Immersed in matter, chained in sense,
How can, Romira, thou and I
With both dispense?
And thus ascend
In higher flights than wings can lend.​
Since man's but pasted up of earth,
And ne'er was cradled in the skies, 
What Terra Lemnia gave thee birth?
What diamond eyes?
Or thou alone
To tell what others were, came down?​


----------



## lonerz (Aug 3, 2013)

and yet... and yet we are more bacteria than cells
that cling to life on this earth
made, as it is, of particles
that are not particles
but probability waves
of something
we can change
just by measuring them.

without you to observe
the universe
it would not exist 
for you.

you make it exist.

yet i feel
i make nothing
exist
when I feel
nothing. 

and speak alone
to no listening souls
no listening trees
in this forest of circuits.


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

Lookin down upon me, how many of you wronged me,
I know sometimes I was an asswhole which is why you shoulda warned me,
I was equipped with a lotta skills, now it feels like you disarmed me,
And if I continue livin on that means there is nothing that can harm me,
But take that with a grain of salt, the possibility of assault, the whole overhaul,
On my life and its fate overall,
What am I becoming,
Am I evil, can I live, should I die, or should I get to gunnin,
Everybody is against me, but I'm so tired of runnin,
**** this life, I think I'm out it........


****


----------



## lonerz (Aug 3, 2013)

the inward spiral of knowing about yourself 
things that others don't know 
or don't seem to get....
you can conquer it 
and be better than them,
but it takes slow steps up and out Zerix
at least it did for me...

when I was in blackness and nobody
tried to give me a hand up,
like they were blind and could not see me
could not see my hurt
and the blood on my face....

it is better now... it can get better
places like this where others know
your pain is real...


----------



## DisneyMisfit (Aug 29, 2013)

Originally a song i wrote for my grandma after she passed away last year. It's not really poetic or creative but i just simply wrote down my feelings.

*I Love you, Goodbye *

When i was nineteen,
I woke up to a new day,
On September fifteenth
To hear the news you had passed away.
Nobody knew
You were going to leave us that day,
You left us too soon,
Didn't even get a chance to say.
Just how special
A Person you were,
A heart so beautiful
Now gone forever.

And i'm so sorry
For acting like we had forever.
Took for granted of the days
You and I could've spent together.
And now you're gone,
And it's too late
To take back the moments we lost
To say the words i never got to say
I love you, Goodbye.

I remember how
You'd sing funny songs
Around your house
When i was small.
I remember your smile,
The sound of your laugh,
But why did it take until
Now to realize what a great grandma i had?
I didn't even get a chance
To tell you what you meant to me.

If only i could start over
If only i had one more day,
I would have spent it with you
Instead of just letting it slip away.
But i can't,
And now the moments i could've had with you,
I can never get that time back,

Because i acted like we had forever.
Took for granted of the days 
You and i could've spent together.
And now you're gone
And it's too late,
To take back the moments we lost
To say the words i never got to say,
I love you, Goodbye..


----------



## sweatpants (Jul 3, 2012)

Starving dogs lay in filth, Their captors smile.
The honesty in that moment, as I see clearly.
No song or words can describe my disappointment.

__________________________________________

Let the stars fade away, and the heavens can fall
to the boiling seas.

I can show you life, the shade it casts upon the world.
I can show you death, the pain on every face it warms.

Let our dreams go to waste, and our hopes will fail,
to redeem humanity.

I can show you love, the bitter taste it leaves behind.
I can show you hate, behind every poisoned word.


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

On the path to success, with such stress,
That I can't even begin to e-xpress, how deep is, the feeling,
Of the pain I'm going through as a human being,
Pushing myself to limits I cannot achieve,
Pushing myself to failure until I can barely breath,
I think somethins got a hold of me and it cannot release,
Demons fire breathin are what got me chained through all four seasons feeling like I'm in a prison with closed ceilings,
Please, just give me a break, just give me break,
Forgive the man in the mirror and please change up his fate, please change up his fate

Spiriling down a circle, movin slower than a turtle,
I can try to hurry but I see death from a far approaching,
He is slowly calling, he is slowly numbing,
Every fear I have in me, cause look what I'm becoming...


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Does she like me 
Does she not 
Does she like me 
I think not


----------



## zazen11 (Sep 3, 2013)

Poetry is a window to the beauty and torment of our souls. I enjoy reading the poems. 

This is a short one by me

As the wind races down deserted streets
Through tunnels and alleys it roars as it sweeps
Fallen leaves back into flight
A fire-like vortex in amber light


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

Tired of This (Poem)
Written by Me
7/13/12

When I woke up
I wanted to see you
Instead I found out
that you were not here

So I closed the door
and then I leave you
But maybe someday 
we'll be friends for real

oh it will hurt a lot
you'll be gone forever
from my tears and my dreams
bye bye my lover

One day you'll read
the page with my name
And I will be tired of this
Gone from this place

You told me you tried
And I believed it
So I waited and cried
No one can heal me

All alone I found
The light in the night
Sound and calmly now
I will be alright


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

Arthur Pendragon said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hehe


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

These days I can't even trust myself,
Stress and negativity make me wanna off myself,
There's no need to tell me that I'm harming my health,
Every night is painful, makes me look forward to my last breath,
If only I had the courage, this side of me is not to encourage,
I think I'm finally snappin, and soon will be permanently nappin,
Just dont ask me what happened, cause I won't be able to tell ya,
I dont feel anything, I cant remember either, you betcha,
Life is just sketchy, and right now everythin is messy,
I dream of good days to wake to, but the lord won't bless me,
Cant survive the streets either cause he lets the pigs arrest me,
Would he let that happen if I had been a better kid is a pretty good question,
So go ahead ask me why I'm the one with god is always messin,
And I'll tell you its cause I'm next to him... but I'm just simply guessin.....


----------



## DarknessVisible (Nov 6, 2011)

In the ash and dying embers
Lie photographs and old letters,
Enemies that wear masks like friends.
They knew of love softly spoken,
And laughter in the midst of pain,
And trust when it was still unbroken
But only ashes now remain.


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

I wrote this for a creative writing class three years ago, but I'd like to share it with you guys. It is intentionally repetitive.

"No Time For Me" written by myself

Sundays were always the same. Wake up, get ready, go to church, arrive back home, and do chores. Almost nothing out of the ordinary occurred. When something did occur, mum and pop would tell me to stop fooling around. I love my mum and pop, so I listened them no matter what.

Mondays were always unpredictable. Mum would wake me up at the crack of dawn, pop and I would jog a mile in the morning mist, then I would frantically rush for the school bus. I love my bus driver because she never forgets to ask how I am doing; she also has an amazing smile. Her figure would say that she isn't a day past seventeen, but shes actually twenty.

Tuesdays were always exciting. Band rehearsal, cross country practice, leadership team meetings, and my favorite one of all---Calculus class. I love math and I plan on becoming a high school mathematics teacher, someday.

Wednesdays were always busy. Take out the trash, clean my room, mow the lawn, and babysit. There's no time for me. Pop would close his shop late and mum would get out of work early to run countless errands. I love working because that prevents me from getting bored, though it does get a tad exhausting, after a while.

Thursdays were always different. Anxiety, loneliness, or stress would consume me. Regardless, major study time would still have to occur before tomorrow's quizzes. I love getting good grades, but as Stephen Covey would say, "To focus on technique is like cramming your way through school. You sometimes get by, perhaps even get good grades, but if you don't pay the price day in and day out, you'll never achieve true mastery of the subjects."

Fridays were always refreshing. No school tomorrow, movie night with my friends, and best of all, I got to see Amanda, the girl I really like. I love how she enjoys the things I enjoy: movies, music, and mathematics; Unfortunately Amanda attends a different high school, so I rarely get to see her.

Saturdays were always the  best. Running at dawn, when the tiny wet droplets slid off the leaves of the giant green trees and doing cannonballs into the lonely lake. I enjoy the lake's company. The lake enjoys my company. I tend to lose track of time as I float in this pool of divinity; my mind high above the thin delicate clouds, my body floating in the dark vacant space. I love moments like these because in the rest of this world, there is no time for me.


----------



## nataliej (Sep 23, 2013)

Poem I found myself relating to recently:

A Good Day by Kait Rokowski

Yesterday, I spent 60 dollars on groceries,
took the bus home,
carried both bags with two good arms back to my studio apartment
and cooked myself dinner.
You and I may have different definitions of a good day.
This week, I paid my rent and my credit card bill,
worked 60 hours between my two jobs,
only saw the sun on my cigarette breaks
and slept like a rock.
Flossed in the morning,
locked my door,
and remembered to buy eggs.
My mother is proud of me.
It is not the kind of pride she brags about at the golf course.
She doesn’t combat topics like, ”My daughter got into Yale” 
with, ”Oh yeah, my daughter remembered to buy eggs”
But she is proud.
See, she remembers what came before this.
The weeks where I forgot how to use my muscles,
how I would stay as silent as a thick fog for weeks.
She thought each phone call from an unknown number was the notice of my suicide.
These were the bad days.
My life was a gift that I wanted to return.
My head was a house of leaking faucets and burnt-out lightbulbs.
Depression, is a good lover.
So attentive; has this innate way of making everything about you.
And it is easy to forget that your bedroom is not the world,
That the dark shadows your pain casts is not mood-lighting.
It is easier to stay in this abusive relationship than fix the problems it has created.
Today, I slept in until 10,
cleaned every dish I own,
fought with the bank,
took care of paperwork.
You and I might have different definitions of adulthood.
I don’t work for salary, I didn’t graduate from college,
but I don’t speak for others anymore,
and I don’t regret anything I can’t genuinely apologize for.
And my mother is proud of me.
I burned down a house of depression,
I painted over murals of greyscale,
and it was hard to rewrite my life into one I wanted to live
But today, I want to live.
I didn’t salivate over sharp knives,
or envy the boy who tossed himself off the Brooklyn bridge.
I just cleaned my bathroom,
did the laundry,
called my brother.
Told him, “it was a good day."


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

*Shadows in the Water

*In unexperienced infancy
Many a sweet mistake doth lie:
Mistake though false, intending true;
A seeming somewhat more than view;
  That doth instruct the mind
  In things that lie behind,
And many secrets to us show
Which afterwards we come to know.

Thus did I by the water's brink
Another world beneath me think;
And while the lofty spacious skies
Reverséd there, abused mine eyes,
  I fancied other feet
  Came mine to touch or meet;
As by some puddle I did play
Another world within it lay.

Beneath the water people drowned,
Yet with another heaven crowned,
In spacious regions seemed to go
As freely moving to and fro:
  In bright and open space
  I saw their very face;
Eyes, hands and feet they had like mine;
Another sun did with them shine.

'Twas strange that people there should walk,
And yet I could not hear them talk:
That through a little watery *****,
Which one dry ox or horse might drink,
  We other worlds should see,
  Yet not admitted be;
And other confines there behold
Of light and darkness, heat and cold.

I called them oft, but called in vain;
No speeches we could entertain:
Yet did I there expect to find
Some other world, to please my mind.
  I plainly saw by these
  A new antipodes,
Whom, though they were so plainly seen,
A film kept off that stood between.

By walking men's reverséd feet
I chanced another world to meet;
Though it did not to view exceed
A phantom, 'tis a world indeed,
  Where skies beneath us shine,
  And earth by art divine
Another face presents below,
Where people's feet against ours go.

Within the regions of the air,
Compassed about with heavens fair,
Great tracts of land there may be found
Enriched with fields and fertile ground;
  Where many numerous hosts
  In those far distant coasts,
For other great and glorious ends
Inhabit, my yet unknown friends.

O ye that stand upon the brink,
Whom I so near me through the *****
With wonder see: what faces there,
Whose feet, whose bodies, do ye wear?
  I my companions see
  In you, another me.
They seeméd others, but are we;
Our second selves these shadows be.

There is a childish or even a juvenile quality to Thomas Traherne. He is a grown man who experiences the world like a child. Maybe he would always have remained childlike, or maybe the asceticism of his convictions deeply stunted him; I don't know. I don't even feel his believing eternal torture to be a rewarding prospect for the just in heaven influenced it, though that too seems out of sync with his childlike constitution. He is too wistful to appreciate torture, yet relishes it. It is very unsettling hearing a message of love for mankind and rapturous nature from the same man who embraces the thought of eternal torture. I can only imagine he must have really believed evil deserved punishment.

Children instinctively judge those who have a unhappy effect on them evil, so I suppose they are more enlightened than I am in some sense. Whatever caused his strange angelic fragility, it is also the beauty of his poems. The light repetitive ring sing song of his writing is so unlike the way adults see after a certain age.

Whichever of the moderators censored the word "c h i n k", it was very stupid of you. The word has other uses than discriminating against those from the Orient.

__________________


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

So badly I want to feel,
with a sully mind void of all that is real,
I try to move on, try to move too fast,
only to taste the ashes of my past. 

Chained to this seat to repeat my defeat,
I deny all that is true and untrue.
Pain, my truest friend, 
shall guide me to my righteous end.

Through the pathos of an aching heart,
I seek the light of a new start.
I want to believe there must be something more to this story,
through persistence, I shall find this elusive glory.


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

Vivid dreams, nightmares of the past,
They make me wonder how much time I have in my hourglass,
Sitting all alone, watching the hours pass,
I wonder if I'll make it, I wonder if I'll last,
So far the good things in this life haven't lasted,
And if there's a question with an answer I don't wanna ask it,
Way too anxious in my conscious and too afraid to know the truth,
It might put me in a casket...

:tiptoe


----------



## LydiaC (Jul 10, 2013)

So I write poems, there not that great but oh well. They're my only source of therapy. It's still a working progress. 

The lady of Vitrium 

Within my castle walls an aged lady resides
Where time grows bored with sorrows mark
She emerges from broken glass and cries
Then with one last scream she devours my heart
The lady of Vitrium


I know a lady, cracked and broken
They say her beauty captured stars
And her lips poured out words of wisdom
The lady trapped in this bell jar

Before a mirror she practices her crafts
Weaving her sins into canvas and skin
And on a bed of glass she screams and she laughs
Thy lady tears the blackened coal within

Her purity and care dost radiates
A stunning jewel scathing their eyes
But behind the black veil I will await
Because my lady is none but another lie


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

*A Character*

With a half-glance upon the sky
At night he said, "The wanderings 
Of this most intricate Universe
Teach me the nothingness of things.
Yet could not all creation pierce
Beyond the bottom of his eye.

He spake of beauty: that the dull
Saw no divinity in grass,
Life in dead stones, or spirit in air;
Then looking as 'twere in a glass,
He smooth'd his chin and sleek'd his hair,
And said the earth was beautiful.

He spake of virtue: not the gods
More purely, when they wish to charm
Pallas and Juno sitting by:
And with a sweeping of the arm,
And a lack-lustre dead-blue eye,
Devolved his rounded periods.

Most delicately hour by hour
He canvass's human mysteries,
And trod on silk, as if the winds
Blew his own praises in his eyes,
And stood aloof from other minds
In impotence of fancied power.

With lips depress'd as he were meek,
Himself unto himself he sold:
Upon himself himself did feed:
Quiet, dispassionate, and cold, 
And other than his form of creed,
With Chisell'd features clear and sleek.- Tennyson

*Come, Holy Spirit, Lord our God.*

Come, Holy Spirit, Lord our God,
And pour thy gifts of grace abroad;
Thy faithful people fill with blessing,
Love's fire their hearts possessing.
O Lord, thou by thy heavenly light
Dost gather and in faith unite
Through all the world a holy nation
To sing to thee with exultation,
Hallelujah! Hallelujah!

O holiest Light! O Rock adored!
Give us thy light, thy living word,
To God himself our spirits leading,
With him as children pleading.
From error, Lord, our souls defend,
That they on Christ alone attend;
In him with faith unfeigned abiding;
In him with all their might confiding.
Hallelujah! Hallelujah!

O holiest Fire! O source of rest!
Grant that with joy and hope possest,
And in thy service kept forever,
Naught us from thee may dissever.
Lord, may thy power prepare each heart;
To our weak nature strength impart,
Onward to press, our foes defying,
To thee, through living and through dying.
Hallelujah! Hallelujah!- Luther


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Light is sweet
and it pleases the eyes to see the sun
However many years a man may live
let him enjoy them all
But let him remember the days of darkness
for they will be many
Everything to come is meaningless
Be happy young man, while you are young
and let your heart give you joy in the
days of your youth
Follow the ways of your heart
and whatever your eyes see,
but know that for all these things
God will bring you to judgment.
So then, banish anxiety from your heart
and cast off the troubles of your body,
for youth and vigor are meaningless.

Remember your Creator in the days of your youth,
before the days of trouble come 
and the years approach when you will say,
"I find no pleasure in them"--
before the sun and the light
and the moon and the stars grow dark
and the clouds return after the rain
when the keepers of the house tremble,
and the strong men stoop,
when the grinders cease because they are few,
and those looking through the windows grow dim;

when the doors to the street are closed
and the sound of grinding fades;
when men rise up at the sound of birds
but all their songs grow faint;
when men are afraid of heights
and of dangers in the streets;
when the almond tree blossoms
and the grasshopper drags himself along
and desire no longer is stirred.

The man goes to his eternal home
and mourners go about the streets.
Remember him--before the silver cord is severed,
or the golden bowl is broken;
before the pitcher is shattered at the spring,
or the wheel broken at the well,
and the dust returns to the ground it came from,
and the spirit returns to God who gave it.

"Meaningless! Meaningless!" says the Teacher,
"Everything is meaningless!"

~Ecclesiastes


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Dream of the Rood ( cross ) 10th Century Poem*

This has always been one of my favorites since college.
Personally I consider it to be prose rather than a poem, 
but I am from the old school of thought regarding what is poetry.

It is a 10th century anonymous poem called Dream of the Rood and was preserved in a medieval Italian collection known as the Vercelli Books.

It is a poem of the cross that Jesus Christ was crucified on and has the cross speak of it's experiences.

I did a 3D picture based on this.
Perhaps I will upload it.

Chuck 

*Dream of the Rood*

*Translation by Richard Hamer (1970)*

1Hear while I tell about the best of dreams
Which came to me the middle of one night
While humankind were sleeping in their beds.
It was as though I saw a wondrous tree
5Towering in the sky suffused with light,
Brightest of beams; and all that beacon was
Covered with gold. The corners of the earth
Gleamed with fair jewels, just as there were five
Upon the cross-beam. Many bands of angels,
10Fair throughout all eternity, looked on.
No felon's gallows that, but holy spirits,
Mankind, and all this marvellous creation,
Gazed on the glorious tree of victory.
And I with sins was stained, wounded with guilt.
15I saw the tree of glory brightly shine
In gorgeous clothing, all bedecked with gold.
The Ruler's tree was worthily adorned
With gems; yet I could see beyond that gold
The ancient strife of wretched men, when first
20Upon its right side it began to bleed.
I was all moved with sorrows, and afraid
At the fair sight. I saw that lively beacon
Changing its clothes and hues; sometimes it was
Bedewed with blood and drenched with flowing gore,
25At other times it was bedecked with treasure.
So I lay watching there the Saviour's tree,
Grieving in spirit for a long, long while,
Until I heard it utter sounds, the best
Of woods began to speak these words to me:
30"It was long past - I still remember it -
That I was cut down at the copse's end,
Moved from my root. Strong enemies there took me,
Told me to hold aloft their criminals,
Made me a spectacle. Men carried me
35Upon their shoulders, set me on a hill,
A host of enemies there fastened me.
And then I saw the Lord of all mankind
Hasten with eager zeal that He might mount
Upon me. I durst not against God's word
40Bend down or break, when I saw tremble all
The surface of the earth. Although I might
Have struck down all the foes, yet stood I fast.
(OE 39) Then the young hero (who was God almighty)
Got ready, resolute and strong in heart.
45He climbed onto the lofty gallows-tree,
Bold in the sight of many watching men,
When He intended to redeem mankind.
I trembled as the warrior embraced me.
But still I dared not bend down to the earth,
50Fall to the ground. Upright I had to stand.
(OE 44) A rood I was raised up; and I held high 
The noble King, the Lord of heaven above.
I dared not stoop. They pierced me with dark nails;
The scars can still be clearly seen on me,
55The open wounds of malice. yet might I
Not harm them. They reviled us both together.
I was made wet all over with the blood
Which poured out from his side, after He had Sent forth His spirit. And I underwent
60Full many a dire experience on that hill.
I saw the God of hosts stretched grimly out.
Darkness covered the Ruler's corpse with clouds
His shining beauty; shadows passed across,
Black in the darkness. All creation wept,
65Bewailed the King's death; Christ was on the cross.
(OE 57) And yet I saw men coming from afar,
Hastening to the Prince. I watched it all.
With sorrows I was grievously oppressed,
Yet willingly I bent to those men's hands,
70Humbly. They took up there Almighty God,
And from the heavy torment lifted Him.
The soldiers left me standing drenched with moisture,
Wounded all over with the metal points.
They laid Him down limb-weary; then they stood
75Beside the corpse's head, there they beheld
The Lord of heaven, and He rested there
A while, tired after the great agony.
The men then made a sepulchre for Him
In sight of me. They carved it of bright stone,
80And set therein the Lord of victories.
Next, wretched in the eveningtide, they sang
A dirge for Him; and when they went away,
Weary from that great Prince, He stayed alone.
(OE 70) Yet we remained there weeping in our places
85A good long time after the warriors' voices
Had passed away from us. The corpse grew cold,
The fair abode of life. Then men began
To cut us down. That was a dreadful fate.
In a deep pit they buried us. But friends
90And servants of the Lord learnt where I was,
And decorated me with gold and silver.
(OE 7 Now you may understand, dear warrior,
That I have suffered deeds of wicked men
And grievous sorrows. Now the time has come
95That far and wide on earth men honour me,
And all this great and glorious creation,
And to this beacon offers prayers. On me
The Son of God once suffered; therefore now
I tower mighty underneath the heavens,
100And I may heal all those in awe of me.
Once I became the cruellest of tortures,
Most hateful to all nations, till the time
I opened the right way of life for men.
(OE 90) So then the prince of glory honoured me,
105And heaven's King exalted me above
All other trees, just as Almighty God
Raised up His mother Mary for all men
Above all other women in the world.
(OE 95) Now, my dear warrior, I order you
110That you reveal this vision to mankind,
Declare in words this is the tree of glory
On which Almighty God once suffered torments
For mankind's many sins, and for the deeds
Of Adam long ago. He tasted death
115Thereon; and yet the Lord arose again
By his great might to come to human aid.
He rose to heaven. And the Lord Himself,
Almighty God and all His angels with Him,
Will come onto this earth again to seek
120Mankind on Doomsday, when the final Judge
Will give His verdict upon every man,
What in this fleeting life he shall have earned.
(OE 110)Nor then may any man be without fear
About the words the Lord shall say to him.
125Before all He shall ask where that man is
Who for God's name would suffer bitter death
As formerly He did upon the cross.
Then they will be afraid, and few will know
What they may say to Christ. But there need none
130Be fearful if he bears upon his breast
The best of tokens. Through the cross each soul
Nay journey to the heavens from this earth,
Who with the Ruler thinks to go and dwell."
(OE 122)I prayed then to the cross with joyous heart
135And eagerness, where I was all alone,
Companionless; my spirit was inspired
With keenness for departure; and I spent
Much time in longing. Now my hope of life
Is that I may approach the tree of triumph
140Alone more often than all other men,
Honour it well; my wish for that is great
Within my heart, and my hope for support
Is turned towards the cross. I have on earth
Not many noble friends, but they have gone
145Hence from earth's joys and sought the King of glory.
With the High father now they live in heaven
And dwell in glory; and I wait each day
For when the cross of God, which here on earth
I formerly beheld, may fetch me from
150This transitory life and carry me
To where there is great bliss and joy in heaven,
Where the Lord's host is seated at the feast,
And it shall set me where I afterwards
may dwell in glory, live in lasting bliss
155Among the saints. May God be friend to me,
He who once suffered on the gallows tree
On earth here for men's sins. Us He redeemed
And granted us our life and heavenly home.
Hope was renewed with glory and with bliss
160 
For those who suffered burning fires in hell.
(OE 150)The Son was mighty on that expedition,
Successful and victorious; and when
The one Almighty Ruler brought with Him
A multitude of spirits to God's kingdom,
165To bliss among the angels and the souls
Of all who dwelt already in the heavens
In glory, then Almighty God had come,
The Ruler entered into His own land.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

simple, stream of consciousness kind of thing by me. 

an ache follows behind the scene
no, nobody knows it exists but me
traveling through a boundless universe
and back into this material shell
to see something I must have missed
displacing genuine affection
to conceal your childish intentions
seeking redemption from strangers
getting so jaded you forget to aim
time slows and echoes in refrains
that's why you look for weightless escapes
to sedate your impulse to fly across the avenue
and sleep in serene silent dreams of nothing
you do not have thoughts
therefore you are not
and by the time we meet again
i'll sound completely out of my head
when you're gone i'll be the only one left
and the emptiness of the world will ring in my ear until death
i don't blame you for ditching out, in truth it's what i expect
and i don't want my unresolvable problems to hold you hostage
please forgive my ever present apology and guilt ridden pathology
i know i must be foolish now admitting this so openly
leaving myself vulnerable to your open operation on my identity


----------



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

I miss my friends from the days of old
Well, one year by the calender as i am told
A group of friends unique in many ways
When i approached them i got many "hey"s
They kinda looked up to me, and i thought they were cool
Guess that's all you can ask while in high school
i want to talk to them now, but that can't be done
For i did not get their contact info before i had to run
I wish i had known them better, but i did not venture
There is much more about them left unknown, i can ensure
I may have liked them more than they liked me
But when we talked, they would not flee
I did not have many friends, so they meant the most
Now without them i feel like a lost ghost
It seems like things come together just before falling apart
As we forever parted, i was left with a broken heart


----------



## BarryLyndon (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh buffalo babe
the one who annointed herself to judgement
come here yes come
let me make a necklace of your gallstones
celebrate celebrate
" you can do better than that" 
you said from a two second glance of me
"sister get away from him. your drunk."
"you can do better than that"
Hours earlier I scrubbed scrubbed scrubbed
so that my shoes would be white
Impress her. My cleanliness
But it was me who only saw them
as i hung my head in shame
I felt so alone. Always and typical
Alone under a lonely sky
but dear buffalo babe
did u know I ask for miracles to 
things that are 
light years away
and when they receive them they will 
still see something from me
Industrial strength lense will see the birth 
of me
see through time and see that I was born
in those two seconds of loneliness
my beautiful supernova
the eyes of god 
the eyes of you
oh buffalo babe you put it in motion
this hunkered steel burnin now like
100 locomotives
but you can do better than that
you can do better than that


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

Paint me red, let me go uncharted
Dash my inner fears and hold my hand
Stretch across the compass of dawn
Breathe slowly, trap all grace

Slice through my thoughts and cut me in half
Over and over again
Until my skin runs red and flutters around me
Hear me whisper as I stand alone shrouded in this pale red
As my hopes and fantasies are crushed beneath my feet
Over and over again

As this citadel burns to the ground 
The bright orange flames breakthrough the sky
I lay here pacified in ruin, leaving the red to flush from under my feet
Surrounding every corner and every dream in utter despair


----------



## error404 (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm sure most people have heard this by now, due to the whole "Perks" getting famous with all the hipsters, but regardless, I've always loved this piece:

*Absolutely Nothing* (by Osoanan Nimuss)

Once on a yellow piece of paper with green lines
he wrote a poemhttp://www.poemhunter.com/poem/absolutely-nothing-2/#
And he called it 'Chops'
because that was the name of his dog
And that's what it was all about
And his teacher gave him an A
and a gold star
And his mother hung it on the kitchen door
and read it to his aunts
That was the year Father Tracy
took all the kids to the zoo
And he let them sing on the bus
And his little sister was born
with tiny toenails and no hair
And his mother and father kissed a lot
And the girl around the corner sent him a 
Valentine signed with a row of X's
and he had to ask his father what the X's meant
And his father always tucked him in bed at night 
And was always there to do it.

Once on a piece of white paper with blue lines
he wrote a poem
And he called it 'Autumn'
because that was the name of the season
And that's what it was all about
And his teacher gave him an A
and asked him to write more clearly
And his mother never hung it on the kitchen door
because of its new paint
And the kids told him
that Father Tracy smoked cigars
And left butts on the pews
And sometimes they would burn holes
That was the year his sister got glasses
with thick lenses and black frames
And the girl around the corner laughed
when he asked her to go see Santa Claus
And the kids told him why
his mother and father kissed a lot
And his father never tucked him in bed at night
And his father got mad
when he cried for him to do it.

Once on a paper torn from his notebook
he wrote a poem
And he called it 'Innocence: A Question'
because that was the question about his girl
And that's what it was all about
And his professor gave him an A
and a strange steady look
And his mother never hung it on the kitchen door
because he never showed her
That was the year Father Tracy died
And he forgot how the end
of the Apostle's Creed went
And he caught his sister
making out on the back porch
And his mother and father never kissed
or even talked
And the girl around the corner
wore too much makeup
That made him cough when he kissed her
but he kissed her anyway
because that was the thing to do
And at 3am he tucked himself into bed
his father snoring soundly.

That's why on the back of a brown paper bag
he tried another poem
And he called it 'Absolutely Nothing' 
Because that's what it was really all about
And he gave himself an A
and a slash on each damned wrist
And he hung it on the bathroom door
because this time he didn't think
he could reach the kitchen.


----------



## ImmortalArtistry (Feb 26, 2013)

I took a pic of my eye the other day and this is how I felt when I looked at it.

Eye want fame, Eye want fortune, Eye want attention, Eye want chaos, Eye want anarchy, Eye want darkness, Eye want you to feel pain Eye want animus will..

I want longevity, I want a career, I want peace, I want hope, I want love, I want color, I want you to keep strong, I want a future ruled by we, I want change, I demand Respect !!!

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

*Fire and Ice*

_Some say the world will end in fire,
Some say in ice.
From what I've tasted of desire
I hold with those who favor fire.
But if it had to perish twice,
I think I know enough of hate
To say that for destruction ice
Is also great
And would suffice. 
_


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Where we work—
It's like a city.
Where we go
Is always pretty.
Jobs we did
Were always nifty!
So, you went—
You left this city;
You left Earth,
Still lookin pretty.


----------



## Ayvee (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi...I'm a singer/songwriter/writer/poet... Here are some that I've written.

*Bleed Into the Ink*

Just when you think your purpose is clear
Just when you're sure God is near
Your voice gets hoarse so you can't sing
And your fingers bleed into the ink
You drop the pen, as if it's on fire
Hear shouting and screeching tires
Dark passes underfoot and is gone again
Life couldn't give you one day to pretend
There is a place in the world for you
No, it all must come abruptly unglued

Beyond the blue the sky is constantly dark
Reflections tempt and mislead the heart
Silence helps you lift another brick
Reminding you fate is twisted and sick
Your hand can no longer hold a pen
And the keyboard breaks; echoes your end
When you start to see light and glory in dancing fire
You trip and fall over a live wire
Just when your steps become light
You sink into sand too strong to fight

Your voice becomes hoarse so you can't sing
And your fingers bleed into the ink

*The Disease*
The disease known as writing continues to infect me
Spreading into every part of my essence
As I grasp for what remains of my quickly fading luminescence
While my mind is infested with poetry

Most symptoms are hard to find
Black clothes and distant eyes
Walking into walls with unfocused thoughts, as though blind
Hazy days filled with weary sighs

I've come to think fingers are troubling extremities
They pull triggers, wield knives, and hold pens
I could do without suck dark intent
Without them we would not have such catastrophes

Deaf and blind to the world around us
Lost in fantasies, we leave life to rust
Let's just hope it's not contagious
A virulent hole of suffering like an explosion of dust

The disease known as writing spreads within me
Infecting every part of my presence
As I miss my once radiant luminescence
My mind is infested with malicious poetry

*The Shadows*

I go through life hardly living at all
Distant and withdrawn
As if in a coma but able to walk
Never knowing when I will fall

My green eyes reside in another place
In another time
Under a different sky
Lives that go a different pace

Darkness has a way of keeping up with me
And sometimes I fall back into its claws
Unable to avoid the glint of its eyes and gnashing jaws
My whole existence wasted on searching for a remedy

Silence has no cure
Darkness can never be pure

I go through life like it's a living hell
Terrified and anxious
In a place so senseless
The world's so big, but it feels like a cell

I observe rain pounding on windows
Relentless, persistent
Ominous, and omnipresent
Shadows--dark wings of a crow

Others make it sound so easy
Get up one day
Decide to change, they say
Why can't I follow this reasoning?

Those healed have secrets they'll never tell
Leaving me to rot in this cell
They can be the hunters and I'll be the kill
I'll be the one who tried to fly, but fell

Silence has no cure
Darkness can never be pure

I sit against these cement walls
Are they closing in
Or am I losing it?
I can't ignore it when shadows call

A creature of mist
Hidden behind
A distressed mind
I tried to resist, but the shadows

The shadows insist

The shadows seep through my veins
A poison I can't escape
Venom is my fate
The shadows creep and taint
I tried to resist
but the shadows

the shadows the shadows
shadows

the shadows insist

*Deep Red*
I am standing here alone
All around, it's cold
Time collapses on itself
There is only an icy hell

There is no one else around here
To ease my troubled mind
I try to pick up the pieces without fear
Bleed on shards of isolation inside

Voices convincing me to quit
I can feel the darkness creeping in
Tainting all the lit that doesn't fit
Replaced by silence and darkness to pay for my sins

I am standing here in isolation
While demons watch in fascination
Condescending hatred of emotions
At war with my inner abomination

No more tears remain to torture me
Just indifference to distort destiny
Blood running through channels of snow
Nothing can stop such relentless flow

I am not alone
I have the voices in my head
The demons on my shoulders
And all this blood, deep red

*After The Fire's Out*

Even after the fire's out, I can still see the smoke
Even after the rain stops, I can still feel it in the air
The times in the past the aftermath can invoke
Is a trap, a fatal snare

Even after I escape, I don't know where to go
Even after you leave, I can still see your eyes
Burned into my memory where darkness flows
Keeping me chained to the ground so I can never rise

Even after I let it go, I can still remember
Even after the shouting stops, I can still feel the echoes
The fire is out, but there are still the embers
While they die and fade my fear grows

Even after the war ends I still hear the gunshots
Even after the bombs go off, I'm still counting down
I reconsider the importance of my thoughts
And try to shut out every terrifying sound

Even after the fire's out, wisps of smoke remain
Even after the rain stops, I feel the mist
Even after I escape I still feel the pain
Even after you leave, still your eyes insist
Even after the war ends the gunshots still ring out
Even after the bombs go off, still I can't live without
My memories, my darkness, are they all I am?
All these things come back to be lived again

*The Chaos*
I'm just trying to shut out the chaos
I'm just lying so the shadows don't break us
I've been dying since the day I was born
Stop denying that I'm torn

Innocence is a fragile thing
Gliding through the sky with tattered wings
I know I'll never get it back
I know I won't ever fix the cracks

Darkness is a powerful thing
Tears well in my eyes when I sing
I can only hope to outrun it someday
Losing control, losing my way

I'm just trying to fight off the demons
Searching for the right reasons
I'm just aiming for light in the distance
Surrounded by the dark of night's resistance

Fire is a devouring force
Taking down forests as it runs its course
Burning all in its path
As it flickers with intense wrath

I'm just trying to shut out the chaos
I'm just lying so the shadows don't break us
While you're waiting for the shadows to break us
Why do you want the shadows to break us?

For our lives to be filled with unrelenting chaos

The freezing wind is trying to shake us
And burning fire is trying to make us
Nothing but a pile of ashes to be
Blown by the wind into the sea


----------



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

I feel old
I feel cold
I am now growing mold


----------



## olesilentone (Jan 22, 2011)

a work in progress from a downer day --

Too weak
even to will
through the soft days,
or to get off a bed
and in the air
of others.

Determined
to slumber
until the spring,
then the summer,
the fall,
and the winter.

To never 
look at any map
or any birds
out on the wires.

If God was
given a better grip
and not
such slender fingers,
then perhaps
it wouldn't be
such
as this.


And we labor?
For what?

Who determined
that I
was for this life?

Genetics and whims
of others previous,
not caring
about the roll
of things that escape
as they have
since that grip
let all loose
to spilling.

Heartless
and hopeless,
feigning delight
at the sounds
of other creatures
who just are.

Somehow,
and some way,
one is supposed
to get through it,
but for reasons not known,
and give pretty fictions
to the 
snow flake's journey
while at once
it is melted 
into the dirt
and trample.

And if all is good
in the spots
of our sight,
but not in the seen,
a wager 
is placed for
heroes of all kinds
to end the
general unsettling,
and give us back
the courage to look.

Soon enough,
grant these heroes
their garlands
and ,
soon enough,
they make us
without,
and though now with no 
place for our slumber
we are comrades
with all except us.

Once aloof,
but now enlightened.


----------



## mattiemoocow (Feb 9, 2013)

i dont know wtf this is i wrote it enjoy i guessss?

i would love nothing more than to be
an artsy girl 
in a quaint flat
somewhere very far from here
with my hair in a colorful bun
paintbrushes protruding every which way 
like needles from a pinion

i will prance around in nothing but
a lover’s sweater
with no one to shame me for

tracing their skin with tender lines
like the spine of a book read many times
with musty pages capable of crumbling
beneath my careful fingertips

and i will be
someone worth loving
someday
i’ll stop seeing the world
in bitter shades of gray 
and i will probably always be
someone too distrusting
a reject toy, threadbare and torn
my edges prone to fray

a wandering misfit girl
but i’ll be missed when i’m away


----------



## mattiemoocow (Feb 9, 2013)

lonerz said:


> the disordered frazzle of your life can be summed up in a 7 or 70 page math formula
> we are complex interactions
> forces and probabilities gazing inward
> thinking we are more than spiders
> ...


i like it


----------



## mattiemoocow (Feb 9, 2013)

laura024 said:


> A feral heart caged
> Pounding with a monstrous urgency
> Yet so fragile
> A broken breath could halt it
> ...


love this <3


----------



## ManicXenophobe (Nov 8, 2013)

_This is something i wrote from a personal experience.
_

*Depression Reaction*

'Stop feeling' they said

As if.
As if life worked on dials and stopwatches.
Tick tock, turn it on, the laws of physics.
Cogs and gears, dynamics and statics
Behold that miracle of modern science
The automaton.

As if life was a recipe.
Omit the pepper, add the salt
Bake 20 minutes. Broil just as long.
A bit of hypocrisy, a dash of gall
Add opprobrium to taste.
Ding! Dinner is done.

As if we are machines. 
Flip a switch, and you break. 
A loose screw, a broken nut,
Turn it off. Wrench and hammer
And you are better

'Your pretending' they said

As if.
Not everyone is an actor.
Makeup and garish masks
Crocodiles tears and painted smiles
Not for me.
I wore my heart as a patch.
The red juice dribbled down my sleeve.
And oozed black as you squeezed.
Tighter 
and Tighter
and Tighter


----------



## MIMIINZANE (Jan 12, 2014)

*since you can't really see me or stare me down *

If i could argue a loving course
pulse through time,learn the ways to make you mine
will i understand?
just how do leaves fall
splintered and gray endless days 
underneath tomorrow,lies yesterday
high and blazed 
vibrant honeyed shades 
yet everything is gray

the lingering card of death
to be strong,to be weak
to be polar opposites,yet youthful
adversity created by prejudice 
at the core do you not long to be free?
to be seen
to be heard,alongside these words

Lets play with harbored beats
exchange the names,the pain and press repeat
collect your battered souls 
to grow and embrace butterflies
I pulse through time
to learn the ways to make you mine 
complete


----------



## LDS (Apr 18, 2012)

I saw a couple Tennyson fans on the first few pages. I LOVE that era of poetry. Tennyson is becoming one of my favorites. There's a beautiful cover of it by Loreena McKennitt. It's missing a few stanzas, but I love it:


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

"Our Flower" written by Me

After we cut the sun from the sky,
the moon pushed us into the ocean.
Swimming towards the stars,
is all I've done throughout the night.
It's difficult without the lighthouse,
but it's impossible without the beating heart
that the sun gave to the flower, our flower,
its life.


----------



## HollaFlower (Jan 24, 2014)

Something cute from 4 years ago:

A warmth awakens from a deep blue sea
displacing the water and shaping the breeze
my thoughts transcend above and beyond
my lungs compress to the impact of song

when your focus directs, a silence imbues
my chest fills up, with a lack of you
and the feelings created are internally debated
when emotion springs color, a passion is weighted

my stomach indulges in feather proportions
and my actions resolve with weathers contortion
just exhale a sound to calm me down
your presence abiding; is love renown

now all that's left is this scripture of deity
my trust for you takes-way from anxiety

I'll see you soon, when you least expect it
when I confessed to you, I thoroughly meant it


"walk with me forever girl, this gift of heart will never be sold
our love is the rarest of alchemy, and our chemistry is worth more than gold"


----------



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

seeing parts of a cider tree
in the distance ahead of me
taking time in the sun
to give rise to a little one
thoughts of the days when filled with smog
it turned the trees into logs
brought down by the sword
of their children, with no remorse
the clouds have parted
in light and dim
though seemingly outsmarted
create for others, a fate such grim
be close to the night
closer to the stars
empty your napsack
somewhere near mars
things of this place
long forgotten
now we sit, and will never darken


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Okay, these are actually lyrics in progress to my new song, but w/e.

once upon a time there was a small girl by the name of pete
she was a very fragile girl, by nature,
as she was born in the wrong body
one could go far to say she was born on the wrong planet, too
she never saw a glimpse of that planet, though
because pete never stepped outside

but one day i heard a knock upon my doorframe
i rushed to the peephole but it wasn't anyone i'd seen before
i locked every lock and i shuttered the blinds
and i ran to hold my back against the door
but you slipped in through the cracks
and it muttered "don't be afraid"

we were meant for this
but don't forget to kiss me on the way out utter bliss
so i can reminisce in some future moment
thinking of you
when you're not here
hope you love me
don't forget me
don't forget me
don't forget me
don't forget me

pete closed the door behind her on the way out
and as she was trouncing down the steps, the shadow stopped and turned to look at her
but pete was too busy gazing in wonder at the flickering stars above to notice
the stranger could have sworn he saw a twinkle descend into her eye
a single tear splashed against the pavement


----------



## OwlGirl (Jun 28, 2013)

HollaFlower said:


> Something cute from 4 years ago:
> 
> A warmth awakens from a deep blue sea
> displacing the water and shaping the breeze
> ...


Dear God, this is beautiful.


----------



## HollaFlower (Jan 24, 2014)

OwlGirl said:


> Dear God, this is beautiful.


Lol thanks yo~

Here's another one

Dry Land

You and I, we're both the same
looking through water, a clear perception
Life and love, we know it's name
ocean's waves and where they're kept in

Awakened by depth, a product of two
the past concedes this gift to you
the innocent nature and suppressed abature
clouds that contour an illustrious blue

Speak no sound, just thoughts alone
a mind so ominous matters most
nothing of others may conflict in stone
intelligent airs will wisp new ghosts

Forfeit your presence from everything new
observe the fate of the human hand
this external shade, defines only few
bring judgement to those-

in search for

Dry Land


----------



## HollaFlower (Jan 24, 2014)

TorLin said:


> I always liked this poem;
> 
> THE TYGER (from Songs Of Experience)
> By William Blake
> ...


The Mentalist. Always liked that show. ;P


----------



## One Man Band (Jan 7, 2014)

The phone is ringing, and I cannot linger
So look out butt, here comes my finger

And then, my friend
You die

-Butt-Head


----------



## HollaFlower (Jan 24, 2014)

bump for poetry love

I like reading you submissions keep em coming

-overandout-


----------



## JeruHendrix (Feb 28, 2014)

poppin da rich man's aspirin.
but **** swattin' at deez bats, man.
I aint' hunter s. thompsann,

my approach is modern
shootin' at drones and martians
with shotguns and thompsons
in the snow, impalas glissadin' like toboggans.
shielded like a condom,
when squadrons are followin,
tailin' me like marlin on a dolphin'. 
weavin and bobbin' 
cream in the coffee, 
filling my body with toxins.
smokin' on cartons.
the pharma corps farmin'.

the poppy seed blossoms but the intoxication was rotten.

lucifer and medusa shootin' thru ya medulla

oblangata.
it's demonic stigmata.
persona non grata
realignin' mah chakra.

the road to nirvana.
smokin the ganja.
sippin gold schlagger

caffeine in da java.
pcp water, LSD blotter.
da thief in da parka,

scarin' ya 
with titanium paraphenalia 
sheathed in regalia

scalin' the subterranean.
cuz I'm seein' dem aliens.
not sure dat they australlian,
they ain't even mammalian!
look like they out to endanger man. 
til I figured out I'd been makin' 'em in 'em in my cranium!

****ed up my circadian, taperin'
it's laborin' tryna to see a sane day again.
psychotics breakin' in.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

HollaFlower said:


> Something cute from 4 years ago:
> 
> A warmth awakens from a deep blue sea
> displacing the water and shaping the breeze
> ...


Really like that.

I wrote this, spontaneously, a very simplistic little poem:

life is a pain but there is a lot to gain,
walk the road or tow the load
either way the earth keeps spinning

childhood has ended, to our demise
adulthood has begun, to our whines
either way the earth keeps spinning

we carry a broken smile, thats an act
we concile our crying, thats a fact
either way the earth keeps spinning

everything dies, theres no denying
everybody lives, constantly sighing
either way the earth keeps spinning


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

I had a bad day yesterday so I decided to write this. I'm not sure if this is considered a poem, but I'll just post it and see what happens. I'm sorry if it sucks. I don't think I'm the best at poetry or whatever this is called.

Social Butterfly

Oh social butterfly
Wouldn't I like to be you
You brighten up the world 
And I fill it with gloom

It's not like I don't try
I try to spread my wings
But I can't, I won't fly
Tell me how you do it, oh social butterfly

It probably comes natural to you
You just came out of your cocoon 
And just went on being you
Yet I'm still trapped
Trapped in the same place I've been for years
And I can't find a way out
Help me, please help me, oh social butterfly

Help me to become who I am
Show me who I really am 
Show me the way, the path 
Show me the things I have to be do 
To be just like you


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

I also wrote this when my depression was full-force. I have become better with my depression so I don't necessarily feel this way right now, but I guess this is always how I feel in the back of my mind. 

The Hurt Inside

I guess it's true
What they said about you
You tried to deny it 
But now there's no use

They said you were a mistake
Had no use in this world 
You believed every word they said
Yet you couldn't help but think maybe they were wrong 
Maybe you did have something to offer
But those thoughts are now long gone

Another person has left you
Said you caused them harm
Said you made them feel horrible
But that was never your intention
Or was it? You don't know

Maybe you are a monster
Who just causes damage 
Or maybe you're just someone possessed by all the demons in your past 
Someone whose drowning and looking for a way back
A day back when you were considered normal and not in need of help 
But you can't ever remember a day like this
A day where you weren't filled with hopelessness.... Depression

You're a lost cause
You might never find a cure 
You're just an awful human being 
Whose hurting on the inside
And can't find a way to find your worth
Oh that's because you don't have any worth 
You're worthless
You're you 
And that's all you'll ever be


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

random bits and pieces:

Deep amidst the soil and rock,
roots they twist and fight,
but from that chaos a stem that dared;
to dream of sunlight

---

Dusk paints the sky,
as shine turns to shade,
and as the flowers slip away,
the sun begins to fade.

Awash in blue and silver,
the night flower grows awake,
unfurls to meet the stars that night,
and the promise it did make


----------



## JeruHendrix (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm out of touch with reality
estranged from my family
try to listen to the chattering
but dat **** don't matter to me.
I'm off in another galaxy
obstructin' my gravity
fantasy of assault and battery
slashin' cavities
in they mammaeries.
calamity clammorin'
sittin' on a canopy
on a sandy beach
indulgin' in vanities.
I see it vividly,
lanquidity.
back to reality,
they ain't mad at me,
but they pity me.
don't know I'm penning these
soliloquys 
with cold blooded killa ease.
lizardly
committin these
ninja sprees in the windy breeze.
slinging things
written 16s since age 16.
goin' billy the kid, again.
style baroque.
wish I was a rogue in an invisible cloak.
my scope a thousand yard gaze goin' through ya throat.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

not poetry. lyrics to a song i recorded.

laid in bed til 5pm
awoken by the sound of shutting doors
and muffled cheery grins behind the glass, i snore
it was sort of terrifying to open eyes to blackness
oh i cannot dismiss the creeping loneliness

little did you know i keep an extra water bottle in my bag at all times 
so i can pay you back 
maybe that's the reason you never want to see me
i mean i don't understand people we get so mad over 

little things annoy me, like long lines and homework
cause i never do my homework
cause i fall asleep in lectures
cause the teachers are boring
cause they never talk about important things

like how to fit in
and how to talk to people
when they ask how are you, must i answer honestly?
like how to wake up with an alarm
and buy groceries
is this apple bruised? is it okay to eat?

where did all the people learn these things?
i must be defective
or else life is selective
teach me how to be not bored
and trust stranger's motives like they won't try to strangle me
and to not hate myself

i returned home 
or at least that's what they call it
the place that you cry and sleep and dream
though i do not dream, at least i don't remember
the last one i had, i dreamed i was dying

everyone surrounded me
with knives and guns and sharp tongues
saying i was dumb and wrong and worthless 

and don't doubt one second 
i believed it all
and so i took the fall that i deserved

there's got to be more to this 
i feel so ****ing empty
is there something fundamental i am missing
cus it seems everyone else is content to be themselves
were they born to be loved, or is it something they have earned?

why i am like this?
why am i here? 
why do i wake up, some inane hope i cling to?
i try to slow down
i try to speed up
but i can't find the pace
so i retrace the space


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Night falls with thoughts of being lost
Frozen state waiting to defrost
Reassuring that he's not imperiled
Go to sleep, it's a damn cold world
While in the midst, he reminisced 
Couldn't resist, on why he still exist
Nothing was the same yet every day it is
Accepting that lifes a *****, and that's the gist

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Sunrise brightens world to see 
Sunset lets loose my banshee 
Dusk fade and quiet its plea 
Dawn reveals her truth to me
Something I never forsee
Considered a fallacy
Considered incapability
For it isn't intimacy 
But agape, seemed so crazy 
The unconditionally
Free me of melancholy
Dreary, gloomy, dismally
Appreciate equally 
Treat equal, sustainably
Sustain appreciably 
A word so foreign to me
Spelt simply l o v e


----------



## Slaeth (Jan 30, 2014)

My eyes are wide open, as my mouth is sewn shut
I sit in silence, always watching
But never talking

Gazing, waiting, hoping, wanting, pleading
But never needing
Always desiring,
But never acquiring. 

(Not sure what this qualifies as, but I felt like sharing it )


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

Slaeth said:


> My eyes are wide open, as my mouth is sewn shut
> I sit in silence, always watching
> But never talking
> 
> ...


I liked it. I think I can relate...sorta.

There's something there.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

in the dead of the night
hands reach for the metal
and you groove to the moon
groove to moon
your body cannot feel
cus your body is so numb
wrapped in your coccoon
wrapped in your coccoon

time is just a wasted blur
sorry for the wait sir
here's all your money back
now spend it on a sunny track

mornings i wish i could fly
but mornings wish i would die
frantic like a housefly
insignificant to your eye

i'll keep my guard for you my dear
but don't expect me not to cry
feast upon the flesh of fear
buzzing in your ear


----------



## imm0rtAl (Nov 9, 2013)

Stuck inside a glass of sorrow
so hollow, so sallow
fighting the demons I have
behind a shadow I pack
I put the clown's act
You are the one who I love,
you are my bonded soul,
i can't just turn back,
reverse all we had,
it's been a change for me,
burning the darkest bits
i have now realized
this black disguise!

so what if he's better than me?
is it he all you see?
don't try to deny
what you are inside.
Once you spoke to me
how you hate this life
for its simpicity
and now you try to blend
inside this heard of sheep
bleating with the crowd,
is that you true intent?


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Hey, don't look now kid.
Creepy man in a window.
Taking your photo.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Sickly, peeling bark
Slumped over in the courtyard,
Crooked and decayed.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

my train is leavin and i got to go
never would've thought such a fearsome blow
would leave me crippled, but now you know
why the wounds resurge from long ago
the blood is new
the stains are old
never would've thought this would grow so old
maybe it's everything
they once foretold
i have uneasy feelings
it can't be controlled

said we wouldn't make it
while now i'm not sure
we've washed up on some distant shore
where you want to hurt yourself
and i ask what for
but i never get answers
but i swore

i'll never let you fall
to the floor
unless i get to be the one
to heal all you saw
and maybe we could rewind 
back to before
but we're trapped in the present
nothing left anymore


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

yesterday i was eating dinner and i forgot to chew and swallow
it was very strange very strange
the persistence of memory in an individual who does not even know their own birthday without a calendar marking out the day by date day by date day by date

i cannot even begin to answer can you please repeat the question professor i was not listening i was lost in dreams in which i knew everything and i realized there is no reality and i was crying

it's a very unsettling thought when you think about it so don't think about it and you should be just fine with apathy among the drugs and drinks and drudgery you stuff your mind and body with 
day on end day on end day on end day on end


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Clock strikes 12.
Everybody's going somewhere
But I'm in reverse again

And the heart goes first
And I'm just skin and bones
Gather up your flesh and go


----------



## jjoann (Mar 9, 2014)

I wrote this a while back... It's called *Your Little Nest.*

_I had to put you out of my sight
so I shrunk you half feet tall
Then I stuffed you into a little box
and stopped thinking about you at all

Today I locked and hid that box
and made it your little nest
I'm still not sure why I did that...
but I can take a good guess

When I keep you locked in the box
I choose to die a little less
Pretty please don't run away from it
It will ony create a mess

I won't give away your space in me
but I'm saying you're just a guest
The lonely yet familiar echo
now hardly beating on my chest

It wasn't all only on you
so I'll finally give it a rest
Next time I promise I will have
a complete bulletproof vest_


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Born with hands and feet
But forced to crawl on knee
Spine gnarled and twisted
While my brothers stand tall

Crystal eyes
Salty tears sting lips
The taste of sorrow on my tongue
As the hourglass tips

Run to the woods
Live amidst the trees
Less and less human
Clambering on my knees

Child amongst pups
Nestled with the wolves
Eyes shocked blood red
The sounding of hooves

Rip and tear burning flesh
Teeth dig into skin
Lather up the soul
Melt away the sin

Boots scatter dust
Through the forest sky blue
Memories flood my mind
Pour out on the ground anew

Once a human child
A lifetime ago
Thoughts slip away
Of what a girl used to know


----------



## Caramelito (Apr 6, 2014)

Wish we could stop for a moment and start reading all the good poetry here...


----------



## oood (Nov 1, 2012)

This Be The Verse is a modern day classic!

Emily Dickinson 'I have been hungry all the years':

I have been hungry all the years -
My noon had come, to dine-
I, trembling, drew the table near
And touched the curious wine.

...

I did not know the ample bread
'Twas so unlike the crumb
The birds and I had often shared 
In Nature's dining room.
...
Nor was I hungry, so I found 
That hunger was a way
Of persons outside windows
That entering takes away.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Playing head games with my own mind
We can search but never find that to
Go forward now you can't resent
Think about the signals sent
Please let this go away
Save it for
Another day


----------



## JeruHendrix (Feb 28, 2014)

So overzealous.
Psychedelic poetics flow better than diuretics.

The devillish heretic embezllin' angelic relics.
Extorting da clerics to shake down the cherubs.

Shootin' the sherriff, and lootin' ya carriage.
A bandit in the west, then colludin' paris.

I'm on a quest to acquiesce that I'm a pest.
and yes, brotha, I'm a secret kept best in ya plexus.

Energetic in the cess pit, decrepit at the nexus.
Saw the face of god and the jetted out the exit.

Wish life was more majestic, but I'll be insane til I'm deaded.
Mind so hectic, I wish I was cyberkinetic.

Phillip J. Fry cryin' in the cryogenic,
but I'll be free in a hot new york minute.

The rhyme war degenerate leavin' ya *****es timid.
Spillin' acrylics, causin' da eye sore epidemics.

All ya aesthetics left wetted by a schizophrenic.
The voices told me to mold golden rivulets into ingots, so I did it.

Skip the ride and skalp the ticket.
Employ the crickets... I think I hit my limit.

Nah, feel it. I'm a gymnast, doin' mental fitness.
Calesthenics...

Acrobatic assassasin.
Doin' backflips and snatchin' cabbage.

Absolutely had it with my mack-ship.
I'm sick of chasing rabbits. Runnin' outta carrots.

Fallin' down the portal with da vorpal, now I'm mad hatted.
So blast it!


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)

Work the magic
ply the mojo
let the rhythm take over

It _wants_ to flow
get out of the way
and enjoy

You gotta work it up
get it boiling
then aim true
& let her rip

It comes from a deeper place
past thinking
subtle & spontaneous
powerful beyond puny words
(there are clues _everywhere_)

Get out of your own way
to work real miracles
(aren't you tired of small games?)
inspiration is full like an ocean
stay open to it all
everything sings its own song

There are layers on layers here
stories under stories
an ever shifting kaleidoscope
so don't miss the cracks in the floor
it's winking at you, wink back!

Surface knows no depth
but there are worlds down here
outta sight outta mind
invisible symmetry, mystery mosaic
don't just watch the shadows on the cave wall!

The other road leads in
an endless spiral
how to disappear completely
and never be found
hide 'n go seek for keeps
fun & games never really end
even when it hurts so bad

You got friends everywhere
paranoia is a dumb game!
the softer voices point home
call a truce & disarm today
you're already known all over

There is a way out of this maze
the map is you
hurt clogs it up
turns you inside out
but you've got nothing to prove
we all lose the tune
nightmares are scary
waking up is just a deep breath away
come and feel the beat again


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)

*i know you can see me
cause i can see you
who will make the first move?
And do you like what you see?

The only way the gaze of my pupils
stop burning is when you let go
and start being who you were meant to be
otherwise cameras will line every street corner
accusatory stares & suspicious words
will fill the air, fear will stay the theme song
would the real big brother lease stand up?

Bodies tense, nerves frayed
can't you see what you do?
The flow shatters any wall you throw up
agony is ecstasy with its make-up off
no one likes wearing hand-me-downs

Why do you hide under masks?
you think you're ugly 
but its pretending that's hideous

The eye on the capstone
was never meant for surveillance
Sauron wasn't supposed to see
Hal-9000 was an experiment gone wrong
down is the new up and sky's the limit
would the real big brother please stand up?

This movie is sooo cliched
you've seen it a 1000 times!
The bad guys were the good guys
and then you woke up
look inside and see me for what i am
the only one being a critic is you
...do you like what you see?

Would the real big brother please stand **up?







*_
















_


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)

_A bloodshot eye
streaked camera lens
the bloated orb of the sun above

three layers line up
a moment of harmony
in the sea of noise

lines erased
the watcher & the watched
one mind forever_


----------



## youngdoom (May 13, 2014)

never been so depress
my eyes are red
put a pistol to my head
let's get this cursed addressed

like a man 
hold my own
can’t wait till I am dead and gone
that’s my curse's theme song 

for my tombstone
to my life wander why
I still don’t die 
It’s like I’m the zombie type

Living the walking dead life
my room my cage my cell
youngdoom's my grave
Is my living hell and it's an epic fail


----------



## youngdoom (May 13, 2014)

I’m DONE
Can’t even get a response 
from anyone
on any www. Com

It hurts. My brain 
filled with painful words
Which makes it worse
I got so much dirt

I can put evil roots
Within the earth
And grow a pair of birdies
Big "F U" to the universe

Promise I’d never 
join the darkside
But then I collapsed fell off track and nobody helped
When I was masked as the dark knight


Ok I done... I had to vent ><


----------



## burningsunrise (May 19, 2014)

I'm awful at poetry though I'd like to get better. Felt like sharing.

cool and clear river
pricked by splinter of snow
thaws and flows again


----------



## burningsunrise (May 19, 2014)

Also, I love everyone's poems in here.


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

*Passing Time *

Your skin like dawn
Mine like musk

One paints the beginning
of a certain end.

The other, the end of a
sure beginning.

- _Maya Angelou_


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

MESSIAH.

Ye Nymphs of Solyma! begin the song: 
To heav’nly themes sublimer strains belong. 
The mossy fountains, and the sylvan shades, 
The dreams of Pindus and th’ Aonian maids, 
Delight no more — O thou my voice inspire 
Who touch’d Isaiah’s hallow’d lips with fire! 
Rapt into future times, the bard begun: 
A Virgin shall conceive, a Virgin bear a Son: 
From Jesse’s root behold a Branch arise, 
Whose sacred flower with fragrance fills the skies: 
Th’ Ethereal Spirit o’er its leaves shall move, 
And on its top descends the mystic Dove. 
Ye Heav’ns! from high the dewy nectar pour, 
And in soft silence shed the kindly show’r! 
The sick and weak the healing plant shall aid, 
From storms a shelter, and from heat a shade. 
All crimes shall cease, and ancient fraud shall fail;



Returning Justice lift aloft her scale; 
Peace o’er the world her olive wand extend, 
And white-robed Innocence from heav’n descend. 
Swift fly the years, and rise the expected morn! 
Oh spring to light, auspicious Babe! be born. 
See, Nature hastes her earliest wreaths to bring, 
With all the incense of the breathing spring: 
See lofty Lebanon his head advance, 
See nodding forests on the mountains dance: 
See spicy clouds from lowly Sharon rise, 
And Carmel’s flow’ry top perfumes the skies! 
Hark! a glad voice the lonely desert cheers; 
Prepare the way! a God, a God appears! 
A God, a God! the vocal hills reply; 
The rocks proclaim th’ approaching Deity. 
Lo, earth receives Him from the bending skies! 
Sink down, ye mountains; and, ye Valleys, rise; 
With heads declined, ye Cedars, homage pay; 
Be smooth, ye Rocks; ye rapid Floods, give way! 
The Saviour comes! by ancient bards foretold! 
Hear Him, ye Deaf; and, all ye Blind, behold! 
He from thick films shall purge the visual ray, 
And on the sightless eye-ball pour the day: 
’Tis He th’ obstructed paths of sound shall clear, 
And bid new music charm th’ unfolding ear: 
The dumb shall sing, the lame his crutch forego, 
And leap exulting like the bounding roe. 
No sigh, no murmur the wide world shall hear; 
From ev’ry face He wipes off ev’ry tear. 
In adamantine chains shall Death be bound, 
And Hell’s grim tyrant feel th’ eternal wound. 
As the good shepherd tends his fleecy care, 
Seeks freshest pasture and the purest air, 
Explores the lost, the wand’ring sheep directs, 
By day o’ersees them, and by night protects; 
The tender lambs he raises in his arms, 
Feeds from his hands, and in his bosom warms: 
Thus shall mankind His guardian care engage, 
The promised Father of the future age. 
No more shall nation against nation rise, 
Nor ardent warriors meet with hateful eyes, 
Nor fields with gleaming steel be cover’d o’er, 
The brazen trumpets kindle rage no more; 
But useless lances into scythes shall bend, 
And the broad falchion in a ploughshare end. 
Then palaces shall rise; the joyful son 
Shall finish what his short-lived sire begun; 
Their vines a shadow to their race shall yield, 
And the same hand that sow’d shall reap the field. 
The swain in barren deserts with surprise 
See lilies spring, and sudden verdure rise; 
And starts, amidst the thirsty wilds to hear 
New falls of water murm’ring in his ear. 
On rifted rocks, the dragon’s late abodes, 
The green reed trembles, and the bulrush nods. 
Waste sandy valleys, once perplex’d with thorn, 
The spiry fir and shapely box adorn; 
To leafless shrubs the flow’ring palms succeed, 
And od’rous myrtle to the noisome weed. 
The lambs with wolves shall graze the verdant mead, 
And boys in flow’ry bands the tiger lead; 
The steer and lion at one crib shall meet, 
And harmless serpents lick the pilgrim’s feet; 
The smiling infant in his hand shall take 
The crested basilisk and speckled snake, 
Pleased, the green lustre of the scales survey, 
And with their forky tongues shall innocently play.



Rise, crown’d with light, imperial Salem, rise! 
Exalt thy tow’ry head, and lift thine eyes! 
See, a long race thy spacious courts adorn; 
See future sons, and daughters yet unborn, 
In crowding ranks on every side arise, 
Demanding life, impatient for the skies! 
See barb’rous nations at thy gates attend, 
Walk in thy light, and in thy temple bend; 
See thy bright altars throng’d with prostrate kings, 
And heap’d with products of Sabæan springs! 
For thee Idume’s spicy forests blow, 
And seeds of gold in Ophir’s mountains glow. 
See Heav’n its sparkling portals wide display, 
And break upon thee in a flood of day! 
No more the rising sun shall gild the morn, 
Nor ev’ning Cynthia fill her silver horn; 
But lost, dissolved in thy superior rays, 
One tide of glory, one unclouded blaze 
O’erflow thy courts: the Light himself shall shine 
Reveal’d, and God’s eternal day be thine! 
The seas shall waste, the skies in smoke decay, 
Rocks fall to dust, and mountains melt away; 
But fix’d His word, His saving power remains; 
Thy realm for ever lasts, thy own MESSIAH reigns!

by Alexander Pope


----------



## Junimoon11 (Mar 17, 2014)

Something I just wrote today. 

Fruit juice:

I feel I'm drowning in my thoughts
My tears swell up my lungs
As though my speech is full of knots
My voice now speaks in tounges

I feel as though I'm chopped in half 
My organs spilling loose
My feelings trapped as your laugh
Fills the room with fruit juice


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

*Get back to writing, you Jack Butts!*

_
Let's bring back the ghosts of the past
trying to make do of life without an hour glass
wish all they ever had was a microphone singed deep in the earth's
surface, never leave a soul without a purpose,
attach us to the mouth we've the advantage,
your heart's ticking panic, but what's on the other side we've not even fingers or feet to manage.
The havoc of surgery reoccurs - every burden twisted in our locks death angels picking, never certain.
You see a pond in our heart, but it's infectious,
turned our mind a demon, every tear we leave allowing them to rest in.
Must I kill my children? Shall I count them as my blessing?

It's this struggle why we fell to the earth. Why be judged
by creation? We're creation itself. Why be snubbed by a making?
We're making ourselves. And we can shape it our belt,
just trying to look decent my suitor in hell.
Pour us a licking of worshiping, we'll hand it right back,
spike a little spice, now we can all dance along.
Make the last day memorable, our one wish is to see our sin flap that groove-thing open in a thong.

One little memory, help us carve it on our cemetery.
Our one little memory. Then at least one will remember me.
Now let us ascend.
Looking up to my downfall. With my one little memory. I'll hold it eternally, internally as my friend.
My one little memory.
_


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

your voice cut out on the phone
the silence made me feel so alone
and for months you didn't call me back
until you rang and said that you'd packed


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

i'm going insane in here, in here
fall, the little flower, decay-
-you choke, between my frigid fingers; you lie


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

i didn't know you were allergic to gluten
i had to find it out...on the internet.
i didn't even know you worked 9 to 5...
guess that's why you never talk to me during those times.
i had to find everything out secondhand -
you seem to know a thousand faces you never mentioned before.
not one. not once.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Eliminated.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

None of the stuff I write rhymes, per se. It just ends up as an abstract expression of thought.

Glass flowers grow in all different varieties.
The tan landscape fades.
Earth melts into abstract paints.
Folding into itself like cosmic waves.
Rippling emotions aggetate the sea.

Growing, shattering, folding. Melting trees, the root collapses.

The sky sees with lost eyes.

Brown hills jutting, rolling, colliding, exploding.

Yet the axis refuses to spin.


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)

The Clown set the imprisoned kids free 
like a Cheshire cat his checkerboard smile
demolished the bone walls of their skull prison
in dissonant sonic blasts 
jangled notes of the piper's song 
rising their pale bodies 
scarred by 10,000 cuts 
distant eyes deprived of spark

They shambled out like old arthritic men
reluctantly taking his proffered paw
and slowly entering the harsh light of day
which burned their bruised skin
and made them cry rivers of blood and pus

Then they renounced 
their given names and chose anew
clutching each other like hungry ghosts
desperate for ontological reassurance
unsupplied by jaded jackboot adults
(_am i real now_)

"SuffeR tHe childREn"
laughed the trickster
gathering the self loathing brood
into his crusty clown arms
for one last _squeeze_​


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

eyes locked in a gaze
a brief walk in the man's shoes
then she looked away


stiffly, silently, he sits
uncomfortably, she shifts
does he even lift?


stuttering through words
what couldn't, isn't, shouldn't
what is, what was, whatever


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

Real Estate - Brautigan 

I have emotions
that are like newspapers that
read themselves. 

I go for days at a time
trapped in the want ads. 

I feel as if I am an ad
for the sale of a haunted house: 

18 rooms
$37,000
I’m yours
ghosts and all.


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

and this one hits me like no other, its by Anzaldua:

To live in the Borderlands means you
are neither hispana india negra espanola
ni gabacha, eres mestiza, mulata, half-breed
caught in the crossfire between camps
while carrying all five races on your back
not knowing which side to turn to, run from;

To live in the Borderlands means knowing 
that the india in you, betrayed for 500 years,
is no longer speaking to you,
that mexicanas call you rajetas,
that denying the Anglo inside you
is as bad as having denied the Indian or Black;

Cuando vives en la frontera
people walk through you, the wind steals your voice,
you're a burra, buey, scapegoat,
forerunner of a new race,
half and half - both woman and man, neither - 
a new gender;

To live in the Borderlands means to
put chile in the borscht,
eat whole wheat tortillas,
speak tex-mex with a brooklyn accent;
be stopped by la migra at the border checkpoints;

Living in the Borderlands means you fight hard to
resist the gold elixir beckoning from the bottle,
the pull of the gun barrel,
the rope crushing the hollow of your throat;

In the Borderlands
you are the battleground
where enemies are kin to each other;
you are at home, a stranger,
the border disputes have been settled
the volley of shots have shattered the truce
you are wounded, lost in action
dead, fighting back;

To live in the Borderlands means
the mill with the razor white teeth wants to shred off
your olive-red skin, crush out the kernel, your heart
pound you pinch you roll you out
smelling like white bread but dead;

*To survive the Borderlands
you must live sin fronteras
be a crossroads.*


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

waerdd said:


> eyes locked in a gaze
> a brief walk in the man's shoes
> then she looked away
> 
> ...


haha cool


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks  glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

I wrote this when I was 18, as depression hit me badly over a weekend and I spent all my time in my bedroom listening to Nirvana's 'Heart Shaped Box', Coldplay's 'Talk', and Greenday's 'Jesus of Suburbia' on repeat. It's about my parents, about my past, and about a girl I liked at the time who didn't want to know me.

_Leave me blinded,
Leave me spent,
Leave me bruised and always bent.
Is this the way you want it to be?
Is this the magic up your sleeve?

Run from the lies,
Run from war,
Screams of terror; 'Please, no more!'
This isn't forever over and done,
This little life has just begun.

Goodnight romance,
Goodnight you,
Needing love the way you do.
Catch me quick, I'm falling fast,
Falling back through from the past.

Give me a reason to know your name,
Give me a reason to take this pain.

Lost the bottle,
Lost the glass,
Lost the point to kick your a.ss.

Gained a lover,
Gained a friend,
Gained the info, you pretend.

I loved you once,
I loved you twice,
I loved you coz it felt so nice.

Use me,
Trick me,
Make me cry,
Make me wonder,
Question, 'why?'

Nights when surrender seems the way;
Surrender to who?
You're my maker,
You make me ache.
I'm tired and I need a break.

Little lady love me now,
Like the way I showed you how.
_

I wrote this one last year during another depressive attack one evening, and I felt so low. I wrote it in about 10 minutes while crying. It's got a line from the previous one because it just fit. It's about my relationship with my parents, specifically my mum, and also my relationship with depression and SA, trying to relay what I feel and go through to my parents.

_I'd love to introduce you to the person stuck inside this shell. Now, how would you show or describe a living hell?

Endless nights of being petrified, of the nightmares that I never understood; no-one saw me crying, tortured over the demons of my childhood.

They brought me down with their snide little digs, drove me insane as they spun their pathetic lies, and I'd still be sat there with tears in my eyes.

When you'd tell me you loved me, when you'd take me by the hand, I was waiting for the next time you'd throw me aside and give another demand.
~
The way we live feels like a test, but with no guarantee of answers once we sort out this mess, because the years spent questioning left me knowing even less.

And again I'm of a different hue, a shade of purple, a shade of blue. You never did apologise; it was like you never knew.

Maybe if I was perfect, been exactly what you'd planned, that I wasn't such a fck-up, so easy to misunderstand,

You'd know me, like me, you'd be my best friend. We'd have the life that's real, one I wouldn't need to pretend,

That instead of being the one I hate, the one I distrust, the one I fear, you'd be the one I'd run to, the one who felt like home and who I'd want near.
~
From womb to the world, I was your everything, your creation yet to hold. Whoever I was going to be, you let fate unfold.

But the clock has always ticked too slowly or tocked too fast. It feels like I'm falling back through from the past,

And what I mean by that is, by the end of this line, I don't know if I've run out of&#8230;
_

Neither are very good, but they mean a lot to me.


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)

*Mammon extorts 
your whiplash firstborn 
with gilded promises 
of soft touch revival
/we're only in it for the money\
$$$ intergenerational debt with interest
(now with monthly installments or 
first choice of 
starving brown orphans)
Austerity addled slaves 
invoking penance for original $in
in free market fundy churches
singing scorched Earth hymns
to greenback gods
while masonic priests 
serve steaming sermons 
financial voodoo most high

Bootstrap succor
to lag behinds and lollygaggers
barcode them and peddle
their flesh at a premium
(the market will decide) 
all rights reserved
amen

Prostituting preschoolers 
on pain of foreclosure
dotted line leviathan 
sucking sexy sinews dry:
perverse practicality for
progressive primates in 
post modern put-on

The blood liturgy goes on
*


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)

Demented [email protected] sons
strung out on pharma chill
true blue believers
like creeping clowns 
in the storm drain 
(((halo red glow)))
retard representatives 
of the hamstrung hordes
junior division

Junky juveniles trapped
in acid burn brains
banned from soft touch 
by free market 
fundamentalist$ 
(now on broadband)
<<<YE SHALL HAVE 
NO OTHER GODS 
BEFORE ME>>> 
Family sized strangers 
with masks askew 
towing the company line 
enforced on pain of 
sleepless nights
and skipping record skulls 
wounds that ooze recriminations
(assorted Forget-Me-Not's are 
legion under this circus tent)

Soft sheep scapegoats 
will cuddle your crosses 
for free [[for a fee]]
lambs to the slaughter 
porcelain altar
yearning base unscrewed
+/every me & every you\-


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)

Come on, more gut spilling 
poems people!

+ Brave New World:
static dreams and
nocturnal emissions coming 
though loud 'n clear Klaatu
loud and clear 
like the neon counsel 
of a million cathode tubes
preaching the good word 
to a billion slave receptacles
stuffed men of the wi-fi gen
dregs left in the wake 
of post everything: 
[email protected] children
and pharma zombies
hollow men 
weaned on Fitch and Abercrombie
a generation unearthed 
for one last shopping spree
in the $pirit of a degraded era
he becomes she and she becomes he +


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

All the lonely people
Riding the flattened sphere
In my dying dream dimension

Where do they all belong?
Living just to die
Then live again

And why did I feel so good?
And were they happy too?


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Ugly igloo far from itself
Barren winters embalm its soul
Wherever did its builder go
Footprints fade as time expands

Eskimo! Eskimo! Hear my name!
I welcome you to my humble abode
Long has the ice lay waste to my lands
Echo! Echo! The last flake falls.


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

dang i'm a poet? on the internet?

and im drankin cuz i'm depressed?

and i chose to use inconsistent punctuation and point out the artifice of the text as an artistic choice after deciding to create a poem about poems on the internet

damn im deep;


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)

nice lol

No more than two weeks
into his sentence, nothing but
linoleum floors & grizzled pediatric
screws he discovers it
a brown portrait drying
on a second floor stall door
A pungent work of a mad Picasso
a second floor artiste 
who with no ink or paint
to complete his daring vision
did what geniuses do
changed the parameters
broke the rules 
re-inventing outsider art
as we know it
"Oh yeah.... doc?" 
Called the janitor as I debarked
"One of your crazies smeared 
sh*t all over the door here"​


----------



## Glowsphere (Dec 20, 2014)

We are weaving illusions with our words
Threads of thought, silver bright
Entwine our fingers like a vein
Of ore, glowing beneath the deep dark earth

Step with me into the ether
Leave the confining disc,
The sun's severe, burning eye
Come, into the embracing mists

The fuse is not extinguished yet,
No more waiting, love,'
No more waiting...


----------



## akari (Dec 6, 2014)

The cold masks hidden hope...

Gray sky above
Frost below
Drops on the branches crystalized

Secretly
Beneath the earth
A seed of light lays buried

Spring will show me
Light's beginning
Patiently I'll stay

Silent snowflakes
From the sky
Melts quickly upon my hand


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

This poem (if you can even call it a poem) is bad but I'll post it anyway cuz why not? It basically describes how I feel when my depression gets real bad:

Early in the morning and I still haven't slept 
That feeling of emptiness has come back again
I thought this was over, I thought this was done
This party keeps on going but I am not having fun

Those pills they've stopped working
Those words they've lost meaning
Bless the company for smirking
They must not know they're at the last screening

To those who believe in me, I have something to confess
You are putting your faith in a complete mess
I know you think I am capable of many things
However trust me when I say I am a wreck who will bring you down with me

I once thought I was the example of it getting better
Those thoughts are now waning as my eyes, they grow wetter

My mind is confused
My heart is consumed
These thoughts are growing in intensity as my feelings increase in sensitivity 

I know there are people who care 
It is truly unfair 
They believe in a failure that is going nowhere

I am losing it 
I am going down 
A reason I admit 
Is the only way I will not drown


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

Wrote this on a comedown while I was on a train journey.

Bad thoughts at the bottom of the pool,
The rhythm of the beat an industrial tool,
It drips in drabs to a quick flow,
My senses emit an unearthly glow,
Demons breathe and angels fall,
Molten wings above them all,
A man’s cry and a woman’s defiance,
A boys lie and a girls silence,
Quiet as my body convulses,
Loud is the muscle that pulses.

Quick are the thoughts to damn me,
I draw my weapon yet they unhand me,
Flesh is torn and scars are worn,
My defence forced to adjourn,
The wounds are deep please leave me be,
I shout for help yet none can see
My body slowly cut to ribbons,
I can’t change the past decisions,
On my knees no mercy shown,
They hack and slash at love once sewn.


Mouth filled with the taste of salt,
I’m drowning here, mine own fault,
Lungs fill as my life drains,
Soon there will be no pains,
But a hand appears I reach to grasp,
Around it’s fingers I gladly clasp
With strength I’ve never felt before,
Fom the depths now I see the shore
And the sky as blue as it can be,
As the rains of life pour down on me.


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)

Traces of green text
were shown on the underpass
as the cannibals preached free love
picking meat from each other's teeth
you held my hand as we crossed


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

sriracha in my eyes
heat lingers beneath the water
an image seared
cold streaming flesh


silence fills the void
can you feel it sing?
a pin dropping to the ground
is but a violent interruption


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

Wrote this while masturbating.

XD just joking, I don't think it's too good but meh. I'll post it anyway. What do you think it means?

We're far too astray 
Once our core has lamented

Trepidations a powerful emotion
That slowly atrophies 
Any sense of ambition 
Within the encephalon 

What once was a kindred
Has now become sundered
Society has demolished salutations 

Our distance will be
The end of us all
Unless we unify

When revulsion begins to cultivate 
The inner composure starts to enervate

We need to annul the skirmish 
Before it liquidates us all

Unless we grow from bigotry
It will obliterate serenity 

We need to put our affiliations aside
And confide with one another's aid

Self deception is an imperceptive murderer

You refuse to see the desolation 
You cause on your own strains
You're petrified of metamorphosis 
Cuz once it starts you begin to deteriorate 

Above the surface, prepossessing smile
But beneath the mask, disturbingly vile

You try to lacerate our tongues 
But not because we're fallacious
But because you fear validity 

You try to imbue your pernicious credence upon us all

Distance will be the end
Of homosapians
The end of specimens 
The end
The end
The end of humans

Why is it so hard to see
That if we continue with our demented ways
Nothing will ever change
Everything will go to sh*t.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

vanilla90 said:


> Wrote this on a comedown while I was on a train journey.
> 
> Bad thoughts at the bottom of the pool,
> The rhythm of the beat an industrial tool,
> ...


Dude. I honestly think that was a brilliant poem.


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

GGTFM said:


> Dude. I honestly think that was a brilliant poem.


Thanks man! Was a pretty personal poem


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)

Digging those wank lyrics :idea


----------



## sociallydiseased (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm posting from a journal that I'm trying to keep:

There's something in the way you said my name
And how you used to stare into my eyes.
I can't stop thinking about that night
And all those things we never really did.

Where could we have ended up if we had only started to try?
Our long talks in the night are all that kept me going.
Now I'm gone and without you so how can I be okay
When I can never have the chance to see your face?

The world takes joy in destroying everything I love
And ending every chance I could've had with you
I ache to just hold your face in my hands again
But I don't think I'll ever be able to do that again.


----------



## Dragonskull (Jan 10, 2015)

This is something I wrote back in September. I have a journal of about 50 poems since I started writing in September.

Are We All Alone?

Do we come to life alone
Or surrounded by loved ones?
The only person responsible for
Your life is you, so yes
We are born all alone.
No one to guide us.
Life is like a stream.
We are in a kayak floating.
Alone we drift down the waters.
Catastrophe strikes us like a flood.
Noah can’t save you from death.
This is your new reality.
Someone can save your life
From the the fast flowing waters.
The one person you allow to*
Be there for you in life.
We are alone through life
Until you accept yourself.
Once you do this simple act,
You can gain a person.
Someone who is always there.
This person is special*
As they are like you.
Both souls alone until*
They accept each other.
Once accepted, they become entwined
Claiming the other. A new
Soul is crafted from union.
A soul with the best of*
Each parent soul but a*
Whole new set of faults.
The cycle repeats itself
Like a perpetually turning gear.
Can anyone stop the turning
Of the gear and change the world.


----------



## Hilla (Jul 18, 2013)

Heard this poem in class today. Someone in my building has a dog who barks all day when he's left alone. That's probably why I like this one.

Another Reason Why I Don't Keep A Gun In The House

The neighbors' dog will not stop barking. 
He is barking the same high, rhythmic bark 
that he barks every time they leave the house. 
They must switch him on on their way out. 

The neighbors' dog will not stop barking. 
I close all the windows in the house 
and put on a Beethoven symphony full blast 
but I can still hear him muffled under the music, 
barking, barking, barking, 

and now I can see him sitting in the orchestra, 
his head raised confidently as if Beethoven 
had included a part for barking dog. 

When the record finally ends he is still barking, 
sitting there in the oboe section barking, 
his eyes fixed on the conductor who is 
entreating him with his baton 

while the other musicians listen in respectful 
silence to the famous barking dog solo, 
that endless coda that first established 
Beethoven as an innovative genius.

Billy Collins


----------



## jhwelch (Jan 14, 2014)

*Sylvia Plath - Two Campers In Cloud Country* *(Rock Lake, Canada)* In this country there is neither measure nor balance To redress the dominance of rocks and woods, 
The passage, say, of these man-shaming clouds. No gesture of yours or mine could catch their attention, No word make them carry water or fire the kindling Like local trolls in the spell of a superior being. Well, one wearies of the Public Gardens: one wants a vacation Where trees and clouds and animals pay no notice; Away from the labeled elms, the tame tea-roses. It took three days driving north to find a cloud The polite skies over Boston couldn't possibly accommodate. Here on the last frontier of the big, brash spirit The horizons are too far off to be chummy as uncles; The colors assert themselves with a sort of vengeance. Each day concludes in a huge splurge of vermilions And night arrives in one gigantic step. It is comfortable, for a change, to mean so little. These rocks offer no purchase to herbage or people: They are conceiving a dynasty of perfect cold. In a month we'll wonder what plates and forks are for. I lean to you, numb as a fossil. Tell me I'm here. The Pilgrims and Indians might never have happened. Planets pulse in the lake like bright amoebas; The pines blot our voices up in their lightest sighs. Around our tent the old simplicities sough Sleepily as Lethe, trying to get in. We'll wake blank-brained as water in the dawn.
One of my favourite Sylvia poems. Such beautiful imagery!


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

hi sorry i wrote this 3 years ago and read it for a class and now ive recorded it on the internet so u can relive this experience with me. again im sorry that this happened but ive moved on so maybe u should to

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1KJZ7EOTxp0


----------



## forever_dreamer (Jul 8, 2008)

Loving these poems! I posted one on poetry.com
Here's the link: http://www.poetry.com/poems/1437654-The-Queen-of-Your-Own-Universe


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

flarf said:


> hi sorry i wrote this 3 years ago and read it for a class and now ive recorded it on the internet so u can relive this experience with me. again im sorry that this happened but ive moved on so maybe u should to
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1KJZ7EOTxp0


this was great, dude. i will not move on


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Roch said:


> I've been bingeing on Margaret Atwood for the past month, so many lovely works, so hard to pick just one. I might have to post another soon.
> 
> Against Still Life ~
> 
> ...


God, yes. This is one of my favourite poems. I love it infinitely more than I can say. Oh, I guess that says it. Here is another beautiful one:

_Variation On The Word Sleep​_I would like to watch you sleeping,
which may not happen.
I would like to watch you,
sleeping. I would like to sleep
with you, to enter
your sleep as its smooth dark wave
slides over my head

and walk with you through that lucent
wavering forest of bluegreen leaves
with its watery sun & three moons
towards the cave where you must descend,
towards your worst fear

I would like to give you the silver
branch, the small white flower, the one
word that will protect you
from the grief at the center
of your dream, from the grief
at the center I would like to follow
you up the long stairway
again & become
the boat that would row you back
carefully, a flame
in two cupped hands
to where your body lies
beside me, and as you enter
it as easily as breathing in

I would like to be the air
that inhabits you for a moment
only. I would like to be that unnoticed
& that necessary.​
Ah ****, god damn. I can't read more than two of her poems at a time or I lose my mind.

I love Margaret Atwood so, so (so) much.

****, oh my God. I think I might be in love.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I almost forgot about Langston Hughes' birthday :no

What happens to a dream deferred?

Does it dry up 
like a raisin in the sun? 
Or fester like a sore- 
And then run? 
Does it stink like rotten meat? 
Or crust and sugar over- 
like a syrupy sweet?

Maybe it just sags 
like a heavy load.

_Or does it explode?_


----------



## Hilla (Jul 18, 2013)

Elizabeth Bishop - One Art

The art of losing isn't hard to master;
so many things seem filled with the intent
to be lost that their loss is no disaster.

Lose something every day. Accept the fluster
of lost door keys, the hour badly spent.
The art of losing isn't hard to master.

Then practice losing farther, losing faster:
places, and names, and where it was you meant
to travel. None of these will bring disaster.

I lost my mother's watch. And look! my last, or
next-to-last, of three loved houses went.
The art of losing isn't hard to master.

I lost two cities, lovely ones. And, vaster,
some realms I owned, two rivers, a continent.
I miss them, but it wasn't a disaster.

-Even losing you (the joking voice, a gesture
I love) I shan't have lied. It's evident
the art of losing's not too hard to master
though it may look like (_Write_ it!) like disaster.


----------



## TYDANTA (Feb 4, 2015)

*The darkened heavens*

I wrote this , just trying to express how I felt. Not sure it made sense , but gave a odd sense of comfort.

I'm walking down a dark road , I'm seeing nothing but black,
Nothing but blue sky's , blood shot eyes , collapsed veins ,
Burnt nasal cavities , and an angel playing a violin.

I'm talking to the walls , trying to get my validation , but hearing nothing ,
But you're a loser , unintelligent , good for nothing , unoriginal human ,
Yet I see a angel playing the drums.

I'm listening to the music , and if I could give it a name , it would be,

The saddest music to my life.

If the demon plays with the angel

Then who am I to judge


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

The best poem, from the world-renowned poet, Sad Vlad. Read and let your world be rocked.

*Yo, yo, yo, yo...
Let's go with the flow,
It's been a while ago
That I haven't seen you, bro!

Let the sulking go,
I've been aching so
Thinking of xxx, yo!
I need my daily dose, aww...

I hope you are fine
Hangging on the line.
Let the pain be mine
You look so divine,

When you put on a smile.
This is my little rhyme.
May your day be bright
While giving this poem a sight.
*

Now bow in front of my greatness!
Ok, it may need a few corrections, here and there, in its vital points!
Any suggestions to improve this masterpiece will be appreciated. I may mention you as co-author when I'll officially publish it.


----------



## ShowMeNoMercy (Feb 16, 2015)

There is a loneliness in this world so great
that you can see it in the slow movement of
the hands of a clock

people so tired
mutilated
either by love or no love.

people just are not good to each other
one on one.

the rich are not good to the rich
the poor are not good to the poor.

we are afraid.

our educational system tells us
that we can all be
big-*** winners

it hasn't told us
about the gutters
or the suicides.

or the terror of one person
aching in one place
alone

untouched
unspoken to

watering a plant.
- Charles Bukowski


“to love life, to love it even
when you have no stomach for it
and everything you've held dear
crumbles like burnt paper in your hands,
your throat filled with the silt of it.
When grief sits with you, its tropical heat
thickening the air, heavy as water
more fit for gills than lungs;
when grief weights you like your own flesh
only more of it, an obesity of grief,
you think, How can a body withstand this?
Then you hold life like a face
between your palms, a plain face,
no charming smile, no violet eyes,
and you say, yes, I will take you
I will love you, again.” 
― Ellen Bass


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

I 'eat my waffles without butter
Got to make that money
make that cash

I eat my waffles without butter
love Mariah Carey and Lindsey Lohan

I eat my waffle's without others
need no butter
our love's like a gutter

I eat my waffles without butter
you can try to kill me, but at-least I didnot stutter
I eat my waffles without butter
put the knife down, don't cause that clutter

we eat our waffles withou't butter
we don't need to lie, I love your mother... 
Happy Valentines!


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

i just want luv said:


> I 'eat my waffles without butter
> Got to make that money
> make that cash
> 
> ...


Interesting... is this an original work?


----------



## Rachelchloe (May 31, 2012)

Okay hello everyone... I used to write a lot of poetry when I was younger, it was fueled by my depression. I still wrote to calm myself down but it was more of a journal entry. I was at work today and I just had this come to me. It's short, and I don't know if it's any good, so please don't hate..

_He said, "I love the way you smile when you're sitting all alone
I wonder where your mind takes you and the secrets it might hold."
She watched him for a moment, then smiled once again
She knew her mind was going to the hell that laid within._

I hope it's not too bad...


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Corporal Clegg said:


> Interesting... is this an original work?


Indeed'. I spent half of my life dedicating this' to my future lover and not my present.


----------



## Pessoa (Jan 31, 2015)

Darkness - Byron
I had a dream, which was not all a dream. 
The bright sun was extinguish'd, and the stars 
Did wander darkling in the eternal space, 
Rayless, and pathless, and the icy earth 
Swung blind and blackening in the moonless air; 
Morn came and went—and came, and brought no day, 
And men forgot their passions in the dread 
Of this their desolation; and all hearts 
Were chill'd into a selfish prayer for light: 
And they did live by watchfires—and the thrones, 
The palaces of crowned kings—the huts, 
The habitations of all things which dwell, 
Were burnt for beacons; cities were consum'd, 
And men were gather'd round their blazing homes 
To look once more into each other's face; 
Happy were those who dwelt within the eye 
Of the volcanos, and their mountain-torch: 
A fearful hope was all the world contain'd; 
Forests were set on fire—but hour by hour 
They fell and faded—and the crackling trunks 
Extinguish'd with a crash—and all was black. 
The brows of men by the despairing light 
Wore an unearthly aspect, as by fits 
The flashes fell upon them; some lay down 
And hid their eyes and wept; and some did rest 
Their chins upon their clenched hands, and smil'd; 
And others hurried to and fro, and fed 
Their funeral piles with fuel, and look'd up 
With mad disquietude on the dull sky, 
The pall of a past world; and then again 
With curses cast them down upon the dust, 
And gnash'd their teeth and howl'd: the wild birds shriek'd 
And, terrified, did flutter on the ground, 
And flap their useless wings; the wildest brutes 
Came tame and tremulous; and vipers crawl'd 
And twin'd themselves among the multitude, 
Hissing, but stingless—they were slain for food. 
And War, which for a moment was no more, 
Did glut himself again: a meal was bought 
With blood, and each sate sullenly apart 
Gorging himself in gloom: no love was left; 
All earth was but one thought—and that was death 
Immediate and inglorious; and the pang 
Of famine fed upon all entrails—men 
Died, and their bones were tombless as their flesh; 
The meagre by the meagre were devour'd, 
Even dogs assail'd their masters, all save one, 
And he was faithful to a corse, and kept 
The birds and beasts and famish'd men at bay, 
Till hunger clung them, or the dropping dead 
Lur'd their lank jaws; himself sought out no food, 
But with a piteous and perpetual moan, 
And a quick desolate cry, licking the hand 
Which answer'd not with a caress—he died. 
The crowd was famish'd by degrees; but two 
Of an enormous city did survive, 
And they were enemies: they met beside 
The dying embers of an altar-place 
Where had been heap'd a mass of holy things 
For an unholy usage; they rak'd up, 
And shivering scrap'd with their cold skeleton hands 
The feeble ashes, and their feeble breath 
Blew for a little life, and made a flame 
Which was a mockery; then they lifted up 
Their eyes as it grew lighter, and beheld 
Each other's aspects—saw, and shriek'd, and died— 
Even of their mutual hideousness they died, 
Unknowing who he was upon whose brow 
Famine had written Fiend. The world was void, 
The populous and the powerful was a lump, 
Seasonless, herbless, treeless, manless, lifeless— 
A lump of death—a chaos of hard clay. 
The rivers, lakes and ocean all stood still, 
And nothing stirr'd within their silent depths; 
Ships sailorless lay rotting on the sea, 
And their masts fell down piecemeal: as they dropp'd 
They slept on the abyss without a surge— 
The waves were dead; the tides were in their grave, 
The moon, their mistress, had expir'd before; 
The winds were wither'd in the stagnant air, 
And the clouds perish'd; Darkness had no need 
Of aid from them—She was the Universe.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Not a fan of the beat poets, but that wasn't bad. Dunno how much I would like it if it weren't for Paul accompanying him :no


----------



## olesilentone (Jan 22, 2011)

Just coming back on this site, and I felt like reading some other people's stuff, then I felt like posting my own stuff. A work in progress type thing.

--------------
Lonely 
thoughts
often 
boil down

to

“what's it like

having to wake

and not startle

that other?”,


or,

the better, 


hearing water

sing before the

opening 

of one's

eyes.


----------



## Hylar (Jul 15, 2014)

Rachelchloe said:


> Okay hello everyone... I used to write a lot of poetry when I was younger, it was fueled by my depression. I still wrote to calm myself down but it was more of a journal entry. I was at work today and I just had this come to me. It's short, and I don't know if it's any good, so please don't hate..
> 
> _He said, "I love the way you smile when you're sitting all alone
> I wonder where your mind takes you and the secrets it might hold."
> ...


I like it


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

I feel like this is too short, so I might add in some other stanzas later.

Just bring us Armageddon now, 
And if he exists, let him sort us out. 
Either way peace would finally 
fill this pathetic ball. 
What's the point in living in a world 
where everyone's so ****ing lost? 

Every ****ing day, 
It's all the ****ing same. 
Everything is hate, 
Everything is lame, 
We might as well just blow it all away.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

There Once was a Knight

There once was a knight full of sorrow and doubt,
With cheeks white as snow; indecision
Would cause him to totter and stagger about
As though he were trailing a vision.
And he was so wooden, so awkward and dumb
That flowers and maidens, whene'er he would come,
Would watch him and laugh in derision.

And often he'd sit in his gloom-shrouded place
(From men and their joys he had broken)
And hold out his arms in a yearning embrace,
Though never a word would be spoken ...
But just as the hours to midnight now ran
A marvelous singing and ringing began,
With a knock at his door for a token.

And lo, his love enters--a zephyr that blows;
Of shimmering sea-foam her dress is;
She glows and she grows like the bud of a rose,
Her veil gleams with gems, and her tresses
Fall to her feet in golden array;
Her eyes are impassioned. The lovers give way
And yield to each other's caresses.

He holds her so close that his heart almost breaks.
The wooden one now is afire;
The pallid one reddens, the dreamer awakes,
The bashful is bold with desire.
But she, she coquettes and she teases, and then
With her magical veil she must blind him again.
Who blindly does nought but admire.

In a watery palace of crystalline light
She has witched him, and all that was bitter
Grows golden and fair, all is magic and bright;
His eyes are bemused with the glitter.
The nixie still presses him close to her side;
The knight is the bridegroom, the nixie the bride--
Her maidens keep playing the zither.

Oh sweetly they sing and sweetly they play;
Fair feet in the dances are shown there;
The knight in his ardor is swooning away
And tighter he clasps her, his own there ...
Then all in an instant is plunged into gloom,
And our hero is sitting once more in his room,
In his poet's dim garret--alone there! - Heinrich Heine​


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

This is fun to read:

https://twitter.com/pentametron


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

*Having a Coke with You*
_Frank O'Hara_
is even more fun than going to San Sebastian, Irún, Hendaye, Biarritz,
Bayonne
or being sick to my stomach on the Travesera de Gracia in Barcelona
partly because in your orange shirt you look like a better happier
St. Sebastian
partly because of my love for you, partly because of your love for
yoghurt
partly because of the fluorescent orange tulips around the birches
partly because of the secrecy our smiles take on before people and
statuary
it is hard to believe when I'm with you that there can be anything
as still
as solemn as unpleasantly definitive as statuary when right in front
of it
in the warm New York 4 o'clock light we are drifting back and forth
between each other like a tree breathing through its spectacles
and the portrait show seems to have no faces in it at all, just paint
you suddenly wonder why in the world anyone ever did them
I look
at you and I would rather look at you than all the portraits in
the world
except possibly for the _Polish Rider_ occasionally and anyway it's
in the Frick
which thank heavens you haven't gone to yet so we can go together
the first time
and the fact that you move so beautifully more or less takes care
of Futurism
just as at home I never think of the _Nude Descending a Staircase_ or
at a rehearsal a single drawing of Leonardo or Michelangelo that
used to wow me
and what good does all the research of the Impressionists do them
when they never got the right person to stand near the tree when
the sun sank
or for that matter Marino Marini when he didn't pick the rider
as carefully
as the horse
it seems they were all cheated of some marvelous experience
which is not going to go wasted on me which is why I am telling you
about it​


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Just curious, who here doesn't like reading poetry in their head? I feel like I can only appreciate it reading it or listening to it aloud.


----------



## Vacateer (Oct 14, 2013)

Impromptu poetry...

Where have you gone,
the air has become stifled,
without you I am lost
with you I am lost

To the evergreen trees of the north
comes a stirring wind
their leaves dance tickled with joyfulness
maybe they have yearned for what they ought to have

Everyday I move and fall and trip
to see what I have yet to see
to hear what moves what cannot move
like the winter it is both chilling and fleeting

Where do I go,
I know not where you are
After all I did see those rigid steps of baked clay
not in mind, but in time and in time


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Blink open in madness
Black saturated gladness
Insecurities whip lashed
Hatreds, abominations, havoc.

Eyes dirge in grief
Hearts burned in third degrees
Clouds poured in tears
Tears scorned seeded deceit.

My voice once bright showers
My choices revenants of eternal hours
Now walk I blemished and brittle
With speech a fallen flower.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Corporal Clegg said:


> Just curious, who here doesn't like reading poetry in their head? I feel like I can only appreciate it reading it or listening to it aloud.


I read' them out silently.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

How surreal life molds you.
Once I was swelled up in hatred,
baked and laced in, chasing nowhere's ends
And better-worse I was racing.

Make me a new day, missing my lyricist buddy
who ran by the hour glass. Never met a rhyme he never had.

Sandman, meeting ya gave me a new stance,
and I'll never take it back,
so glad I relieved so much pinned up frustration while introducing pages to breaking bad.

The times had me shaking, searching, 
waiting, baiting for never.
Then love captured me love in O'12,
I knew from then - beats my heart truly felt.

I was knelt by pressure, enough to grant a molding heart
a chance to melt, a rebirth in girth of the search I held.

Anger used to mute my eyes.
Now I rather yell the world's love than to preach its demise.

Words of my past - what's the ammunition luv's toting 'round
illuminating demons in alleys leaving dominance clogged 5-feet in their a**.

Luv's going to free itself,
live to drown and tell,
live a mile in wealth,
kill a foul in hell,
pill a crowd, give lethal injection to the prick then bail.

But it's like I'm suplexing myself
off the rail of fuel
cough my lungs and drool
freezing ambition and trynna' rule.

This universe we wish we never had
till we find our due,
then sue, cause once you find purpose
fate'll be taking you soon.


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

i just want luv said:


> How surreal life molds you.
> Once I was swelled up in hatred,
> baked and laced in, chasing nowhere's ends
> And better-worse I was racing.
> ...


i really like this


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

Wrote this for my future husband (lol)

Tired of being alone
I wish you were here already
But I'm not ready
For you
So I'll become better
For Christ,
For you,
And for myself
Through Him

In the meantime I hope that you will do the same
So we can run the race
And walk this narrow path
Together


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

I can't do anything
Like I'm some helpless little child
That's why I need you.
To heal me
To make me strong
To make me more like you,
and less empty.

"Living in this world is a burden on the soul."
This burden is too heavy for me
But your yoke is light
"Being human is exhausting."
I agree.
But you will give me rest
"I thought no one would ever love me."
But you do.
And you did,
Before I was even born.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

*Something I wrote from awhile ago.*

_

It's hard finding a reason to live.
Things get very tiresome. You have poisons behind you with your reflection in front always beyond reach. I'm very tired of it. I try to look positive, I try to be good, but it's as if my orbit is growing larger, steadily, and each time I feel that I can break free from the pull, it just results in a longer go around upon my return.

I'm in no place to complain about anything. There's many situations worse, like people dying and starving, diseases that cripple all opportunities for them. I should have nothing to complain of, but I can't vouch that true for me at all. I can't vouch for myself. The void is thick, a widespread of peanut butter, or pancake dough after you churn it's water dry, I guess you can call it mental quick sand, but I've come to know it as home.

Still, to this day, maybe I have made progress, but my being back at this starter section makes me feel this as something I can't escape. You remember the good moments when you smile, and not just facially, but your stomach, your whole body gets a surge of energy that isn't pure adrenaline, it's just a smile, a feeling of everything finally turning around, like you've made it to the next stage.

Then the source of this, your physically bound sun, strips you of life as it has given, to give to another - no, another gives to it, and the sun now revolves else parts with them. A slow rotation from now on. Playing that mellow song, trying to come to grasp with what'd transpired. The whole system seemed to move without you. You weren't really moving at all.

You're forever relapsing the yester-years of your orbit. Nothing that happens on your planet's surface could ever magnify enough to change this. It was good for the moment wasn't it? Looking back, one could be thankful for the memories trying to give reason to accept, and try to appreciate them just for being there.

Who knows. Everything I've ever learned was to see from all angles. Yet at the same time, I know just as much of nothing. Is admitting I know nothing knowing everything? Is admitting to know everything knowing nothing? I believe so, to an extent. There's difference between ignorance and admitting mortal needs to learn. Besides, one could never know everything.

This battle of looking for a safe heaven haven and seeing others reach it so seemingly easy really takes a big slump on one's morals. To feel better, it's as if I have to surrender. As if I must surrender my fight internally. But knowing this only brings more corners and walls as surrender would be desire if it were ever easy.

Maybe I just have to sip the bullets. Maybe I'm being selfish for feeling the way I do right now. I don't know. I can't know, but I wish I could. This day isn't meant for me. I wish I could be more "not a burning trashcan in a sand trap". I apologize for I can't control. One's for certain, I'm very lost. And this day is over. I hope._​


----------



## Maiq (Dec 1, 2011)

I just wrote this one about a girl I thought i was in love with. I used to write her songs and in most of them i called her an angel.

Her black magic has still got me down
she cursed me with undying love
her witchcraft really gets around 
she's a black soul in a perfect body

That black angel is coming to you
to curse you and f*** you over in the end
that black angel has gone away
i won't let another black angel in my heart again

she's a killer of dreams and killed my soul
does she even know who she really is?
this angel's love was not worth the toll
I'm done with this she can go away

That black angel is coming to you
to curse you and f*** you over in the end
that black angel has gone away
i won't let another black angel in my heart again

that black angel is f****** around
playing with hearts and torturing souls
that angel dressed in the blackest gown
go away now i don't need you no more

black angel
i won't see you in heaven
black angel
ill see you in hell


----------



## Hylar (Jul 15, 2014)

A sad, lonely man,
sits beside the dusty phone.
The gun is empty...

A tangle of words,
wrapped tightly around my throat.
Going nowhere fast...

A clear, starlit night,
reflected in a mountain pool.
Wind blows... Rain falls... 

A quiet whisper,
whistles through a copse of trees.
Nothing is revealed...


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

These are some of Walt Whitman's shorter poems:

 One's-self I sing, a simple separate person,
Yet utter the word Democratic, the word En-Masse.
Of physiology from top to toe I sing,
Not physiognomy alone nor brain alone is worthy for the Muse, I say
the Form complete is worthier far,
The Female equally with the Male I sing.
Of Life immense in passion, pulse, and power,
Cheerful, for freest action form'd under the laws divine,
The Modern Man I sing.
 
Beginning my studies the first step pleas'd me so much,
The mere fact consciousness, these forms, the power of motion,
The least insect or animal, the senses, eyesight, love,
The first step I say awed me and pleas'd me so much,
I have hardly gone and hardly wish'd to go any farther,
But stop and loiter all the time to sing it in ecstatic songs.

 To the States or any one of them, or any city of the States, Resist much, obey little, Once unquestioning obedience, once fully enslaved, Once fully enslaved, no nation, state, city of this earth, ever afterward resumes its liberty. 
 
Poets to come! orators, singers, musicians to come!
Not to-day is to justify me and answer what I am for,
But you, a new brood, native, athletic, continental, greater than
before known,
Arouse! for you must justify me.
I myself but write one or two indicative words for the future,
I but advance a moment only to wheel and hurry back in the darkness.
I am a man who, sauntering along without fully stopping, turns a
casual look upon you and then averts his face,
Leaving it to you to prove and define it,
Expecting the main things from you.

As I sit writing here, sick and grown old,
Not my least burden is that dulness of the years, querilities,
Ungracious glooms, aches, lethargy, constipation, whimpering ennui,
May filter in my dally songs.


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

my favorite wallace stevens poem!

A Rabbit As King Of The Ghosts

The difficulty to think at the end of day,
When the shapeless shadow covers the sun
And nothing is left except light on your fur—

There was the cat slopping its milk all day,
Fat cat, red tongue, green mind, white milk
And August the most peaceful month.

To be, in the grass, in the peacefullest time,
Without that monument of cat,
The cat forgotten in the moon;

And to feel that the light is a rabbit-light,
In which everything is meant for you
And nothing need be explained;

Then there is nothing to think of. It comes of itself;
And east rushes west and west rushes down,
No matter. The grass is full

And full of yourself. The trees around are for you,
The whole of the wideness of night is for you,
A self that touches all edges,

You become a self that fills the four corners of night.
The red cat hides away in the fur-light
And there you are humped high, humped up,

You are humped higher and higher, black as stone—
You sit with your head like a carving in space
And the little green cat is a bug in the grass.


----------



## sociallydiseased (Jan 5, 2013)

I started writing until my hand cramped up. Haven't really edited it at all either.

My all, I want to give but I can't do that;
I can't do anything for you
There's nothing I can do, nothing I can say
A failure inside, a failure is all I'll ever be
Why can't I be more,
Or be there for you when you need me?
But you can't need me, 
Who could need someone like me,
Make it stop because I can't stop myself
I can't stop hurting you.

You are the reason I keep breathing
But you make me want to die
You say that you love me
A bittersweet lie at best
You can't handle being alone so you keep me around 
So you won't have to deal with your problems
But you make more for me
All my problems are stacking up 
But I'm too blind to see in the moment
You're poison, and I'm poison too
And we think that with each other
We'll finally be happy.


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

ACTUAL FLARF BY SOCIAL ANXIETY SUPPORT FORUM USER FLARF

Transformation Exhibition

is it the realization of two works currently two crown
rapidly deteriorating
i was based on a survey
talking value drops
especially in Europe significantly high 
it is not expensive sex
there is a part that i must put down as an expression
i used the sensory nerve
i eventually came out high-definition
although it is not satisfactory
disablement in the prima facie
this story was also succeeded fastest
the former king of the best weather
however, in a packed and alpha 
plus 5-10 single horse
i said we used as a tool 100 sheets
this experience shallow
shape trash
if you were not able, you are good
i fought to repay, Object
i'm thinking about making such a behavior
but you noticed it
we transformed
i will continue to use this
i was done with that kind of raw or canned beer knowledge
might not have watermarks
i am in a nutshell
please become a singer
i would like in addition to #4 
keep in touch with four straight victories 
just completely different high
360 degrees
i am but i can compose in the camera
i was over time
i'm spinning himself
it's a first time for one of the best to talk
now i am in the horizontal exchange 
Unlike image
as for movement i am using 
but i have a good story
used by money i obtained mere
i will make it even
upscale department store
this is the work of the world
i wish i could have taken a big blow originally
no brother and brother 
no reflection did not hand safely approval
i am but i had to shape 
it was one answer it is in fact 
i will not change anything
since i come to school racing
i thought i saw something unusual in humans
to enjoy everyday
average year decline in time 
so i'm Doing
look stunning
i will spread the world has become
it try to look closely staring
it's amazing it related
it is a loving daughter
the four corner i hope
the previous world going like crazy
it has been pointed out that has been designated as historic sites
i saw the title tomorrow
first title will accept
i'm usually in the orchid
the transformation
when i create the same theme
something changes
for example, to leave the field experience
95 years old
then i came lag love subsequently
what i said in an external
the last is not however
this earlier result was hard to come out
if you have a relationship with the work for three days
cause talk both directions
to live is to change it
i did not realize that to be honest
it's important anyway
though i cream sun December
in the mountains i established night
orchid
i returned me
for example, a voice
i hate big
i like coming back as soon as you start
it is the earnest desire of the villagers
it is very interesting to determine search
i bite my lip
how to put the voice is when you can do it 
i said what i did seems to be singing 
or communication 
or conversation
i cannot even say i can sing withdrawal
listen to the words here
again
a human or not human ones
this partnership can be 
i can be particularly
the purchase 
own and not that
from here on, i'll also look
here it is not the end
what the rest
question
start there
it's coming out form 
behind
i have deployed a theory
i want to see more


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

thanks a lot.
thanks a lot for tearing me apart
thanks a lot for breaking my beetles heart
thanks a lot for never liking me from the start
thanks a lot for leaving my destiny to the stars

who?
who would've known id have the skies falling for you
who knew my destiny would look so gloom
who knew I was just this miserable too

do you
do you see me standing there bleeding 
do you ever hear my heart in your name beating
do you hear the child within me screaming? 

goodbye
goodbye is all there is to say 
goodbye is me turning the other way
goodbye is the only way to escape 
goodbye is my heart bleeding your name


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

Do I really have a generation
A friend, a future, a nation
The past is dead to me now
As dead as the past will allow


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

flarf said:


> ACTUAL FLARF BY SOCIAL ANXIETY SUPPORT FORUM USER FLARF
> 
> Transformation Exhibition


whoa this is like somethin that scary little person would say in reverse from agent cooper's scary dreams


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

im not hopeless no
im crazy about your soul
I'm losing you in a dream
cause reality isnt ever what it seems
you left, you've left me here
hopeless restless i cannot sleep
the pain of losing you hit me deep 
ive lost you forever indeed.


----------



## Hylar (Jul 15, 2014)

Like dust from the stars, 
I see flowers in the rain.
Cut my heart from afar, 
Pouring out the shame.
At a quarter to two,
A familiar fog ascends.
Leave me here, head bowed, 
Mr. no-name.


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

...


----------



## saya2077 (Oct 6, 2013)

Laid upon a coffin
Below a man-made heaven
A smelted tree emerges
Growing, as it purges
Nightmares of reality
Seduced into fantasy
A womb that encases thy
That’s holding up a sky
Whose angels cast a mind
To novels much more kind
These private illustrations
Born from tired imaginations
False sun sways overhead
Warming a clouden bed
In which thou lay awake
Watching clear fairies break
Through a secret cavern
Into a secret heaven
Sweet music endless flowing
Through silent films on-going
Drifting hearts come lost
At so little of a cost
These dreams we shan’t escape
For we decide their shape


----------



## Gaige (May 11, 2015)

'There is nowhere else to go. I have seen this place
From the windows of the train that's going past
Against the sky. This is rain on my face -
It was raining here when I saw it last.

There is something horrible about a flower;
This, broken in my hand, is one of those
He threw it in just now; it will not live another hour;
There are thousands more; you do not miss a rose.'

- Charlotte Mew


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

*Dylan Thomas, I love his voice*






Do not go gentle into that good night,
Old age should burn and rave at close of day;
Rage, rage against the dying of the light.

Though wise men at their end know dark is right,
Because their words had forked no lightning they
Do not go gentle into that good night.

Good men, the last wave by, crying how bright
Their frail deeds might have danced in a green bay,
Rage, rage against the dying of the light.

Wild men who caught and sang the sun in flight,
And learn, too late, they grieved it on its way,
Do not go gentle into that good night.

Grave men, near death, who see with blinding sight
Blind eyes could blaze like meteors and be gay,
Rage, rage against the dying of the light.

And you, my father, there on the sad height,
Curse, bless, me now with your fierce tears, I pray.
Do not go gentle into that good night.
Rage, rage against the dying of the light.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

interesting :um


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

Out of the Ashes said:


> We can't remember their names
> Friends in flash frames
> This acid brings us back to life
> Gives us our names
> ...


Very nice...it struck a chord deep in this lost soul friend


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

killahwail said:


> Very nice...it struck a chord deep in this lost soul friend


Thank you friend.


----------



## SickAndTiredofSA (Mar 31, 2015)

*by me*

hope someone likes it :smile2:


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

SickAndTiredofSA said:


> hope someone likes it :smile2:


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

Gaige said:


> 'There is nowhere else to go. I have seen this place
> From the windows of the train that's going past
> Against the sky. This is rain on my face -
> It was raining here when I saw it last.
> ...


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

saya2077 said:


> Laid upon a coffin
> Below a man-made heaven
> A smelted tree emerges
> Growing, as it purges
> ...


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

tabulina is not a word
was not a word
inshowficient either
so we are denied entry

often
without a pretty blonde
to bribe the bouncer
we mill around 
in the rain
by a dumpster
on the corner
watching dimwits like
outstanding
and profound
walk right in 

throwing cards into hats
and smoking cigarrettes
we trade jabs with
emblomanical and radisherianism


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

Wren611 said:


> I wrote this when I was 18, as depression hit me badly over a weekend and I spent all my time in my bedroom listening to Nirvana's 'Heart Shaped Box', Coldplay's 'Talk', and Greenday's 'Jesus of Suburbia' on repeat. It's about my parents, about my past, and about a girl I liked at the time who didn't want to know me.
> 
> _Leave me blinded,
> Leave me spent,
> ...


These works created in the moment of utter pain and darkness often have a raw element almost impossible to replicate in moments serene.>


----------



## SickAndTiredofSA (Mar 31, 2015)

killahwail said:


>


i cant see the image


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

SickAndTiredofSA said:


> i cant see the image


Just an image of a person giving thumbs up. I'm a little confused as to why you couldn't see it though.


----------



## SickAndTiredofSA (Mar 31, 2015)

killahwail said:


> Just an image of a person giving thumbs up. I'm a little confused as to why you couldn't see it though.


lol thanks..maybe because i'm using the jobs computer


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

time extends like a river carved along black mountains
i can't see beyond their hanging shelves, beside myself
tripping forward across the winding gully, without reflection
don't let me slip into the mire and murk like some clumsy git
on my way to dark gates, watching the warning lights marble
i'm on my own, but i take my cautionary glances and hope
dimly, still i feel i should hold to my classic caustic disaffection 
i need my warm down of backward mechanisms for self-protection
grimacing, i feel the sun's face upon my back pressing through my mind
a muggy sweat on my neck, and you know you can't outrun its steps
clutching your iron carcanet of secrets, playing every card close to the vest
i'm out of my class with him, it hurts just to know in my head
if i could hold love in my hands, it might burn a hole out instead
i don't like to think how i would smother it, and kill it like a glitch
your grace is too much for me, i know i could not handle it with care
you're on the other side up in the light, and i will leave you there 
beyond my sight you'll stay, and if you harbor trouble far away
least i will remain steady on this crooked path another hurting day
_________________________________________

just about how i like this guy, but i have to kind of put my feelings aside, and ignore them, because i know it wouldn't work out, and i would make an *** of myself, or just f--- it up through sheer inexperience and awkwardness, so it's for the best. something like that.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Solitude by Ella Wheeler Wilcox*

*Solitude*
By Ella Wheeler Wilcox

*Laugh, and the world laughs with you;
Weep, and you weep alone;*
For the sad old earth must borrow its mirth,
But has trouble enough of its own.
Sing, and the hills will answer;
Sigh, it is lost on the air;
The echoes bound to a joyful sound,
But shrink from voicing care.

Rejoice, and men will seek you;
Grieve, and they turn and go;
They want full measure of all your pleasure,
But they do not need your woe.
Be glad, and your friends are many;
Be sad, and you lose them all,-
There are none to decline your nectared wine,
But alone you must drink life's gall.

Feast, and your halls are crowded;
Fast, and the world goes by.
Succeed and give, and it helps you live,
But no man can help you die.
There is room in the halls of pleasure
For a large and lordly train,
But one by one we must all file on
Through the narrow aisles of pain.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

*I Shall Not Care*

When I am dead and over me bright April shakes out her rain-drenched hair,  
Tho' you should lean above me broken-hearted,  I shall not care. 

I shall have peace, as leafy trees are peaceful when rain bends down the bough,  
And I shall be more silent and cold-hearted than you are now. 

_By Sara Teasdale _


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

I don't write poetry, but I do write lyrics. Here is a snippet of my most recent song -

Middle Class Loser

I am white with all I need,
In a world so full of pain,
I have loneliness,
But what does that mean?

Drinking water which is clean,
Now my belly won't distend,
From a condition,
Caused by my lifestyle,

Cast aside in the swirling mists of time,
Throw your thoughts at an empty page,

In the hopes they will shine,
Not slowly fade away,

Things I said before,
I tried to be,
Desperation,
Of a middle class loser,

Unprepared for what would be,
An endless search,

In a place of lost souls,
And lost dreams 
Find some space,
For a middle class loser,

I'll give some words unto,
The void which comes,
To take away this world...


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

Haha, thank you man.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

There's some good writing in this thread.


----------



## Hylar (Jul 15, 2014)

Song by Elliott Smith - No Name No.1
_"At a party he was waiting
looking kind of spooky and withdrawn
like he could be underwater
the mighty mother with her hundred arms
swept all aside
i hate to walk behind other people's ambition
i saw you waiting
saint like
with your warning
leave alone
you don't belong here
he got nervous
started whistling
every thought a ricochet
did you notice?
well i wondered
what's the worst thing i could say?
and i froze up and sighed
you remind me of someones daughter
i forgot her
i forgot her name ashamed
go home and live with your pain
leave alone
leave alone 'cos you know you don't belong
you don't belong here
and when i go
don't you follow
leave alone
leave alone 'cos you know you don't belong
you don't belong here
slip out quiet
nobody's looking
leave alone
you don't belong here"_


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

"I wonder what you're doing
and how you're living life
what new things did you learn today
and how did you sleep last night
did you feel raindrops on your face
or sunshine in your eye
of all the questions left uknown
the biggest one is why
why can't we be together
why can't I watch you grow
why can't I guide you through this world
this I just don't know
but I promise we'll be together
no matter how long it seems
just know your always in my heart
and always in my dreams"


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

That taste of freedom
In her voice again
Echoes of her love
In my thoughts again
Princess in my heart
ALWAYS AND FOREVER
What was said will come to be
What wasn't meant for me
But princess I'll always love you
And I'll always have you in my dreams 
I just wish I hadn't thrown it all away
For a bottle of Irish whiskey
To drown the fear and pain
That was taking over me
Again


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

(I found an old cache of poems)

Gettin' up once more
Gonna be different than before 
I just hadn't learnt
Till I fell
In the street 
From the pain
Of your love
Tryin' to get back
On my feet
Find somebody sweet


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

"A country
Where the popular belief
Is to look down
Upon
People who radiate
Mystic energy

But it is
Perfectly normal
To believe
In a man
In the sky
Briskly
Giving and
Taking lives?

Home of the brave?
Is that what they say?

How ****ing brainwashed are we?"

- Christopher Poindexter


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

http://www.christopherpoindexter.com/intro







http://www.christopherpoindexter.com


----------



## WriteHaven (Mar 4, 2013)

TorLin said:


> I always liked this poem;
> 
> THE TYGER (from Songs Of Experience)
> By William Blake
> ...


The Tyger is what convinced me to listen to my English teacher and give Blake a chance.... Nice choice. :smile2:


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Twenty things MEH stands for

My emotions hurt
Must endure humans
Misunderstood everyday however
Malice, Excrement, Harangue
Mildly existential human
Mickey Eeyore Dumbo
Meesa Ewok Han
Mother Elegance Homey
Mostly easy harm
Mild end here
Mostly easy hell
Mostly endless ho-hum
Muslims eat Halal
'Muricans eat hotdogs
Monotonous emotionless hole
Making examples hours
Minus euphoria help
Monsoon early harakiri
Mistaken energy hallucinate
My emotions hover


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Left with a plan with a leverage I'd wept if I had it
the world a minimized havoc my mind's a criminal damaged
I'm bad at channeling happiness a lad with internal creeks of savage
I never blink sagging in the depths, what reeks is panic
and I'm soon to peep then skeet to sleep on all you can manage

coming in the form of doom, you'll never see me because soon
armageddon'll be screaming heathen! scattering bleeding
covering my exit from the room, take satisfaction in teasing
never batting rather batter-up another scheme to get you screaming
and then it'll be boom

Never met a day in life I didn't regret, a destiny I didn't neglect,
feeling ill in my chest, the pumping I know it as death
and I'll rest in peace eventually, or maybe tis silly dreams
hold my breath in the cloud tell the reaper to seduce me or impart the comedic truth of life's meaning

But if there's a meaning in life then there's a meaning in death
and I'm not heeding either leading a desire because I intend to
live through the test of time un-retired

Now my head's even higher, I'll bleed only to the lead of Messiah,
in line to be blinded, embedded, inclined with my own truths you liars,
fighting cynical choirs, the end's only when I fall to the choir.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

_My heart is covered in a sh** linked into
some callus ridden abyss broken on the mares
of some creature's split fits.
Cupid's shackled civilizations to kiss.
As all such beneath, I've only shackled wrists,
pronounced am I to the world
as some creature's stilt to piss.
Few some, for love, never had to strain,
those some know love as the heart pure and saved.
Hearts buried in waste tend to reach for fate,
for love is as mortal as digging from your own grave._


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

mcmuffinme said:


> time extends like a river carved along black mountains
> i can't see beyond their hanging shelves, beside myself
> tripping forward across the winding gully, without reflection
> don't let me slip into the mire and murk like some clumsy git
> ...


glad you didn't put your feelings aside when you wrote that. it's sadly beautiful


----------



## indiscipline (May 24, 2015)

I'm not the kind of person who spends my leisure pouring over old poetry books but I'm very fond of this particular piece by Tomas Tranströmer. It's a thousand times better in its original language though so I have to justify the clumsy translation (not mine) by posting it in Swedish too, it's just gonna bug me otherwise.

_Tourists crowded into the half-dark of the enormous Romanesque church.
Vault opening behind vault and no perspective.
A few candle flames flickered.
A faceless angel embraced me
and whispered through my whole body:
"Don't be ashamed for being human, be proud!
Inside you one vault after another opens endlessly.
You'll never be complete, and that's as it should be."

---

Inne i den väldiga romanska kyrkan trängdes turisterna i halvmörkret.
Valv gapande bakom valv och ingen överblick.
Några ljuslågor fladdrade.
En ängel utan ansikte omfamnade mig
och viskade genom hela kroppen:
"Skäms inte för att du är människa, var stolt!
Inne i dig öppnar sig valv bakom valv oändligt.
Du blir aldrig färdig, och det är som det skall."_

Those last three lines. (ಥ⌣ಥ) So beuaitufl. I love it.


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

Explosions of
Foreign freedom
In their glassy
Eyed tears
Hidden

Like a freebird
Returning home

To slavery...
To health...
To survival...

To freedom!

A toast,
Preacher Boy


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

@Canadian Brotha remember a longggg time ago i told you about this jamaican patois raggae poet called LKJ?-


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

bad baby said:


> @Canadian Brotha remember a longggg time ago i told you about this jamaican patois raggae poet called LKJ?-


I had forgotten but I'd like to check out more of his stuff & even make some tracks with spoken word over top myself.

That track was solid & reminded me of Benjamin Zephaniah a bit too, fresh share!


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

Mirror mirror on the wall
For who is the fairest of them all?
I ask not for vanity or pride,
Nor ego and flaws to hide,
I ask for truth,
To avert their eyes
From misguided youth,
Please heal me of lies

Time ages with no reflection changes,
Yet still seen are strangers
Who come and go at speed,
A face never feeling the need
To stop and stay a while
In comfort that is needed, 
So craved is a warm smile,
But loving words not heeded

Broken the mirror should be made,
So quickly that reflection must fade,
Shackles of self can be broken,
Chains cut by the reason spoken,
For beauty’s aesthetic is veiled
By a tender, beating heart
That sets fire to unwelcome rain,
Soothing rose thorned pain


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

"The Station"

Tucked away in our subconscious is an idyllic vision. 
We are traveling by train, out the windows, 
we drink in the passing scenes of children 
waving at a crossing, 
cattle grazing on a distant hillside, 
row upon row of corn and wheat, 
flatlands and valleys, 
mountains and rolling hillsides 
and city skylines. 

But uppermost in our minds is the final destination. 
On a certain day, we will pull into the station. 
Bands will be playing and flags waving. 
Once we get there, our dreams will come true 
and the pieces of our lives 
will fit together like a completed jigsaw puzzle. 
Restlessly we pace the aisles, 
damning the minutes - waiting, 
waiting, waiting for the station. 

"When we reach the station, that will be it!" 
We cry. "When I'm 18." "When I buy a new 450sl Mercedes Benz!" 
"When I put the last kid through college." 
"When I have paid off the mortgage!" 
"When I get a promotion." "When I reach retirement, 
I shall live happily ever after!" 

Sooner or later, we realize there is no station,
no one place to arrive. 
The true joy of life is the trip. 
The station is only a dream. 
It constantly outdistances us. 
"Relish the moment" is a good motto. 
It isn't the burdens of today that drive men mad. 
It is the regrets over yesterday and the fear of tomorrow. 
Regret and fear are twin thieves who rob us of today. 
Regret is reality, after the facts. 


So stop pacing the aisles and counting the miles. 

Instead, climb more mountains, eat more ice cream, 


go barefoot more often, 
swim more rivers, watch more sunsets, laugh more, cry less. 
Life must be lived as we go along. 


The STATION will come soon enough. 



by Robert J. Hastings


----------



## fossil (Mar 2, 2015)

the songs we once shed off ourselves
we once again hear them 
like an echo in our body
are we dreaming this?
maybe it's a memory that was drowned here millions of years ago.
it's like we are all full of places
cities of sorrows
necklaces of stones and ropes around our neck.
buildings and buildings of our own reflections infront of us.
we build each other,
as we go smaller.
the grief was inside us already.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

There was an old online buddy who sent me some of his work a long time ago, the only way I know how to credit him is by his old username, "Matt the Bat". Not sure if I'll ever run into him again or not.

---

EYE OF THE MOON (haiku)
the eye of the moon is wide
capturing glances
monocle of the poets

---

THE PREMONITION OF FATIMA
Deep within the vicinity of a cathedral
There lies a statue of the holy virgin shedding tears of blood
Awakened by the tragedies of dawn
Which have tainted the blue sky a deep red
She brightens the sun and brings down the moon
An angel to some, a demon to others.
Sister Lucia, asleep in her grave all the while;
Eternally lulled by the deception of the messenger named “Maria”.

---
*** *** *** 
RELAY MODE
super technological genius (for human convenience)
in animal speech (we can now breach)
the language barrier (of a backyard terrier)
and meet his demands (by human hands)

speaking in tongues, ramble in tooths
talk to uncover the feral truths

man-machine interface (anytime, anyplace)
with a pocket device (to speak to mice)
through user-friendly GUI (for him or her, or you and I)
with birds, mammals, fish or flies (of any sort, of any kind)

---

GLORIOUS SKY
Glorious Glorious Sky
From our hearts do we ask for heaven's eyes
The eyes that guard and follow us
That pierce throughout the dawn and dusk
The eyes that pierce through human kind
From our hearts do we ask for heaven's eyes

The planets and the stars we've seen
Were crafted in time by the holy king
The power to live and to be free
Is granted to them and him who see

The peace and rest and joy he brings
Is carried among the songs we sing
The strength to reach up to the skies
Is granted to them and him who tries

---

SHE TALKS TO DEMONS
She talks to demons
They call her out by name
Like a ***** in the dead of night
On the streets of the wonderland called Vegas
The seducer comes to rapture his own
The chaff meant to be burned up
Are tonight the inhabitants of the devil’s house
Thought to be insane, she speaks to an angel
A young girl, lying at death’s door
Though she succumb slowly to infirmity
The image of the angel keeps hope in her heart
Now asleep in her grave, indefinately idle
Awakened by the touch of her eternal bride
Who was once believed to be a beautiful angel
Is revealed to be a malevolent demon
“Sleep my dear....Sleep....” he says.
Forever welcomed to the devil’s wedding.
***************


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

Got milk. Cigs, check.

Out the door. 
Across the street I cross, a 24/7 shop. 
I walked past an old pensioner 
planting phlegm 
on the cold pavement, and lo. 
There was the Chinese man on his dinky bike 
stopping here, now, then there, 
taking his usual mo(u)rning up close snapshots of 
the local blackguard flora ganging up 
on those with a permission slip from humankind 
to wither and perish as they please. 
The others get plucked. Snuffed. Wacked. Fuggetaboutit. 
At first it was odd, but I've grown sympathetic 
of the man and his lobster's thoughts. 
Or maybe I'm wrong and there aren't any lobsters at all 
but peacocks or sentient amoeba frying up a little something
at midnight. 
Maybe I've constructed a farce into yet another 
violent talk of the universe in a 4 AM bathtub. 
Doesn't matter. Got milk. Cigs, check. 
Close door.


----------



## Lolathesickrose (Sep 6, 2015)

Great thread 

To Mercy Pity Peace and Love, 
All pray in their distress: 
And to these virtues of delight 
Return their thankfulness. 

For Mercy Pity Peace and Love, 
Is God our father dear: 
And Mercy Pity Peace and Love, 
Is Man his child and care. 

For Mercy has a human heart 
Pity, a human face: 
And Love, the human form divine, 
And Peace, the human dress. 

Then every man of every clime, 
That prays in his distress, 
Prays to the human form divine 
Love Mercy Pity Peace. 

And all must love the human form, 
In heathen, turk or jew. 
Where Mercy, Love & Pity dwell, 
There God is dwelling too.


----------



## Anxiolytic (Nov 20, 2014)

Callsign said:


> robotic walrus crouching gently
> shifting gears yield naught upon rest
> smog, nameplate blurry, a slurry
> alphanumeric uncertainties
> ...


Did you compose this one?


----------



## Anxiolytic (Nov 20, 2014)

Callsign said:


> Yes


Right on man, it's really thought provoking and well written, great job!


----------



## fossil (Mar 2, 2015)

i don't know what we thought about
everything happened too fast
everything was infront of us
and than it all ran away
like we were too much for it
we contained too many things
and it couldn't stand it
like we talked in our sleep
and it opened us like a door
and found out all about our hidden secrets.


----------



## Unnecessary (Nov 16, 2013)

There must be a door that can be opened with any key
A past that has been drunk in every bar
There must be hopes that men don't know about
A death by love that walks over every name
There must be a beach without time that wants to fly
A witness who can tell us about eternity
There must be a mouth at the peak of our feelings
A silence that knows how to say the right words

There must be a place on our bodies
A place where our skin awaits
A farewall which causes a meeting
On these ununderstandable years

There must be in our insides places that are mirages
A voice that tells us we will never be the same
There must be lonely desires who walk without feet
A part of the body that isn't naked to love
There must be a way I can join our fates
Even though our blood traces different paths
There must be a moment that explodes like a caress
A piece of history that can fall down with justice


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

*Overthinking Overture*

Why do we persist? Futility.
Why do we resist? Humility.
If we are who we pretend to be,
Then those who came before have obtained immortality.
Am I real for being a stained tabula rasa's design?
Or is identity's rusted cogs churning to a rhythm that is mine?
No perfection, forever broken.
Secrets in all of us never spoken.
Desperately inclined,
Yet pathetically designed.
We are flaws and mistakes.
We are beautifully strange for our own namesakes.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

ahh I hope it's alright to bump this thread with a Latin epic :um It starts at 1:15 but his explanation is worth listening to, and even though I barely understand any of the words it's still fun to listen to imo.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

SilkyJay said:


> "The Station"
> 
> Tucked away in our subconscious is an idyllic vision.
> We are traveling by train, out the windows,
> ...


that's awesome.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

SamanthaStrange said:


> *I Shall Not Care*
> 
> When I am dead and over me bright April shakes out her rain-drenched hair,
> Tho' you should lean above me broken-hearted,  I shall not care.
> ...


Wow!


----------



## azicoor (Apr 10, 2015)

_Deep underground,
Between the sounds,
Conflicing me, beneeth the clouds,
My heart in vain, from all the same

In the cave,
My heart aches,
All the shades of hate and grey,
Stacking like a Stalagmite,
Centuries of waste dripping from da cellen...

Deep Underground
Between the sounds,
Conflicing me, beneeth the clouds _

Lol lil free style


----------



## azicoor (Apr 10, 2015)

_& Somewhere I've been for far to long,
Waiting for the cure to all this wrong,
So much more for insecure,
Triumpths you take & break

But you..................
Where right there in plane sight,
But you..................
Where the answer to my fright,
The pain I held inside,
Like the rain I poured and cried
Lifting these stones to grab my soul and find....

But you........
Got me to tomorrow,
Away from yesterday
& you..........
Made me love today _

Chessy lil poem/song wrote after work today


----------



## azicoor (Apr 10, 2015)

lol so bored and lonely atm, some 1 play free style fun fun poetry wit me. Okat I'lll start:


Winters aveanue, sweep sweep
twinkle,frinkle snows as us flake

The trees in autem begin to shake there leaves,
but winter lets us c thru da other side..............................



now GO! some1 oh so bored lol


----------



## azicoor (Apr 10, 2015)

hah dug up my old poetry/song book from way back n the daze.... heres somethin dat made me laugh at my ole self


----------



## azicoor (Apr 10, 2015)

azicoor said:


> hah dug up my old poetry/song book from way back n the daze.... heres somethin dat made me laugh at my ole self


yy fm


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

mattiemoocow said:


> i dont know wtf this is i wrote it enjoy i guessss?
> 
> i would love nothing more than to be
> an artsy girl
> ...


this is incredibly beautiful


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Derailing said:


> "Our Flower" written by Me
> 
> After we cut the sun from the sky,
> the moon pushed us into the ocean.
> ...


love it.


----------



## azicoor (Apr 10, 2015)

kesker said:


> this is incredibly beautiful


sure is.....

sorry on a lighter note; "lula dallas multipass" sorry everyx i c ur avatar brings it to mind (huge fth element fan)


----------



## azicoor (Apr 10, 2015)

_The waters stillness,
Of subtle calmess,
Our journey for my Harmony is upon us,
One trip & back with a decades worth of 
Release.....

Trans-lucid dreams of a 
peaceful free fall back to mother earth, 
to never replay the sour notes in reverse, 
those melody's are not the beat to this rebirth........

Those memory's R on Luna,
High above & lost in da cosmos,
While burning my lingering self-doubt into joyous clouds of obtuse back down to earth....
_

Got a kick writing this 2 night, finding so much peace more & more everyday!


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

Dropped into

Dulcet dreams,

Pictures of you


----------



## Gotham Girl (Feb 25, 2016)

FREEDOM


Enough of feeling safe
I'm ditching every backup plan
It's okay not to know
I can make my own way

No more packing bags
I'm leaving them all behind
My shoulders are now light
I could do whatever I like

It's foolishness to brood
I can't just sit and wait
They can come and find me
Cause I'll be on my way.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

_Subconscious I make the heinous hate me,
feel me waking, watch me halve the breaking,
peel the soul right out of you soft-arm teddies.
churn up and spit your guts, you're better to kneel while
this gentleman sh*ts on you, yours, and your mother's babies.
Few of you were worth saving,
I'll make better use than you of your marriage by getting her preggy.

I'm just a rude predator but more, you're just a new beta yet to score,
bet a wh**e house left to amnesty wouldn't let you knock on their doors.
Count your pours, he's a mute, but I'm adored, better shoot before you lose
whatever loot that I will hoard on-board.

I take offense to the day the storm will try to claim me.
Change be my apostle. Tame? You don't have cost for. God will be your stock broker.
Your life's in my shoes, place me in a shark tank,
you'll still fail meeting and meriting the cost, poser._


----------



## rickey (Jun 22, 2010)

Like a lucid dream, the past meddles and menaces.

Now awoken in sunlight, a miracle has sprung me to the present.

A future, neither dim or bright.

Another day to live a life.


----------



## Myr (Jan 6, 2013)

*Scars*
_By Myr Hansen_

She used to trace the paths of all my scars 
with the pad of her thumb, rapt, naïve, and 
sacred in the dark; whispering: 
_this is what made you. _

There can be no holier communion 
than that of the woman with the dark, unhumbled eyes 
tracing my scars in the quiet of the dawn. 
I was made; unmade. 
Her ghostly touch on knotted flesh and 
words that drifted like vapors 
and made me whirl 
and tremble.

And I can't recall every wound that shaped my scars 
but I'm told that they were ghastly, 
and the ones that I remember 
keep me up at night - shuttling between 
pride for having lived 
and fear of living it again.

But she whispers, always at my side, 
even when we parted: 
_this is what made you. _

And this is what made me: 
the scars and the pride and the fear 
and the woman with the dark, unhumbled eyes.​


----------



## Myr (Jan 6, 2013)

*Catacomb Saints*
_By Myr Hansen_

_Gossip, gossip, gossip._
They rouse the sun up 
just to put her down again.

Poor, poor, wretched thing. 
They never even loved you. 
It was pity graced their lips 
and guilt that gripped their hearts 
for that one unenviable, unerring 
failure - 
that they could never 
love you!

It was by god's design, 
by nature's unchecked optimism, 
thinking you'd be 
taken in. 
Their measures were the same - 
neither could you hold the gaze 
of any living thing 
nor survive the troubled lonesome 
without.

Poor little miscreant, 
bedraggled devil!

Well, maybe when you're dead they'll say: 
we should have known!"

and then they'll pluck out your eyes, 
string golden lace across your lonely bones, 
bejewel your brow; 
stick you up upon some altar grand 
and declare that you were, 
all the time, now and evermore, 
just another poor 
catacomb saint.

Well - maybe they'll rouse you up 
just to put you down again.
​


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

I wrote 25 Haiku once for my university assignment. I didn't completely follow the rule for Haiku, as one of our lecturers (world renowned Haiku author) said it was bullsh*t.

A face turns to memory
Memory turns to dust
You loved me like your wine

Fear has fear of losing grip on slick palms

A child holds his bear
Fur faded from honeyed love
Eyes long for the past

Straight razor blade
Snow drops slowly
Onto glass mirrors 

Blossom tree field
Bright eyes read books of virtue 
Memory or fiction?

Star and sequin skirts
Noses run up glass tables
Death takes Polaroid’s 

Glass through the psyche
Beat irregular 
“Character building”

Panic at the sherbet shop
Tissue clogged toilet
Shows a cherry streaked flush

Lost in those eyes
Those emerald fireflies 
Passageways to hell 

Sweet shops candy lips
Reminder of your kiss
I thought I was numb

A half empty glass
Of drained blood
Shatters over the sea

Frowning tulips at the bar
Sink into a vase of vodka
Flicker of a forced smile

A hillside castle
Rose petals rain from the sky
I was never your Gatsby

Airport at midnight
Empty Valium
Coffee isn’t black enough

Eyes filled with salt water
A sea of tears
Laps against a wounded island

Thrashing shadows on the eve
Burn holes through time
Once shouted whispers linger

Molly my moon and stars
Greed of your submarines
Deprived me of sunlight

A wingless rocket
More blood than any brother
In stars we crashed

My stomach is a gymnast
In the absence of your smile
I wilt into obscurity

Frosted windowpanes 
Can’t stop a bees sting
If only the truth would die too


Wax pulled through blonde hair
“Everyone is two faced”
Eyes catch a double reflection

Hangman holds an angels hand
Trust carried on the wind
Halo of daisy’s noosed tight

Slashes bleed rivers through my back
Change snarls through the night but
I will clot 

A boat leaves harbour
Sunset blurred by grey clouds
A back is turned

Noon shadow on a wall
Its hands between bars
You look different


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

When I turned on the T.V, I saw evil staring back at me
I'm not that person, that person is not me
I changed who I was, to become what I'm not
Disgusted by my own fear and what i didn't want to become
The fear that you forced into me, the lies that you instilled

You told everyone how innocent you were,
So that I could not say what you did wrong
You made me hate myself as a deflection,
So that I could not hate you

Every word you spoke was a tactic,
To remove my self-trust,
To make me think I was bad,
For not doing what you want

You want me to believe that you didn't know
Just because we were the same age
Oh you were just a child!
But when I said why?
Not look of guilt in your eye,
You just laughed and smiled

Never did you seek redemption; to make it right
All you did was attempt to repeat your manipulation and lies
Go somewhere else to dry the fake tears in your eyes
You can't take back what you took, Goodbye


----------



## Dazzle (Oct 22, 2011)

Free Poetry Book Download for Kindle http://amzn.com/B01D5I3N98


----------



## AlwaysAlive (Feb 22, 2016)

The poetry thread
Has been dead
But it got revived
The poetry thread survived


----------



## fossil (Mar 2, 2015)

in the place where the evening becomes night
you are there
kissing the thin cloak of between wakefulness and sleep
i followed you into the contours of the dream
where color meets emotion.
and the words announced your death
the leftovers of your emotions were drained into
the morning's threshold. 
your feathers became a carapace on which people have knocked when the sunlight stroked their skin. 
melodies wrapped with wildflowers
they nurtured the poisen that was their love source.

the sun got rotten
wildflowers called me
they overfed me
we smelled the moment
the rustling fibers of our heads
we walked towards black mirrors
filthy orange
our heads bounced into each other
and i felt the heat of other people's brains
hovers upon my lashes.

you were on fire
the water rolled over to the void
filthy names
the mountains became rivers
i wrote your name on the water
i went back to the storm
the water wrote me
the ceiling of earth
upon my squeezing brain.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I hope it's not too weird to be posting epic poetry in this thread lol :afr
but this is one the best poetry readings I've heard so far, he puts so much emotion into the poem I wouldn't get otherwise if I just read it myself. I can just feel my sins crawling on my back...






the actual poem starts at 2:10 if anyone's interested.


----------



## JustALonelyHeart (Nov 20, 2015)

Tired of love songs, tired of couples
Holding hands and kissing in the street.
Tired of hipocrisy, tired of the world
I crave to fly away, where no one can find me.
They try to force me to fit in...
But I have not the slightest idea who I am.
Maybe I am human, maybe something different...
All that I know...I feel it in the blood
Flowing through my veins,
Is that I don't belong here, 
In this dark, cold and lonely place...

(dunno what I should name this, guess it'd be "Tired of the world")


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Brace yourself,

Pure darkness is coming forth,

No more tainted love songs,

For when this sleeping giant wakes, 

I promise this,

hell will rain down from the sky.

Obliteration upon us,

This is a war,

And his spirit lives on to guide forth, 

Let's tear this world apart one last time as we march to our demise.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm back from the grave,
You've never met the likes of me.
I'm left no soul to save,
You've never seen the dark in me.

I am your Lucifer,
a love once so pure now scorned,
for this heart I've mourned,
It's time to be reborn.
I'm back to punish you eternally,
As personal hells torment internally.

Your words burned,
Your actions scolded,
From molten lava ash I'm moulded.
I've shed the skin of care,
As I see you for the truth. 

You've made this heart a tomb,
Now it rests in peace,
As it met with its own doom,
I'm back as the beast.

You try to dominate, controlling,
Assassinate, withholding,
Think no action has a consequence?
You reap what you sew,
Now burn as the wrath of hell comes forth, Any love you've held, abort.

You summoned my demise,
Now I'm back with blood red eyes,
Any love you hold abort,
For lucifer comes forth.

A match made in heaven,
Brought us down to hell.
You've never seen the likes of me,
Of wrath and fire I breathe. 

You've never met the dark in me,
save the pity and false pleas, 
I'm here as your own lucifer. 
This hell has moulded me. 
These flames have set me free.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

He who sees in three dimensions.
My heart still beats.
You, constrained by fear of getting close.
Restrained by the fear of vulnerability.
Your eyes so cold,
But I don't weep for you. 
Soul mates, my love, my hate.
Evoker, invoker, provoker.
The devil waits right outside my door.
Knock, knock. But I won't let her in.
I've burned away that part of me.
You don't hold that lock and key.
Cut it out with surgical precision.
It's not about good and evil,
Your emotional constraints limit you.
Black and white, fear and mite.
Living on your borderline. 
You fear what I've defined. 
A fragile ego. Vanity of the mirror haunts you. Fear of reality taunts you.
But I never lied when I said you were beautiful. 
You don't define the dark and light in me.
Your judgment of no consequence. 
I feel the goodness of my heart radiating.
But It's warmth not wasted on you,
For you live inside your tomb. 
Dominate, controlling.
You don't procreate, withholding. 
There was a time when every scar was scolding. But now I see the real you unfolding. 
Every tyrant has there day.
Cower as you're laid to waste. 
For you've left such a bitter taste.
And for that I was disgraced. 
Until I was saved by personal grace.
My convictions decisive.
Your afflictions concise.
Wounded Angel, you cut of your own wings.
Did you even feel a thing?
Forget that, I don't want another question.
Not even your suggestions.
I define me, not you. 
Your attempts of the fool. 
And you said it broke you heart, but it was already black as tar and cold as ice.
Let me be precise. I'm not giving up the fight.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

When the very air that we breath in is contaminated
It is no secret that morality is on the verge of getting executed
Vanity is our kind's current fashion
While purity has gone out of appreciation
With all the money splurged on war and conflicts
A part of me shrinks when I try to grasp the severity of our current situation
A humanity that is too transfixed in the wonders of ruins and dust
Too fixated on war and breaking each other's guts
Power blinding several of visions
Greed overpowering that hungry child's cries
When you think about what could have been
What if excess money wasn't splurged on battlefields
What If the money was used to bestow books and education to the children of poverty
Who knew what the future could have held
If only we could have given the starving children a chance
A chance at life and the gift of education
Maybe this child could have grown up to a world of endless possibilities
Maybe this child could have grown up to put a conclusion to the pettiness of our conflicts
But unfortunately, my hope is just a mere idealization
Unfortunately, a starving child may not be given books
He may not be granted a chance at life that he deserves
Because we are too busy trying to rule the other in the name of civility 
Too lost in the hunger we have to rule the world
In too deep that while that starving child over there cries because all he wants is some love and a chance at life
His loud cries will be disregarded
Because we'd rather spend time and money on ending the other


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Flirt

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1N2hEmepIeI

I'm just some guy, but I have a feeling of attraction.
Time to put on a smile and force some interaction.
Click into extrovert like it's my natural state.
Talk shop about the obvious, push that this is fate.
Give some compliments, without laying it on thick.
Being relatable, and not thinking with my dick.
I make you smile and giggle a little bit.
Keeping eye contact, despite the jiggle from your tit.
Feel like this is going well, play it like I'm hip.
Ask her about upcoming weekend, she begins to bite her lip.
Before she says anything, seems there's a long pause.
I begin to fantasize, before I know it's a lost cause.
Tell myself she's my future, this could be my destiny.
Can't fight these feelings, a goddess right in front me.
Don't go sleaze, keep your thoughts together steadily.
Then begins emotions, hormones surging readily.
Think of all the secrets to intellectually share. 
Freeing my perversion, holding it all bare.
Open up to me, and share what's within.
I want you so bad, please be my 8th sin.
"I have a boyfriend," she says, with a pursed mouth.
Dreams dashed, take my leave, 'cause this just went south.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

JustThisGuy said:


> Flirt
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1N2hEmepIeI
> 
> ...


 You sound like Dexter Morgan holy shiiiiiiii that's cool


----------



## zubie (May 27, 2016)

Poem by me. Wrote it just now. 

The red balloons released today.
And the days went past the moon. 
The rocks of stars dried away.
And I left a little too soon.

Was when I ventured from my heart
Floating higher and higher still..
and in your candlelight have strayed. 
To swoon, my love, to swoon

So warm and smooth,
your thoughts have been
soothing me against the rain
Forever I can stay here still
And not think of the pain

But alas, you shake and tremble
Here, a home for me is not,
you point your finger that I shall go
But where I go, care you not.

Can a tear on my cheek persuade you?
Can my sigh warm your fill? 
If I were to always obey you,
would you let this one order still?

But as I float away, 
cooling as the rocks around,
I don't listen to one last flicker,
cause I know there is nothing
nothing but more holes to be found

And Where will I go? 
Nowhere baby.


----------



## MoonxChild (Jun 16, 2016)

Not sure what to call this. I know nothing about poetry. Just some musings I guess. 

Spoken word intimidates me
Exhausts me
And sometimes escapes me

Written word inspires me
Motivates me
And frees me

While speaking I might stutter
Or stumble
I might fail to convey to you
Who I really am

Writing allows me to take all of that
Which I internalize
To mold it and sculpt it
And to give it to you only when I am sure
That it will show you
Exactly who I am


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

The bottle is bottomless
Full of my weakness and rife with concomitant

But despite my worst fears 
And skeletons in the closet

Your warm hands in the cold fog
Remind me not to sob


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I was born 
One day it was warm
My mother was fat 
Like a big fluffy cat
Life it t'was good I thought it was grand 
C'ept took a long time for me to stand 
As I got older the world seemed colder 
must become bolder 
afraid to live, to scared to die 
all I could do was cry 
ain't no good in asking why


----------



## Gorgoroth9 (Jul 4, 2016)

*Fat with Wisdom*

Hopefully this is formatted to be read-able for you folks. This one is just about my feelings toward people whose cockiness bleeds into making those like us feel like lesser, just to build up their own delusional, ever-fleeting sense of self-worth. If you're in a frustrated mood, maybe it'll help- I hope 

the pinnacle of self-satisfaction 
oozing with self-assured omniscience
for trudging your way through a revolving door of thankless jobs
scraping off fleeting days of the turgid years of your empty life
just to get scolded by an even bigger loser than you as a pat on the back
you're a pro, and you're so full of how much you know
and you tease it out of your tight ******* and show it off
like a golden trophy in ode to your great status of mediocrity
proudest cog in the machine of an insipid antiquated leg of bureaucracy 
well, a little bit of me feels sorry, but that's a small fraction
of the way I feel about people like you with no patience for humanity
those that get off prodding weak egos through palavering and force-feeding
you can see the fecal stains from past retching that once rained down 
last week I saw her subordinate cower and hold her nose, 
but it didn't stop the hot **** from sliding out all over her nice clothes
it pulsates from a boundless refuse, and as it expels it foams, slathers and laps up 
in that holding place of the pool of their jaw is a foul steaming soup of bile and pride
you could've filled each county waste repository with all that self-glad-handing smut 
too bad nobody wants to listen to an engorged elephant beat itself off in clear view
you're as lonely as you are full of that wisdom, and other sorts of repellent residue
and I'd have loved to been a disciple, if it had ever really been about the truth
all your sage words were just a tale of facts raveling toward no coherent direction 
you drew it out over your rotund sweating folds, around your bursting corpulent equator 
a man-made halo that disgusted all you pushed headlong into your swampy fumes of vanity
compliments on embodying an overwrought example of self-imposed psychological subterfuge
your denial is delicious, and by delicious I mean noxious
May I too master the art of territorial pissing, 
and win the unwinnable game that ends in death
Though you should have paid more heed to the rules, 
engorge yourself now and hold on to your fat head, 
because I'll be glad when the truth comes, and both of us are dead


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

why must my feelings weigh so heavy

my blood runs thin and my hands are unsteady

doctor, can these wounds be sutured?

or am i doomed to this prison of a future?


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

if you were here, i'd clean these sheets
i'd wash the dishes
and tend to the sheep
i'd pick all the plums
in hopes you would not be so glum
it hurts me when you keep so mum
dearest, why are you so quiet?
why do you turn your head even when my pleas turn sonnet?
here, take this plum. it is so fair and violet
please may it be sweet,
i wish it to be supple,
an offering to your inner demons
may they accept this from a heathen
hundreds of miles i'd walk
to collect water for these dry fields
thousands of steps i'd take
i care not my fate
for it is just your happiness
that i seek to create


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Come undrum 
Come.
Undumb
Conundrum come.
Um 
Come
Done
The undrums come.
Undone
In undrums coming.
Undrumming 
Coming in undrums dumbing.
Wondering.
Conundering.
Come undering.
Done umbering.
Brung un conundrums
Come. 
Drums unding
Coming
And nonedering.
If I were cunned
I would drum my undering.
Coming and thundering.
Dundering and wondering.
I would cun.


----------



## Shredder (Apr 19, 2011)

jim_morrison said:


> I'm back from the grave,
> You've never met the likes of me.
> I'm left no soul to save,
> You've never seen the dark in me.
> ...


These would make great lyrics to a death metal song!


----------



## Shredder (Apr 19, 2011)

MoonxChild said:


> Not sure what to call this. I know nothing about poetry. Just some musings I guess.
> 
> Spoken word intimidates me
> Exhausts me
> ...


Great writing!


----------



## May19 (Apr 25, 2012)

I wrote this in May. I wasn't sure how to tell my ex-bf at that time what was wrong. All he ever did was play league (LoL). And for those who know of the game, played it, or still plays it know that there's a lot of clicking involve. Hence the reason I wrote this poem and called it click. He would Skype call me but all he ever did was play his games. Didn't really talk and if I did talk, he would shush me. I guess I just want to share something on here >.<

*Click*
Click Click
Click Click
Click Click.

Click Click.
my mind is unraveling
something about you shows me
that you.dont.care
if i were a window or a tab 
would you click me away
like
the way you would click away
all of your problems?

i dont hate you and
i dont want to hate you
but every time the clicking starts 
its like a ticking bomb 
tick tock 
tick tock
click tock
click talk

talk
what is talking?
if all we [can] ever hear 
is clicking
your clicking
my clicking
when will we finally stop 
and ask each other
how we're doing?
what we're feeling?

click
_no new messages_
click
_five missed calls_
click
_"im sorry im just tired"_
click
_"lets just talk some other day"_

click 
click click


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Last poem of Edgar Allan Poe :


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

jim_morrison said:


> I'm back from the grave,
> You've never met the likes of me.
> I'm left no soul to save,
> You've never seen the dark in me.
> ...


This is good


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

JustThisGuy said:


> Flirt
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1N2hEmepIeI
> 
> ...


Wow, people are great here, or yall copy pastying or this some next level ****


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

AlwaysAlive said:


> The poetry thread
> Has been dead
> But it got revived
> The poetry thread survived


Some Kanye bars right here


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

AceEmoKid said:


> Hey, don't look now kid.
> Creepy man in a window.
> Taking your photo.


Amazing. 5\5


----------



## Gorgoroth9 (Jul 4, 2016)

Inbetween Friends

I used to lay my heart open for public picking
it was a naive impulse trusting my friends
thinking they would love me through my sins
and they don't call me up much anymore
and I've found some new shaky shackles to adorn
I started adding humor as sugar to my bitter truth
now I find myself wresting for mere respect 
I can't trust this capricious human breed
I feel alone, and an equal punch of greed
couldn't you validate my existence?
couldn't you empathize with my experience?
I know I made mistakes, and dug up my share of dirt
but I clearly made an effort to make amends and stay friends
but they still plainly elect I'm not worth it
I almost wish I could call it neglect, and not rejection
and I still dream of living alone in a quiet home
so I could sit late at night on my terrace smoking cigarettes
and I'm just not sure why I stick around when I'm not wanted
I feel your disdain each time our eyes meet, 
wouldn't I be better off separate and incomplete
at least I might have my self-respect 
at the low, low cost of a marginal sense of sanity


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Every night and every morn 
some to misery are born 
Every morn and every night 
some are born to sweet delight 
some are born to endless night


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 21, 2016)

This is something personal I wrote 2 years ago. It's an imaginary conversation I'm having with my soulmate. Part of me still believes that I'm going to see him again and tell him these words face to face.

Sorry that it's not in English, but I originally wrote it in German (he's from Germany).

*
Eine Konversation mit dir aber nur mit mir*

_Ja du bist dabei, auch wenn Ich dich nicht sehe, weil du weit weg bist.
Es ist nur mein Fenster, Ich bin im Dunkelheit, aber Ich sehe alles so klar, 
Du hörst nicht aber du weisst schon, egal wenn du eigentlich nichts verstehst.

Wir reden ohne zu reden, Ich sehe deine Augen die unsichtbar sind. 
wie bitte?, was sagtest du? Ach ja, Ich höre dich auch so klar, 
besonders wenn du schweigsam bist, wenn du nicht kommst,
Dir fehlen den Worten, da ist wenn Ich dir am besten verstehe.

Viele Konversationen, so viele Jahren, millionen Worter und Versprechens,
aber leider kein gutes Ergebniss, Ich frage mich und dich wo mein Fehler ist,
dann einige Leute sagen mein Fehler ist zu denken dass Ich einen Fehler mache,
wenn in unserem Fall, Ich machte alles richtig und jenseits mögliches, aber du nichts.

Wenn Ich kann es nicht mehr halten, schreibe ich dir noch einmal, Ich bin voll nervös, 
leider Ich bekomme dasselbe Worter, die selbe Redensart von dir, eine Wiederholung,
verlieren mich willst du nicht, verzeihen von mir willst du doch,
du hörst denn was Ich von dir will, aber das ist irgendwie unwichtig, es hat keinen Raum.

Ich soll auf jemand Ich echt liebe warten, also auf dich, das genau tat Ich für 10 Jahre,
warum sollte ich weiter warten auf jemand der nach so viele Zeit absolut nichts getan hat?,
Ich meinte warten während du auf dich arbeitst, dich heilst und ein richtiges Leben bauest auf,
aber wenn du garnix davon tust, nur leblos gesitzt bleibst, dann warte Ich vergeblich auf das Nichts.

Jetzt mal im Ernst, wer wurde auf dich warten? die Antwort ist einfach Schatz, niemand!,
Wer hätte sein eigenes Leben für dich geopfert, wie ich genau tat und für so lange?
Ja, das haste selbst tausende Mal schon geantwortet, das Problem ist du dringst auf mein Warten.

Ja, Du angeblich weißt und verstehst, troztdem dringst auf ein "ewigen" Warten von mir, 
bis den unbekannten und fern Tag, du Lust auf endlich ein Erwachsen zu bekommen hast,
egal wenn das bedeutet mein eigenes Leben unterbrechen und verpatzen,
entschuldigung Schatz, das kann Ich nicht mehr weder machen, noch halten.

Ich weiß du verstehst, du weißt es, nur leider kannst du nicht damit in Frieden leben,
Du willst dass, Ich einfach auf das ewiges Warten bleibe, ohne mich zu beklagen,
das alles wie früher ist, jeden Tag uns Chat zu Chat wiederholen, über unsere so gennate Liebe reden,
und auch über unsere Pläne, Zusammenleben, und Träume, die werden nie in Erfüllung gehen.

Du willst dass wir in dieser schönen Fantasie noch viele Jahre mehr leben,
Dein bequemer Platz nicht zu velieren, dein normaler und schon bekannter Alltag erhalten,
Und es ist unwichtig wie viele Mal wir reden über dich und dein Problem, 
Du verzichtest deine günstiger Lage nicht auf, und leider Ich kann das nicht mehr tolerieren.

Deine Lage spitzt sich zu, so Ich habe auch meine Position beziehen,
Wenn du wirklich denkst mal nach, über was du mit deinem Benehmen provozierst, 
und endlich raus deiner Lage gehst,
Dann vielleicht hätten wir wieder eine Chance, nur hoffe Ich dass nicht zu spät schon ist,

Sogar es bringt und auch hilft nichts, sogar Ih sage es dir wenn du nicht wirklich da bist...

...Bärchen Ich liebe dich.

*Für immer dein Schmetterling.*_


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## MadnessVertigo (Sep 26, 2016)

Strains of music in the night
Hide me from the world of light
Take away the pain so great
My mind is threatening to break
Drown the memories in me
The future I don't want to see
I'm not alone when you sing
But now your song is vanishing
The world sleeps while I alone
Try in vain to hear your song


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Yearning to moan
Severe the pain
Embrace felicity

Trying to cry
My sanity
Pushed astray

Trampled in darkness
Drabness glooms
Scared to speak 

Empty again
Arms are bare
Frightened by thoughts

Scared to run
Fearing the Sun
To you I come


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Langston Hughes - Let America Be America Again

Let America be America again.
Let it be the dream it used to be.
Let it be the pioneer on the plain
Seeking a home where he himself is free.

(America never was America to me.)

Let America be the dream the dreamers dreamed-
Let it be that great strong land of love
Where never kings connive nor tyrants scheme
That any man be crushed by one above.

(It never was America to me.)

O, let my land be a land where Liberty
Is crowned with no false patriotic wreath,
But opportunity is real, and life is free,
Equality is in the air we breathe.

(There's never been equality for me,
Nor freedom in this "homeland of the free.")

Say, who are you that mumbles in the dark? 
And who are you that draws your veil across the stars?

I am the poor white, fooled and pushed apart,
I am the ***** bearing slavery's scars.
I am the red man driven from the land,
I am the immigrant clutching the hope I seek-
And finding only the same old stupid plan
Of dog eat dog, of mighty crush the weak.

I am the young man, full of strength and hope,
Tangled in that ancient endless chain
Of profit, power, gain, of grab the land!
Of grab the gold! Of grab the ways of satisfying need!
Of work the men! Of take the pay!
Of owning everything for one's own greed!

I am the farmer, bondsman to the soil.
I am the worker sold to the machine.
I am the *****, servant to you all.
I am the people, humble, hungry, mean-
Hungry yet today despite the dream.
Beaten yet today-O, Pioneers!
I am the man who never got ahead,
The poorest worker bartered through the years.

Yet I'm the one who dreamt our basic dream
In the Old World while still a serf of kings,
Who dreamt a dream so strong, so brave, so true,
That even yet its mighty daring sings
In every brick and stone, in every furrow turned
That's made America the land it has become.
O, I'm the man who sailed those early seas
In search of what I meant to be my home-
For I'm the one who left dark Ireland's shore,
And Poland's plain, and England's grassy lea,
And torn from Black Africa's strand I came
To build a "homeland of the free."

The free?

Who said the free? Not me?
Surely not me? The millions on relief today?
The millions shot down when we strike?
The millions who have nothing for our pay?
For all the dreams we've dreamed
And all the songs we've sung
And all the hopes we've held
And all the flags we've hung,
The millions who have nothing for our pay-
Except the dream that's almost dead today.

O, let America be America again-
The land that never has been yet-
And yet must be-the land where every man is free.
The land that's mine-the poor man's, Indian's, *****'s, ME-
Who made America,
Whose sweat and blood, whose faith and pain,
Whose hand at the foundry, whose plow in the rain,
Must bring back our mighty dream again.

Sure, call me any ugly name you choose-
The steel of freedom does not stain.
From those who live like leeches on the people's lives,
We must take back our land again,
America!

O, yes,
I say it plain,
America never was America to me,
And yet I swear this oath-
America will be!

Out of the rack and ruin of our gangster death,
The rape and rot of graft, and stealth, and lies,
We, the people, must redeem
The land, the mines, the plants, the rivers.
The mountains and the endless plain-
All, all the stretch of these great green states-
And make America again!


----------



## lummex (Oct 15, 2014)

Once a year, when I come trembling from out of the ground, 
To watch the beautiful people spin their worlds around 
I stand on ice, rigid and scared 
God cut out my voice box, so they cannot understand 
How much I love them 

It is terror living in hiding, waiting to find myself out 
I cannot be this, but there is nothing else to be 
In the warmth of my cozy burrow, 
I can dream and dream and dream 

If it is good then it is good 
But on the surface they die waiting 
For a mask who could see them
They would bend and fold. 
Alas. The sand burns through. 
I stand not making sound


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## udit thakur (Feb 21, 2016)

I dreamed a dream no one could see,
I threw away everything that i didn’t need
I am holding these feelings that i cant give up in my heart
Even if my feet fall victim to the shackles of sacrifice
In between reality and my ideal
I cant hold back the flooding impulses
Because i have a strong desire to accomplish 
I am not weak enough to believe any of these negative perceptions
I am a trickster who does not know solitude.

source: DEATH NOTE


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

’Twas the day everything changed, and the beginning of a flame
a fire so powerful, it could not be contained 
a combustion the eyes could not see 
Burning from the inside out, until there was no room to breathe.

I tried to get gold, but all I wore that day was black. 
The glass was broken, the flame and smoke was released, and there was no going back. 
And here I stand today, atop a broken structure because of the fire, because of the chains. 
Wondering, hoping, contemplating, when will it be my time? 
I feel deprived and desperately need a change. 


May 12th of 2015, I will always remember that day. 
The beginning of the end as I would always say 
But the greatest dagger to the heart can sometimes be your biggest blessing
Live long and prosper, across the barrier of time. But then again, i’m only guessing.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

There she goes down the street.
Every time our eyes cross, she smiles back at me.
Written down on paper when i'll see her again. 
Thinking of ways to approach her the next day while i'm in bed. 
But the nerves are to blame.
From me telling her my name. 
The aftertaste leaves a bitter breath.
Which makes others want to get away.

Why do I continue to be afraid?
Have I lost that fire, have I lost that hunger? 
It's like I sink every time I hit the water. 
I'm stuck in a cycle I cannot escape, 
No matter the path I choose darkness is my fate 
Because i'm a slave bound by chains 
I'm the ice that always melts and the fire without a flame. 

So there she goes a month later walking down the street 
But this time with another guy who was more courageous than me
As they kiss goodbye I begin to cry 
Because that could've been me if I would have just broken the ice
But darkness is my fate
Bound by chains so I cannot escape
Only when I break free can I possibly make
the courage to ask for a first date. 

I can't wait! 

lmao


The End


----------



## Astynk (Oct 8, 2016)

*Larvae (Wait Along, Alone)*

Your body is a-rottin'
They can feel it
They follow the smell
They follow the screams

Don't run away
Your legs are rotten
And eaten
By the larvae

Stuck in delusion
Deep in oblivion
Disallowed to reason
Disallowed to be.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Summing how I feel consistently - 


Complacency


the blanketed warmth comforts me / in its strange idle of stillness / it has me wrapped and protected / my friend or folly it is full of welcome safeness / though it does not last long / for whatever reason the fabric becomes frayed / pills of real dreams become loose like dandelions bidding goodbye into the wind / the stillness is replaced / and internment arrives/ it is telling me a dreamless life / is no dream at all / so stagger into wake / else aged lines will not mark smiles in my fate


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

_Look into the eyes of a killer.
Mad man and woman's forsaken potion
filled up with so much hatred,
he said, "I'm safer than hope."

Cross the lines of a repentance nearer
in this he conjure his life reel inert
at the infant just born, it hurts.
"I savor the worst." These
moments lurk opportunity to check
if the mind works:

"In due time perks."
"And I grind right."
"Do I sign first?" asked the mama.
"This our bind's site."

As the minute-infant thinks
have I out timed life?
Where'd my prime go?
Saw the sun and chirped, "There's my lime light."

Dare you court of me so I only reap the rewards of
my efforts when I'm old?

Vanity's tipped me off.
Scrapped my lungs off the pavement
'cus the words I held haven
weren't mistaken
but to society - flossed.

Baby bird annihilated by its parents.
Now wings lofted in oceans
what once a perfect motion 
now crumbles the coasts
thy only tears to be toted.

My only fear's til we notice
said the father as he held in
his wing the bearer and terror
of the child never to gaze or sing.

Never to play or eat.
"Better dismay than weak,"
then flew away thy guardians
gobbling 'way their hunger in their beak.

Here lies a child catered by the earth
and though thy never chanced to work
the oceans rave with him eternally
allies of mirth._


----------



## Lemmy4ever (Feb 2, 2017)

Here's one I did about a month ago. Just note I was in a horrible place at the time, and while I don't feel quite as bad as I did at the time this poem pretty much reflects my true feelings at the time. I normally don't write poems or anything like that because I'm really not that creative, and I don't know a lot about poetry so honestly I guess it's okay. Anyway, here it is.

I take a look back and I see where it went wrong.
But maybe this was simply my destiny all along.
I stop and I look at what I've done with my life.
Yet all that I see is nothing but pain and strife.
Will things ever work, will they ever be right?
But all I see is darkness, what's hidden is the light.
I see what I've done wrong, and I simply just cry.
I've messed up so badly, I wonder why I still try.

I keep waiting for someone, but where could they be?
So it seems that there really is no one for me.
I guess I'm just cursed to live life on my own.
I'll simply die broken, miserable, and alone.
Ask me when I'll find someone, and the answer is never.
Ask me how long I'll be alone, the answer is forever.
I guess it doesn't matter since I have nothing to give.
And this loneliness is the reason I don't want to live.

I keep waiting on that light to shine its way through.
But it never seems to come, so what can I do?
If I'm cursed to die alone, then please let this end.
There are people around me, but I need more than a friend.
I look at everything wrong, and all I can do is sigh.
I really wish I could stay strong, but I just want to die.


----------



## ManInAShed (Dec 19, 2016)

A glimpse behind the mask, 
a catching of the tongue.
The faces waiting in the shadows, 
I know,
I've seen them before.

The breaking of a new day,
the makeshift of the moment.
A not-so-subtle desire, 
an urge,
to discover the self.

A memory now,
disconnect me from my emotion.
How’d I fail to see through this disguise?
The layers of compassion 
hidden 
within those focus-wearied eyes.

A whisper,
an acknowledgement.
A tattering of delusions,
the picking up of ruins.
How much was it worth to learn what could have been known
Any other way?

The seconds turned into minutes,
the minutes became miles,
My breath tired,
it tried to keep up.

Calmness.
Now.
The centre of peace.
The questions and their answers
subsided,
a beckoning of quietness and solitude.


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

The Manor

A mere child
Home alone
In the manor.
It's two P.M.-
Peek through curtains:
Sky looks dim.
Grey clouds.
Feel the chill,
(Even inside).
Getting darker.
Not many neighbors
In the moor.
Trees dancing.
Hear a howling.
Feel the draft.
Attic door
Goes up and down!
Suddenly black.
Current lost.
The manor is dead-
Scary!
Outside:
White rain slanting,
Contrasting to darkness;
Trees buckling.
Hear a pounding.
The doors slam!
The storm is wicked!
Inside:
The question,
_Am I safe?_
Better hide...
To the wardrobe!
A wooden oasis!
Pull the doors!
A new surrounding
Of soft garments,
A safe haven;
But...
Feel a rush!
Stomach racing!
Heart beating!-
Bracing!
The wood shaking!
Banging!
Head slamming!-
_Am I flying!?_
Hear the tearing!
The ripping!
The moor's wrath
Is upon it.
Feel dizzy...
Feel sickly...
Upside down?...
Liquid seeping in...
Soon drowning?...
Suddenly-
Silence.
Calm.
A beam of light
Finds a way in
The wooden shelter.
Touch the handle.
Cold brass.
Open.
See
The light,
The sky,
A drenched moor.
Outside:
The wardrobe 
On its side.
Trees 
On their sides.
Wet.
Confused.
Scared.
Alone.
But...
Here comes father,
Running!
Here comes mother,
Crying!-
_Where is the manor?...
Where is the manor?..._


----------



## MysteryWhiteGirl (Mar 18, 2017)

This one is still unfinished. I'm not sure what I wrote it about but I'm kind of proud of it.



Let the silence covet you like the blanket at birth,
Let the ground pull you in like a child in the dirt,

Let the sun lay into your spot and keep you warm,
And let is rise and be on your memory at dawn.


----------



## thet33g (Jul 26, 2013)

*Roll the dice*

if you're going to try, go all the
way.
otherwise, don't even start.
if you're going to try, go all the
way.
this could mean losing girlfriends,
wives, relatives, jobs and
maybe your mind.
go all the way.
it could mean not eating for 3 or 4 days.
it could mean freezing on a
park bench.
it could mean jail,
it could mean derision,
mockery,
isolation.
isolation is the gift,
all the others are a test of your
endurance, of
how much you really want to
do it.
and you'll do it
despite rejection and the worst odds
and it will be better than
anything else
you can imagine.
if you're going to try,
go all the way.
there is no other feeling like
that.
you will be alone with the gods
and the nights will flame with
fire.
do it, do it, do it.
do it.
all the way
all the way.
you will ride life straight to
perfect laughter, its
the only good fight
there is.
- Charles Bukowski


----------



## Laurelles (Jun 28, 2017)

Here's a poem I wrote a few nights ago about a sunset and the nostalgia it evoked in me for a simpler world which probably never existed in the first place. Ideally spoken with a thick rural Norfolk accent

*I REGRESS*
There is that purple every summer,
As the sun hits the empty fen,
A few miles down yonder,
There is that purple, there is that prodigal royal,
Crown of reeds and photosynthesis,
In the cat's-eyes of the roads of the fens, there is a purple
In that crowd of zero, I regress

Norfolk, you've been good to me,
There is that manic pixie dream summer,
There is a tangible hope in the songs and waters,
Of every lonely, lost Anglian lover,
There is your face, the orchestra,
That purple ensemble,
Every leitmotif that sleeps in the dormant air,
Makes me regress, I crumble


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

Hear a word, a word in season,
for the day is drawing nigh,
When the Cause shall call upon us,
some to live, and some to die!

He that dies shall not die lonely,
many an one hath gone before;
He that lives shall bear no burden
heavier than the life they bore.

Nothing ancient is their story,
e’en but yesterday they bled,
Youngest they of earth’s beloved,
last of all the valiant dead.

E’en the tidings we are telling,
was the tale they had to tell,
E’en the hope that our hearts cherish,
was the hope for which they fell.

In the grave where tyrants thrust them,
lies their labour and their pain,
But undying from their sorrow
springeth up the hope again.

Mourn not therefore, nor lament it,
that the world outlives their life;
Voice and vision yet they give us,
making strong our hands for strife.

Some had name, and fame, and honour,
learn’d they were, and wise and strong;
Some were nameless, poor, unlettered,
weak in all but grief and wrong.

Named and nameless all live in us;
one and all they lead us yet
Every pain to count for nothing,
every sorrow to forget.

Hearken how they cry, “O happy,
happy ye that ye were born
In the sad slow night’s departing,
in the rising of the morn.

“Fair the crown the Cause hath for you,
well to die or well to live
Through the battle, through the tangle,
peace to gain or peace to give.”

Ah, it may be! Oft meseemeth,
in the days that yet shall be,
When no slave of gold abideth
’twixt the breadth of sea to sea,

Oft, when men and maids are merry,
ere the sunlight leaves the earth,
And they bless the day beloved,
all too short for all their mirth,

Some shall pause awhile and ponder
on the bitter days of old,
Ere the toil of strife and battle
overthrew the curse of gold;

Then ’twixt lips of loved and lover
solemn thoughts of us shall rise;
We who once were fools defeated,
then shall be the brave and wise.

There amidst the world new-builded
shall our earthly deeds abide,
Though our names be all forgotten,
and the tale of how we died.

Life or death then, who shall heed it,
what we gain or what we lose?
Fair flies life amid the struggle,
and the Cause for each shall choose.

Hear a word, a word in season,
for the day is drawing nigh,
When the Cause shall call upon us,
some to live, and some to die! 

William Morris


----------



## nietzschemami (Jul 5, 2017)

Apples do amuse me,

How crunchy,good and juicy.

I’ll stay here still forever,

With apples as my dinner. 



And while the littel mortals play,

I’ll watch and laugh at them all day.

Togheter with my partner in crime,

That kills every evil time by time.



As the days go by,

There are always time to say goodbye.

So punish the evil one,

Before your existence will be gone.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Title: The End, Beautiful Friend

My grandpa lies beneath a cloud
Waiting for his time to come
And should that end become allowed
Then sadness I will succumb

Written for me by my friend Eddie Sawdust. Miss him dearly.


----------



## gamerguy13 (Oct 20, 2015)

Great poems up above.
Short poems is what I like to write:

*A Rose Untitled*

_A rose is but a rose.
Thorny to the touch and pretty to behold.
What's left when all the petals wither and fall?
Former resplendence from stamen, pistil, and all.
You can compare the life of a rose to that of a human life.
When we grow old and ugly, we shall too also die._


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

I have not only falcons
in the family, and towers
on golden hills, but also
crabs: on the loud flat shore
under black cliffs, crabs
prancing in the shadow
of fierce, stranded seaweed.
And there are lots of bats
in my inheritance; the flittermouse
cracks the cup of twilight by the house
of owls and grey acacias, writes
my name in the Almanach
de Gotha: Ostrogotha.
And the moth
is a kind of cousin, and some nights
of autumn, rain is my elder brother.

Ursula K le Guin


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

*Hate is only one of many responses*

true, hurt and hate go hand in hand
but why be afraid of hate, it is only there
think of filth, is it really awesome
neither is hate
don't be shy of unkindness, either
it's cleansing and allows you to be direct
like an arrow that feels something

out and out meanness, too, lets love breathe
you don't have to fight off getting in too deep
you can always get out if you're not too scared

an ounce of prevention's
enough to poison the heart
don't think of others
until you have thought of yourself, are true

all of these things, if you feel them
will be graced by a certain reluctance
and turn into gold

if felt by me, will be smilingly deflected
by your mysterious concern

F. O Hara


----------



## May19 (Apr 25, 2012)

from Salt by Nayyirah Waheed


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

"If you're sloppy, that's just fine. 
If you're moody, I won't mind. 
If you're fat, that's fine with me. 
If you're skinny, let it be. 
If you're bossy, that's alright. 
If you're nasty, I won't fight. 
If you're rough, well that's just you. 
If you're mean, that's alright too. 
Whatever you are is all okay. 
I don't like you anyway."

-Shel Silverstein


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

Can rules or tutors educate
The semigod whom we await?
He must be musical,
Tremulous, impressional,
Alive to gentle influence
Of landscape and of sky,
And tender to the spirit-touch
Of man's or maiden's eye:
But, to his native centre fast,
Shall into Future fuse the Past,
And the world's flowing fates in his own mould recast. 

Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Who am i, but alone?
I could of sworn i had a friend,
But it turned out to be just pretend.
Don't try to help me, i don't need it, cause my heart is so cold, I can't feel it


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Ah! Why, Because the Dazzling Sun
BY EMILY BRONTË
Ah! why, because the dazzling sun 
Restored my earth to joy 
Have you departed, every one, 
And left a desert sky? 

All through the night, your glorious eyes 
Were gazing down in mine, 
And with a full heart's thankful sighs 
I blessed that watch divine! 

I was at peace, and drank your beams 
As they were life to me 
And revelled in my changeful dreams 
Like petrel on the sea. 

Thought followed thought—star followed star 
Through boundless regions on, 
While one sweet influence, near and far, 
Thrilled through and proved us one. 

Why did the morning rise to break 
So great, so pure a spell, 
And scorch with fire the tranquil cheek 
Where your cool radiance fell? 

Blood-red he rose, and arrow-straight, 
His fierce beams struck my brow; 
The soul of Nature sprang elate, 
But mine sank sad and low! 

My lids closed down—yet through their veil 
I saw him blazing still; 
And bathe in gold the misty dale, 
And flash upon the hill. 

I turned me to the pillow then 
To call back Night, and see 
Your worlds of solemn light, again 
Throb with my heart and me! 

It would not do—the pillow glowed 
And glowed both roof and floor, 
And birds sang loudly in the wood, 
And fresh winds shook the door. 

The curtains waved, the wakened flies 
Were murmuring round my room, 
Imprisoned there, till I should rise 
And give them leave to roam. 

O Stars and Dreams and Gentle Night; 
O Night and Stars return! 
And hide me from the hostile light 
That does not warm, but burn— 

That drains the blood of suffering men; 
Drinks tears, instead of dew: 
Let me sleep through his blinding reign, 
And only wake with you! 


Source: The Longman Anthology of Poetry (2006)




More About this Poem
MORE POEMS BY EMILY BRONTË
The night is darkening round me
BY EMILY BRONTË
No Coward Soul Is Mine
BY EMILY BRONTË
Plead for Me
BY EMILY BRONTË
Remembrance
BY EMILY BRONTË
Shall earth no more inspire thee
BY EMILY BRONTË
See All Poems by this Author


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

* I Wish My Tongue were a Quiver*

I wish my tongue were a quiver the size of a huge cask
Packed and crammed with long black venomous rankling darts.
I'd fling you more full of them, and joy in the task,
Than ever Sebastian was, or Caesar, with thirty-three swords in his heart.

I'd make a porcupine out of you, or a pincushion, say;
The shafts should stand so thick you'd look like a headless hen
Hung up by the heels, with the long bare red neck stretching, curving, and
dripping away
From the soiled floppy ball of ruffled feathers standing on end.

You should bristle like those cylindrical brushes they use to scrub out
bottles
Not even to reach the kindly earth with the soles of you prickled feet,
And I would stand by and watch you wriggle and writhe, gurgling through the

barbs in your throttle
Like a woolly caterpillar pinned on its back - man, that would be sweet.

-- Louis Alexander MacKay


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

This one is technically cheating because it's spoken word rap, but you can't label Saul Williams anything but poetry. This is my favorite poem by him




Inner breathlessness, outer restlessness
By the time I caught up to freedom I was out of breath
Grandma asked me what I'm running for
I guess I'm out for the same thing the sun is sunning for
What mothers birth their youngens for
And some say Jesus coming for
For all I know the earth is spinning slow
Suns at half mast cause masses ain't aglow
On bended knee, prostrate before an altered tree
I've made the forest suit me
Tables and chairs
Papers and prayers
Matter versus spirit
A metal ladder
A wooden cross
A plastic bottle of water
A mandala encased in glass
A spirit encased in flesh
Sound from shaped hollows
The thickest of mucus released from heightened passion
A man that cries in his sleep
A truth that has gone out of fashion
A mode of expression
A paint splattered wall
A carton of cigarettes
A bouquet of corpses
A dying forest
A nurtured garden
A privatized prison
A candle with a broken wick
A puddle that reflects the sun
A piece of paper with my name on it
I'm surrounded
I surrender
All
All that I am I have been
All I have been has been a long time coming
I am becoming all that I am
The spittle that surrounds the mouth-piece of the flute
Unheard, yet felt
A gathered wetness
A quiet moisture
Sound trapped in a bubble
Released into wind
Wind fellows and land merchants
We are history's detergent
Water soluble, light particles, articles of cleansing breath
Articles amending death
These words are not tools of communication
They are shards of metal
Dropped from eight story windows
They are waterfalls and gas leaks
Aged thoughts rolled in tobacco leaf
The tools of a trade
Barter's bard, barb of barters
Catch phrases and misunderstandings
But they are not what I feel when I am alone
Surrounded by everything and nothing
And there isn't a word or phrase to be caught
A verse to be recited
A mantra to fill my being in those moments
I am blankness, the contained center of an "O"
The pyramidic containment of an "A"
I stand in the middle of all that I have learned
All that I have memorized
All that I've known by heart
Unable to reach any of it
There is no sadness
There is no bliss
It is a forgotten memory
A memorable escape route that only is found by not looking
There, in the spine of the dictionary the words are worthless
They are a mere weight pressing against my thoughtlessness
But then, who else can speak of thoughtlessness with such confidence
Who else has learned to sling these ancient ideas
Like dead rats held by their tails
So as not to infect this newly oiled skin
I can think of nothing heavier than an airplane
I can think of no greater conglomerate of steel and metal
I can think of nothing less likely to fly
There are no wings more weighted
I too have felt a heaviness
The stare of man guessing at my being
Yes I am homeless
A homeless man making offerings to the after-future
Sculpting rubber tree forests out of worn tires and shoe soles
A nation unified in exhale
A cloud of smoke
A native pipe ceremony
All the gathered cigarette butts piled in heaps
Snow covered mountains
Lipsticks smeared and shriveled
Offerings to an afterworld
Tattoo guns and plastic wrappers
Broken zippers and dead eyed dolls
It's all overwhelming me, oak and elming me
I have seeded a forest of myself
Little books from tall trees
It matters not what this paper be made of
Give me notebooks made of human flesh
Dried on steel hooks and nooses
Make uses of use, uses of us
It's all overwhelming me, oak and elming me
I have seeded a forest of myself
Little books from tall trees
On bended knee
Prostrate before an altered tree
I've made the forest suit me
Tables and chairs
Papers and prayers
Matter vs. spirit. Through meditation
I program my heart to beat breakbeats and hum basslines on exhalation


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I wanted to write this as a strict haiku, but I couldn't get it to work out unfortunately, but at least it's about nature (in a way :um)

* * *
To taste of strange charming beauty,
expand your palate to accommodate the subatomic


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Hollo said:


> This one is technically cheating because it's spoken word rap, but you can't label Saul Williams anything but poetry. This is my favorite poem by him


I actually have seen his name in poetry sections before, but I just assumed he was some older poet like Robert Frost I guess. :blank I'll have a listen soon, it does look interesting.



Callsign said:


> expected searchd protocol version 1+
> got version '0'


I've heard this one so many times now..


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

*Rain*

A teacher asked Paul
what he would remember
from third grade, and he sat
a long time before writing
"this year somebody tutched me
on the sholder"
and turned his paper in.

Later she showed it to me
as an example of her wasted life.

The words he wrote were large
as houses in a landscape.

He wanted to go inside them
and live, he could fill in
the windows of "o" and "d"
and be safe while outside
birds building nests in drainpipes
knew nothing of the coming rain.

_Naomi Shihab Nye_


----------



## Ghst (Jul 30, 2017)

*Rilke's Panther (alternatve version)*

His gaze from staring through the bars
has grown so weary that it can take in nothing more.
For him, it is as though there were a thousand bars and behind the thousand bars,
no world.

As he paces in cramped circles over and over,
the movement of his powerful soft strides are like a ritual dance around a center
where a great will stands paralyzed.

At times, the curtains of the eye
lift without a sound and a shape enters,
slips through the tightened silence
Of the shoulders reaches the heart and dies.


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

*On Laws 
(The Prophet, Chapter 13)*

Then a lawyer said, "But what of our Laws, master?"
And he answered:

You delight in laying down laws,
Yet you delight more in breaking them.
Like children playing by the ocean who build sand-towers with
constancy and then destroy them with laughter.
But while you build your sand-towers the ocean brings more sand to the shore,
And when you destroy them, the ocean laughs with you.
Verily the ocean laughs always with the innocent.

But what of those to whom life is not an ocean, and man-made laws are
not sand-towers,
But to whom life is a rock, and the law a chisel with which they
would carve it in their own likeness?
What of the cripple who hates dancers?
What of the ox who loves his yoke and deems the elk and deer of the
forest stray and vagrant things?
What of the old serpent who cannot shed his skin, and calls all
others naked and shameless?
And of him who comes early to the wedding-feast, and when over-fed
and tired goes his way saying that all feasts are violation and all
feasters law-breakers?

What shall I say of these save that they too stand in the sunlight,
but with their backs to the sun?
They see only their shadows, and their shadows are their laws.
And what is the sun to them but a caster of shadows?
And what is it to acknowledge the laws but to stoop down and trace
their shadows upon the earth?

But you who walk facing the sun, what images drawn on the earth can hold you?
You who travel with the wind, what weathervane shall direct your course?
What man's law shall bind you if you break your yoke but upon no
man's prison door?
What laws shall you fear if you dance but stumble against no man's
iron chains?
And who is he that shall bring you to judgment if you tear off your
garment yet leave it in no man's path?
People of Orphalese, you can muffle the drum, and you can loosen the
strings of the lyre, but who shall command the skylark not to sing?

*Kahlil Gibran*


----------



## HopeForHeart (Jul 24, 2017)

*Lost and Alone*

I've been practicing at writing poetry and lyrics for songs. It's not all that good, maybe I'll get better at it overtime.

"Searching for hope, I'm at the end of my rope
Lost and alone, I want to go home
No one cares, no one hears
In a world so cruel, led by the Lord of misrule

Like a flower that withers and dies
Is a life that only receives lies
I want to say my goodbyes

To go to the great beyond above
Where I might find acceptance and love
To join the mourning dove"


----------



## HopeForHeart (Jul 24, 2017)

*False Greatness*

This is a poem by Isaac Watts quoted by Joseph Merrick (The Elephant Man) to end his letters. Since I was a kid I've always found his story to be both inspiring and tragic. In spite of his condition and the way he was treated by others he still tried to improve his life which I'm sure took a lot of courage.

"Tis true my form is something odd,
But blaming me is blaming God;
Could I create myself anew
I would not fail in pleasing you.

If I could reach from pole to pole
Or grasp the ocean with a span,
I would be measured by the soul;

The mind's the standard of the man."


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

*Weathering
by Fleur Adcock*

Literally thin-skinned, I suppose, my face
catches the wind off the snow-line and flushes
with a flush that will never wholly settle. Well:
that was a metropolitan vanity,
wanting to look young for ever, to pass.

I was never a pre-Raphaelite beauty
nor anything but pretty enough to satisfy
men who need to be seen with passable women.But now that I am in love with a place
which doesn't care how I look, or if I'm happy,
happy is how I look, and that's all.

My hair will grow grey in any case,
my nails chip and flake, my waist thicken,
and the years work all their usual changes.
If my face is to be weather-beaten as well

that's little enough lost, a fair bargain
for a year among the lakes and fells, when simply to look out of my window at the high pass makes me indifferent to mirrors and to what my soul may wear over its new complexion.


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

“All around us is the skin,
helping keep our bodies in.”

I’ve known that poem sixty years.
There’s more to it than first appears.

If we were skinless, like a cloud,
would we not mingle with the crowd?

Would not our little bodies be
more boundless even than the sea,

and gaseous as the atmosphere?
Would we be there as well as here?

Would I be you, and you be me,
and both of us mere entropy?

The two it takes to tango need
to be discrete, not just discreet.

The skin, however, does have holes
for letting in and out our souls,

our food, and such necessities.
It is designed to serve and please.

It washes well, but with the years
gets wrinkles, little spots and smears,

and somehow doesn't seem to fit
as seamlessly as once as it did.

But still it is my nomad’s tent,
my shelter, my integument,

the outside of myself, this thin,
seemingly superficial skin,

that hems me neatly all about,
keeping foreign bodies out,
and keeping me, a while yet, in.

Ursula K. Le Guin


----------



## Ghst (Jul 30, 2017)

*The Guy in the Glass
*

by Dale Wimbrow, (c) 1934

When you get what you want in your struggle for pelf,
And the world makes you King for a day,
Then go to the mirror and look at yourself,
And see what that guy has to say.

For it isn't your Father, or Mother, or Wife,
Who judgement upon you must pass.
The feller whose verdict counts most in your life
Is the guy staring back from the glass.

He's the feller to please, never mind all the rest,
For he's with you clear up to the end,
And you've passed your most dangerous, difficult test
If the guy in the glass is your friend.

You may be like Jack Horner and "chisel" a plum,
And think you're a wonderful guy,
But the man in the glass says you're only a bum
If you can't look him straight in the eye.

You can fool the whole world down the pathway of years,
And get pats on the back as you pass,
But your final reward will be heartaches and tears
If you've cheated the guy in the glass.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

*Tomorrow​*
Stairs fall away faster than you can climb them
Consideration absent even though you remind them
Company desired you know not where to find them
Seeking comfort in sorrow

Dreams are a dream with a screaming death rattle
When other's fights begin you've long been in battle
Persistent exhaustion your personal chattel
Honourable crumbling pieces

Constant fighting obscures your progress
Numerous small steps are constantly made
Each step cutting into their unearned advantage
Struggling handicapped heart

The comfort of sorrow
Your crumbling pieces
Today's struggle forced to conceed
Crushed under the weight of tomorrow's​


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Christian Bök is an experimental conceptual poet who writes poetry that's really fun to listen to, even if that kind of stuff's not usually your thing.

Here's a low quality but brief reading from a chapter of his "Eunoia", where each chapter is limited to one vowel -






And here he describes his journey to the underworld of microorganisms to write something immortal. I love the Orpheus/Eurydice connection he makes, but he explains it better than I could -


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I bought this book of jazz poetry the other day, I really like this one in particular but can't it find online.



















The first stanza basically describes Lisa Simpson in the show's intro huh :b this is the first poem I know to reference both jazz and Presocratic philosophy, so that's cool too, also how he immortalizes this Anaximander Lewis he knew.

I'm still learning how to appreciate rhythm in poetry, but I think the internal rhyme (or assonance) throughout is nice and it gives the poem a regular rhythm throughout right?


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Sus y said:


> _I'm making some explanations first:
> 
> 1. This intent of composition -or sort of- is made of taken phrases from some Frida Khalo's letters to her loved ones and other texts she wrote. Each line was extracted, organized according my own likes with no adding words. I like how she expresses and I think it's a way to honor her artistic writing abilities and not just her painting ones._


Ooooh, that's a cool & creative concept. I've been stuck trying to write a piece inspired by Edith Stein's letters, but I never thought about actually taking brief quotations and making a poem out of those (don't worry I won't copy you!). What you did reminds me of the cut-up technique I guess, but less dadaist and more respectful of the original artist (if any of that makes sense.)

Entiendo un poco de Español, but your translations help so thanks for that 

(btw is "cielo" a verb or a noun made into one? that's a phrase I found intersting)


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

The alliteration of anxiety
(Don’t take this too srsly!)

Like a capricious and clingy comrade,
Always preparing his annoying entrance,
Anxiety now attacks with relentless anger.
The mind stumbles over morbid fears, 
Ever prepared to ponder the most perilous of thoughts!


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

One of my all-time favorite poems. Not by me. 
-----

"Please Hear What I'm Not Saying"

Don't be fooled by me.
Don't be fooled by the face I wear
for I wear a mask, a thousand masks,
masks that I'm afraid to take off,
and none of them is me.

Pretending is an art that's second nature with me,
but don't be fooled,
for God's sake don't be fooled.
I give you the impression that I'm secure,
that all is sunny and unruffled with me, within as well as without,
that confidence is my name and coolness my game,
that the water's calm and I'm in command
and that I need no one,
but don't believe me.
My surface may seem smooth but my surface is my mask,
ever-varying and ever-concealing.
Beneath lies no complacence.
Beneath lies confusion, and fear, and aloneness.
But I hide this. I don't want anybody to know it.
I panic at the thought of my weakness exposed.
That's why I frantically create a mask to hide behind,
a nonchalant sophisticated facade,
to help me pretend,
to shield me from the glance that knows.

But such a glance is precisely my salvation, my only hope,
and I know it.
That is, if it's followed by acceptance,
if it's followed by love.
It's the only thing that can liberate me from myself,
from my own self-built prison walls,
from the barriers I so painstakingly erect.
It's the only thing that will assure me
of what I can't assure myself,
that I'm really worth something.
But I don't tell you this. I don't dare to, I'm afraid to.
I'm afraid your glance will not be followed by acceptance,
will not be followed by love.
I'm afraid you'll think less of me,
that you'll laugh, and your laugh would kill me.
I'm afraid that deep-down I'm nothing
and that you will see this and reject me.

So I play my game, my desperate pretending game,
with a facade of assurance without
and a trembling child within.
So begins the glittering but empty parade of masks,
and my life becomes a front.
I idly chatter to you in the suave tones of surface talk.
I tell you everything that's really nothing,
and nothing of what's everything,
of what's crying within me.
So when I'm going through my routine
do not be fooled by what I'm saying.
Please listen carefully and try to hear what I'm not saying,
what I'd like to be able to say,
what for survival I need to say,
but what I can't say.

I don't like hiding.
I don't like playing superficial phony games.
I want to stop playing them.
I want to be genuine and spontaneous and me
but you've got to help me.
You've got to hold out your hand
even when that's the last thing I seem to want.
Only you can wipe away from my eyes
the blank stare of the breathing dead.
Only you can call me into aliveness.
Each time you're kind, and gentle, and encouraging,
each time you try to understand because you really care,
my heart begins to grow wings--
very small wings,
very feeble wings,
but wings!

With your power to touch me into feeling
you can breathe life into me.
I want you to know that.
I want you to know how important you are to me,
how you can be a creator--an honest-to-God creator--
of the person that is me
if you choose to.
You alone can break down the wall behind which I tremble,
you alone can remove my mask,
you alone can release me from my shadow-world of panic,
from my lonely prison,
if you choose to.
Please choose to.

Do not pass me by.
It will not be easy for you.
A long conviction of worthlessness builds strong walls.
The nearer you approach to me the blinder I may strike back.
It's irrational, but despite what the books say about man
often I am irrational.
I fight against the very thing I cry out for.
But I am told that love is stronger than strong walls
and in this lies my hope.
Please try to beat down those walls
with firm hands but with gentle hands
for a child is very sensitive.

Who am I, you may wonder?
I am someone you know very well.
For I am every man you meet
and I am every woman you meet.

Charles C. Finn
September 1966


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Wish I had an Edit button at 50+ posts. Where's mine? Surely I could make the title of that poem glittery? :grin2:


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Sus y said:


> I shared with someone that was not special to me but had say they like writing and I though it would be good to interchange ideas, *sadly they didn't appreciated it at all* haha :frown2: haha :crying:, so I though I would share it with someone else, maybe someone that needs to feel special, and I was thinking about who that person could be... So I decided I would dedicated to myself. :smile2:


People who can't appreciate something from others, even if it's just a friendly gift, have no shame. Good on ya to dedicate it to yourself. It's a good poem. Reminds me of Pablo Neruda's poems.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

goldenratio said:


> People who can't appreciate something from others, even if it's just a friendly gift, have no shame. Good on ya to dedicate it to yourself. It's a good poem. Reminds me of Pablo Neruda's poems.


Wow!! You know Neruda! His writing is so cute!

"Te amo sin saber cómo, ni cuándo, ni de dónde, te amo directamente sin problemas ni orgullo: así te amo porque no sé amar de otra manera". (A pice of The Soneto XVII, Pablo Neruda) http://www.poesi.as/pn59017.htm

English> I love you without knowing how, or when, or where, I love you directly without problems or pride: I love you because I do not know how to love otherwise.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Sus y said:


> Wow!! You know Neruda! His writing is so cute!
> 
> "*Te amo sin saber cómo*, ni *cuándo*, ni *de dónde*, *te amo* directamente *sin problemas* ni orgullo: así *te amo porque no sé amar de otra* manera". (A pice of The *Soneto* XVII, Pablo Neruda) http://www.poesi.as/pn59017.htm
> 
> English> I love you without knowing how, or when, or where, I love you directly without problems or pride: I love you because I do not know how to love otherwise.


Yes I know who Neruda is! I've been writing poetry for 25 years, so I am quite familiar with writers like Neruda. I boldfaced the Spanish parts I could actually understand without looking at the English translation.

That's a great quote by Neruda. That's how real, universal love should be. He knew! Do you write poetry?


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

goldenratio said:


> Yes I know who Neruda is! I've been writing poetry for 25 years, so I am quite familiar with writers like Neruda. I boldfaced the Spanish parts I could actually understand without looking at the English translation.
> 
> That's a great quote by Neruda. That's how real, universal love should be. He knew! Do you write poetry?


I wrote some stuff and I used to paint too, but I started to feel "dry" so I quit, I guess, feeling is too painful sometimes.


----------



## goldenratio (Sep 21, 2017)

Understood. Feelings aren't always easy to deal with.

A few days ago, I posted a thread with one of my poems in it. It was a quick write, not one of my better poems. You can look if you want:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f31/write-a-poem-relating-to-social-anxiety-2083337/


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Seamus Heaney has these two poems about the beauty and horror of nature I've been listening to over and over.







* *




for Philip Hobsbaum

Late August, given heavy rain and sun
For a full week, the blackberries would ripen.
At first, just one, a glossy purple clot
Among others, red, green, hard as a knot.
You ate that first one and its flesh was sweet
Like thickened wine: summer's blood was in it
Leaving stains upon the tongue and lust for
Picking. Then red ones inked up and that hunger
Sent us out with milk cans, pea tins, jam-pots
Where briars scratched and wet grass bleached our boots.
Round hayfields, cornfields and potato-drills
We trekked and picked until the cans were full,
Until the tinkling bottom had been covered
With green ones, and on top big dark blobs burned
Like a plate of eyes. Our hands were peppered
With thorn pricks, our palms sticky as Bluebeard's.

We hoarded the fresh berries in the byre.
But when the bath was filled we found a fur,
A rat-grey fungus, glutting on our cache.
The juice was stinking too. Once off the bush
The fruit fermented, the sweet flesh would turn sour.
I always felt like crying. It wasn't fair
That all the lovely canfuls smelt of rot.
Each year I hoped they'd keep, knew they would not.










* *




All year the flax-dam festered in the heart
Of the townland; green and heavy headed
Flax had rotted there, weighted down by huge sods.
Daily it sweltered in the punishing sun.
Bubbles gargled delicately, bluebottles
Wove a strong gauze of sound around the smell.
There were dragonflies, spotted butterflies,
But best of all was the warm thick slobber
Of frogspawn that grew like clotted water
In the shade of the banks. Here, every spring
I would fill jampotfuls of the jellied
Specks to range on window sills at home,
On shelves at school, and wait and watch until
The fattening dots burst, into nimble
Swimming tadpoles. Miss Walls would tell us how
The daddy frog was called a bullfrog
And how he croaked and how the mammy frog
Laid hundreds of little eggs and this was
Frogspawn. You could tell the weather by frogs too
For they were yellow in the sun and brown
In rain.

Then one hot day when fields were rank
With cowdung in the grass the angry frogs
Invaded the flax-dam; I ducked through hedges
To a coarse croaking that I had not heard
Before. The air was thick with a bass chorus.
Right down the dam gross bellied frogs were cocked
On sods; their loose necks pulsed like sails. Some hopped:
The slap and plop were obscene threats. Some sat
Poised like mud grenades, their blunt heads farting.
I sickened, turned, and ran. The great slime kings
Were gathered there for vengeance and I knew
That if I dipped my hand the spawn would clutch it.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I have eaten 
the plums 
that were in 
the icebox

and which 
you were probably 
saving 
for breakfast

Forgive me 
they were delicious 
so sweet 
and so cold

* * *

I like how the last stanza can be interpreted as him explaining why he was so tempted to eat the plums, or just being a dique and bragging how he enjoyed them :lol


----------



## mcpon14 (Oct 23, 2017)

Title: Does This Poem Make Sense (A Werewolf Adjusts to Being in a Werewolf's Body)

This is a poem about Lavender Brown adjusting to her werewolf body after, hypothetically, being turned into one by Greyback. Lavender Brown is from the Harry Potter universe. 


Lavender, the dreams of her past impressed
upon her with certain things stressed.
Not much but some in her bowels smoldered
within her and chimed on her shoulder
with the diction of long ago it told her.

She was entranced and entrenched 
while wallowing in her stench,
in a solitude she couldn't wrench (from)
and from a restlessness she couldn't bench.

And in the morning, it wouldn't die.
From the depths of its envelope, she couldn't cry,
but in the midst of the carnival she felt spry, 
as if every breadth beyond, she could fry.

Every movement sweltered under an internal sun
as every volition was won
with the step of a step of gamboling fun:
every tick of a switch in her was at a run.

She licked her lips with a sliver 
of a gash that was delivered 
on her tongue as it opened like a liver.
A descent of a swallow gleamed a shiver
to enliven her hands as two quivers.

Lavender, the ebullient mistress, supple thing
has raked her mind back in order to sing
about her days at Hogwarts she's gleaned,
then to an horizon yet to be seen.


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

_
Kindness Remembered_

My, the hours upon hours of deepened thought,

In glaring on the days I've passed with you,

Days so dear, days so full-wherein I trot

Over and over your flame, through and through-

That now I hold so close to my strange spot.

And with each reflection in my mind's brew,

I catch again your care and warmth I caught

Long ago, long before you ever knew...

A Void Ant
Thursday, February 14, 2013
​


----------



## MadnessVertigo (Sep 26, 2016)

"The Hosting of the Sidhe", by W.B. Yeats

The host is riding from Knocknarea
And over the grave of Clooth-na-Bare;
Caoilte tossing his burning hair,
And Niamh calling Away, come away:
Empty your heart of its mortal dream.
The winds awaken, the leaves whirl round,
Our cheeks are pale, our hair is unbound,
Our breasts are heaving, our eyes are agleam,
Our arms are waving, our lips are apart;
And if any gaze on our rushing band,
We come between him and the deed of his hand,
We come between him and the hope of his heart.
The host is rushing 'twixt night and day,
And where is there hope or deed as fair?
Caoilte tossing his burning hair,
And Niamh calling Away, come away.

---

Oh wow found a musical rendition, pretty cool:


* *


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Barakiel said:


>


I still dig his voice!


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

*Gwendolyn Brooks*

We real cool. We
Left school. We

Lurk late. We
Strike straight. We

Sing sin. We
Thin gin. We

Jazz June. We
Die soon.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

*William Carlos Williams*

so much depends
upon

a red wheel
barrow

glazed with rain
water

beside the white
chickens

* * *

interesting article about this - https://www.poetryfoundation.org/articles/68731/william-carlos-williams-the-red-wheelbarrow


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Sus y said:


> Not exactly poetry, just some last minute words before going to bed, didn't thought much of... mind you lol.
> 
> Para qué la vida, quisiera morir
> eternamente en tus brazos.
> ...


Me gusta, pero pienso que tu forgot to translate the line 'cuando a mí te imagino venir.' :b Is 'when I imagine you come to me' acceptable?


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I've read (and listened!) to the first part of Briggflatts so much that I've memorized lines and stanzas without really trying. It's a long poem inspired by his childhood in Northumberland/Cumbria, there's a lot more to it but I can't do the poem justice with any kind of description.

In case anyone cares the video is kinda out of place, the first stanza of the poem is at 2:20 but the video starts with a later part that's a reflection on time past/feelings of regret etc. so it's a bit awkward.

_Every birth a crime,
Every sentence life..._

Ginsberg on Bunting's amazing use of language -






He's refering to these lines -

Under sacks on the stone
two children lie,
hear the horse stale,
the mason whistle,
harness mutter to shaft,
felloe to axle squeak,
rut thud the rim,
crushed grit.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Found this on tumblr, apparently it's from a viking poem called "The Tale of Hromund the Lame"










I love how the raven is given several epithets like "cuckoo of corpses" :lol


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I RISE in the dawn, and I kneel and blow 
Till the seed of the fire flicker and glow. 
And then I must scrub, and bake, and sweep, 
Till stars are beginning to blink and peep; 
But the young lie long and dream in their bed 
Of the matching of ribbons, the blue and the red, 
And their day goes over in idleness, 
And they sigh if the wind but lift up a tress. 
While I must work, because I am old 
And the seed of the fire gets feeble and cold.

* * *

There's another recording out there where he says something really memorable (at least for me)



W.B. Yeats said:


> I'm going to read my poems with great emphasis upon their rhythm, and that may seem strange if you are not used to it. I remember the great English poet William Morris coming in a rage out of some lecture hall, where somebody had recited a passage out of his Sigurd the Volsung. "It gave me a devil of a lot of trouble," said Morris, "to get that thing into verse!" It gave me a devil of a lot of trouble to get into verse the poems that I am going to read, and that is why I will not read them as if they were prose.


http://www.openculture.com/2012/06/rare_1930s_audio_wb_yeats_reads_four_of_his_poems.html


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I had a great time listening to this and reading along even when I only understood a few words and phrases, even tho it destroyed my hopes of ever appreciating Rilke in translation :blank






Who, if I cried out, would hear me among the Angelic
Orders? And even if one were to suddenly
take me to its heart, I would vanish into its
stronger existence. For beauty is nothing but
the beginning of terror, that we are still able to bear,
and we revere it so, because it calmly disdains
to destroy us. Every Angel is terror.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Also came across this Youtube channel that sets Rilke to trip-hop(ish) music! again in German (and after the first reading) -






Ich fürchte mich so vor der Menschen Wort. 
Sie sprechen alles so deutlich aus: 
Und dieses heißt Hund und jenes heißt Haus, 
und hier ist Beginn und das Ende ist dort.

Mich bangt auch ihr Sinn, ihr Spiel mit dem Spott, 
sie wissen alles, was wird und war; 
kein Berg ist ihnen mehr wunderbar; 
ihr Garten und Gut grenzt grade an Gott.

Ich will immer warnen und wehren: Bleibt fern. 
Die Dinge singen hör ich so gern. 
Ihr rührt sie an: sie sind starr und stumm. 
Ihr bringt mir alle die Dinge um.

* * *
I like the lines "and this is called a dog, and that a house / and here is the beginning, and there is the end"


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

I worry that I'll never find love again
Pretty sure it left me with the medicine
Not even with those eyes greener than the grass,
Or your sense of humor, you always made me laugh

That don't matter now 'cause it's all in the past
The future kinda scares me,
I'm just trying to make the present last

Never hurt nobody more than myself
But that's in the past
Lately I'm great,
And I''m gonna make it last


----------



## RMS (May 29, 2010)

Sore blood drained, core demise
Made real in terror
Now power sought, truth deserved.
I sail in high wind.
Be warm, powerful one,
your terror is derived,
Become like fairies, deer, now.

Near form, cared for,
Best grief described.
You have dreamed, so fear not,
make it planned now.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

* Mad Girl's Love Song by Sylvia Plath*

I shut my eyes and all the world drops dead
I lift my lids and all is born again
(I think I made you up inside my head)

The stars go waltzing out in blue and red
And arbitrary blackness gallops in
I shut my eyes and all the world drops dead

I dreamed that you bewitched me into bed
And sung me moon-struck, kissed me quite insane
(I think I made you up inside my head)

God topples from the sky, hell's fires fade
Exit seraphim and Satan's men
I shut my eyes and all the world drops dead

I fancied you'd return the way you said
But I grow old and I forget your name
(I think I made you up inside my head)

I should have loved a thunderbird instead
At least when spring comes they roar back again
I shut my eyes and all the world drops dead
(I think I made you up inside my head)


----------



## Ryukil (Jun 2, 2011)

A Beautiful Future

You've been through so much, my friend

You keep trodding on towards the end

But keep your head up high

For there's still hope in the sky



Never give up,

Your future's coming

And when it comes

It'll really be something



You'll see the sun burst through the clouds

Washing away all your doubts

that life was meant to keep going;

The winds of change are blowing



It's been a long and lonely path

but your life has just begun

at last, in the conflict's aftermath

peace has finally come.



When you see the sun come through the dark

You can finally rest

You've made it through the blackness stark -

The worst is gone; now comes the best.



So hold your head up high

strong young woman

Don't listen to the lie

that the light won't come again.



You'll see the sun burst through the clouds

washing away all your doubts

that life was meant to keep going;

look, the winds of change are blowing.


----------



## MadnessVertigo (Sep 26, 2016)

Rough wind, that moanest loud
Grief too sad for song;
Wild wind, when sullen cloud
Knells all the night long;
Sad storm whose tears are vain, 
Bare woods, whose branches strain,
Deep caves and dreary main,--
Wail, for the world’s wrong! 

-Percy Bysshe Shelley


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

"And did you get what
you wanted from this life, even so?
I did.
And what did you want?
To call myself beloved, to feel myself
beloved on the earth.”
- Raymond Carver, Late Fragment


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Sed de ti (Pablo Neruda)I

Sed de ti que me acosa en las noches hambrientas.
Trémula mano roja que hasta su vida se alza.
Ebria de sed, loca sed, sed de selva en sequía.
Sed de metal ardiendo, sed de raíces ávidas.
Hacia dónde, en las tardes que no vayan tus ojos
en viaje hacia mis ojos, esperándote entonces.

(...)
Ancla blanca que cae sobre el mar que cruzamos.
Surco para la turbia semilla de mi nombre.
Que haya una tierra mía que no cubra tu huella.
Sin tus ojos viajeros, en la noche, hacia dónde.

Por eso eres la sed y lo que ha de saciarla.
Cómo poder no amarte si he de amarte por eso.
Si ésa es la amarra cómo poder cortarla, cómo.
Cómo si hasta mis huesos tienen sed de tus huesos.
Sed de ti, sed de ti, guirnalda atroz y dulce.
Sed de ti que en las noches me muerde como un perro.
Los ojos tienen sed, para qué están tus ojos.

La boca tiene sed, para qué están tus besos.
El alma está incendiada de estas brasas que te aman.
El cuerpo incendio vivo que ha de quemar tu cuerpo.
De sed. Sed infinita. Sed que busca tu sed.
Y en ella se aniquila como el agua en el fuego.

*Crappy English Translation (Sorry, I may edit it later on, but don't want to lost the post and dont want to save it elsewhere):*

Thirst of you that harasses me on hungry nights. 
Trembling red hand that up to its life arises. 
Drunk the thirst, crazy thirst, thirst of the jungle in drought. 
Thirst of burning metal, the thirst of avid roots.
Where to, in the evenings where your eyes do not go
on the way to my eyes, waiting for you then.
White anchor that falls on the sea that we cross.
Furrow for the cloudy seed of my name.
Let there be a land of mine that does not cover your footprint.
Without your traveling eyes, in the night, where towards?
That is why you are thirsty and what satisfies it. 
How could I not love you if I that's why I have to love you for? 
If that is the tie how to cut it? how. 
How, if even my bones are thirst for your bones. 
Thirst for you, what atrocious and sweet garland. 
Thirst for you that at night bites me like a dog. 
The eyes are thirsty, what are your eyes for?

The mouth is thirsty, what are your kisses for? 
The soul is on fire from these embers that loves you. 
The body alive on fire that has to burn your body. 
Of thirst. Infinite thirst. Thirst that seeks for your thirst. 
And in it annihilates itself like water in fire.

Italian version (not my translation):

"Sete di te m'incalza"


* *




"Sete di te m'incalza nelle notti affamate.
Tremula mano rossa che si leva fino alla tua vita.
Ebbra di sete, pazza di sete, sete di selva riarsa.
Sete di metallo ardente, sete di radici avide.
(...)
Ancora bianca che cadi sul mare che attraversiamo.
Solco per il torbido seme del mio nome.
Esista una terra mia che non copra la tua orma.
Senza i tuoi occhi erranti, nella notte, verso dove.
Per questo sei la sete e ciò che deve saziarla.
Come poter non amarti se per questo devo amarti.
Se questo è il legame come poterlo tagliare, come.
Come, se persino le mie ossa hanno sete delle tue ossa.
Sete di te, sete di te, ghirlanda arroce e dolce.
Sete di te, che nelle notti mi morde come un cane.
Gli occhi hanno sete, perchè esistono i tuoi occhi.
La bocca ha sete, perchè esistono i tuoi baci.
L'anima è accesa di queste braccia che ti amano.
Il corpo, incendio vivo che brucerà il tuo corpo.
Di sete. 
Sete infinita. 
Sete che cerca la tua sete.
E in essa si distrugge come l'acqua nel fuoco".


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Conversation with Slugs and Sarah 
BY JENNIFER CHANG

Up late watching slug porn, you confess
you had a boyfriend who could spin you 

like that, slug grace and slug ballet—we don’t
touch the topic of slime—and those eyes 

dangling from tentacle tips must be a
kind of love or lust, sighting farther and

nearer all at once. (But are those eyes?) 
Slug sublimity suggests love’s a drag, 

touch that lingers and leaves a wet trail of 
memory and... What did we do before 

YouTube? Boob tube. Boobs we have none; slugs, 
of course, don’t care, can’t tell girl from boy, 

(being, you know, hermaphrodites), and only 
want flesh to fly. Forget their infamous 

languor—here’s litheness in loving, buoyant 
miracles of want, one slug spiraling 

on the axis of another like a globe 
slapped by an insolent hand. Neither old 

nor young, we’re familiar with sluggishness, 
too tired to explain why nothing makes us 

spin like that: a-swirl, a pirouette, a gyre! 
It’s either ****ing or marriage, I say,

saying more than I mean. Why can’t lust be
love and love be lust? you’re always asking, 

even now as the slugs begin their sluggish
withdrawal—each complete in love and lust;

each mother and father to what they’ve made
together; each alone, content, and free.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

*"Si pudiera decirte",* W.H.Auden :clap

El tiempo dirá tan sólo: "ya te dije"
Sólo el tiempo conoce el precio que hemos de pagar;
Si yo pudiera decírtelo, te lo haría saber.
Si debiéramos sollozar cuando los payasos hacen su número,
Si debiéramos tropezar cuando tocan los músicos,
El tiempo diría tan sólo "ya te lo dije".
No hay fortunas que predecir, no obstante,
Porque te amo más de lo que puedo expresar
Si pudiera decírtelo, te lo haría saber.
Los vientos deben venir de alguna parte cuando soplan,
Debe haber razones por las que las hojas se pudren;
El tiempo dirá sólo "ya te lo dije"&#8230;
Tal vez las rosas realmente quieren crecer,
Tal vez la visión quiere en verdad permanecer;
Si pudiera decírtelo, te lo haría saber.
Supongamos que los leones se levantaran todos y se fueran,
Y que todos los arroyos y los soldados huyeran;
¿Dirá el tiempo algo que no sea ya te lo dije?
Si pudiera decírtelo te lo haría saber.
:mushy
Text from: http://www.elguijarroblanco.es/2009/07/12/si-pudiera-decirte-w-h-auden/

Original:
*If I Could Tell You. *
Time will say nothing but I told you so 
Time only knows the price we have to pay; 
If I could tell you I would let you know.

If we should weep when clowns put on their show, 
If we should stumble when musicians play, 
Time will say nothing but I told you so.

There are no fortunes to be told, although, 
Because I love you more than I can say, 
If I could tell you I would let you know.

The winds must come from somewhere when they blow, 
There must be reason why the leaves decay; 
Time will say nothing but I told you so.

Perhaps the roses really want to grow, 
The vision seriously intends to stay; 
If I could tell you I would let you know.

Suppose the lions all get up and go, 
And the brooks and soldiers run away; 
Will Time say nothing but I told you so? 
If I could tell you I would let you know.

Author: W.H.Auden. Text from: https://www.poemhunter.com/best-poems/wh-auden/if-i-could-tell-you-2/

If only I could...


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

- I can write the saddest verses tonight 
- Love is so short, forgetting is so long

English and Spanish text: http://es2en.blogspot.com/2005/11/pablo-neruda-poema-xx-puedo-escribir.html


----------



## ceasetoexist (May 23, 2017)

Ah! Fill the cup 
what boots it to repeat
How Time is slipping
Underneath our feet
Unborn tomorrow and dead yesterday
Why fret about them, if today be sweet!


----------



## Daxi004 (Apr 16, 2018)

How are you
It doesn’t feel good to ask you. Though I want to. Will I ever talk to you again

I want to feel
I want to feel good talking

I want to love. Love is calm inside nothing to hide
Distract yourself enough.

Enough to disappear.

never without 
without a will or thought left 
based on this


this music make me think
This music makes me think I’m doing something. Great
How
I wonder. In time


----------



## Daxi004 (Apr 16, 2018)

Never run away
Though time might do the same
same as I thought 
I thought 
I thought you were me. 

I’m sorry
I’m so sorry
Forgive I forgive yourself
Don’t block me
This is a poem
words just fluid pushing discourse push. Run away. Where are you going?


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

There is a hole in the wall,
not a place with no place,
but something that contains everything.

I tried to peak inside but I was too scared,
of the darkness that burns so brightly therein.
To the society that lives with rules and regulations,
free will can be a most terrible thing. 

We desire always that which we end up fearing,
and then recklessly throw away to form a cycle.	
Discarding and fearing, never understanding possession.	
I wanted everything so I rid myself of all I had. Is that right? 

The hole contained everything ever thrown away,
drifting in a void, hoping to make someone happy. 
Unfortunately, that can not happen with preexisting misery. 
So these objects will continue to float into an endless void.

If, by some chance, they one day rained down on people
pouring from the sky onto every miserable expression, 
that would be a truly miserable event.
For, everything that ever made you miserable,
is falling right in front of your eyes.
The sadness that amassed is coming back to engulf you. 

So that the mind can continue painting 
a picture of blissful ignorance colored in delusional frugality,
I have to keep throwing everything away.
It is not right or wrong, it is simply fundamental. 
That is why one day I shall throw myself away.
The one tool to happiness is it's biggest letdown. 

I started out an expert so I could fall to my knees,
turning into nothing but a novice with nothing.
Beloved and respected, while now reverting to zeroes.
Perhaps it is because I threw myself away?
Even though it is the nature of things, through forcing
so much of this naturalness it became a disgusting artificiality.

My mind grasped at fundamentals so much that everything became useless.

There is a hole in the wall,
not a place with no place,
but something that doesn't contain me.
Even though I threw myself away. 
Even with all this uselessness, I can never throw myself away.


----------



## GoodForNothing (May 26, 2018)

"What my days have mostly been like since I got my degree and waiting to get hired"

Today I didn't cry
But I stuffed myself with food
I haven't changed my clothes since Sunday
My zebra marks keep growing

I read an offensive post about geologists, but it was partly true
I was already depressed, so I wouldn't say I was affected by that 

I hadn't cried for some time
My period is around the corner
I feel like a total mess
My pizza just arrived

I'll be full and fine for the next half hour.
_________________________________________
P.S. I wouldn't call myself a poet. I just write down stuff whenever I feel overwhelmed with emotion and hopelessness. It's like a diary. Sometimes I use these as lyrics for my songs.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Glass House​
Under the infinite stars
Lying amongst the spacious grass
Like a speck of dust in Mother Nature's eye
There it was, just you and I

Dreams that flowed like the river
Love in abundance which the galaxy could not hold
There it stood, the glass house
Out within the landscape, where we called home

Nobody to be seen, nothing to be heard
Only the river to give its soft melody
The stars protecting us with its tender light
We have sought refuge; it became our home

Then it hits; a stone had been thrown
Aimed towards neither of us, but towards the glass house
Shattered with no foundation to sustain
It hits me; there was no home

Like a painted picture dropped on the ground
The glass magnifying its beauty, smashed into pieces
Once picked up at an angle, the glare was gone
Just the rigidness of its colors, nothing like our home

Being swept up, time drew on
The glass had been cleared, yet one thing remained
Our glass house, where my heart stayed


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

A dragon lurks in the depths of hell
It keeps me here and I know it well
By the magic of its warm kiss I fell
Trapped ever since in this cold shell
It's a she or a he, whatever it must be
To tempt and seduce and chain me
A friend, a lover, yes even my kin
The faces it wears to dig itself in
Every sight that beckons my mortal eyes
Is none but the dragon in varied disguise
The music so pure that embraces my soul
Heartbeat of the dragon taking me whole
The taste of candy and smell of popcorn
In each of the senses the dragon reborn
All I've ever loved and worshipped of earth
It was you serpent, since my earliest birth
Can I really say goodbye to my infernal love?
Can I set my eyes toward the kingdom above?
A dragon flies in heaven's great height
I'll reach it someday if I follow the light


----------



## SilsTheSchmuck (Jul 3, 2018)

*Shipwreked*

(my first poem in a few years)

Crashing into my chest a feeling begins to rise
not so suddenly, with no warning of any kind
My mind flees my body attempting to escape
But I hear its shouts of terror echo
Theres no where left for me to go
This ship wreck is entirely my own

As I float in a sea Thick and Black
As the waves hit me with a deafening Crack
As if to wonder and then to wander
How ill never be going back

A Captain driven Mad as He Sails 
He sings a song of Moans and Wails

A ship wreck entirely my own


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Just going to leave this here because few poets can touch my soul as profoundly as her.



> Do you know what I was, how I lived? You know
> what despair is; then
> winter should have meaning for you.
> 
> ...


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

People live in fear,
Wondering why the world is so cold.
People hate the truth,
People also hate what they're told.
Life is special it don't last forever,
This poem is short because I don't got forever.


----------



## Cranes in the Sky (May 9, 2017)

“I need to learn how to stop destroying myself, 

stop being hard on myself and be nice to myself. 

I need to keep telling myself that I need to keep wanting something, 

something nice, something warm,

more than just a fur coat because I can make other people happy. 

I can understand other people’s pain 

because I can love even after all that is left of me is gone because I have that strength.”

-Daul Kim


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

There once was a man from Dufray
His heart was cinder and gray
Weeping he went about the land
For any cure, for any golden hand
Until he fell met an angel called Pyre
Whose arrow was lit with hot fire
She shot him clean in the chest
Waking the empty within his breast
His body was a small price to pay
For the phoenix that flew away


----------



## Road to Recovery (Jan 17, 2018)

Sometimes I fly...
& Sometimes I swing...
Yet on those days, 
You can find me with chicken wings 
X)


----------



## JustAJMOFan (May 30, 2018)

*New Poem I wrote about my SA*

I write poetry and I just wrote this one about my SA. Hope y'all like it.

On the outside I look calm
But on the inside I'm breaking
Why does this always happen?
Why do I start shaking?

My mind starts racing
The "What ifs" come crawling in
My panic ever growing 
The heart pounding begins

I just want to run away 
And break down and cry
Why won't this stop?
Why am I painfully shy?

I just want to live the life
I know that's meant for me
But I don't know how
I just want to break free


----------



## notandrewwinkwink (Jul 1, 2019)

Yay poetry! Good job! 🙂 will you turn it into a song?


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

*Wilt*

This is a poem I wrote a year or so ago. Probably one of my more strange ones.

wilt. I'm a fleur? 
sad south lilt, 
deep blue flow,
i feel so broken
when all the color 
in the field
is side-by-side 
to my nose - sniff.
and loud noise 
my ear hears
it's just the world,
glad i'm here
stopping time.
i don't understand,
but i'll greet the field
i'll sleep soundly here
body to the ground.
its just the world


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

The frog in the well was happy.
It wasn't interested what was outside the well.

The frog in the well was happy.
It was recluse to anything that happened outside the well.

And you were happy.
Because you didn't know what occurred outside the well.

-Frederica Bernkastel


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

_I've posted here maybe once or twice some odd years ago. This was back when I was introduced to a concept called 'subconscious writing' (under another term most likely.) I remember I had sessions where we would have a limited amount of time to write anything we thought of; can be written about someone or addressed as if it was told to them; things that pop in one's head even if it made no sense (ex; cat had my soup and poured it on the dog... Maybe a bad example, but something where it didn't make sense.) I remember mine being poetic and I believe I did share one briefly but took it down. I couldn't retrieve the files from an old laptop of what I had written since. Anyway, I wanted to give this as a bit of a background as to why mine may not be as traditionally poetic or maybe it doesn't make sense at all with its metaphors._

(Untitled)

From a distance, there was beacon of light. 
Helped to see when I couldn't have known where I was going.
Once ashore, a small candle had been lit.
Landing in a profound place to settle my newfound life.

The beacon led me ashore to a place never known to exist.
It became my home. Candle kept lit to guide the way.
Ready to venture out and walk alongside with Darkness.

Continuously assured of the faintly eye's distance at the beacon's light. 
Having my candle lit to navigate deeper into the unknown.
Searching and hoping it would sustain long enough before it had to reignite.

Slowly the light grew dim, and difficult to ignite again. 
Held onto hope that it could sustain long enough to navigate back.
It happened for seven days; why not longer as hope was held?

The beacon was found, but no longer lit. 
Soon after the candle gave out. Darkness regimes. 
Here I am back at bay, looking out at the endless shallow water which had set me ashore.
It increasingly beckons for me to return to where I belong.

Nowhere to go as I must sail off, waiting, hoping to set ashore elsewhere that gave a light I've once known.
Only the stars with the dimmest light can guide me now.
Looking back, I see the vacate from what I had left and from what had promised me hope. 
Assurance that it would never show the life of deep ocean tides, nor weary of whirlpools.

Set sail waiting for another beacon of light, with a new candle to reignite.
This is my home. This is my life.


----------



## losthorizon (Oct 27, 2019)

Mutability by Percy Shelley



I. 
We are as clouds that veil the midnight moon; 

How restlessly they speed and gleam and quiver,

Streaking the darkness radiantly! yet soon

Night closes round, and they are lost for ever:—



II.

Or like forgotten lyres whose dissonant strings

Give various response to each varying blast,

To whose frail frame no second motion brings

One mood or modulation like the last.



III.

We rest—a dream has power to poison sleep; 

We rise—one wandering thought pollutes the day;

We feel, conceive or reason, laugh or weep,

Embrace fond woe, or cast our cares away:—



IV.

It is the same!—For, be it joy or sorrow,

The path of its departure still is free;

Man's yesterday may ne'er be like his morrow;

Nought may endure but Mutability.


----------



## losthorizon (Oct 27, 2019)

She Walks In Beauty by Lord Byron


She walks in beauty, like the night 

Of cloudless climes and starry skies; 

And all that’s best of dark and bright 

Meet in her aspect and her eyes; 

Thus mellowed to that tender light 

Which heaven to gaudy day denies. 



One shade the more, one ray the less, 

Had half impaired the nameless grace 

Which waves in every raven tress, 

Or softly lightens o’er her face; 

Where thoughts serenely sweet express, 

How pure, how dear their dwelling-place. 



And on that cheek, and o’er that brow, 

So soft, so calm, yet eloquent, 

The smiles that win, the tints that glow, 

But tell of days in goodness spent, 

A mind at peace with all below, 

A heart whose love is innocent!


----------



## Dispatch (Jun 25, 2019)

losthorizon said:


> She Walks In Beauty by Lord Byron
> 
> She walks in beauty, like the night
> 
> ...


Very Nice ... thanks


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Xu Lizhi (许立志) translation source.

*最后的墓地
"The Last Graveyard"*

机台的鸣叫也打着瞌睡
Even the machine is nodding off

密封的车间贮藏疾病的铁
Sealed workshops store diseased iron

薪资隐藏在窗帘后面
Wages concealed behind curtains

仿似年轻打工者深埋于心底的爱情
Like the love that young workers bury at the bottom of their hearts

没有时间开口，情感徒留灰尘
With no time for expression, emotion crumbles into dust

他们有着铁打的胃
They have stomachs forged of iron

盛满浓稠的硫酸，硝酸
Full of thick acid, sulfuric and nitric

工业向他们收缴来不及流出的泪
Industry captures their tears before they have the chance to fall

时辰走过，他们清醒全无
Time flows by, their heads lost in fog

产量压低了年龄，疼痛在日夜加班
Output weighs down their age, pain works overtime day and night

还未老去的头晕潜伏生命
In their lives, dizziness before their time is latent

皮肤被治具强迫褪去
The jig forces the skin to peel

顺手镀上一层铝合金
And while it's at it, plates on a layer of aluminum alloy

有人还在坚持着，有人含病离去
Some still endure, while others are taken by illness

我在他们中间打盹，留守青春的
I am dozing between them, guarding

最后一块墓地
The last graveyard of our youth.

...

*我咽下一枚铁做的月亮
"I Swallowed a Moon Made of Iron"*

我咽下一枚铁做的月亮
I swallowed a moon made of iron

他们把它叫做螺丝
They refer to it as a nail

我咽下这工业的废水，失业的订单
I swallowed this industrial sewage, these unemployment documents

那些低于机台的青春早早夭亡
Youth stooped at machines die before their time

我咽下奔波，咽下流离失所
I swallowed the hustle and the destitution

咽下人行天桥，咽下长满水锈的生活
Swallowed pedestrian bridges, life covered in rust

我再咽不下了
I can't swallow any more

所有我曾经咽下的现在都从喉咙汹涌而出
All that I've swallowed is now gushing out of my throat

在祖国的领土上铺成一首
Unfurling on the land of my ancestors

耻辱的诗
Into a disgraceful poem.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Xu Lizhi (许立志) translation source.


His life story reminds me a bit of Georg Trakl a bit (who I was thinking about posting in here before seeing this :um ), who also made poetry out of his traumatic experiences.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

The ominous anger of masses of men
Is like the wild organ of the winter storm,
The purple surge of battle,
Leafless stars.

With broken eyebrows and silver arms
The night waves to dying soldiers.
In the shade of the ash tree of autumn
The souls of the slain are sighing.

A thorny desert surrounds the city.
The moon chases the shocked women
From the bleeding stairways.
Wild wolves have broken through the door.

Georg Trakl 
1914
(Translated by James Wright and Robert Bly) 

Den wilden Orgeln des Wintersturms
Gleicht des Volkes finstrer Zorn,
Die purpurne Woge der Schlacht,
Entlaubter Sterne.

Mit zerbrochnen Brauen, silbernen Armen
Winkt sterbenden Soldaten die Nacht.
Im Schatten der herbstlichen Esche
Seufzen die Geister der Erschlagenen.

Dornige Wildnis umgürtet die Stadt.
Von blutenden Stufen jagt der Mond
Die erschrockenen Frauen.
Wilde Wölfe brachen durchs Tor.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Barakiel said:


> His life story reminds me a bit of Georg Trakl a bit (who I was thinking about posting in here before seeing this :um ), who also made poetry out of his traumatic experiences.


I've never heard of him though I haven't heard of most poets really. The poem you posted is interesting though. I found out about those poems because this song was created as a tribute to him:






It's one of my favourite songs by her because of the almost doom metal sound.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

*G.K. Chesterton - Ballade of Suicide*


* *












The gallows in my garden, people say,
Is new and neat and adequately tall;
I tie the noose on in a knowing way
As one that knots his necktie for a ball;
But just as all the neighbours-on the wall-
Are drawing a long breath to shout "Hurray!"
The strangest whim has seized me&#8230;. After all
I think I will not hang myself to-day.

To-morrow is the time I get my pay-
My uncle's sword is hanging in the hall-
I see a little cloud all pink and grey-
Perhaps the rector's mother will not call-
I fancy that I heard from Mr. Gall
That mushrooms could be cooked another way-
I never read the works of Juvenal-
I think I will not hang myself to-day.

The world will have another washing-day;
The decadents decay; the pedants pall;
And H.G. Wells has found that children play,
And Bernard Shaw discovered that they squall,
Rationalists are growing rational-
And through thick woods one finds a stream astray
So secret that the very sky seems small-
I think I will not hang myself to-day.

_Envoi:_
Prince, I can hear the trumpet of Germinal,
The tumbrils toiling up the terrible way;
Even to-day your royal head may fall,
I think I will not hang myself to-day.


----------



## john.myles (Nov 13, 2020)

beauty of beast
pawn takes rook
a knowing look
waves crashing
over your bed
while you
dream.


----------



## john.myles (Nov 13, 2020)

That's a great poem @JustAJMOFan. It reflects your struggle very well. Very very relatable, too.


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

And then—the size of this "small" life—
The Sages—call it small—
Swelled—like Horizons—in my vest—
And I sneered—softly—"small"!


----------



## john.myles (Nov 13, 2020)

black and white my thinking
into the lake i'm sinking
there's a shaft of light
glowing in your hair
on the apex of jupiter
who now draws near.


----------



## john.myles (Nov 13, 2020)

the knife plunged deep into the hand
and through the wound trickles golden sand
in the river is where I wash away the past
your past, your voice, your love
your memory.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

NIIKUNI Seiichi 新国誠一 (1925-1977)
Concrete poem 具体詩

川　kawa ~ river
州　sasu ~ sandbank

Reminds me of Minecraft, kanji instead of blocks.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Ezra Pound, Commission

Go, my songs, to the lonely and the unsatisfied, 
Go also to the nerve-racked, go to the enslaved-by-convention, 
Bear to them my contempt for their oppressors. 
Go as a great wave of cool water, 
Bear my contempt of oppressors. 

Speak against unconscious oppression, 
Speak against the tyranny of the unimaginative, 
Speak against bonds. 
Go to the bourgeoise who is dying of her ennuis, 
Go to the women in suburbs. 
Go to the hideously wedded, 
Go to them whose failure is concealed, 
Go to the unluckily mated, 
Go to the bought wife, 
Go to the woman entailed. 

Go to those who have delicate lust, 
Go to those whose delicate desires are thwarted, 
Go like a blight upon the dulness of the world; 
Go with your edge against this, 
Strengthen the subtle cords, 
Bring confidence upon the algae and the tentacles of the soul. 
Go in a friendly manner, 
Go with an open speech. 
Be eager to find new evils and new good, 
Be against all forms of oppression. 
Go to those who are thickened with middle age, 
To those who have lost their interest. 

Go to the adolescent who are smothered in family- 
Oh how hideous it is 
To see three generations of one house gathered together! 
It is like an old tree with shoots, 
And with some branches rotted and falling.

Go out and defy opinion, 
Go against this vegetable bondage of the blood. 
Be against all sorts of mortmain.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Bob Kaufman, BELIEVE, BELIEVE

Believe in this. Young apple seeds,
In blue skies, radiating young breast,
Not in blue-suited insects,
Infesting society’s garments.

Believe in the swinging sounds of jazz,
Tearing the night into intricate shreds,
Putting it back together again,
In cool logical patterns,
Not in the sick controllers,
Who created only the Bomb.

Let the voices of dead poets
Ring louder in your ears
Than the screechings mouthed
In mildewed editorials.
Listen to the music of centuries,
Rising above the mushroom time.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Excerpts from Francis Ponge, Soap

There is so much to say about soap. Precisely everything that it tells about itself until the complete disappearance, the exhaustion of the subject. This is just the object suited to me.

*

Soap has much to say. May it say it with volubility, enthusiasm. When it has finished saying it, it no longer is.

*

Soap was made by man for his body's use, yet it does not willingly attend him. This inert stone is nearly as hard to hold as a fish. See it slip from me and like a frog dive into the basin again &#8230; emitting also at its own expense a blue cloud of evanescence, of confusion.

*

For a piece of soap the principal virtues are enthusiasm and volubility. At any rate ease of elocution. This, which is excessively simple, has nonetheless never been said. Even by the specialist in commercial publicity. And what do the soap-manufacturers offer me-not a penny! They have never even thought of it! Yet soap and I will show them what we can do &#8230;

*

There is nothing in nature comparable to soap. No stone is so modest nor, at the same time, so magnificent.

To be frank, there is something adorable about its personality. Its behavior is inimitable.

It begins with perfect reserve.

Soap displays at first perfect self-control, though more or less discreetly scented. Then, as soon as one occupies oneself with it, I won't say fire, of course, but what magnificent élan! What utter enthusiasm in the gift of itself! What generosity! What volubility, almost inexhaustible, unimaginable!

One may, besides, soon be done with it, yet this adventure, this brief encounter leaves you-this is what is sublime-with hands as clean as you've ever had.

*

Because of this object's qualities I must expatiate a little, make it froth before your eyes.

*

Violent desire to wash one's hands.

Dear reader, I suppose that you sometimes want to wash your hands?

For your intellectual toilet, reader, here is a text on soap.

*

This egg, this flat
dab-this little
almond, which
grows so quickly
(almost instantly)
into a Chinese fish
With its veils and kimonos
And wide sleeves
Thus it celebrates its marriage
with water. Such is the gown of its marriage with water.

*

One would never be through,
with soap!

&#8230; Yet it is necessary to return it to its saucer, to its strict appearance, its austere oval, its dry patience, and its power to serve again.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

"Eliran Haziza, a graduate student in philosophy at the University of Toronto, has written a program to strip occurrences of "unintentional haiku" from corpuses of text. When run on the philosophers of our time, the program locates various gems,which Mr. Haziza kindly gave permission to share":

> Snow falls, and is white;
> the falling is a process,
> the whiteness is not.
> (Bertrand Russell, The Analysis of Mind)
> 
> The game, one would like
> to say, has not only rules
> but also a point.
> (Ludwig Wittgenstein, Philosophical Investigations)
> 
> No Grandfather, no
> Father; no Father, no Tim;
> no Tim, no killing.
> (David Lewis, "The Paradoxes of Time Travel")
> 
> Suppose that I cling
> to some rock as a mere means
> of escaping death.
> (Derek Parfit, Reasons and Persons)
> 
> We sometimes say: in
> later life I will be a
> different person.
> (David Lewis, "Survival and Identity")
> 
> You have an auto
> accident one winter night
> on a lonely road.
> (Thomas Nagel, The View from Nowhere)
> 
> When I turn my eye
> inward, I find nothing but
> doubt and ignorance.
> (David Hume, A Treatise of Human Nature)

https://leiterreports.typepad.com/blog/2019/09/unintional-haikus-of-the-philosophers.html


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I've been wanting to reply to some of the original poetry people in this thread posted, hope I sporadically find the energy to do that sometime. :um










Solomon ibn Gabirol translated by Raymond Scheindlin -


----------



## firelight (Jan 31, 2019)

Silence, like an unbroken chain, wrapping around
These memories, held captive lest they fly away,
Away, to better things.

Stillness, keeping me awake, wide awake,
Wide, wild eyed, yearning to leap
Into the darkness deep.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Houses in crumbles
Trees in shrivels
Beyond the scorched hills
A melted window sill
A lone goblet of light
The one remaining life in sight
The beacon of hope of the night


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

*Poem : My Social Anxiety*

Hey everyone,

I wrote this poem to share with my friends but I found it healing to write as well.
I'd like to share it here too. So here it is.

My Anxiety

It's gotten better over the years
Though it's unclear why the fear still appears out of nowhere
A perceived threat
Invisible like the air
Yet still my body reacts like I'm standing in front of a bear

And now even though it's much better
It's like the changing weather
No way to predict when it will come back
And when in the middle of it it feels like there's no coming back

But back then it felt like it would never end

Like all experiences It does leave 
but finds me again like a good friend
But this friend likes to pretend to be my enemy

Thinking it's protecting me
I don't feel protected
I just feel rejection
before even being rejected
Sometimes a sense of disconnection
and often a feeling being neglected

I always thought social anxiety would follow me to my coffin
I don't think the memories of it will ever be forgotten
like how to ride a bike
I hate social anxiety
In the past it was like
Oh, look, someone's talking to me

I can feel my blood rush as my body temperature rises
I can feel my face flush
Feels like the start of a crisis

Why can't I breath?
I need some relief
My thoughts are priceless and fear is a thief
I'm drawing a blank
Don't know what to think
Don't know what to say
Can't figure out why I feel this way?

My chest feels compressed and I can't catch my breath

I can feel my head swell like my brains trying to work overtime
feeling like this isn't going to end well
In my mind thoughts are racing
My hearts beating out of my chest
But I'm not sure If I 'm even still breathing

The stress is eating away at me from the inside
While my fear and anxiety feels like it's bleeding,
seeping outside of me and everyone can see

It's like they're all judging me
Even though it's just been me judging myself and I'm projecting it out
And I don't know who to be
Can't seem shake all this self-doubt

Sometimes feeling paranoid and confused
didn't know how to defuse my emotions 
In social situations they were like waves crashing in the ocean

Didn't know how to be mindful
Mind full of commotion
Feeling mentally and or physically frozen

Can't follow the train of thoughts
Feeling tied up in knots
Forgetting my location
In the middle of a conversation
Like an alarm bell in my head
Filling me with dread
Can't remember any words that were said

Like I've been somewhere else 
As far as I'm concerned
It might as well of been hell


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Francis Ponge, Dung

Brioches of straw, easily broken down. Fuming, smelly. Mashed by cartwheels, or more often spared by the axled spread between the wheels.

One has come to consider you as something precious. Still you are only gleaned with a shovel. This indicates our human self respect. It is true your odor would cling a little to the hands.

In any case, you are not in ultimate bad taste, nor disgusting as the droppings of a dog or cat, which have the defect of being too close to those of man, with their consistency like clammy mortar, so annoyingly sticky.

***
Even as a city folk with limited experience walking past farms or going to the zoo I can relate to the last stanza and was impressed with how Ponge put this into words. :um


----------



## Kinable (Apr 25, 2013)

Poem I wrote last year, it's actually my first attempt at one and took me 2 hours or so to write

The Happy Aspie

In the past I was just an outcast,
in the present life couldn't be more pleasent.
Where before, life was but a chore,
now it's a pleasure and something I will treasure.

Back then I thought that I was normal,
living in a world that seemed so paranormal.
I felt so lost and always out of place,
like an alien living among the human race.

I wore a disguise and put on an act,
only to find I could not make eye contact.
In converastion I would often misconstrue,
because I could not understand a certain social cue.

I kept to myself and lived in my head,
thinking about worlds I would rather live instead.
The best ones seemed to be fictional,
places I'd be welcome as a non-neurotypical.

Then one day I came to a realization,
I could be myself and still live in civilization.
Why should I act like someone I'm not,
why live as though autism is not something I got?

I'm not normal so why pretend to be,
the blind don't have to act like they can see.
I'm tired of acting and playing a role,
futile as putting a square block through a round hole.

To be honest I love being aspie,
fixating on every new interest makes me happy.
If I'm gonna roleplay act and pretend,
it'll be with someone I consider my friend.

I'm autistic and naturally artistic,
being a normie would honestly just bore me.
So I'll be myself and you be yourself,
none are in the wrong so let's all just get along.

(Also works as a rap, read along with the song "Clubbed to Death" when the beat starts)


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

One of the first pieces I ever wrote.



Pouring out all my sorrows, fears, and anger down on paper
I know I'm safe so why does it feel like I'm in danger?
Feeling like if I'm too exposed I'll just be disposed of
Maybe I'm just afraid of love
Why do I always push it away?
Maybe it's because I think you're not gonna stay anyway
When I tell you I'm fine it just means I'm hurting inside
Spending too much time thinking of what it's like to die
Even though in this very moment I'm still alive
Hearing voices in my head begging me to give love a try
And I know the best things in life are that which you can't buy
But sometimes I just want to say goodbye
to this world and say hello to the other side
When I die I just wanna return with no regrets
Wondering if anybody gets me
Lately life has felt more like being lost at sea

It feels like everybody else knows where they're going
While I'm just floating
lost in my coping mechanisms
feeling imprisoned
Within a prison of visions
of future predictions
predicting disaster
wondering if I'll ever be the master
of my own mind
Feeling left behind
Lost in time
Wondering if the sun will ever shine
Wishin' I could just rewind
I know everything is intertwined
Hey god maybe you would be inclined
to send me a sign
Sometimes it feels like a single shred of hope
is my only lifeline

At times my mind feels like the Wild West
The center of my chest feels compressed from suppressed emotions left unexpressed
Finding it hard just to take a breath
Overwhelmed with inner screams from broken dreams
In my watchfulness I wonder who's thought is this?
Eroding my self-confidence with memories of self-consciousness
Thought's begin accelerating
Every thought feels like a bomb is detonating
It's devastating
How can a simple thought be so intimidating
Feels like I'm in a war zone even though I'm home
Suffocating from the ashes
As memories of the past appear in flashes
Thank god we're adaptive
Yet still feeling held captive by an overactive imagination
and a self sabotaging inner narration
Was this of my own design or someone else's creation?

I don't like confrontation
So I keep the rage in, hidden in my bloods circulation
Keeping my cool through mediation
Moments of liberation
Illumination
Eliminating the inner rumination
Creating space within
Rememberin' we're more than just meat, bones and skin
Every moment I'm waking, I'm reawakening the spirit within

But despite that ,
I can't seem to ground myself in this reality
Sometimes the weight of my story
Is too heavy for me carry
and it feels like I'm barely
holding on
running from a past that's long gone
as I knock on
heavens door wondering if I'll ever find shore

How long have I been on own?
Feeling so alone
Why do I always postpone my happiness?
Why do I dwell in all my sadness?
How long can I go on like this?
When did my inner world blacken?
It feels like nothing good is ever gonna happen
What ever happened to my passion?
All I've ever really wanted was love
I'm just so sick of feeling worthless
Hurting underneath the surface
As I wonder what's my purpose
Writing these rhymes fuels my inner furnace
But I don't know if I earned this?
Why do I always doubt myself
I know it's not good for my health
I swear some things are more than just coincidence
But I'm sick of being a victim of circumstance
If everything is just by happenstance
It's time I took a chance
Hoping if I'm broken I could be repaired
God if your there show me that you care
Show me how to open
I can feel the spirits awoken
Is this my purpose?
I can feel a sense of knowing
If only I could trust
Than maybe I wouldn't feel so lost
I already know the cost
It's like being lost in the desert
With no way to quench your thirst
Only it's worse
How do I break this curse?
Speaking my truth in every verse
If only I knew my worth
Than maybe this earth would feel more like home
I feel so prone to self-sabotage
No way to dodge
the mental barrage
of negative thoughts
tying me up in knots
So afraid of loss
Never letting anybody too close
Never letting myself feel too exposed
I need a reason to live other than just being alive
Feels like I got nothing to give and I know that's a lie
Feeling lost in the silence
Will my inner critic ever be silenced?
There's no time to debate
Time's not going to wait
I know I complicate
Can anybody relate?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

*Finding Forgiveness*

I'm trying to forgive
But I've got some feelings
to get off my chest

What you did made life 
so much harder to live

Too young to even understand
why I was anxious and depressed
and it was eating away at me
from within

You think you know 
but have no clue 
what I've been through

So let me tell you

You probably
gave me ptsd
long before the age
of three

Back in my infancy

I can't help but wonder
the effect that had on me

And it bothers me
that I can't remember 
that far back
no memories 
of early childhood
just black

Always trying to be anyone but me
Trying to be what I thought 
others wanted me to be
Full of insecurity
and feeling needy

like I was incomplete without someone
or something else outside of myself

lacking a sense of purpose

unaware of my own inner wealth

Truth is I was never worthless
Just never knew I was always worth it

On a path of self-discovery
making my way through recovery
I'm starting to see I like who I am
but that just makes me angry again

You took that away from me
Made me think I hated myself
While the real me always
seemingly appeared to be
hidden and stealthed

Living a lie as a false self
Unaware my true self was always here

Living from a place of fear
not knowing any different
Feeling paper thin
Desperately
trying to find something
to hold on to within

Not something to find and obtain
me and my true self 
not separate
but one in the same

And possibly
no 
I can guarantee 
I'd be living a different reality

Not to self-deplore
but I feel like I could be so much more
you see
this lack of self-worth
causes me 
so much hurt

I still feel that I'm not good enough
and I need to show myself some love
because
this feeling
feels like it's at my core
meaning no matter what I do
I'll always feel like I could of done more

And all this started with you
I don't blame you though
because I know
it's not your fault
taking a step back 
to look at
the bigger perspective

I can see it's really no one's fault at all

You were just picking things up 
where your parents left it

And they did same

Who really knows when,
where, or how
it started

But I don't think anyone's to blame

Probably goes so far back in time
the whole world was uncharted
To the very first humans

Who had no clue what they were doing
and all this disfunction just evolved
through time like evolution

Reminding myself no one is perfect
Doing my best to forgive you
because I know I'm worth it

This anger deep underneath the surface
has served its purpose
I can let it go to the best of my ability
knowing with a wider perspective
I can see more clearly

Understanding everyone who hurt me
not just you
was just doing what they learned to do
From their family 
who's family
before that family
did it too

In a sense
everything starts
in innocence

When I think of a truly healthy person
I see someone who isn't carrying
so much learned burden

Understanding you can also grow
by letting things go

Sometimes less is more
and I believe at every 
human beings core
No matter what they've done
is inherently a good person

Everything is interconnected
and all things deserve to be respected

When I think of you 
through this new perspective
I still don't trust you
And the things you did
I'll never forget it
But I do forgive you

Knowin' is truly half the battle
It helps free us from our shackles

Despite the hole
you left in me
that's sometimes
hard to ignore
I feel genuinely
more whole
within me
than ever before


----------



## firelight (Jan 31, 2019)

Waters cannot heal
This black pain inside my heart
Only fire will do


----------



## Known (May 9, 2021)

A butterfly wing (by me )

Delicate thin as paper
Opening and shutting blinking eye
Captivate me in your own way
Made by the hand who held the stars 
How gentle you have been woven
What care went into this individual pattern
Like a painting each one unique.
I wonder where it might land
I imagine only silence but what does he hear?
Maybe he tracks every movement carefully 
As careful as his hand like a surgeon 
Crafting his beauty out of the cocoon of life
Maybe there is more power in this
Than an earthquake elsewhere 
That it can captivate the heart of a child 
That something beautiful can emerge
That he creates and recreates and releases
What thought has went into this
What intricate design
What gentle hand and heart 
Rising in a song above it all
Dancing in the light and of colour


----------



## firelight (Jan 31, 2019)

Rat eating itself
I can hear the gnawing teeth
And taste my own blood

The bright star I see
Beckoning like a lighthouse
Died eons ago


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

It wasn't the lastest stage of the space race that brought this to mind as fitting as it is -
***
C.S. Lewis, Prelude to Space
An Epithaliamium

So Man, grown vigorous now,
Holds himself ripe to breed,
Daily devises how
To ejaculate his seed
And boldly fertilize
The black womb of the unconsenting skies.

Some now alive expect
(I am told) to see the large,
Steel member grow erect,
Turgid with the fierce charge
Of our whole planet's skill,
Courage, wealth, knowledge, concentrated will,

Straining with lust to stamp
Our likeness on the abyss-
Bombs, gallows, Belsen camp,
Pox, polio, Thais' kiss
Or Judas, Moloch's fires
And Torquemada's (sons resemble sires).

Shall we, when the grim shape
Roars upward, dance and sing?
Yes: if we honour rape,
If we take pride to fling
So bountifully on space
The sperm of our long woes, our large disgrace.
***
I'm still 'surprised but not surprised' that Lewis wrote something like this.
I feel like secular humanists are often overly-optimistic and not cynical enough compared with Christian writers like Lewis and Chesterton, among other things the 
belief we will inevitably fall short in this world presumably plays a role there.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Something I found on my computer I wrote over a year ago.

Not feelings worthless
Not feeling worth it
I know I'm not perfect
I can see a million faces staring back at me
Broken pieces of me scattered haphazardly
Afraid if I piece em' all back together I'll be left feeling lonely
I know I'm not the only one feeling broken
Coping and wanting to be more open
Waiting for all of this pain to come to an end
Hoping to be on the mend
Getting caught up in daydreams, fantasies and nightmares
Forgetting to take in the air
Praying to gods I don't personally believe in
Hoping to find deeper meaning and reasons to keep this heart beating
Laying on the floor while staring up at the ceiling
Dreaming about days when there are no more inner demons
Silencing their screaming


----------



## Known (May 9, 2021)

Translation to Transformation (by me)

My thoughts rearranged
Your truth to redefine me
The fog is lifting now I can see clearly
The sun is rising over the mist of yesterday
A closure to the darkness

Open door, a new light breaking 
A chiming chorus of birdsong
Considered Cinderella 
Midnight struck; it’s not how you see me.
You take away my rags and clothe me
In your affection and in royalty

See the winter has passed summer has come!
The self imposed chains of slavery broken
Stepping into newness of life 
A seed planted into ground springs up
Like a flower blooming that you picked
My heart hidden but never forgotten
A ring covenanted in your faithfulness 
A lie repeated over and over doesn’t make
It true

My eyes were not hidden from you when you wove me together in the secret place.
I’ve built up a fortress around me
Walls to keep others out
But you are breaking through the dams
I can trust you completely to hold me together
Leaning not on my own understanding

When I was a child I reasoned as a child
But now through your eyes I see clearly
A daughter not a slave
You show me treasures in darkness
I’m led out in victory in your train

You speak and breath life to these bones
You spilled your blood for me
You eat with me and I with you
You have seen me far off and catch me
No longer falling for the lies of my demise
I was never foreign to you
I couldn’t understand your language

A vision of love is before me 
Flooding the room with light
Drawing me like a moth to a flame 
Do you want to know me more? 
I can hear only an echo of eternity 
Love repeating, repeating love
I’m carved on the palm of your hand
As you welcome me in


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Haven't beaten every demon inside my head yet
Still waking up at night with the cold sweats
I've meditated on over a hundred million breaths
Yet I still can't let go of every single regret

Falling asleep is not as bad you might think
But falling awake can leave you on the brink
It's like standing on the edge of the world hoping you can fly
I've spent so much time trying to die before I die
It's as if at times I've forgotten I'm alive

Melodies floating heavenly over tragedies
Deeper than the bottom of the pacific seas
They thought they'd won, they thought they'd beaten me
But all the pain has only served to help me set myself free

As I come alive, I begin to thrive
There's no need to over-analyze
I've realized the journey is the prize
As new light sparks a flame in my eyes


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Each day I'm fightin', writin', to keep the demons at bay
but eventually, in some way, they find their way in
and I can feel it weighin' on me
Remembering to breathe
Doing my best to see through the darkness
Cause I know fear itself is harmless
But the demons keep on creepin' in
Feelin' like I'm fallin' within
standin' on a summit
about to stumble over and plummet
into a pit with no bottom
Feels like I'm falling forever like autumn
Problems? Yeah I got em'
But I wonder how many of them are real?
And how many of them are just how I feel?
Lately, everything's felt so surreal
So much has happened
Leaving me wrapped in my past
waiting for it to pass
Yeah I've been hurt in the past
and this is the aftermath
But I keep on comin' back
makin' my own my path
trying to survive
don't wanna hide
Findin' my way out of this darkness
I could read your intention
Felt like you were heartless
not to mention
I've got the scars to prove it
You can hear it in these lyrics
You never killed my spirit
All these lies I'm tryin' to breakthrough
All these lives I've been trying to run to
Making a breakthrough
Seeing things from a new point of view
Changing my mental attitude
Wrote this with emotions
I've been tryin' to cover-up
Sometimes I feel like I'm a book
I'm afraid to open up
I've been feelin' stronger within
I can hear my inner critics givin' me applause
As I break through the laws of verbal cause and effect
Findin' endless ways for words to connect
Can't tell me this isn't real
I'm telling you this is how I feel
I'm just tryin' to learn to love me
While battling with self-doubt
and the occasional bout of depression
I know everythin' you need is within
In my mind breakin' through
to a higher dimension
through self-expression
Peeling back the layers of lies
cloudin' my perception so I can see the truth
I wanna see the world again as I did in my youth
Writing these rhymes consoles my soul
But I'm wonderin'
will I ever reach for my dreams before I grow too old?
I'm feelin' kinda cold
My soul singin' a song
For days long gone
Waiting forever for dawn
Feelin' withdrawn
Sometimes it feels like my future is gone
But I'm determined to carry on
I need to change my dream
and silence the screams of inner demons
Deep in the deep end
I begin to descend
How can I transcend
I feel like I'm on the mend
but don't wanna pretend
I need to be real
I need to say what I feel
No one ever told me it would hurt to heal
But I can't conceal the pain, I feel
like they say no pain no gain, it's real
I want to break free of these chains
And feel the blood pumping through these veins once again
Not even zen can free me from this human condition
I'm getting tired of sitting around whishing the conditions of my life were different
I hate it when I'm desperate
Wonderin', where is my true self? I can't remember where I left it
Gotta let go of this regret and resentment
And rediscover my peace of mind and find some inner contentment
I can feel heaven's essence
I know we're surrounded by its presence
I need to step out of my head and return to the present


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

They say fake it till you make it
But I can't stand fakeness
So I'm gonna find a bit of greatness
Without resorting to fake ish

Who knew emptiness could way the heaviest
Haunted by a memory on my left wrist
As I write a list of reasons to exist

And since I don't believe in making a wish
I insist that I continue to persist
As every time the depression hits
Even while in the midst
Of the company of others like this
I still tend to find myself in loneliness

And I know my mind play tricks on me like an illusionist
But I'm afraid that when I cease to exist
I'm gonna cease to be missed
As I leave alone in the mist

All I know is I'm doing my best to find my way out of this mess
But trust me when I say I'm depressed I don't want to tell you where I placed most of my bets
As lately my mind has been a bit obsessed with thoughts that upset
Ideations of death
A temporary escape from the feeling that there's nothing left
Addictive like cigarettes

Cause' I've been feeling depressed
A lack of deep rest
A couple of hours at best
Sometimes waking up in cold sweats
To dreams that are hard to digest
It feels like there's been a theft in my chest
And It's getting harder to catch my breath

As this road I've walked has taken its toll
I'm whole but lately, I've been feeling empty
As dark thoughts have been trying to tempt me
And believe me I've got plenty
But I'm not giving in
This battle beneath my skin
Is a battle I'm determined to win

As I'm learnin' there's no use in making a fist
Cause what we resist persists
I trust that in time as my mood shifts
This heaviness will lift
And heavenliness will be the gift


----------

